# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  प्रभाकर पाण्डेय द्वारा लिखित भुत प्रेत की कहानियाँ

## Aghori

.








प्रभाकर पाण्डेय द्वारा लिखित " ब्रम्हपिशाच व् हिमालयी संत " फोरम पर पढ़ चुके है 


उनकी अन्य कहानिया 

.



1. पीपलवाला भूत
2.बड़की बारीवाला भूत
3.हास्टलवाला भूत
4.जब भूतों ने उन्हें कीचड़ में धाँस दिया
5.और वह भूत बनकर लोगों को सताने लगा
6.वह प्रेत जिसने कई सोखाओं को पीटा
7.जोगिया बाबा.........मरकर बने भूत
8.तब छूटा चुड़ैल से पीछा (दिवानी चुड़ैल)
9.और उसने कर ली एक चुड़ैल (महिला भूत) से शादी ???
10.जब उसे मिला भूतही खजाना
11.मानें या ना मानें.......पर वह आया वापस
12.एक सच्ची घटना (ज्योतिष-गणना संबंधी)
13.आखिर कौन था वह??.
14.आखिर मैं बचा कैसे?????
15.अजीब लड़की थी वो, एक आत्मा (भूत) को दिल दे बैठी-1
16.अजीब लड़की थी वो, एक आत्मा (भूत) को दिल दे बैठी-2 (अंतिम भाग)
17.भूत-प्रेत भी करते थे मझियावाले बाबा का सम्मान
18.अजीब है यह भूतही दुनिया
19.चुड़ैल की दुखभरी कहानी, आ गया मेरे आँखों में भी पानी???
20.गृहस्थ भूत
21.इतना भी न सताओ की भूत बनकर सताना पड़े
22.भटकती आत्मा किसी के इंतजार में
23.प्रेतनी की दरियादिली
24.माँ का हो साथ तो भूत-प्रेत न भटकें पास
25.वह भूतनी नहीं, मेरे लिए भगवान थी
26.जब वह पड़ गया चुड़ैल के प्रेम में
27.प्रेत को मिली उसकी गलती की अनोखी सजा
28.भूतनी का बदला
29.संन्यासी एवं ब्रह्मप्रेत
३०.भूत-प्रेत और गंगा जल 
३१.भूतहा कुआँ
३२.वो काली रात और दोमुँहीं डायन
३३.मानें या ना मानें पर ऐसा भी होता है-1
३४.मौनहिया का प्रेत
३५.भूत की लंगोट (सुनी घटना पर आधारित)
३६.भूतही कहानी - इंसान की हैवानियत पर भारी भूतनी की इंसानियत
३७.भूतहा खजाना
३८.भूतहा खंडहर
३९.प्रेतनी का मायाजाल
४०.भूत का भयानक तांडव
४१.अचानक पता चले कि आपका रूम-पार्टनर भूत (आत्मा) है तो?
४२.आखिर क्यों, मरने के बाद भी भटकती रही वो
४३.भूतों से रक्षा करने वाली, जय माँ काली
४४.दिव्य आत्मा
४५.बुड़ुआ (एक प्रकार का भूत) का उत्पात
४६.प्रेतनी के प्रेम में पागल या प्रेतनी प्रेम में पागल (भाग-1)?
४७.नेटुआबीर बाबा - भूतही कहानी - 1
४८.नेटुआबीर बाबा-2
४९.प्रेत का बदला आज भी थमा नहीं!

----------


## Aghori

बात उन दिनों की है जब हर गाँव, बाग-बगीचों में भूत-प्रेतों का साम्राज्य था। गाँवों के अगल-बगल में पेड़-पौधों, झाड़-झंखाड़ों, बागों (महुआनी, आमवारी, बँसवारी आदि) की बहुलता हुआ करती थी । एक गाँव से दूसरे गाँव में जाने के लिए पगडंडियों से होकर जाना पड़ता था। कमजोरलोग खरखर दुपहरिया या दिन डूबने के बाद भूत-प्रेत के डर से गाँव के बाहर जाने में घबराते थे या जाते भी थे तो दल बनाकर।  हिम्मती आदमी दल का नेतृत्व करता था और बार-बार अपने सहगमन-साथियों को चेताया करता था कि मुड़कर पीछे मत देखो। जय हनुमान की दुहाई देते हुए आगे बढ़ो।
उस समय ग्रामीण  क्षेत्रों में सोखाओं की तूँती बोलती थी और किसी के बीमार पड़ने पर या तो  लोग खरबिरउआ दवाई से काम चला लेते थे नहीं तो सोखाओं की शरण में चले जाते  थे। तो आइए अब आप को उसी समय की एक भूतही घटना सुनाता हूँ-
हमारे गाँव के एक बाबूसाहब पेटगड़ी (पेट का दर्द)  से परेशान थे । उनकी पेटगड़ी इतनी बड़ गई कि उनके जान की बन गई। बहुत सारी  खरविरउआ दवाई कराई गई; मन्नतें माँगी गई, ओझाओं-सोखाओं को अद्धा, पौवा के  साथ ही साथ भाँग-गाँजा और मुर्गे, खोंसू (बकरा) भी भेंट किए गए पर पेटगड़ी टस से मस नहीं हुई। उसी समय हमारे गाँव में कोई महात्मा पधारे थे और उन्होनें सलाह दी कि अगर बाबूसाहब को सौ साल पुराना सिरका पिला दिया जाए तो पेटगड़ी छू-मंतर हो जाएगी।  अब क्या था, बाबूसाहब के घरवाले, गाँव-गड़ा, हितनात सब लोग सौ साल पुराने  सिरके की तलाश में जुट गए। तभी कहीं से पता चला कि पास के गाँव सिधावें में  किसी के वहाँ सौ साल पुराना सिरका है।

----------


## Aghori

अब  सिरका लाने का बीड़ा बाबूसाहब के ही एक लँगोटिया   यार श्री खेलावन अहिर ने  उठा लिया । साम के समय खेलावन यादव सिरका लाने   के लिए सिधावें गाँव में गए।  (सिधावें हमारे गाँव से लगभग एक कोस पर है)  खेलावन   यादव सिरका लेकर जिस रास्ते से चले उसी रास्ते में एक बहुत  पुराना पीपल  का  पेड़ था और उसपर एक नामी भूत रहता था। उसका खौफ इतना था  कि वहाँ बराबर  लोग  जेवनार चढ़ाया करते थे ताकि वह उनका अहित न कर दे। अरे  यहाँ तक कि वहाँ से गुजरनेवाला कोई भी व्यक्ति    यदि अंजाने में सुर्ती बनाकर थोंक दिया तो वह भूत ताली की आवाज को ललकार    समझ बैठता था और आकर उस व्यक्ति को पटक देता था। लोग वहाँ  सुर्ती,  गाँजा,   भाँग आदि चढ़ाया करते थे।
अभी खेलावन अहिर उस पीपल के पेड़ से थोड़ी दूर ही थे तब तक  सिरके की गंध सेवह     भूत बेचैन हो गया और सिरके को पाने के लिए खेलावन अहिर के पीछे पड़  गया।   खेलावन अहिर भी बहुत ही निडर और बहादुर आदमी थे, उन्होंने भूत को  सिरका   देने की अपेक्षा  पंगा लेना ही उचित समझा। दोनों में धरा-धरउअल,  पटका-पटकी   शुरु हो गई। भूत कहता था कि थोड़ा-सा ही दो लेकिन दो। पर  खेलावन अहिर कहते   थे कि एक ठोप (बूँद) नहीं  दूँगा;   तूझे जो करना है कर ले। अब भूत अपने असली रूप में आ गया और लगा  उठा उठाकर   खेलावन यादव को पटकने पर खेलावन यादव ने भी ठान ली थी कि सिरका  नहीं देना   है तो नहीं देना है। पटका-पटकी करते हुए खेलावन अहिर गाँव के  पास आ गए पर   भूत ने उनका पीछा नहीं छोड़ा और वहीं एक छोटे से गढ़हे में  ले जाकर लगा उनको गाड़ने। अब उस भूत का साथ देने के लिए एक बुढ़ुआ (जो आदमी पानी में डूबकर मरा हो) जो वहीं पास की पोखरी में रहता था आ गया था। अब तो खेलावन यादव कमजोर पड़ने लगे। तभी क्या हुआ कि गाँव के कुछ लोग खेलावन यादव की तलाश में उधर ही आ गए तब जाकर खेलावन यादव की जान बची। 
दो-तीन बार सिरका पीने से बाबूसाहब की पेटगड़ी तो एक-दो दिन में छू-मंतर हो गई पर खेलावन अहिर को वह पीपलवाला भूत बकसा नहीं अपितु उन्हें खेलाने लगा।  बाबूसाहब ताजा सिरका बनवाकर और सूर्ती, भाँग आदि ले जाकर उस पीपल के पेड़  के नीचे चढ़ाए और उस भूत को यह भी वचन दिया कि साल में दो बार वे जेवनार भी  चढ़ाएँगे पर तुम मेरे लँगोटिया यार (खेलावन यादव)  को बकस दो।   पीपलवाले भूत ने खेलावन यादव को तो बकस दिया पर जबतक  बाबूसाहब थे तबतक वे   साल में दो बार उस पीपल के पेड़ के नीचे जेवनार जरूर  चढ़ाया करते थे। 
उस पीपल के पेड़ को गिरे लगभग 20-25 साल हो गए हैं और वहीं से होकर एक पक्की सड़क भी जाती है पर अब वह भूत और वह पीपल केवल उन पुरनिया लोगों के जेहन में है जिनका पाला उस भूत से पड़ा।
सिरका   चाहें आम का  हो या कटहल का या किसी अन्य फल  का पर यह वास्तव में पेट के   लिए बहुत ही फायदेमंद होता है और जितना  पुराना होगा उतना ही बढ़िया ।

----------


## Aghori

हमारे गाँव से लगभग आधा किलोमीटर पर एक बहुत बड़ा बगीचा है जिसको हमारे गाँववाले बड़की बारी  नाम से पुकारते हैं। यह लगभग बारह-पंद्रह एकड़ में फैला हुआ है। इस बगीचे  में आम और महुआ के पेड़ों की अधिकता है। बहुत सारे पेड़ों के कट या गिर  जाने के कारण आज यह बड़की बारी अपना पहलेवाला अस्तित्व खो चुकी है पर आज भी  कमजोर दिलवाले व्यक्ति दोपहर या दिन डूबने के बाद इस बड़की बारी की ओर  जाने की बात तो दूर इस का नाम उनके जेहन में आते ही उनके रोंगटे खड़े हो  जाते हैं। आखिर क्यों? उस बड़की बारी में ऐसा क्या है ?



जी हाँ, तो आज से  तीस-बत्तीस साल पहले यह बड़की बारी बहुत ही घनी और भयावह हुआ करती थी।  दोपहर के समय भी इस बड़की बारी में अंधेरा और भूतों का खौफ छाया रहता था।  लोग आम तोड़ने या महुआ बीनने के लिए दल बाँधकर ही इस बड़की बारी में जाया  करते थे। हाँ इक्के-दुक्के हिम्मती लोग जिन्हे हनुमानजी पर पूरा भरोसा हुआ  करता था वे कभी-कभी अकेले भी जाते थे। कुछ लोगों का तो यह भी कहना है कि  रात को भूत-प्रेतों को यहाँ चिक्का-कबड्डी  खेलते हुए देखा जा सकता था। अगर कोई व्यक्ति भूला-भटककर इस बारी के आस-पास  भी पहुँच गया तो ये भूत उसे भी पकड़कर अपने साथ खेलने के लिए मजबूर करते  थे और ना-नुकुर करने पर जमकर धुनाई भी कर देते थे। और उस व्यक्ति को तब  छोड़ते थे जब वह कबूल करता था कि वह भाँग-गाँजा आदि उन लोगों को भेंट  करेगा।



तो आइए उस बगीचे की एक सच्ची घटना सुनाकर अपने रोंगटे खड़े कर लेता हूँ।



उस बगीचे में मेरे भी बहुत  सारे पेड़ हुआ करते थे। एकबार हमारे दादाजी ने आम के मौसम में आमों की  रखवारी का जिम्मा गाँव के ही एक व्यक्ति को दे दी थी। लेकिन कहीं से दादाजी  को पता चला कि वह रखवार ही रात को एक-दो लोगों के साथ मिलकर आम तोड़ लेता  है। एक दिन हमारे दादाजी ने धुक्का (छिपकर सही और गलत का पता लगाना)  लगने की सोची। रात को खा-पीकर एक लऊर (लाठी) और बैटरी (टार्च) लेकर हमारे  दादाजी उस भयानक और भूतों के साम्राज्यवाले बारी में पहुँचे। उनको कोन्हवा (कोनेवाला)  पेड़ के नीचे एक व्यक्ति दिखाई दिया। दादाजी को लगा कि यही वह व्यक्ति है  जो आम तोड़ लेता है।




 दादाजी ने आव देखा न ताव; और उस व्यक्ति को पकड़ने के  लिए लगे दौड़ने। वह व्यक्ति लगा भागने। दादाजी उसे दौड़ा रहे थे और चिल्ला  रहे थे कि आज तुमको पकड़कर ही रहुँगा। भाग; देखता हूँ कि कितना भागता है।  अचानक वह व्यक्ति उस बारी में ही स्थित एक बर के पेड़ के पास पहुँचकर भयंकर  और विकराल रूप में आ गया। उसके अगल-बगल में आग उठने लगी। अब तो हमारे  दादाजी को ठकुआ मार गया (काठ हो गए और बुद्धि ने काम करना बंद कर दिया) ।  उनका शरीर काँपने लगा, रोएँ खड़े हो गए और वे एकदम अवाक हो गए। अब उनकी  हिम्मत जवाब देते जा रही थी और उनके पैर ना आगे जा रहे थे ना पीछे। 




लगभग  दो-तीन मिनट तक बेसुध खड़ा रहने के बाद थोड़ी-सी हिम्मत करके हनुमान चालीसा  का पाठ करते हुए वे धीरे-धीरे पीछे हटने लगे।
जब वे घर पहुँचे तो उनके  शरीर से आग निकल रही थी। वे बहुत ही सहमे हुए थे। तीन-चार दिन बिस्तर पर  पड़े रहे तब जाकर उनको आराम हुआ। उस साल हमारे दादाजी ने फिर अकेले उस  बड़की बारी की ओर न जाने की कसम खा ली।

----------


## Aghori

हमारे गाँव  के पास ही एक स्नातकोत्तर महाविद्यालय है। इसकी गणना एक बहुत ही अच्छे  शिक्षण संस्थान के रूप में  होती है। दूर-दूर से बच्चे यहाँ शिक्षा-ग्रहण  के लिए आते हैं।
7-8 साल  पहले की बात है। बिहार का एक लड़का यहाँ हास्टल में रहकर पढ़ाई करता था। वह  बहुत ही मेधावी और  मिलनसार था। हास्टल में उसके साथ रहनेवाले अन्य बच्चे  उसे दूबेभाई-दूबेभाई किया करते थे। एकबार  की बात है कि वह अपने बड़े भाई की शादी में सम्मिलित होने के लिए 15 दिन  के लिए गाँव गया। हास्टल के अन्य बच्चों ने उससे कहा कि दूबेभाई जल्दी ही  वापस आ जाइएगा।  


15 दिन के बाद  वह लड़का फिर से आकर हास्टल में रहने लगा। लेकिन अब वह अपने दोस्तों से कम  बात करता  था। यहाँ तक कि वह उनके साथ खाना भी नहीं खाता था और कहता था कि  बाद में खा लूँगा। अब वह पढ़ने में भी कम रुचि लेता था। जब उसके साथवाले  बच्चे उससे कुछ बात करना चाहते थे तो वह टाल जाता था। वह दिनभर  पता नहीं  कहाँ रहता था और रात को केवल सोने के लिए हास्टल में आता था।



घर से  हास्टल में आए उसे अभी एक हप्ते ही हुए थे कि एकदिन उसके कुछ घरवाले हास्टल  में आए। सबके चेहरे  उदासीन थे। एक लड़का उन लोगों से बोल पड़ा कि दूबेभाई  तो अभी हैं नहीं, वे तो केवल रात को सोने आते हैं। उस  लड़के की बात सुनकर  दूबे के घरवाले फफककर रो पड़े और बोले वह रात को भी कैसे आ सकता है। हमलोग  तो  उसका सामान लेने आए हैं। अब वह नहीं रहा। हास्टल से जाने के दो दिन  बाद ही वह मोटरसाइकिल से एक  रिस्तेदार के वहाँ जा रहा था। उसकी मोटरसाइकिल  एक तेज आती ट्रक से टकरा गई थी और वह आन स्पाट ही  काल के गाल में समा गया  था। इतना कहकर वे लोग और तेज रोने लगे। हास्टल  के जो बच्चे ये बात सुन रहे थे उन्हे ठकुआ मार गया था और उनके रोएँ खड़े  हो गए थे। वे बार-बार यही  सोच रहे थे कि रात को जो लड़का उनके पास सोता था  या जिसे वे देखते थे क्या वह दूबेभाई का भूत था। 
खैर  उस दिन के बाद दूबेभाई का भूत फिर कभी सोने के लिए हास्टल में नहीं आया पर  कई महीनों तक हास्टल के  सारे बच्चे खौफ में जीते रहे और दूबेभाई के  रहनेवाले कमरे में ताला लटकता रहा।
लोग कहते रहे कि दूबेभाई को अपने हास्टल से बहुत ही लगाव था इसलिए स्वर्गीय होने के बाद भी वे हास्टल का मोह छोड़ न सके।



कहते हैं आज भी जो बच्चे दूबेभाई के भूत के साथ सोते थे डरे-सहमे ही रहते हैं।
यह घटना सही है या गलत; यह मैं नहीं कह सकता। क्योंकि मैंने यह घटना अपने क्षेत्र के कुछ लोगों से सुनी है।
खैर भगवान दूबेभाई की आत्मा को शांति और मोक्ष प्रदान करें।

----------


## Aghori

भूत भी कई प्रकार के होते  हैं। आज मैं भूतों की जो कहानी सुनाने जा रहा हूँ ओ बुड़ुआओं (एक प्रकार के  भूत) के बारे में है। जब कोई व्यक्ति किसी कारण बस पानी में डूबकर मर जाता  है तो वह बुड़ुआ बन जाता है। बुड़ुआ बहुत ही खतरनाक होते हैं पर इनका बस केवल पानी में ही चलता है वह भी डूबाहभर  (जिसमें कोई डूब सकता हो)  पानी में।

हमारे  तरफ गाँवों में जब खाटों (खटिया) में बहुत ही खटमल पड़ जाते हैं और  खटमलमार दवा डालने के बाद भी वे नहीं मरते तो लोगों के पास इन रक्तचूषक  प्राणियों से बचने का बस एक ही रास्ता बचता है और वह यह कि उस खटमली खाट को  किसी तालाब, खंता (गड्ढा) आदि में पानी में डूबो दिया जाए। जब वह खटमली  खाट 2-3 दिनतक पानी में ही छोड़ दी जाती है तो ये रक्तचूषक प्राणी या तो  पानी में डूबकर मर जाते हैं या अपना रास्ता नाप लेते हैं और वह खाट पूरी  तरह से खटमल-फ्री हो जाती है।

एकबार की बात है कि हमारे गाँव के ही एक पंडीजी एक गड्ढे (इस गड्ढे का निर्माण चिमनी के लिए ईंट पाथने के कारण हुआ है नहीं तो पहले यह समतल खेत हुआ करता था)  में अपनी बँसखट (बाँस की खाट) को खटमल से निजात पाने के लिए डाल आए थे।  बरसात के मौसम की अभी शुरुवात होने की वजह से इस गड्ढे में जाँघभर ही  पानी  था। यह गड्ढा गाँव के बाहर एक  ऐसे बड़े बगीचे के पास है जिसमें बहुत सारी झाड़ियाँ उग आई हैं और इसको  भयावह बना दी हैं साथ ही साथ यह गड्ढा भी बरसात में चारों ओर से मूँज आदि  बड़े खर-पतवारों से ढक जाता है।

दो-तीन दिन के बाद वे पंडीजी अपनी  बँसखट (बाँस की खाट) को लाने के लिए उस गड्ढे की ओर बढ़े। लगभग साम के 5 बज  रहे थे और कुछ चरवाहे अपने पशुओं को लेकर गाँव की ओर प्रस्थान कर दिए थे  पर अभी भी कुछ छोटे बच्चे और एक-दो महिलाएँ उस गड्ढे के पास के बगीचे में  बकरियाँ आदि चरा रही थीं।

ऐसी बात नहीं है कि वे पंडीजी बड़े  डेराभूत (डरनेवाले) हैं। वे तो बड़े ही निडर और मेहनती व्यक्ति हैं।  रात-रात को वे अकेले ही गाँव से दूर अपने खेतों में सोया करते थे, सिंचाई  किया करते थे। पर पता नहीं क्यों उस दिन उस पंडीजी के मन में थोड़ा भय  व्याप्त था। अभी पहले यह कहानी पूरी कर लेते हैं फिर उस पंडीजी से ही जानने  की कोशिश करेंगे कि उस दिन उनके मन में भय क्यों व्याप्त था?

उस  गड्ढे के पास पहुँचकर जब पंडीजी अपनी बँसखट (बाँस की खाट) निकालने के लिए  पानी में घुसे तो अचानक उनको लगा की कोई उनको पानी के अंदर खींचने की कोशिश  कर रहा है पर वे तबतक हाथ में अपनी खाट को उठा चुके थे। अरे यह क्या इसके  बाद वे कुछ कर न सके और न चाहते हुए भी थोड़ा और पानी के अंदर खींच लिए गए।  अभी वे कुछ सोंचते तभी एक बुड़ुआ  चिल्लाया, "अरे! तुम लोग देखते क्या हो टूट पड़ो नहीं तो यह बचकर निकल  जाएगा और अब यह अकेले मेरे बस में नहीं आ रहा है।" तबतक एक और बुड़ुआ जो सूअर के रूप में था चिल्लाया, "हम इसको कैसे पकड़े, इसके कंधे से तो जनेऊ झूल रहा है।" इतना सुनते ही जो बुड़ुआ  पंडीजी से हाथा-पाई करते हुए उन्हें पानी में खींचकर डूबाने की कोशिश कर  रहा था वह फौरन ही हाथ बढ़ाकर उस पंडीजी के जनेऊ (यज्ञोपवीत) को खींचकर  तोड़ दिया।

----------


## Aghori

जनेऊ टूटते ही लगभग आधा दरजन बुड़ुआ जो पहले से ही वहाँ मौजूद थे उस पंडीजी पर टूट पड़े। अब पंडीजी की हिम्मत और बल दोनों जवाब देने लगे और बुड़ुआ बीस पड़ गए। बुड़ुआओं ने पंडीजी को और अंदर खींच लिया और उनको लगे वहीं पानी में धाँसने। पंडीजी और बुड़ुआओं   के बीच ये जो सीन चल रहा था वह किसी बकरी के चरवाहे बच्चे ने देख लिया और   चिल्लाया की बीरेंदर बाबा पानी में डूब रहे हैं। अब सभी बच्चे चिल्लाने  लगे  तबतक बुड़ुआओं   ने पंडीजी को उल्टाकर के कींचड़ में उनका सर धाँस दिया था और धाँसते ही   चले जा रहे थे। पानी के ऊपर अब रह-रहकर पंडीजी  का पैर ही कभी-कभी दिखाई पड़ जाता था।

बच्चों  की चिल्लाहट सुनकर तभी हमारे गाँव के श्री नेपाल सिंह वहाँ आ गए और  एक-आध  बड़े बच्चों के साथ गड्ढे में घुस गए। गड्ढे में घुसकर उन्होंने  अचेत  पंडीजी  को बाहर निकाला। पंडीजी के मुँह, कान, आँख और सर आदि में   पूरी तरह से कीचड़ लगी हुई थी। अबतक आलम यह था कि हमारा लगभग आधा गाँव उस   गड्ढे के पास जमा हो गया था। आनन-फानन में उस पंडीजी को नहलाया गया और  खाट  पर सुलाकर ही घर लाया गया। कुछ लोगों को लग रहा था कि पंडीजी अब  बचेंगे  नहीं पर अभी भी उनकी सँसरी (साँस) चल रही थी। प्राथमिक स्वास्थ्य  केंद्र के  डाक्टर आ चुके थे और पंडीजी का इलाज शुरु हो गया था। दो-तीन दिन  तक पंडीजी   घर में खाट पर ही पड़े रहे और अक-बक बोलते रहे। 15-20 दिन के  बाद  धीरे-धीरे उनकी हालत में सुधार हुआ पर उनकी निडरता की वजह से उन पर   इन  दिनों में भूतों का छाया तो रहा पर कोई भूत (बुड़ुआ) उनपर हाबी नहीं हो पाया।

आज  अगर कोई उस पंडीजी से पूछता है कि उस दिन क्या हुआ था तो वे बताते हैं  कि  दरअसल इस घटना के लगभग एक हप्ते पहले से ही कुछ भूत उनके पीछे पड़ गए  थे  क्योंकि वे कई बार गाँव से दूर खेत-बगीचे आदि में सुर्ती या कलेवा आदि  करते  थे तो इन भूतों को नहीं चढ़ाते थे। इस कारण से कुछ भूत उनके पीछे ही  लग गए  थे जिसकी वजह से वे उन दिनों में थोड़ा डरे-सहमे हुए रहते थे।

पंडीजी आगे बताते हैं कि जो बुड़ुआ पहले उनको पकड़ा वह गुलाब (हमारे गाँव का ही एक ब्राह्मण कुमार जो एक बड़े पोखर में डूबकर मर गया था) था क्योंकि दूसरे किसी भी बुड़ुवे में मेरा जनेऊ तोड़ने की हिम्मत तो दूर पास आने की भी हिम्मत नहीं थी पर जब गुलाब (ब्राह्मण बुड़ुए का नाम) ने जनेऊ तोड़ दिया तो सभी बुड़ुओं ने हमला बोलकर मुझे धाँस दिया।

अगली कहानी में मैं गुलाब के डूबने और उसके बुड़ुआ बनने की बात बताऊँगा।

भूत-पिचास निकट नहीं आवें, महाबीर जब नाम सुनावें।
जय बजरंगबली, जय हनुमान।

ये  कहानी सच्ची है या झूठी यह मुझे नहीं पता पर आज भी मेरे गाँव के लोग इस   घटना को सत्य ही मानते हैं और उन लोगों की नजर में आज भी कुछ तालाबों में    बुड़ुआओं का  वास है। यह कहानी लिखते समय मेरे रोएँ खड़े हो गए हैं क्योंकि यह कहानी मैं उस पंडीजी के मुख से भी सुन रखी है।

----------


## Aghori

पिछली कहानी में हमने देखा कि किस प्रकार आधा दर्जन बुड़ुआओं (भूतों) ने मिलकर एक पंडीजी को गड्ढे में धाँस दिया था और उनको धाँसने में जिस बुड़ुआ  ने सबसे अधिक अपने बल और बुद्धि का प्रयोग किया था उसका नाम गुलाब था।  मैंने पिछली कहानी में यह भी बता दिया था की जो प्राणी पानी में डूबकर मरता  है वह बुड़ुआ (एक प्रकार का भूत) बन जाता है।

अब आइए 40-50 साल पुरानी इस कहानी के माध्यम से यह जानने की कोशिश करते हैं कि गुलाब कौन था और किस प्रकार वह बुड़ुआ (भूत) बन गया था।

स्वर्गीय (स्वर्गीय कहना उचित प्रतीत नहीं हो रहा है क्योंकि अगर गुलाब स्वर्गीय हो गए तो फिर बुड़ुआ बनकर लोगों को सता क्यों रहे हैं- खैर भगवान उनकी आत्मा को शांति प्रदान करें।)  गुलाब हमारे गाँव के ही रहने वाले थे और जब उन्होंने अपने इस क्षणभंगुर  शरीर का त्याग किया उस समय उनकी उम्र लगभग  9-10 वर्ष रही होगी। वे बहुत ही  कर्मठी लड़के थे। पढ़ने में तो बहुत कम रूचि रखते थे पर घर के कामों में  बढ़-चढ़कर हिस्सा लेते थे। चउओं (मवेशियों) को चारा देने से लेकर उनको  चराने, नहलाने, गोबर-गोहथारि आदि करने का काम वे बखूबी किया करते थे। वे  खेती-किसानी में भी अपने घरवालों का हाथ बँटाते थे। उनका घर एक बड़े पोखरे  के किनारे था। यह पोखरा गरमी में भी सूखता नहीं था और जब भी गुलाब को मौका  मिलता इस पोखरे में डुबकी भी लगा आते। दरवाजे पर पोखरा होने का फायदा गुलाब  ने छोटी ही उम्र में उठा लिया था और एक कुशल तैराक बन गए थे। आज गाँववालों  ने इस पोखरे को भरकर घर-खलिहान आदि बना लिया है।

एकबार  की बात है  की  असह्य गरमी पड़ रही थी और सूर्यदेव अपने असली रूप में तप रहे थे। ऐसा  लग रहा था कि वे पूरी धरती को तपाकर लाल कर देंगे। ऐसे दिन में खर-खर  दुपहरिया (ठीक दोपहर) का समय था और गुलाब नाँद में सानी-पानी करने के बाद  भैंस को खूँटे से खोलकर नाँद पर बाँधने के लिए आगे बढ़े। भैंस भी अत्यधिक  गरमी से परेशान थी। भैंस का पगहा खोलते समय गुलाब ने बचपने (बच्चा तो थे ही) में भैंस का पगहा अपने हाथ में लपेट लिए। (इसको  बचपना इसलिए कह रहा हूँ कि लोग किसी भी मवेशी का पगहा हाथ में लपेटकर नहीं  रखते हैं क्योंकि अगर वह मवेशी किसी कारणबस भागना शुरुकर दिया तो उस  व्यक्ति के जान पर बन आती है और वह भी उसके साथ घसीटते हुए खींचा चला जाता  है क्योंकि पगहा हाथ में कस जाता है और हड़बड़ी में उसमें से हाथ निकालना  बहुत ही मुश्किल हो जाता है। ) जब गुलाब भैंस को लेकर नाँद की तरफ  बढ़े तभी गरमी से बेहाल भैंस पोखरे की ओर भागी। गुलाब भैंस के अचानक पोखरे  की ओर भागने से संभल नहीं सके और वे भी उसके साथ तेजी में खींचे चले गए।  भैंस पोखरे के बीचोंबीच में पहुँचकर लगी खूब बोह (डूबने) लेने। चूँकि पोखरे  के बीचोंबीच में गुलाब के तीन पोरसा (उनकी तंबाई के तिगुना) पानी था और  बार-बार भैंस के बोह लेने से उन्हें साँस लेने में परेशानी होने लगी और वे  उसी में डूब गए। हाथ बँधा और घबराए हुए होने की वजह से उनका तैरना भी काम  नहीं आया।

2-3 घंटे तक भैंस पानी में बोह लेती रही और यह अभाग्य ही  कहा जाएगा कि उस समय किसी और का ध्यान उस पोखरे की ओर नहीं गया। उनके  घरवाले भी निश्चिंत थे क्योंकि ऐसी घटना का किसी को अंदेशा नहीं था। 2-3  घंटे के बाद जब भैंस को गरमी से पूरी तरह से राहत मिल गई तो वह गुलाब की  लाश को खिंचते हुए पोखरे से बाहर आने लगी। जब भैंस लगभग पोखरे के किनारे  पहुँच गई तो किसा व्यक्ति का ध्यान भैंस की ओर गया और वह चिल्लाना शुरु  किया। उस व्यक्ति की चिल्लाहट सुनकर आस-पास के बहुत सारे लोग जमा हो गए। पर  यह जानकर वहाँ शोक पसर गया कि कर्मठी गुलाब अब नहीं रहा। भैंस ने अपनी  गरमी शांत करने के लिए एक निर्बोध बालक को मौत के मुँह में भेज दिया था।

इस घटना को घटे जब लगभग 5-6 साल बीत गए तो लोगों को उस पोखरे में बुड़ुवे  (भूत) का एहसास होने लगा। गाँव में यह बात तेजी से फैल गई कि अब गुलाब  जवान हो गया है और लोगों पर हमला भी करने लगा है। आज वह पोखरा समतल हो गया  है, उसपर घर-खलिहान आदि बन गए हैं पर जबतक उसमें पानी था तबतक गुलाब उस  पोखरे में अकेले नहानेवाले कई लोगों पर हमला कर चुका था। एक बार तो वह एक  आदमी को खींचते हुए पानी के अंदर भी लेकर चला गया था पर संयोग से किसी  महिला की नजर उसपर पड़ गई और उसकी चिल्लाहट सुनकर कुछ लोगों ने उस व्यक्ति  की जान बचाई।

----------


## Aghori

भूत-प्रेतों की लीला भी  अपरम्पार होती है। कभी-कभी ये बहुत ही सज्जनता से पेश आते हैं तो कभी-कभी  इनका उग्र रूप अच्छे-अच्छों की धोती गीली कर देता है। भूत-प्रेतों में बहुत  कम ऐसे होते हैं जो आसानी से काबू में आ जाएँ नहीं तो अधिकतर  सोखाओं-पंडितों को पानी पिलाकर रख देते हैं, उनकी नानी की याद दिला देते  हैं।

आज की कहानी एक ऐसे प्रेत की है जिसको कोई भी सोखा-पंडित अपने  काबू में नहीं कर पाए और ना ही वह प्रेत किसी देवी-देवता से ही डरता था।  क्या वह प्रेत ही था या कोई और??? आइए जानने की कोशिश करते हैं। हमारी भी  इस प्रेत को जानने की उत्कंठा अतितीव्र हो गई थी जब हमने पहली बार ही इसके  बारे में सुना। दरअसल लोगों से पता चला कि इस प्रेत ने बहुत सारे  सोखाओं-पंडितों को घिसरा-घिसराकर मारा और इतना ही नहीं जब इसे किसी देवी या  देवता के स्थान पर लेकर जाया गया तो इसने उस देवी या देवता की भी खुलकर  खिल्ली उड़ाई और उन्हें चुनौती दे डाली कि पहले पहचान, मैं कौन??? और शायद  इस कौन का उत्तर किसी के पास नहीं था चाहें वह सोखा हो या किसी देवी या  देवता का बहुत बड़ा भक्त या पुजारी।

अभी से आप मत सोंचिए की यह कौन  था जिसका पता बड़े-बड़े सोखा और पंडित तक नहीं लगा पाए? क्या इस कहानी को  पढ़ने के बाद भी इस रहस्य से परदा नहीं उठेगा? इस रहस्यमयी प्रेत के 'पहचान  मैं कौन' पर से परदा उठेगा और यह परदा शायद वह प्रेत ही उठाएगा क्योंकि  उससे अच्छा उसको कौन समझ सकता है। बस थोड़ा इंतजार कीजिए और कहानी को आगे  तो बढ़ने दीजिए।

यह कहानी हमारे गाँव-जवार की नहीं है। ये कहानी है  हमारे जिले से सटे कुशीनगर जिले के एक गाँव की। यह गाँव पडरौना के पास है।  अब आप सोंच रहे होंगे कि यह कहानी जब मेरे जिले की नहीं है तो फिर मैं इसे  कैसे सुना रहा हूँ। मान्यवर इस गाँव में मेरी रिस्तेदारी पड़ती है अस्तु इस  कहानी को मैं भी अच्छी तरह से बयाँ कर सकता हूँ।

भूत-प्रेतों की  तरह से इस कहानी को रहस्यमयी न बनाते हुए मैं सीधे अपनी बात पर आ जाता हूँ।  इस गाँव में एक पंडीजी हैं जो बहुत ही सुशील, सभ्य और नेक इंसान हैं। यह  कहानी घटिट होने से पहले तक ये पंडीजी एक बड़े माने-जाने ठीकेदार हुआ करते  थे और ठीके के काम से अधिकतर घर से दूर ही रहा करते थे। हप्ते या पंद्रह  दिन में इनका घर पर आना-जाना होता था। ये ठीका लेकर सड़क आदि बनवाने का काम  करते थे। इनके घर के सभी लोग भी बड़े ही सुशिक्षित एवं सज्जन प्रकृति के  आदमी हैं। इनकी पत्नी तो साधु स्वभाव की हैं और एक कुशल गृहिणी होने के साथ  ही साथ बहुत ही धर्मनिष्ठ हैं।

एकबार की बात है कि पंडीजी ठीके के  काम से बाहर गए हुए थे पर दो दिन के बाद ही उनको दो लोग उनके घर पर  पहुँचाने आए। पंडीजी के घरवालों को उन दो व्यक्तियों ने बताया कि पता नहीं  क्यों कल से ही पंडीजी कुछ अजीब हरकत कर रहे हैं। जैसे कल रात को सात  मजदूरों ने अपने लिए खाना बनाया था और ये जिद करके उनलोगों के साथ ही खाना  खाने बैठे पर मजदूरों ने कहा कि पंडीजी पहले आप खा लें फिर हम खाएँगे। और  इसके बाद जब ये खाना खाने बैठे तो सातों मजदूरो का खाना अकेले खा गए और तो  और ये खाना भी आदमी जैसा नहीं निशाचरों जैसा खा रहे थे। उसके बाद दो मजदूर  तो डरकर वहाँ से भाग ही गए। फिर हम लोगों को पता चला। उसके बाद हम लोग भी  वहाँ पहुँचे और इनको किसी तरह सुलाए और सुबह होते ही इनको पहुँचाने के  लिए निकल पड़े।

----------


## Aghori

इसके बाद वे दोनों व्यक्ति  चले गए और पंडीजी भी आराम से अपनी कोठरी में चले गए। कुछ देर के बाद  पंडीजी लुँगी लपेटे घर से बाहर आए और घरवालों के मना करने के बावजूद भी  खेतों की ओर निकल गए। घर का एक व्यक्ति भी (इनके छोटे भाई) चुपके से इनके  पीछे-पीछे हो लिया। जब पंडीजी गाँव से बाहर निकले तो अपने ही आम के बगीचे  में चले गए। आम के बगीचे में पहुँचकर कुछ समय तो पंडीजी टहलते रहे पर पता  नहीं अचानक उनको क्या हुआ कि आम की नीचे झुलती हुई मोटी-मोटी डालियों को  ऐसे टोड़ने लगे जैसे हनुमान का बल उनमें आ गया हो। डालियों के टूटने की  आवाज सुनकर इनके छोटे भाई दौड़कर बगीचे में पहुँचे और इनको ऐसा करने से  रोकने लगे। जब इनके छोटे भाई ने बहुत ही मान-मनौवल की तब पंडीजी थोड़ा शांत  हुए और घर पर वापस आ गए।

इस घटना के बाद तो पंडीजी के पूरे परिवार  के साथ ही साथ इनका पूरा गाँव भी संशय में जीने लगा। एक दिन फिर क्या हुआ  की पंडीजी अपनी ही कोठरी में बैठकर अपने बच्चे को पढ़ा रहे थे और इनकी  पत्नी वहीं बैठकर रामायण पढ़ रही थीं तभी इनकी पत्नी क्या देखती हैं कि  पंडीजी की शरीर फूलती जा रही है और चेहरा भी क्रोध से लाल होता जा रहा है।  अभी पंडीजी की पत्नी कुछ समझती तबतक पंडीजी अपने ही बेटे का सिर अपने मुँह  में लेकर ऐसा लग रहा था कि जैसे चबा जाएँगे पर इनकी पत्नी डरी नहीं और सभ्य  भाषा में बच्चे को छोड़ने की विनती कीं। अचानक पंडीजी बच्चे का सिर मुँह  से निकालकर शांत होने लगे और रोते बच्चे का सिर सहलाने लगे।

इस घटना  के बाद तो पंडीजी के घरवालों की चैन और नींद ही हराम हो गई। वे लोग  पूजा-पाठ करवाने के साथ ही साथ कइ सारे डाक्टरों से संपर्क भी किए। यहाँ तक  कि उन्हे कई बड़े-बड़े अस्पतालों में दिखाया गया पर डाक्टरों की कोई भी  दवा काम नहीं की और इधर एक-दो दिन पर पंडीजी कोई न कोई भयानक कार्य करके  सबको सकते में डालते ही रहे। डाक्टरों से दिखाने का सिलसिला लगभग 2 महीने  तक चलता रहा पर पंडीजी के हालत में सुधार नाममात्र भी नहीं हुआ।

हाँ  पर अब सबके समझ में एक बात आ गई थी और वह यह कि जब भी पंडीजी की शरीर  फूलने लगती थी और उनका चेहरा तमतमाने लगता था तो घर वाले उनकी पत्नी को  बुला लाते थे और पंडीजी अपनी पत्नी को देखते ही शांत हो जाते थे।

एकदिन  पंडीजी की पत्नी पूजा कर रही थीं तभी पंडीजी वहाँ आ गए और अपनी पत्नी से  हँसकर पूछे कि तुम पूजा क्यों कर रही हो? पंडीजी की पत्नी ने कहा कि आप  अच्छा हो जाएँ , इसलिए। अपनी पत्नी की बात सुनकर पंडीजी ठहाका मार कर हँसने  लगे और हँसते-हँसते अचानक बोल पड़े की कितना भी पूजा-पाठ कर लो पर मैं इसे  छोड़नेवाला नहीं हूँ अगर मैं इसे छोड़ुँगा तो इसे इस लोक से भेजने के बाद  ही। पंडीजी की यह बात सुनकर पंडीजी की पत्नी सहमीं तो जरूर पर उन्होंने  हिम्मत करके पूछा आप कौन हैं और मेरे पति ने आपका क्या बिगाड़ा हैं? इसपर  पंडीजी ने कहा कि मैं कौन हूँ यह मैं नहीं जानता और इसने मेरा क्या बिगाड़ा  है मैं यह भी नहीं बताऊँगा।

----------


## Aghori

पंडीजी की पत्नी ने जब यह  बात अपने घरवालों को बताई तो पंडीजी के घरवालों ने उस जवार में जितने  सोखा-पंडित हैं उन सबसे संपर्क करना शुरु किया। पहले तो कुछ सोखा-पंडितों  ने झाड़-फूँक किया पर कुछ फायदा नहीं हुआ। एकदिन पंडीजी के घरवालों ने  पंडीजी को लेकर उसी जवार (क्षेत्र) के एक नामी सोखा के पास पहुँचे।  सोखाबाबा कुछ मंत्र बुदबुदाए और पंडीजी की ओर देखते हुए बोले कि तुम चाहें  कोई भी हो पर तुम्हें इसे छोड़कर जाना ही होगा नहीं तो मैं तुम्हें जलाकर  भस्म कर दूँगा। जब सोखाबाबा ने भस्म करने की बात कही तो पंडीजी का चेहरा  तमतमा उठा और वे वहीं उस सोखा को कपड़े की तरह पटक-पटककर लगे मारने। सोखा  की सारी शेखी रफूचक्कर हो गई थी और वह गिड़गिड़ाने लगा था। फिर पंडीजी की  पत्नी ने बीच-बचाव किया और सोखा की जान बची।

पंडीजी द्वारा सोखा के  पिटाई की खबर आग की तरह पूरे जवार क्या कई जिलों में फैल गई। अब तो कोई  सोखा या पंडित उस पंडीजी से मिलना तो दूर उनका नाम सुनकर ही काँपने लगता  था। इसी दौरान पंडीजी को लेकर एक देवी माँ के स्थान पर पहुँचा गया पर देवी  माँ (देवी माँ जिस महिला के ऊपर वास करती थीं उस महिला ने देवी-वास के समय)  ने साफ मना कर दिया कि वे ऐसे दुष्ट और असभ्य व्यक्ति के मुँह भी लगना  नहीं चाहतीं। पंडीजी उस स्थान पर पहुँचकर मुस्कुरा रहे थे और अपनी पत्नी से  बोले की जो देवी मेरे सामने आने से घबरा रही है वह मुझे क्या भगाएगी? देवी  माँ ने पंडीजी के घरवालों से कहा कि यह कौन है यह भी पहचानना मुश्किल है।  आप लोग इसे लेकर बड़े-बड़े तीर्थ-स्थानों पर जाइए हो सकता है कि यह इस  पंडीजी को छोड़ दे।

इसके बाद पंडीजी के घरवाले पंडीजी को लेकर बहुत  सारे तीर्थ स्थानों (जैसे मैहर, विंध्याचल, काशी, थावें, कुछ नामी मजार  आदि) पर गए पर कुछ भी फायदा नहीं हुआ। यहाँ तक की अब पंडीजी अपने घरवालों  के साथ इन तीर्थों पर आसानी से जाते रहे और घूमते रहे। अधिकतर तीर्थ-स्थान  घूमाने के बाद भी जब वह प्रेत पंडीजी को नहीं छोड़ा तो पंडीजी के घरवाले घर  पर ही प्रतिदिन विधिवत पूजा-पाठ कराने लगे। पंडीजी की पत्नी प्रतिदिन  उपवास रखकर दुर्गा सप्तशती का पाठ करने लगीं।

एक दिन पंडीजी अपने  घरवालों को अपने पास बुलाए और बोले की आप सभी लोग खेतों में जाकर कम से कम  एक-एक पीपल का पेड़ लगा दीजिए। पंडीजी की पत्नी बोल पड़ी कि अगर आपकी यही  इच्छा है तो एक-एक क्या हम लोग ग्यारह-ग्यारह पीपल का पेड़ लगाएँगे। इसके  बाद पंडीजी के घरवाले पंडीजी को साथ लेकर उसी दिन खेतों में गए और इधर-उधर  से खोजखाज कर एक-एक पीपल का पेड़ लगाए और पंडीजी से बोले कि हमलोग बराबर  पीपल का पेड़ लगाते रहेंगे।

इस घटना के बाद पंडीजी थोड़ा शांत रहने  लगे थे। अब वे अपने घर का  छोटा-मोटा काम भी करने लगे थे। एक दिन पंडीजी के  बड़े भाई घर के दरवाजे पर लकड़ी फाड़ रहे थे। पंडीजी वहाँ पहुँचकर टाँगी  अपने हाथ में ले लिए और देखते ही देखते लकड़ी की तीन मोटी सिल्लियों को  फाड़ दिए। शायद इन तीनों सिल्लियों को फाड़ने में उनके भाई महीनों लगाते।

एक   दिन लगभग सुबह के चार बजे होंगे कि पंडीजी ने अपनी पत्नी को जगाया और बोल  पड़े, "मैं जा रहा हूँ।" पंडीजी की पत्नी बोल पड़ी, "अभी तो रात है और इस  रात में आप कहाँ जा रहें हैं?" अपनी पत्नी की यह बात सुनकर पंडीजी हँसे और  बोले, "मैं जा रहा हूँ और वह भी अकेले। तेरे सुहाग को तेरे पास छोड़कर। अब  मैं तेरे पति को और तुम लोगों को कभी तंग नहीं करूँगा। तूँ जल्दी से अपने  पूरे घरवालों को जगवाओ ताकि जाने से पहले मैं उन सबसे भी मिल लूँ।" पंडीजी  के इतना कहते ही पंडीजी की पत्नी के आँखों से झर-झर-झर आँसू झरने लगे और वे  पंडीजी का पैर पकड़कर खूब तेज रोने लगीं। अब तो पंडीजी के पत्नी के रोने  की आवाज सुनकर घर के लोग ऐसे ही भयभीत हो गए और दौड़-भागकर पंडीजी के कमरे  में पहुँचे। अरे यह क्या पंडीजी के कमरे का माहौल तो एकदम अच्छा था क्योंकि  पंडीजी तो मुस्कुराए जा रहे थे। घरवालों ने पंडीजी की पत्नी को चुप कराया  और रोने का कारण पूछा। पंडीजी की पत्नी के बोलने से पहले ही पंडीजी स्वयं  बोल पड़े की अब मैं सदा सदा के लिए आपके घर के इस सदस्य (पंडीजी) को छोड़कर  जा रहा हूँ। अब आपलोगों को कष्ट देने कभी नहीं आऊँगा।

----------


## Aghori

पंडीजी के  इतना कहते ही पंडीजी की पत्नी बोल पड़ी, "आप जो भी हों, मेरी  गल्तियों को  क्षमा करेंगे, क्या मैं जान सकती हूँ की आप कौन हैं और मेरे  पति को क्यों  पकड़ रखे थे?" इतना सुनते ही पंडीजी बहुत जोर से हँसे और  बोले मैं  ब्रह्म-प्रेत (बरम-पिचाश) हूँ। मेरा कोई भी कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकता  और तेरे  पति ने उसी पीपल के पेड़ को कटवा दिया था जिसपर मैं हजारों  वर्षों से रहा  करता था। इसने मेरा घर ही उजाड़ दिया था इसलिए मैंने भी  इसको बर्बाद करने  की ठान ली थी पर तुम लोगों की अच्छाई ने मुझे ऐसा करने  से रोक लिया।

इस  घटना के बाद से वे ब्रह्म-प्रेत महराजजी उस पंडीजी को छोड़कर सदा-सदा  के  लिए जा चुके हैं। आज पंडीजी एवं उनका परिवार एकदम खुशहाल और सुख-समृद्ध  है।  पर ब्रह्म-प्रेत महराज के जाने के बाद भी अगर कुछ बचा है तो उनकी  यादें और  विशेषकर उन सोखाओं के जेहन में जिनका पाला इस ब्रह्म-प्रेतजी से  पड़ा था  और जिसके चलते इन सोखाओं ने अपनी सोखागिरा छोड़ दी थी।

एक  निवेदन करता हूँ प्रेत बनकर नहीं आदमी बनकर। एक  तो पेड़ काटें ही नहीं और  अगर मजबूरी में काटना भी पड़ जाए तो एक के बदले  दो लगा दीजिए। ताकि मेरा घर  बचा रहे और आप लोगों का भी। क्योंकि अगर ऐसे  ही पेड़ कटते रहे तो एक दिन  प्रकृति असंतुलित हो जाएगी और शायद न आप  बचेंगे न आपका घर भी। (एक पेड़ सौ पुत्र समाना, एक तो काटना नहीं और अगर काटना ही हो तो उसके पहले दस-बीस लगाना।)

बोलिए बजरंग बली की जय।

(मान्यवर यह भी कहानी ही है और वह भी सुनी हुई।)

----------


## Aghori

भूत! यह शब्द ही बड़ा अजीब  और रोंगटे खड़े कर देनेवाला है। पर सभी भूत, भूत (अनिष्ट करनेवाले) नहीं  होते; कुछ साधु स्वभाव के भी होते हैं। मतलब अच्छा आदमी अगर मरने के बाद  भूत बनता है तो उसके काम अच्छे ही होते हैं पर कभी-कभी भूत का अच्छा या  बुरा बनना इस बात पर भी निर्भर करता है कि वह किन परिस्थितियों में मरा।  मतलब अगर बहुत ही अच्छा आदमी है पर किसी शत्रुतावस कोई उसे जानबूझकर मार  देता है तो उस व्यक्ति के भूत बनने के बाद आप उससे अच्छाई की उम्मीद नहीं  कर सकते पर हो सकता है कि वह अच्छा भी हो।
आज मैं जो कहानी सुनाने जा रहा हूँ वह एक साधु स्वभाव के भूत की है। आज भी गाँवों में एक प्रकार के भिखमंगा  आते हैं जिन्हें जोगी (=योगी) कहा जाता है। ये लोग विशेषकर भगवा वस्त्र  धारण करते हैं या लाल। इनके हाथों में सारंगी नामक बाजा रहता है जिसे ये  लोग भीख माँगते समय बजाते रहते हैं।

कुछ जोगी गाने में भी बहुत  निपुण होते हैं और सारंगी बजाने के साथ ही साथ गाते भी हैं। ये जोगी अपने  गीतों में राजा भरथरी से संबंधित गीत गाते हैं। राजा भरथरी के बारे में यह  कहा जाता है कि वे एक बहुत ही अच्छे  राजा थे और बाद में जोगी हो गए थे। जोगी के रूप में 'अलख निरंजन' का उदघोष  करते हुए सर्वप्रथम वे भिक्षाटन के लिए अपने ही घर आए थे और अपनी माँ के  हाथ से भिक्षा लिए  थे। दरअसल इन जोगियों के बारे में कहा जाता है कि जोगी बनने के बाद इन्हें  सर्वप्रथम अपनी माँ या पत्नी हो तो उससे भिक्षा लेनी पड़ती है और भिक्षा  लेते समय इनकी पहचान छिपी होनी चाहिए तभी ये सच्चे जोगी साबित होंगे।

इन  जोगियों के भिक्षाटन का तरीका भी अलग-अलग होता है। कुछ जोगी सारंगी बजाते  हुए गाँव में प्रवेश करते हैं और घर-घर जाकर जो कुछ भी अन्न-पैसा मिलता है  ले लेते हैं पर कुछ जोगी एक महीने तक किसी गाँव का फेरी लगाते हैं। इस फेरी  के दौरान वह जोगी सारंगी बजाते और गाते हुए पूरे गाँव में दिन में एक बार  घूम जाता है। इस फेरी के दौरान  वह किसी के घर से कुछ भी नहीं लेता है पर एक महीना फेरी लगाने के बाद वह  घर-घर जाकर कपड़े (पुराने भी) या थोड़ा अच्छी मात्रा में अनाज आदि वसूलता  है और लोग राजी-खुशी देते भी हैं। इन कपड़ों से यो लोग गुदड़ी बनाते हैं या  बेंच देते हैं।

सुनाना था  क्या और मैं सुना रहा हूँ क्या??? अरे मुझे तो भूत जोगी की कहानी सुनानी  थी और मैं लगा भिक्षुक जोगी की कथा अलापने। आइए, अब बिना लाग-लपेट के भूत  जोगी की कहानी शुरु करते हैं :-

ये कहानी आज से 35-40 वर्ष पहले की है। हमारे गाँव के पुरनिया लोग बताते हैं कि आज से बहुत पहले ये जोगी  लोग (भिखमंगे जोगी) एक बड़ी संख्या में दल बनाकर आते थे और गाँव के बाहर  किसी बगीचे आदि में अपना डेरा डाल देते थे। आपस में क्षेत्र का बँटवाराकर  ये लोग भिक्षाटन के लिए अलग-अलग गाँवों में जाते थे।

----------


## Aghori

एकबार की बात है कि ऐसा ही  एक जोगियों का दल हमारे गाँव के बाहर एक बगीचे में ठहरा हुआ था। इस बगीचे  में उस समय जामुन, आम आदि के पेड़ों की अधिकता थी। (आज भी इस बगीचे में  एक-आध जामुन के पेड़ हैं।) ये जोगी कहाँ के रहने वाले थे, इसकी जानकारी  हमारे गाँव के किसी को भी नहीं थी और ना ही कोई इन लोगों के बारे में जानना  चाहा था।

अभी  इन जोगियों का उस बाग में डेरा जमाए दो-चार दिन ही हुए थे की एक अजीब घटना  घट गई। एकदिन हमारे गाँव का एक व्यक्ति किसी कारणवस सुबह-सुबह उस बगीचे  में गया। वह बगीचे में क्या देखता है कि जोगियों का दल नदारद है और एक  जामुन के पेड़ पर से एक जोगी फँसरी लगाए लटक रहा है। जोगी की उस लटकती हुई  उस लाश को देखकर वह आदमी चिल्लाते हुए गाँव की ओर भागा। उसकी चिल्लाहट  सुनकर गाँव के काफी लोग इकट्ठा हो गए और एक साथ उस बगीचे में जामुन के पेड़  के पास आए। गाँव के पहरेदार ने थाने पर खबर की। पुलिस आई और उस जोगी की  लाश को ले गई। गाँव के कुछ प्रबुद्ध लोगों के अनुसार जोगियों में किसी बात  को लेकर बड़ा झगड़ा हो गया था और उन लोगों ने इस जोगी को मारकर यहाँ लटका  दिया था और खुद फरार हो गए थे।

खैर  ये तो रही उस जोगी के मरने की बात। समय धीरे-धीरे बीतने लगा और अचानक  एक-आध महीने के बाद ही वह जोगी उसी जामुन के पेड़ पर बैठकर सारंगी बजाता  हुआ कुछ लोगों को अकेले में दिख गया। जोगी के भूत होनेवाली बात पूरे गाँव  में तेजी से फैल गई और उसके बाद कोई भी अकेले उस जामुन के पेड़ के पास नहीं  गया। कुछ लोगों ने यह भी दावा किया कि कभी-कभी वह जोगी भिनसहरे सारंगी  बजाते हुए उन्हें गाँव के बाहर एकांत में भी दिखा।

एकबार की बात है  कि जामुन खाने के लिए बच्चों का एक दल दोपहर में उस बगीचे में गया। बच्चों  ने आव देखा ना ताव और तीन चार बच्चे फटाक-फटाक उस जामुन पर चढ़कर जामुन  तोड़ने लगे। कुछ बच्चे नीचे खड़े होकर ही झटहा (लकड़ी का छोटा डंडा) और ढेले (ईंट, मिट्टी का टुकड़े) से मार-मारकर जामुन तोड़ने लगे।

बच्चों  का जामुन तोड़ने का यह सिलसिला अभी शुरु ही था कि नीचे खड़े एक बच्चे को  जामुन के उस पेड़ की एक ऊपरी डाल पर एक जोगी बैठा हुआ दिखाई दिया। उस जोगी  को देखते ही उस बच्चे की चीख निकल गई।

----------


## Aghori

अब नीचे खड़े और बच्चे भी उस जोगी को देख लिए थे। पेड़पर चढ़े बच्चों  की नजर जब उस जोगी पर पड़ी तो उनको साँप सूँघ गया और वे हड़बड़ाहट में  नीचे उतरने लगे। पेड़ पर चढ़ा एक बच्चा अपने आप को सँभाल नहीं पाया और पेड़  पर से ही गिर पड़ा पर एकदम नीचे की एक डाल पर आकर अँटक गया। कुछ बच्चों ने  देखा कि उसको उस जोगी ने थाम लिया है। उसके बाद उस जोगी ने उस बच्चे को  नीचे उतारकर जमीन पर सुला दिया और खुद गायब हो गया।

ये पूरी घटना  मात्र 5-7 मिनट के अंदर ही घटी थी। सभी बच्चों ने अब जोर-जोर से रोना भी  शुरुकर दिया था और कुछ गाँव की ओर भी भाग गए थे। अब गाँव के कुछ बड़े लोग  भी लाठी-भाला आदि लेकर उस जामुन के पेड़ के पास आ गए थे। उस बच्चे को  बेहोशी हालत में उठाकर घर लाया गया। 2-3 घंटे के बाद वह पूरी तरह से ठीक हो  गया था। जिन बच्चों ने गिरते हुए बच्चे को जोगी के द्वारा थामकर नीचे  उतारकर सुलाते हुए देखा था; उन लोगों ने यह बात जब सभी को बताई तो उस जोगी  के प्रति पूरे गाँव में श्रद्धा और आदर का भाव पैदा हो गया था।

इस  घटना के बाद वह जोगी कभी फिर से दिखाई नहीं दिया पर उस बगीचे की ओर  जानेवाले कुछ लोग बताते हैं कि आज भी कभी-कभी उस बगीचे में सारंगी की मधुर  ध्वनि सुनाई देती है। आज भी उस भूत-जोगी के बारे में बात करते हुए लोग थकते  नहीं हैं और कहते हैं कि वे दिखाई इसलिए नहीं देते ताकि कोई डरे नहीं।

बोलिए जोगिया बाबा की जय..............

----------


## Aghori

यह कहानी है एक चुड़ैल की  जो एक व्यक्ति के पीछे ही पड़ गई थी। और हाँ ये चुड़ैल उस व्यक्ति से बहुत  कुछ दिल की बातें करती थी। इस चुड़ैल का तो यहाँ तक कहना था कि उसको उस  व्यक्ति से प्यार हो गया है और वह सदा के लिए उसका बनकर रहना चाहती है। पर  क्या वह चुड़ैल उस व्यक्ति को अपना बना पाई?????......शायद यह कहानी इस  रहस्य पर से परदा उठाएगी और एक चुड़ैल के प्रेम को, उसकी चाहत को बयाँ  करेगी।
हाँ पर इतना ही नहीं, मैं  बता दूँ कि यह कहानी मैंने उस व्यक्ति  से सुनी है जिसके पीछे वह चुड़ैल पड़ गई थी हाँ मतलब प्यार में। एकदिन जब  मैं उस व्यक्ति के पास बैठा, भूत-प्रेतों के बारे में जानने के लिए बहुत ही  उत्सुक था तो उस व्यक्ति ने यह कहानी सुनाई......आप भी सुनिए और आनंद  लीजिए..........डरना मना है..........
यह कहानी आज से ५५-६० साल पहले की  है जब गाँवों के अगल-बगल में बहुत सारे पेड़-पौधे, झाड़ियाँ आदि हुआ करती  थीं। जगह-जगह पर बँसवाड़ी (बाँस का बगीचा), महुआनी (महुआ का बगीचा),  बारियाँ (आम आदि पेड़ों के बगीचे) आदि हुआ करती थीं। गाँव के बाहर निकलने  के लिए कच्ची पगडंडियाँ थीं वह भी मूँज आदि पौधों से घिरी हुई।
ऐसे समय  में भूत-प्रेतों, चुड़ैलों का बहुत ही बोलबाला था। लोगों को इन अनसुलझी  आत्माओं के डरावने अनुभव हुआ करते थे। यहाँ तक की ये रोएँ खड़ी कर देने  वाली आत्माओं के कुछ नाम भी हुआ करते थे जो इनके काम या रहने की जगह आदि पर  रखे जाते थे। जैसे- पंडीजी के श्रीफल पर की चुड़ैल, नेटुआबीर बाबा,  बड़कीबारी वाला भूत, बँसबाड़ी में की चुड़ैल, सारंगी बाबा, रक्तपियनी  चुड़ै़ल, नहरडुबनी चुड़ैल, प्यासनमरी चुड़ैल आदि। तो आइए आप लोगों को उस  चुड़ै़ल से मिलवाता हूँ जो एक आम के बगीचे के कोने में स्थित एक बाँस की  कोठी (कोठी यानि एक पास एक में सटे उगे हुए बहुत से बाँस) में रहती थी।

यह  कहानी जिस समय की है उस समय बहिरू बाबा गबड़ू जवान थे। चिक्का, कबड्डी,  दौड़ आदि में बड़चढ़ कर हिस्सा लेते थे और हमेशा बाजी मारते थे। अरे भाई  कबड्डी खेलते समय अगर तीन-चार लोग भी उन्हें पकड़ लेते थे तो सबको खींचते  हुए बिना साँस तोड़े बहिरू बाबा लाइन छू लेते थे।
बहिरू बाबा के घर के  आगे लगभग २०० मीटर की दूरी पर उनका खुद का एक आम का बगीचा था जिसमें आम के  लगभग १५-१६ पेड़ थे और इस बगीचे के एक कोने में बसवाड़ी भी थी जिसमें बाँस  की तीन-चार कोठियाँ थीं।
आम का मौसम था और इस बगीचे के हर पेड़ की डालियाँ आम से लदकर झुल रही थीं।

----------


## Aghori

दिन में बहिरू बाबा के घर का कोई व्यक्ति दिनभर इन आमों की रखवाली करता  था पर रात को रखवाली करने का जिम्मा बहिरू बाबा का ही था। रात होते ही  बहिरू बाबा खाने-पीने के बाद अपना बिस्तर और बँसखटिया उठाते थे और सोने के  लिए इस आम के बगीचे में चले जाते थे।


एक रात बहिरू बाबा बगीचे में अपनी  बँसखटिया पर सोए हुए थे। तभी उनको बँसवाड़ी के तरफ कुछ आहट सुनाई दी। बहिरू  बाबा तो जग गए पर खाट पर पड़े-पड़े ही अपनी नजर बँसवाड़ी की तरफ घुमा दिए।  उनको बँसवाड़ी के कुछ बाँस हिलते हुए नजर आ रहे थे पर हवा न बहने की वजह  से उनको लगा कि कोई जानवर बाँसों में घुसकर अपने शरीर को रगड़ रहा होगा और  शायद इसकी वजह से ये बाँस हिल रहे हैं।


इसके बाद बहिरू बाबा उठकर खाट पर  ही बैठ गए और अपनी लाठी संभाल लिए। अभी बहिरू बाबा कुछ बोलें इसके पहले ही  उन्हें बँसवाड़ी में से एक औरत निकलती हुई दिखाई दी। उस औरत को देखते ही  बहिरू बाबा की साँसे तेज हो गई और वे लगे सोचने की इतनी रात को कोई औरत इस  बँसवाड़ी में क्या कर रही है। जरूर कुछ गड़बड़ है। अभी वे कुछ सोंच ही रहे  थे कि वह औरत उनके पास आकर कुछ दूरी पर खड़ी हो गई।


बहिरू बाबा तो  हक्का-बक्का थे। उनके मुँह से आवाज भी नहीं निकल रही थी पर कैसे भी हिम्मत  करके उन्होंने पूछा कि तुम कौन हो और इतनी रात को यहाँ क्यों आई हो?


बहिरू  बाबा की बात सुनकर वह औरत बहुत जोर से डरावनी हँसी हँसी और बोली औरत हूँ  और इसी बँसबाड़ी में रहती हूँ। बहुत दिनों से मैं तुमको यहाँ सोते हुए देख  रही हूँ और धीरे-धीरे मुझे अब तुमसे प्यार हो गया है। मैं सदा तुम्हारी  होकर रहना चाहती हूँ। बहिरू बाबा को अब यह समझते देर नहीं लगी कि यह तो वही  चुड़ैल है जिसके बारे में लोग बताते हैं कि इस बगीचे में बहुत साल पहले  घुमक्कड़ मदारी (जादूगर) परिवार आकर लगभग तीन-चार महीने रहा था और एक दिन कुछ लोंगो ने उस मदारी परिवार  की एक १०-११ साल की बालिका को इसी बसवाड़ी में मरे पाया था और मदारी  परिवार वहाँ से अपना बोरिया-बिस्तर लेकर नदारद था और वही बालिका चुड़ैल बन  गई थी क्योंकि उसकी हत्या गला दबाकर की गई थी।


बहिरू बाबा अब धीरे-धीरे  अपने डर पर काबू पा चुके थे और उस चुड़ैल से बोले कि तुम ठहरी मरी हुई  आत्मा और मैं जीता-जागता। तुम बताओ मैं तुमको कैसे अपना सकता हूँ। बहिरू  बाबा की बात सुनकर वह चुड़ैल थोड़ा गुस्से में बोली कि मैं कुछ नहीं जानती  अगर तुम मुझे ठुकराओगे तो मैं तुम्हें मार डालूँगी। तुम्हे हर हालत में  मुझे अपनाना ही होगा। अब बहिरू बाबा कुछ बोले तो नहीं पर धीरे-धीरे हनुमान  चालीसा पढ़ने लगे। वह चुड़ैल धीरे-धीरे पीछे हटने लगी पर बहिरू बाबा को  चेतावनी भी देती गई कि हर हालत में उनको उसे अपनाना ही होगा।
इस घटना के बाद तो बहिरू बाबा की नींद ही उड़ गई और वे अपनी बँसखटिया उठाए घर चले गए।


दूसरे  दिन रात को बहिरू बाबा ने बगीचे में न सोने के लिए बहाना बनाया और घर के  बाहर दरवाजे पर ही सो गए। अरे यह क्या रात को उनकी अचानक नींद खुली तो वो  क्या देखते हैं कि उनके साथ कुछ गड़बड़ हो गई है और कोई औरत उनके पास सोई  हुई है। बहिरू बाबा फौरन जग गए और उस औरत से लगे पुछने की कौन हो तुम??? वह  औरत डरावनी हँसी हँसी और बोली कि रातवाली ही हूँ। तुम मुझसे पीछा नहीं  छुड़ा सकते और हाँ अब तो तुने मुझे अपना भी लिया है। अब प्रतिदिन रात को वह  चुड़ैल बहिरू बाबा के पास आने लगी और बहिरू बाबा चाहते हुए भी कुछ न कर  सके।


इस घटना को चलते १५-२० दिन बीत गए अब बहिरू बाबा में पहलेवाली ताकत  नहीं रही वे बहुत ही कमजोर हो गए थे। उनके घरवाले ये समझ नहीं पा रहे थे  कि आखिर इनको क्या हो गया है। एक हट्टा-कट्ठा आदमी इतना कमजोर कैसे हो गया।  घरवालों ने बहिरू बाबा से बहुत बार पूछा कि उन्हें क्या हो गया है पर वे  लोक-लाज  के डर से कुछ नहीं बताते थे। कई डाक्टरों को दिखाया गया पर बहिरू  बाबा की हालत में कोई सुधार नजर नहीं आया।

----------


## Aghori

एकदिन गाँव में नाच  (नौटंकी) आया हुआ था और बहिरू बाबा अपने संगतिया लोगों (दोस्तों) के साथ  नाच देखने गए हुए थे। जहाँ नाच हो रहा था वहाँ पान की दुकान भी लगी हुई थी।  बहिरू बाबा ने वहाँ से पान लगवाकर एक बीड़ा खा लिया और पानवाले से दो  बीड़ा लगाकर बाँधकर देने के लिए कहा। पानवाले ने दो बीड़ा पान कागज में  लपेटकर बहिरू बाबा को दे दिया। नाच देखने के बाद बहिरू बाबा घर आए और सोने  से पहले एक बीड़ा पान निकालकर खाए और बाकी एक बीड़े को वैसे ही लपेटकर  पाकेट में रख लिए।


उस रात बहिरू बाबा के साथ एक चमत्कार हुआ और वह  चमत्कार यह था कि वह चुड़ैल उनके पास नहीं आई। सुबह बहिरू बाबा जगे तो बहुत  खुश थे। उनको लग रहा था कि पान लेकर सोने की वजह से वह चुड़ैल उनके पास  नहीं आई। उन्होंने अपने पास रखे उस दूसरे बीड़ा पान को खाया नहीं और दूसरी  रात भी उसको पाकेट में रखकर ही सोए। उस रात वह चुड़ैल तो आई पर इनके खाट से  कुछ दूरी पर खड़ी होकर चिल्लाने लगी। बहिरू बाबा की नींद खुल गई और वे  उठकर बैठ गए। उस चुड़ैल ने गुस्से में कहा कि तुम्हारे पाकेट में पानलपेटा  जो कागज है उसको निकालकर फेंक दो पर ऐसा करने से बहिरू बाबा ने मना कर  दिया। लाख कोशिशों के बाद भी जब वह चुड़ैल अपने मकसद में कामयाब नहीं हुई  तो रोते हुए उस बँसवाड़ी की ओर चली गई।
अब बहिरू बाबा को नींद नहीं आई  वे फौरन बैटरी (टार्च) जलाकर पानलपेटे उस कागज को देखने लगे। उनको यह देखकर  बहुत विस्मय हुआ कि पान जिस कागज में लपेटा था वह कागज किसी अखबार का भाग  था और उसमें हनुमान-यंत्र बना हुआ था। अब बहिरू बाबा समझ चुके थे कि पान की  वजह से नहीं अपितु हनुमानजी की वजह से उन्हें इस दुष्ट चुड़ैल से पीछा मिल  गया था।



दूसरे दिन नहा-धोकर बहिरू बाबा मंदिर गए और वहाँ से एक हनुमान  का लाकेट खरीदकर गले में धारण किए और इतना ही नहीं अब रात को सोते समय वे  हमेशा हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करते और हनुमान चालीसा को सिर के पास रखकर ही  सोते।
अब बहिरू बाबा फिर से भले-चंगे हो गए थे और अब आम के बगीचे में  सोना भी शुरु कर दिए थे। हाँ पर वे जब भी अकेले सुन-सान में उस बँसवाड़ी की  तरफ जाते थे उस चुड़ैल को रोता हुआ ही पाते थे। वह चुड़ैल बहिरू बाबा से  अपने प्यार की भीख माँगते हुए गिड़गिड़ाती रहती।

----------


## Aghori

पिछली कहानी में आपने पढ़ा ‘एक दिवानी चुड़ैल के बारे में’ और आपने यह भी पढ़ा कि किस प्रकार छूटा था उस दिवानी चुड़ैल से पीछा।
अब जो कहानी मैं आप लोगों को सुनाने जा रहा हूँ वह है एक ऐसे आदमी की जिसको पता नहीं क्या सूझा कि वह शादी करने के लिए एक चुड़ैल के पीछे ही पड़ गया। वह उस चुड़ैल को पाने के लिए बहुत सारे हथकंडे अपनाए....पर क्या वह सफल हुआ? क्या वह चुड़ैल उससे शादी करने के लिए राजी हुई? आइए इस रहस्य पर से परदा उठाते हैं......।


बात कोई 13-14 साल पुरानी है और मेरे मित्र की माने तो एकदम सही। अरे इतना ही नहीं, मेरे मित्र के अलावा और भी कई लोग इस घटना को बनावटी नहीं सच्ची मानते हैं। कुछ लोगों का तो यह भी कहना है कि मेरे मित्र और चुड़ैल के बीच जो रोमांचक बातें हो रही थी उसके वे लोग भी गवाह हैं क्योंकि उन लोगों ने वे सारी बातें सुनी।
तो आइए अब आपका वक्त जाया न करते हुए मैं अपने मित्र रमेश के मुखारबिंदु से सुनी इस घटना को आप लोगों को सुनाता हूँ।


उस समय रमेश की उम्र कोई 22-23 साल थी और आप लोगों को तो पता ही है कि गाँवों में इस उम्र में लोग बच्चों के बाप बन जाते हैं मतलब परिणय-बंधन में तो बँध ही जाते हैं।
हाँ तो रमेश की भी शादी हुए लगभग 4-5 साल हो गए थे और ढेड़-दो साल पहले ही उसका गौना हुआ था। उस समय रमेश घर पर ही रहता था और अपनी एम.ए. की पढ़ाई पूरी कर रहा था। 


यह घटना जब घटी उस समय रमेश एक 20-25 दिन की सुंदर बच्ची का पिता बन चुका था। हाँ एक बात मैं आप लोगों को बता दूँ कि रमेश की बीबी बहुत ही निडर स्वभाव की महिला थी। यह गुण बताना इसलिए आवश्यक था कि इस कहानी की शुरुवात में इसकी निडरता अहम भूमिका निभाती है।


एक दिन की बात है कि रमेश की बीबी ने अपनी निडरता का परिचय दिया और अपनी नन्हीं बच्ची (उम्र लगभग एक माह से कम ही) और रमेश को बिस्तर पर सोता हुआ छोड़ चार बजे सुबह उठ गई। (गाँवों में आज-कल तो लोग पाखाना-घर बनवाने लगे हैं पर 10-12 साल पहले तक अधिकतर घरों की महिलाओं को नित्य-क्रिया (दिशा-मैदान) हेतु घर से बाहर ही जाना पड़ता था और घर की सब महिलाएँ नहीं तो कम से कम दो एक साथ घर से बाहर निकलती थीं। ये महिलाएँ सभी लोगों के जगने से पूर्व ही (बह्म मुहूर्त में) जगकर खेतों की ओर चली जाती थीं।)

----------


## Aghori

ऐसा नहीं था कि रमेश की बीबी पहली बार चार बजे जगी थी, अरे भाई वह प्रतिदिन  चार बजे ही जगती थी पर निडरता का परिचय इसलिए कह रहा हूँ कि और दिनों की  तरह उसने घर के किसी महिला सदस्य को जगाया नहीं और अकेले ही दिशा मैदान  हेतु घर से बाहर निकल पड़ी। (दरअसल गाँव में लड़कोरी महिला (जच्चा) जिसका  बच्चा अभी 6 महीना तक का न हुआ हो उसको अलवाँती बोलते हैं और ऐसा कहा जाता  है कि ऐसी महिला पर भूत-प्रेत की छाया जल्दी पड़ जाती है या भूत-प्रेत ऐसी  महिला को जल्दी चपेट में ले लेते हैं। इसलिए ये अलवाँती महिलाएँ जिस घर में  रहती हैं वहाँ आग जलाकर रखते हैं या कुछ लोग इनके तकिया के नीचे चाकू आदि  रखते हैं।)

खैर रमेश की बीबी ने अपनी निडरता दिखाई और वह निडरता उसपर भारी पड़ी। वह  अकेले घर से काफी दूर खेतों की ओर निकल पड़ी। हुआ यह कि उसी समय पंडीजी के  श्रीफल (बेल) पर रहनेवाली चुड़ैल उधर घूम रही थी और न चाहते हुए भी उसने  रमेश की बीबी पर अपना डेरा डाल दिया। हाँ फर्क सिर्फ इतना था कि वह पहले  दूर-दूर से ही रमेश की बीबी का पीछा करती रही पर अंततः उसने अपने आप को रोक  नहीं पाई और ज्यों ही रमेश की बीबी घर पहुँची उस पर सवार हो गई। 

रमेश भी लगभग 5 बजे जगा और भैंस आदि को चारा देने के लिए घर से बाहर चला  गया। जब वह घर में वापस आया तो अपनी बीबी की हरकतों में बदलाव देखा। उसने  देखा कि उसकी बच्ची रो रही है पर उसकी बीबी आराम से पलंग पर बैठकर पैर  पसारे हुए कुछ गुनगुना रही है।
रमेश एकबार अपनी रोती हुई बच्ची को देखा और दूसरी बार दाँत निपोड़ते और  पलंग पर बेखौफ बैठी हुई अपनी बीबी को। उसको गुस्सा आया और उसने बच्ची को  अपनी गोद में उठा लिया और अपनी बीबी पर गरजा, “बच्ची रो रही है और तुम्हारे  कान पर जूँ तक नहीं रेंग रही है।” अरे यह क्या रमेश की बीबी ने तो रमेश के  इस गुस्से को नजरअंदाज कर दिया और अपने में ही मस्त बनी रही।

रमेश का गुस्सा और बढ़े इससे पहले ही रमेश की भाभी वहाँ आ गईं और रमेश की  गोदी में से बच्ची को लेते हुए उसे बाहर जाने के लिए कहा। अरे यह क्या रमेश  का गुस्सा तो अब और भी बढ़ गया, उसे समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि आज क्या हो  रहा है, जो औरत (उसकी बीबी) अपने से बड़ों के उस घर में आते ही पलंग पर से  खड़ी हो जाती थी वही बीबी आज उसके भाभी के आने के बाद भी पलंग पर आराम से  बैठे मुस्कुरा रही है। 

खैर रमेश तो कुछ नहीं समझा पर उसकी भाभी को सबकुछ समझ में आ गया और वे  हँसने लगी। रमेश को अपनी भाभी का हँसना मूर्खतापूर्ण लगा और वह अपने भाभी  से बोल पड़ा, “अरे आपको क्या हुआ? ये उलटी-पुलटी हरकतें कर रही है और आप  हैं कि हँसे जा रही हैं।” रमेश के इतना कहते ही उसकी भाभी ने उसे  मुस्कुराते हुए जबरदस्ती बाहर जाने के लिए कहा और यह भी कहा कि बाहर से  दादाजी को बुला लीजिए।
भाभी के इतना कहते ही कि दादाजी को बुला लाइए, रमेश सब समझ गया और वह बाहर न  जाकर अपनी बीबी के पास ही पलंग पर बैठ गया। इतने ही देर में रमेश के घर की  सभी महिलाएँ वहाँ एकत्र हो गई थीं और अगल-बगल के घरों के भी कुछ नर-नारी।  अरे भाई गाँव में इन सब बातों को फैलते देर नहीं लगती और तो और अगर बात  भूत-प्रेत की हो तो और भी लोग मजे ले लेकर हवाईजहाज की रफ्तार से खबर  फैलाते हैं। 

हाँ तो अब मैं आप को बता दूँ कि रमेश के कमरे में लगभग 10-12 मर्द-औरतों का  जमावड़ा हो चुका था और रमेश ने भी सबको मना कर दिया कि यह खबर खेतों की ओर  गए दादाजी के कान तक नहीं पहुँचनी चाहिए। दरअसल वह अपने आप को लोगों की  नजरों में बहुत बुद्धिमान और निडर साबित करना चाहता था। वह तनकर अपनी बीबी  के सामने बैठ गया और अपनी बीबी से कुछ जानने के लिए प्रश्नों की बौछार शुरु  कर दी।
रमेश, “कौन हो तुम?”
रमेश की बीबी कुछ न बोली केवल मुस्कुराकर रह गई।
रमेश ओझाओं की तरह फिर गुर्राया, “मुझे ऐसा-वैसा न समझ। मैं तुमको भस्म कर दूँगा।”
रमेश की बीबी फिर से मुस्कुराई पर इस बार थोड़ा तनकर बोली, “तुम चाहते क्या हो?”
बहुत सारे लोगों को वहाँ पाकर रमेश थोड़ा अकड़ेबाजों जैसा बोला, “ ‘तुम’ मत  बोल। मेरे साथ रिस्पेक्ट से बातें कर। तुम्हें पता नहीं कि मैं ब्राह्मण  कुमार हूँ और उसपर भी बजरंगबली का भक्त।”

----------


## Aghori

रमेश के इतना कहते ही उसकी बीबी (चुड़ैल से पीड़ित) थोड़ा सकपकाकर बोली, “मैं पंडीजी के श्रीफल पर की चुड़ैल हूँ।”
अपने बीबी के मुख से इतना सुनते ही तो रमेश को और भी जोश आ गया। उसे लगने   लगा कि अब मैं वास्तव में इसपर काबू पा लूँगा। वहाँ खड़े लोग कौतुहलपूर्वक   रमेश और उसकी बीबी की बातों को सुन रहे थे और मन ही मन प्रसन्न हो रहे थे,   अरे भाई मनोरंजन जो हो रहा था उनका।
रमेश फिर बोला,”अच्छा। पर तूने इसको पकड़ा क्यों? तुमके पता नहीं कि यह एक ब्राह्मण की बहू है और नियमित पूजा-पाठ भी करती है।”
रमेश की चुड़ैल पीड़ित बीबी बोली, “मैंने इसको जानबूझकर नहीं पकड़ा। इसको   पकड़ना तो मेरी मजबूरी हो गई थी। यह इस हालत में अकेले बाहर गई क्यों? खैर   अब मैं जा रही हूँ। मैं खुद ही अब अधिक देर यहाँ नहीं रह सकती।”
रमेश अपने बीबी की इन बातों को सुनकर बोला, “क्यों क्या हुआ? डर गई न मुझसे।”

रमेश के इतना कहते ही फिर उसकी बीबी मुस्कुराई और बोली, “तुमसे क्या डर।   मैं तो उससे डर रही हूँ जो इस घर पर लटक रहा है और मुझे जला रहा है। अब   उसका ताप मुझे सहन नहीं हो रहा है।” (दरअसल बात यह थी कि रमेश के घर के ठीक   पीछे एक पीपल का पेड़ था और गाँववाले उस पेड़ को बाँसदेव बाबा कहते थे।   लोगों का विश्वास था कि इस पेड़ पर कोई अच्छी आत्मा रहती है और वह सबकी   सहायता करती है। कभी-कभी तो लोग उस पीपल के नीचे जेवनार आदि भी चढ़ाते थे।   और हाँ इस पीपल की एक डाली रमेश के घर के उसी कमरे पर लटकती रहती थी  जिसमें  रमेश की बीबी रहती थी।)
चुड़ैल (अपनी बीबी) की बात सुनकर रमेश हँसा और बोला, “जा मत यहीं रह जा। जैसे हमारी एक बीबी है वैसे ही तुम एक और।”
रमेश के इतना कहते ही वह चुड़ैल हँसी और बोली, “यह संभव नहीं है पर तुम मुझसे शादी क्यों करना चाहते हो?”
रमेश बोला, “अरे भाई गरीब ब्राह्मण हूँ। कुछ कमाता-धमाता तो हूँ नहीं। तूँ रहेगी जो थोड़ा धन-दौलत लाती रहेगी।”
रमेश के इतना कहते ही वह चुड़ैल बोली, “तुम बहुत चालू है। और हाँ यह भी सही   है कि हमारे पास बहुत सारा धन है पर उसपर हमारे लोगों का पहरा रहता है  अगर  कोई इंसान वह धन लेना चाहे तो हमलोग उसका अहित कर देती हैं। हाँ और एक   बात, और वह धन तुम जैसे जीवित प्राणियों के लिए नहीं है।”

रमेश अब थोड़ा शांत और शालीन स्वभाव में बोला, “अच्छा ठीक है, तुम जरा कृपा   करके एक बात बताओ, ये भूत-प्रेत क्या होते हैं, क्या तुमने कभी भगवान को   देखा है, आखिर तुम कौन हो, क्या पहले तुम भी इंसान ही थी?”
चुड़ैल भी थोड़ा शांत थी और शांत थे वहाँ उपस्थित सभी लोग। क्योंकि सबलोग इन प्रश्नों का उत्तर जानना चाहते थे। 
चुड़ैल ने एक गहरी साँस भरा और कहना आरंभ किया, “भगवान क्या है, मुझे नहीं   मालूम पर कुछ हमारे जैसी आत्माएँ भी होती हैं जिनसे हमलोग बहुत डरते हैं  और  उनसे दूर रहना ही पसंद करते हैं। हमलोग उनसे क्यों डरती हैं यह भी मुझे   पता नहीं। वैसे हमलोग पूजा-पाठ करनेवाले लोगों के पास भी भटकना पसंद नहीं   करते और मंत्रों आदि से भी डरते हैं।”
रमेश फिर पूछा, “खैर ये बताओ कि तुम इसके पहले क्या थी? तुम्हारा घर कहाँ था, तुम चुड़ैल कैसे बन गई।”
चुड़ैल ने रमेश की बातों को अनसुना करते हुए कहा, “नहीं, नहीं..अब मैं जा रही हूँ। अब और मैं यहाँ नहीं रूक सकती। वे आ रहे हैं।”

चुड़ैल के इतना कहते ही कोई तो कमरे में प्रवेश किया और रमेश को डाँटा,   “रमेश। यह सब क्या हो रहा है? क्या मजाक बनाकर रखे हो?” रमेश कुछ बोले इससे   पहले ही क्या देखता है कि उसकी बीबी ने साड़ी का पल्लू झट से अपने सर पर   रख लिया और हड़बड़ाकर पलंग पर से उतरकर नीचे बैठ गई और धीरे-धीरे मेरी   बेटी-मेरी बेटी कहते हुए रमेश की भाभी की गोद में से बच्ची को लेकर दूध   पिलाने लगी।

रमेश ने एक दृष्टि अपने दादाजी की ओर डाला और मन ही मन बुदबुदाया, “आप को   अभी आना था। सब खेल बिगाड़ दिए।आधे घंटे बाद आते तो क्या बिगड़ जाता।।।।।।”

----------


## Aghori

कहते  हैं कि 'देनेवाला जब भी देता, देता छप्पर फाड़ के' पर ये जो देनेवाला है  वह ईश्वर की ओर इशारा कर रहा है पर आपको पता है क्या कि अगर कोई भूत भी अति  प्रसन्न हो जाए तो वह भी मालदार बना देता है। जी हाँ, हम आज बात कर रहे  हैं एक ऐसे भूत की जिसने एक घूम-घूमकर मूँगफली और गुड़धनिया (गुड़ और मुरमुरे (चावल के भुजे)से बना बहुत छोटा-छोटा लड्डू के आकार की खाने की वस्तु)  बेचने वाले पर इतना प्रसन्न हुआ कि उसे मालदार बना दिया। आखिर क्यों और  कैसे?? आइए इस कहानी को आगे बढ़ाते हैं ताकि इन रहस्यों पर से परदा उठ सके।


हाँ,  एक बात और इस कहानी को आगे बढ़ाने के पहले मैं आप लोगों को बता दूँ कि इस  कहानी में कितनी सत्यता है यह मैं नहीं कह सकता क्योंकि यह कहानी भी मैं  अपने गाँव-जवार में सुनी है और गँवई जनता की माने तो इस घटना को घटे लगभग  70-80 साल हो गए होंगे।


पहले  गाँवों में कुछ बनिया फेरी करने आते थे (आज भी आते हैं पर कम मात्रा में)।  कोई छोटी-मोटी खाने की चीजें बेचता था तो कोई शृंगार के सामान या  धनिया-मसाला आदि। ये लोग एक दउरी (एक पात्र) में इन सामानों को रखकर  गाँव-गाँव घूमकर बेंचते थे। आज तो जमाना बदल गया है और गाँवों में भी कई  सारी दुकानें खुल गई हैं और अगर कोई बाहर से बेंचने भी आता है तो ठेले पर  सामान लेकर या साइकिल आदि पर बर्फ, आइसक्रीम आदि लेकर।


हाँ  तो यह कहानी एक ऐसे ही बनिये से संबंध रखती है जो गाँव-गाँव घूमकर  मूँगफली, गुड़धनिया, मसलपट्टी आदि बेंचता था। इस बनिए का नाम रामधन था।  रामधन सूनी पगडंडियों, बड़े-बड़े बगीचों आदि से होकर एक गाँव से दूसरे गाँव  जाता था। रामधन रोज सुबह-सुबह मूँगफली, गुड़धनिया आदि अपने दउरी (पात्र)  में रखता और किसी दूसरे गाँव में निकल जाता। एक गाँव से दूसरे गाँव होते  हुए मूँगफली, गुड़धनिया बेंचते हुए वह तिजहरिया या कभी-कभी शाम को अपने  गाँव वापस आता। जब वह अपनी दउरी उठाए चलता और बीच-बीच में बोला करता, "ले गुड़धनिया, ले मूंगफली। ले मसलपट्टी, दाँत में सट्टी, लइका (बच्चा) खाई सयान हो जाई, बूढ़ खाई (खाएगा) जवान हो जाई।"  उसकी इतनी बात सुनते ही बच्चे अपन-अपने घर की ओर भागते हुए यह चिल्लाते थे  कि मसलपट्टीवाला आया, मूंगफलीवाला आया। और इसके साथ ही वे अपने घर में  घुसकर छोटी-छोटी डलिया में या फाड़ आदि में धान, गेँहूँ आदि लेकर आते थे और  मूंगफली, गुड़धनिया आदि खरीदकर खाते थे।


एकदिन   की बात है। गरमी का मौसम था और दोपहर का समय। लू इतनी तेज चल रही थी कि  लोग अपने घरों में ही दुबके थे। इसी समय रामधन अपने सिर पर दउरी उठाए हमारे  गाँव से पास के गाँव में खेतों (मेंड़) से होकर चला। कहीं-कहीं तो इन  मेंड़ों के दोनों तरफ दो-दो बिगहा (बिघा) केवल गन्ने के ही खेत रहते थे और  अकेले इन मेड़ों से गुजरने में बहुत डर लगता था। कमजोर दिल आदमी तो अकेले  या खर-खर दुपहरिया या शाम को इन मेंड़ों से गुजरना क्या उधर जाने की सोचकर  ही धोती गीली कर देता था।


हमारे गाँव से वह पास के जिस गाँव में जा रहा था  उसकी दूरी लगभग 1 कोस (3 किमी) है और बीच में एक बड़ी बारी (बगीचा- इसे हमलोग आज भी बड़की बारी के नाम से पुकारते हैं)  भी पड़ती थी। यह बारी इतनी घनी थी कि दोपहर में भी इसमें अंधेरा जैसा  माहौल रहता था। इस बगीचे में आम के पेड़ों की अधिकता थी पर इस बारी के बीच  में एक बड़ा बरगद का पेड़ भी था।

----------


## Aghori

रामधन  इस बगीचे में पहुँचकर अपनी दउरी को उतारकर एक पेड़ के नीचे रख दिया और  सोचा कि थोड़ा सुस्ताने (आराम करने) के बाद आगे बढ़ता हूँ। वह वहीं एक पेड़  की थोड़ी ऊपर उठी जड़ को अपना तकिया बनाया और अपने गमछे को बिछा कर आराम  करने लगा। उसको पता ही नहीं चला कि कब उसकी आँख लग गई (नींद आ गई)। अचानक  उसे लगा कि बगीचे में कहीं बहुत तेज आँधी उठी है और डालियों आदि के टकराने  से बहुत शोर हो रहा है। वह उठकर बैठ गया और डालियों की टकराहट वाली दिशा  में देखा। अरे हाँ वह जहाँ सोया था वहाँ से कुछ ही दूरी पर दो पेड़ की  डालियाँ बहुत तेजी से नीचे-ऊपर हो रही थीं और कभी-कभी इन डालियों के आपस  में टकराहत से बहुत डरावनी आवाज भी होती थी। अगर कमजोर दिल आदमी अकेले में  यह देख ले तो उसका दिल मुँह में आ जाए पर रामधान को तो यह आदत थी। वह मन ही  मन सोंचा कि शायद भूत आपस में झगड़ा कर रहे हैं या कोई खेल खेल रहें हैं।  वह डरनेवालों में से नहीं था वह वहीं लेटे-लेटे इन भूतों की लड़ाई का आनंद  लेने लगा पर उसे कोई भूत दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था बस हवा ही उन पेड़ों के पास  बहुत ही डरावनी और तीव्र बह रही थी।


रामधन  के लिए भूतों की लड़ाई या खेल आम बात थी। उसे बराबर सुनसान रास्तों,  झाड़ियों, घने-घने बगीचों आदि से होकर अकेले जाना पड़ता था अगर वह डरने लगे  तो उसका धंधा ही चौपट हो जाए। उसका पाला बहुत बार भूत-प्रेत, चुड़ैलों आदि  से पड़ा था पर किसी ने उसका कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ा था। वह अपने आप को बहुत  बहादुर समझता था और इन भूत-प्रेतों को आम इंसान से ज्यादे तवज्जों नहीं  देता था।


रामधन  ने लेटे-लेटे ही अचानक देखा कि एक बड़ा ही भयंकर और विशालकाय प्रेत इस  पेड़ से उस पेड़ पर क्रोधित होकर कूद रहा है और इसी कारण से उन दोनों पेड़  की डालियाँ बहुत वेग से चरर-मरर की आवाज करते हुए नीचे-ऊपर हो रही हैं।  रामधन को और कुतुहल हुआ और अब वह और सतर्क होकर उस भूत को देखने लगा। अरे  रामधन को लगा कि अभी तो यह प्रेत अकेले था अब यह दूसरा कहाँ से आ गया।  अच्छा तो यह बात है. अब रामधन को सब समझ में आ गया। दरअसल बात यह थी कि  यहाँ भूतों का खेल नहीं भयंकर झगड़ा चल रहा था। वह बड़ा भूत उस दूसरे भूत  को पकड़ने की कोशिश कर रहा था पर कामयाब नहीं हो रहा था और इसी गुस्से में  डालियों को भी तोड़-मरोड़ रहा था। अरे अब तो रामधन को और मजा आने लगा था  क्योंकि भूतों की संख्या बढ़ती जा रही थी। अभी तक जो ये भूत अदृश्य थे अब  एक-एक करके दृश्य होते जा रहे थे। और रामधन के लिए सबसे बड़ी बात यह थी कि  आजतक उसका पाला जितने भूत-प्रेत, चुड़ैलों आदि से पड़ा था उनमें काफी  समानता थी पर आज जो भूत-प्रेत एक-एक कर प्रकट हो रहे थे उनमें काफी असमानता  थी। वे एक से बढ़कर एक विकराल थे। किसी-किसी की सूरत तो बहुत ही डरावनी  थी। रामधन को एक ऐसी भूतनी भी दिखी जिसके दो सिर और तीन पैर थे। उसके नाक  नहीं थे और उसकी आँख भी एक ही थी और वह भी मुँह के नीचे।


रामधन  अब उठकर बैठ चुका था और अब भूतों के लड़ने की प्रक्रिया भी बहुत तेज हो  चुकी थी। भूत एक दूसरे के जान के प्यासे हो गए थे। इन भूतों की लड़ाई में  कई डालियाँ भी टूट चुकी थीं और उस बगीचे में बवंडर उठ गया था। अंत में  रामधन ने देखा कि एक विकराल बड़े भूत ने एक कमजोर भूत को पकड़ लिया है और  बेतहासा उसे मारे जा रहा है। अब धीरे-धीरे करके भूत अदृश्य भी होते जा रहे  थे। अब वहाँ वही केवल तीन टांगवाली भूतनी ही बची थी और वह भयंकर विकराल  भूत।

----------


## Aghori

अब  रामधन भी उठा क्योंकि इन भूतों की लड़ाई में लगभग उसके 1 घंटे निकल चुके  थे। रामधन ने ज्यों ही अपनी दउरी उठाना चाहा वह उठ ही नहीं रही थी। रामधन  को लगा कि अचानक यह दउरी इतनी भारी क्यों हो गई? उसने दुबारा कोशिश की और  फिर तिबारा पर दउरी उठी नहीं, वह पसीने से पूरा नहा गया और किसी अनिष्ठ की  आशंका से काँप गया। उसने मन ही मन हनुमान जी नाम लिया पर आज उसे क्या हो  गया। वह समझ नहीं पा रहा था। आजतक तो वह कभी डरा नहीं था पर आज उसे डर  सताने लगा। उसके पूरे शरीर में एक कंपकंपी-सी उठ रही थी और उसके सारे रोएँ  तीर-जैसे एकदम खड़े हो गए थे।


अचानक  उसे उस बगीचे में किसी के चलने की आवाज सुनाई दी। ऐसा लग रहा था कि कोई  मदमस्त हाथी की चाल से उसके तरफ बढ़ रहा है। रामधन को कुछ दिख तो नहीं रहा  था पर ऐसा लग रहा था कि कोई उसकी ओर बढ़ रहा है। उसके पैरों के नीचे आकर  सूखी पत्तियाँ चरर-मरर कर रही थीं। अब रामधन ने थोड़ा हिम्मत से काम लिया  और भागना उचित नहीं समझा। उसने मन ही मन सोचा कि आज जो कुछ भी हो जाए पर वह  यहाँ से भागेगा नहीं। अचानक उस दैत्याकार अदृश्य प्राणी के चलने की आवाज  थम गई। अब रामधन थोड़ा और हिम्मत करके चिल्लाया, "कौन है? कौन है? जो कोई  भी है...सामने क्यों नहीं आता है?"


अब  सब कुछ स्पष्ट था क्योंकि एक विकराल भूत (शायद यह वही था जो दूसरे भूत को  मार रहा था) रामधन के पास दृश्य हुआ पर एकदम शांत भाव से। अब वह गुस्से में  नहीं लग रहा था। रामधन ने थूक घोंटकर कहा, "कौन हो तुम और क्या चाहते हो?  क्यों......मुझे.....परेश  ाना कर रहे हो.....मैं डरता नहींsssssssss।" वह  विकराल भूत बोला, "डरो मत! मैं तुम्हें डराने भी नहीं आया हूँ। मैं यहां का  राजा हूँ राजा और मेरे रहते किसी के डरने की आवश्यकता नहीं। अगर कोई डराने  की कोशिश करेगा तो वही हस्र करूँगा जो उस कलमुनिया भूत का किया।" अब रामधन  का डर थोड़ा कम हुआ और उसने उस भूत से पूछ बैठा, "क्या किया था उस  कलमुनिया भूत ने?" वह विकराल भूत हँसा और कहा, "वह कलमुनिया काफी दिनों से  इस ललमुनिया (तीनटंगरी) को सता रहा था। मैंने उसे कई बार चेतावनी दी पर  समझा ही नहीं और हद तो आज तब हो गई जब उसने कुछ भूत-प्रेतों को एकत्र करके  मुझपर हमला कर दिया। सबको मारा मैंने और दौड़ा-दौड़कर मारा।" 


रामधन  ने अपनी जान बचाने के लिए उस भूत की चमचागीरी में उसकी बहुत प्रशंसा की और  बोला, "तो क्या अब मैं जाऊँ?" "हाँ जाओ, पर जाते-जाते कुछ तो खिला दो,  बहुत भूख लगी है और थक भी गया हूँ।", उस विकराल भूत ने कहा। रामधन ने उस  भूत से अपना पीछा छुड़ाने के लिए थोड़ा गुड़धनिया निकालकर उसे दे दिया।  गुड़धनिया खाते ही वह भूत रामधन से विनीत भाव में बोला कि थोड़ा और दो ना,  बहुत ही अच्छा है। मैं भी बचपन में बहुत गुड़धनिया खाता था। रामधन ने कहा  कि नहीं-नहीं, अब नहीं मिलेगा, सब तूँ ही खा जाओगे तो मैं बेचूंगा क्या?   भूत ने कहा कि बोलो कितना हुआ, मैं ही खरीद लेता हूँ। रामधन को अब थोड़ी  लालच आ गई क्योंकि उसने सुन रखा था कि इन भूत-प्रेतों के पास अपार संपत्ति  होती है अगर किसी पर प्रसन्न हो गए तो मालामाल कर देते हैं। 


अब  रामधन ने दउरी में से थोड़ा और गुड़धनिया निकालकर उस भूत की ओर बढ़ाते हुए  बोला कि अब पैसा दो तो यह दउरी का पूरा सामान तूझे दे दूँगा। भूत ने उसके  हाथ से गुड़धनिया ले लिया और खाते-खाते बोला कि मेरे पीछे-पीछे आओ। अब तो  रामधन एकदम निडर होकर अपनी दउरी को उठाया और उस भूत के पीछे-पीछे चल दिया।  वह भूत रामधन को लेकर उस बगीचे में एकदम उत्तर की ओर पहुँचा। यह उस बगीचे  का एकदम उत्तरी छोर था। इस उत्तरी छोर पर एक जगह एक थोड़ा उठा हुआ टिला था  और वहीं पास में मूँज आदि और एक छोटा नीम का पेड़ था। उस नीम के थोड़ा आगे  एक छोटा-सा पलास का पेड़ा था।

----------


## Aghori

उस  विकराल भूत ने रामधन से कहा कि इस पलास के पेड़  के नीचे खोदो। रामधन ने  कहा कि मेरे पास कुछ खोदने के लिए तो है ही नहीं।  तुम्हीं खोदो। रामधन की  बात सुनकर वह भूत आगे बढ़ा और देखते ही देखते वह  और विकराल हो गया। उसके नख  खुर्पो की तरह बड़े हो गए थे और इन्हीं नखों से  वह उस पलास के पेड़ के  नीचे लगा खोदने। खोदने का काम ज्यों ही खतम हुआ  त्योंही रामधन ने उस गड्ढे  में झाँककर देखा। उसे उस गड्ढे में एक बटुला  दिखाई दिया। अब तो वह बिना कुछ  सोचे-समझे उस गड्ढे में प्रवेश करके उस  बटुले को बाहर निकाला। बटुला बहुत  भारी था। उसने बटुले के मुख पर से  ज्योंकि ढक्कन हटाया उसकी आँखें खुली की  खुली रह गईं क्योंकि बटुले में  पुराने चाँदी के सिक्के थे। वह बहुत प्रसन्न  हुआ और अपने दउरी में का सारा  सामान वहीं गिरा दिया और भूत को बोला कि सब  खा जाओ। भूत खाने पर टूट पड़ा  और इधर रामधन ने उस बटुले का सारा माल अपने  दउरी में रखा और उसे ढँककर  तेजी से अपने गाँव की ओर चल पड़ा।


गाँव  में पहुँचने के एक ही हप्ते बाद ऐसा लगा कि  रामधन की लाटरी लग गई हो। उसने  अपने मढ़ई के स्थान पर लिंटर बनवाना शुरू  किया और धीरे-धीरे करके मूँगफली  और गुड़धनिया बेंचने का धंधा बंद कर दिया।  




सही कहा गया है कि देनेवाले भूतजी, जब भी देते, देते छप्पर भाड़कर।
इस  कहानी में कितनी सच्चाई है यह मुझे नहीं पता पर  आज भी गाँवों में सुनने को  आता है कि फलाँ व्यक्ति को 4 बटुली पुराने  सिक्के मिले तो फलाँ तो 2  बटुली। कुछ लोग ऐसा मानते हैं कि पहले कुछ लोग  जब खानाबदोस जीवन जीते थे तो  वह कहीं-कहीं महीनों-सालों तक डेरा डालते थे  और अपने रूपए-पैसे को वहीं  छिपा देते थे और बाद में भूल जाते थे या कहीं  और चले जाते थे। ये वही पैसे  हैं तो कुछ का कहना है कि ये भूत-प्रेतों के  पैसे हैं और वे लोग वहीं रहकर  इनकी रक्षा करते हैं। खैर जो भी हो पर आप  बताइए कि यह कहानी कैसी लगी?

----------


## Aghori

जी  हाँ, यह बात मुझे भी पूरी तरह से बनावटी लग रही है पर बतानेवालों की सुने  तो यह एकदम सत्य घटना है। खैर जो भी हो पर यह घटना जिस व्यक्ति के साथ घटी  उससे तो मैं नहीं मिला हूँ और मिलता भी कैसे क्योंकि इस घटना को घटे 55-60  साल हो गए हैं। और इस घटना के घटने के 5-6 साल बाद वह व्यक्ति भी प्रभु को  प्यारा हो गया था।


इस  रोचक दैवीय घटना को सुनाने से पहले मैं आप लोगों को बता दूँ कि बतानेवालों  की माने तो एक मरा हुआ व्यक्ति लगभग 7-8 घंटों के बाद जीवित हो गया और वह  भी उस समय जब उसकी चिता में आग लगाई ही जानेवाली थी। खैर यहाँ तो मैं यह भी  कह सकता हूँ कि शायद वह आदमी मरा ही न हो पर लोगों की सुनें तो चिता पर से  घर आने के बाद उस व्यक्ति ने जो बातें बताईं उससे सब लोगों को बहुत ही  कौतुहल हुआ क्योंकि वह व्यक्ति डंके की चोट पर बताया कि वह सच में मर गया  था और उसे यमदूतों ने यम के कहने पर फिर से वापस लाकर छोड़ दिया।


आइए इस घटना को विस्तार से सुनते हैं-


हमारे  गाँव के बगल में एक गाँव है, यह घटना वहीं की है। वहाँ एक पंडितजी थे।  लगभग 70 साल के पर एकदम चुस्त-दुरुस्त। एक बार वह अपने घर के दरवाजे पर ही  चौकी पर बैठकर घमावन (धूप सेंकना) ले रहे थे। दरअसल बात यह थी की जाड़े का  मौसम था और कड़ाके की ठंड पड़ रही थी। दोपहर का समय हो गया था पर लोगों के  शरीर की ठिठुरन जाने का नाम नहीं ले रही थी। अचानक उस पंडितजी के शरीर में  एक अजीब जी हलचल हुई और पंडीतजी कुछ समझ पाते या अपने को संभाल पाते इससे  पहले ही वह चौकी पर से नीचे लुड़क गए। पास में ही उनकी नातिन खेल रही थी वह  दौड़ते हुए घर में गई और अपनी माँ को बुला लाई। फिर तो रोना-चिल्लना शुरू  हो गया और देखते ही देखते लगभग पूरा गाँव वहाँ इकट्ठा हो गया।


गाँव  के कुछ बुजुर्ग लोगों ने पंडितजी के शरीर की जाँच-पड़ताल की और उन्होंने  देखा कि पंडीतजी तो एकदम ठंडे हो गए हैं और उनकी इहलीली समाप्त हो चुकी है।  अब लोगों ने उनके अंतिम क्रिया की तैयारी शुरू कर दी। विमान के लिए बाँस  कटवाकर मँगाया गया, गाँव के लोगों ने अपने-अपने घर से जलावन (लकड़ी, गोहरा  आदि) निकाला और दो बैलगाड़ियों पर जलावन को लादा गया। ये सब करने में लगभग  शाम हो गई और अब पंडितजी की अर्थी को लेकर लोग नदी किनारे गए।


ठंडक  का मौसम होने के कारण सब लोग जल्दी-जल्दी चिता साजने लगे। बैलगाड़ियों पर  से लकड़ी आदि को उतार कर चिता सजाई गई। फिर इस चिता पर पंडितजी की लाश को  रखा गया। फिर कुछ लकड़ियाँ आदि रखकर घी, घूप आदि डाला गया और इसके बाद उस  पंडितजी के बड़े लड़के ने ज्यों ही परिक्रमा करके चिता में आग लगाने के लिए  झुके तभी चिता में थोड़ी हलचल हुई। काफी लोग तो डर के चिता से काफी दूर  भाग गए पर पंडितजी के बड़े लड़के डरे नहीं, हाँ यह अलग बात थी कि उनके भी  रोएँ खड़े हो गए थे। उन्होंने थोड़ी हिम्मत दिखाई और लाश के मुख, सिर पर से  लकड़ी आदि को हटाई। अरे यह क्या लाश का चेहरा तो एकदम लाल और पसीने से तर  था और अब साथ ही लाश की पलकें भी उठ-गिर रहीं थी।

----------


## Aghori

अब  पंडितजी के बड़े लड़के वहीं से चिल्लाए कि आप लोग डरिए मत और चिता के पास  वापस आइए, पिताजी जिंदा हैं पर लोग उनकी कहाँ सुननेवाले थे कुछ लोग तो  घबराकर और दूर भाग गए क्योंकि उनको लगा कि पंडित का भूत आ गया है। कुछ  लोगों ने तो पंडितजी के बड़े लड़के से कहा कि आप भी दूर हो जाइए पता नहीं  कौन सी अनहोनी घट जाए पर पंडितजी के बड़े लड़के वहीं डटे रहे और एक-एककर  लाश के ऊपर की सारी लकड़ियों आदि को उतारा और इसके बाद अपने पिताजी को भी  अच्छी तरह से पकड़कर चिता से नीचे उतारकर वहीं नीचे सुला दिया और इसके बाद  दौड़कर जाकर नदी में से एक अँजली पानी लाकर उनके मुँह में डाल दिया।


अब  धीरे-धीरे लोगों का डर कुछ कम हो रहा था और एक-एक कर के डरे-सहमे हुए लोग  फिर से चिता के पास इकट्ठा होने लगे। अब पंडितजी भी थोड़े सामान्य हो चुके  थे उन्होंने धीमी आवाज में अपने बड़े बेटे से कि हमें घर ले चलो। अब फिर से  उस पंडितजी को बैलगाड़ी में सुलाकर घर लाया गया। फिर एक छोलाछाप डाक्टर को  ही बुलाकर बोतल चढ़वाया गया। 2-3 दिन के बाद फिर से पंडितजी एकदम भले-चंगे  यानि पहले जैसे हो गए।


यह  बात अब तो पूरे जवार में फैल चुकी थी कि फलाँ गाँव के फलाँ बाबा मरकर  जिंदा हो गए। वे चिता पर उठकर घर आए। रिस्तेदारों आदि के साथ ही बहुत सारे  लोग भी दूर-दूर से उस बाबा के पास आते थे और कौतुहल से उन्हें देखते थे।


इस  घटना के घटने के लगभग 8-10 दिन बाद कुछ लोग पंडितजी के दरवाजे पर बैठकर  इसी घटना की जिक्र कर रहे थे। कोई कह रहा था कि बाबा मरे नहीं थे अपितु  उनका प्राण छिप गया था और 7-8 घंटे बाद फिर वापस आ गया पर कुछ लोग मानने को  तैयार ही नहीं थे उनका कहना था कि उनलोगों ने खुद ही बाबा की जांच-पड़ताल  की थी और बाबा एकदम ठंडे और पीले हो गए थे। अभी उन लोगों की यह बात चल ही  रही थी कि बाबा घर में से बाहर निकले और बोल पड़े कि वास्तव में वे मर गए  थे। बाबा की यह बात कुछ लोगों को मजाक लगी पर बाबा ने जोर देकर यह बात कही।  फिर बाबा ने उस घटना का जिक्र कुछ इस प्रकार से किया-


उस  दिन चौकी पर बैठे-बैठे अचानक पता नहीं क्यों मेरे साथ क्या हुआ कि मैं  चौकी पर से नीचे गिर गया और चौकी पर से नीचे गिरने के बाद मेरे साथ क्या  हुआ यह मुझे पता नहीं चला। हाँ पर कुछ समय बाद मुझे अचानक लगा कि मुझे कुछ  लोग उठाए ले जा रहे हैं। वे लोग वापस में कुछ बात भी कर रहे थे। पर मेरी  आँखे बंद थी अब मैंने धीरे-धीरे प्रयास करके अपनी आँखें खोली तो क्या देखता  हूँ कि मैं 2-3 लोगों के साथ उड़ा जा रहा हूँ। हाँ पर वे लोग कौन थे यह  मुझे पता नहीं। वे लोग देखने में थोड़े अजीब लग रहे थे और उनका पहनावा भी  थोड़ा अलग ही था। और हाँ मुझे अब डर नहीं लग रहा था और ना ही मैं यह समझ  रहा था कि मैं मर गया हूँ। मैं तो वस उन लोगों के साथ उड़ा जा रहा था। हाँ  यहाँ एक बात और स्पष्ट कर दूँ कि मुझे लेकर जो 2-3 लोग जा रहे थे उनके  चेहरे भी अब मुझे बहुत स्पष्ट नहीं हो रहे हैं।


आगे  बाबा ने बताया कि कुछ ही मिनटों में वे एक दरबार में हाजिर हुए। लगता था  कि किसी राजा का दरबार है। बहुत सारे लोग बैठे हुए थे। वहाँ एक लंबा  टीकाधारी भी बैठा हुआ था। उसके हाथ में कोई पोथी थी। अब क्या मुझे देखते ही  वह टीकाधारी राजगड्डी पर बैठे एक बहुत ही विशालकाय व्यक्ति से कुछ कहा।  इसके बाद उस विशालकाय व्यक्ति और उस टीकाधारी में में 2-3 मिनट तक कुछ  बातें हुई फिर कुछ और लोगों को बुलाया गया और उन्हें मेरे साथ लगा दिया  गया। अब क्या फिर से मुझे लेकर वे लोग दरबार से बाहर निकले। हाँ इस दौरान  मैंने एक जो विशेष बात देखी वह यह थी कि उस राजदरबार में जितने भी लोग दिखे  उन सबका एक आकार तो था पर वे हवा जैसे लग रहे थे मतलब हाड़-मांस के नहीं  अपितु हवा आदि से बने हों।


अब  मुझे लेकर ये लगभग 8-10 लोग जल्दी-जल्दी एक दिशा की ओर बढ़ने लगे, मुझे  कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा था और ना ही मैं बोल पा रहा था पर हाँ मैं इन लोगों  के साथ उड़ा जा रहा था। धीरे-धीरे ये लोग अलग-अलग दिशाओं में बँटने लगे और  अब मेरे साथ केवल एक ही आदमी था और वह मुझे लेकर पहले घर पर आया और बहुत  परेशान दिखने लगा तभी क्या हुआ कि उसके जैसा दिखनेवाला ही एक दूसरा आदमी  वहाँ प्रकट हुआ और मुझे लेकर चिता के पास आया। हाँ चिता के पास आने तक तो  मैं संज्ञान था पर उसके बाद क्या हुआ मुझे पता नहीं और बाद में मैं जाग  पड़ा और मुझे अजीब लगा कि मुझे यहाँ (चिता) क्यों लाया गया है।

----------


## Aghori

बाबा  ने आगे कहा कि उन्हें लगा कि उस राजदरबार में वह टीकाधारी उस विशालकाय  व्यक्ति से कह रहा है कि इसे क्यों लाया गया, किसी और को लाना था। खैर जो  भी यह घटना सही हो या गलत पर उस पंडितजी (बाबा) को जाननेवाला हर व्यक्ति  यही कहता था कि यह घटना बिलकुल सही है क्योंकि बाबा कभी-कभी झूठ नहीं बोलते  थे और अपने वसूलों के बहुत पक्के थे। इस घटना के 5-6 साल बाद तक बाबा  जिंदा रहे और अपनी इन यादों को लोगों को सुनाते रहे।


हाँ  यहाँ एक बात और बता दूँ कि फिर से जिन्दा होने के बाद बाबा के जीवन में  बहुत सारे बदलाव आ गये थे। इस घटना के बाद किसी ने भी बाबा को न गुस्सा  करते देखा न बीमार पड़ते। बाबा का जीवन एकदम बदला-बदला लग रहा था। वे अपने  से मिलने आनेवालों से बहुत प्रेम से मिलते थे।


इस घटना में कितनी सच्चाई है, मुझे नहीं पता पर जो मैंने सुन रखी थी वह आप सबको सुना दिया।

----------


## Aghori

पाठकगण,
सादर नमस्कार
आज  मैं भूत-प्रेत से अलग एक सच्ची घटना सुनाने जा रहा हूँ...आशा है यह भी आप  लोगों को पसंद आएगी....कृपया इस घटना पर अपनी बेबाक टिप्पणी अवश्य दें।  सादर धन्यवाद।




ज्योतिष  वेदांग है और यह कभी गलत हो ही नहीं सकता। हाँ अगर ज्योतिष के आधार पर कोई  गणना की जाए और गणना करनेवाला सही गणना ना करे तो इसमें ज्योतिष या ऐसी ही  अन्य विद्याओं का क्या दोष।
आइए, मैं आपलोगों को एक सच्ची घटना सुनाता हूँ जिससे यह सिद्ध हो जाएगा कि ज्योतिष कभी गलत नहीं होता।

हमारे  क्षेत्र में एक माने-जाने पंडित थे, नाम था उनका बसावन पंडित। बसावन  पंडीजी की गणनाएँ कभी गलत नहीं होती थीं। उनकी गणना का लोहा बड़े-बड़े  विद्वान भी मानते थे।एक बार सुबह-सुबह नहान-ध्यान के बाद बसावन पंडीजी  पंचांग देख रहे थे। अचानक उन्होंने अपने घरवालों को अपने पास बुलाया और कहा  कि गणना के आधार पर आज सूर्यास्त से पहले उनकी एक आँख फूट जाएगी। घरवाले  चिंता में पड़ गए और उस दिन उन्हें घर से बाहर न निकलने की प्रार्थना किए।

बसावन  पंडीजी पूजावाली कोठरी में बैठकर धर्मग्रंथों का अध्ययन करने लगे। कई लोग  उनसे मिलने के लिए आए पर यह कह कर कि आज वे किसी से नहीं मिलेंगे, उन लोगों  को वापस कर दिया गया।बसावन पंडीजी रात होने की राह देखते रहे।

अचानक  सूर्यास्त के समय पता नहीं उनको क्या सूझी कि वे लोटा में पानी लेकर  डोलडाल (दिशा मैदान) के लिए घर से बाहर निकल आए। अब वे निश्चिंत थे क्योंकि  सूर्यदेव भी डूबने को थे। वे घर के बाहर की पगडंडी पकड़कर खेतों की ओर  जाने लगे। उसी पगडंडी से होकर उनके ही गाँव का एक आदमी रहेठे (अरहर के  डंडे) का बोझा सर पर लेकर गाँव में आ रहा था। जब वह पंडीजी को देखा तो  रास्ते से थोड़ा किनारे खड़ा हो गया कि पंडीजी को कोई परेशानी न हो। पंडीजी  जब उस आदमी को पार कर रहे थे तभी अचानक वह आदमी यह देखने के लिए मुड़ा कि  पंडीजी चले गए क्या? और तभी अरहर के एक डंडे से उनकी आँख खुदकर फूट गई। वह  आदमी बहुत परेशान हो गया। पंडीजी ने उससे कहा कि परेशान होने की कोई बात  नहीं हैं। यह होने ही वाला था । तुम मुझे मेरे घर पहुँचा दो।

 देखा आपने ज्योतिष या ऐसी ही विद्याएँ सर्वदा सही हैं पर उनका सही ज्ञान होना आवश्यक है।

----------


## Aghori

आधुनिक  समय में भूत-प्रेत अंधविश्वास के प्रतीक के रूप में देखे जाते हैं पर कुछ  लोग ऐसे भी हैं जो भूत-प्रेतों के अस्तित्व को नकार नहीं सकते। कुछ लोग  (पढ़े-लिखे) जिन्हें भूत-प्रेत पर पूरा विश्वास होता है वे भी इन आत्माओं  के अस्तित्व को नकार जाते हैं क्योंकि उनको पता है कि अगर वे किसी से इन  बातों का जिक्र किए तो सामने वाला भी (चाहें भले इन बातों को मानता हो पर  वह) यही बोलेगा, "पढ़े-लिखे होने के बाद भी, आप ये कैसी बातें कर रहे हैं?"  और इस प्रश्न का उत्तर देने और लोगों के सामने अपने को गँवारू समझे जाने  से बचने के लिए लोग इन बातों का जिक्र करने से बचते हैं।


मैं  आज यहाँ दो वृत्तांत का वर्णन करूँगा जिसको सुनने-पढ़ने के बाद आपको क्या  लगता है अवश्य बताएं। खैर मैं भी तो भूत-प्रेत को नहीं मानता पर कभी-कभी  कुछ ऐसी घटनाएँ घट जाती हैं कि भूत-प्रेत के अस्तित्व को नकारना बनावटी  लगता है।


बात  कोई 15-16 साल पहले की है। मैं जिस जगह पर काम करता था वहीं पास में एक  फ्लैट किराए पर लिया था। इस फ्लैट में मैं अकेले रहता था हाँ पर कभी-कभी  कोई मित्र-संबंधी आदि भी आते रहते थे। इस फ्लैट में एक बड़ा-सा हाल था और  इसी हाल से संबंध एक बाथरूम और रसोईघर। एक छोटे से परिवार के लिए यह फ्लैट  बहुत ही अच्छा था और सबसे खास बात इस फ्लैट कि यह थी कि यह पूरी तरह से  खुला-खुला था। मैं आपको बता दूँ कि इस फ्लैट का हाल बहुत बड़ा था और इसके  पिछले छोर पर सीसे जड़ित दरवाजे लगे थे जिसे आप आसानी से खोल सकते थे। पर  मैं इस हाल के पिछले भाग को बहुत कम ही खोलता था क्योंकि कभी-कभी भूलबस अगर  यह खुला रह गया तो बंदर आदि आसानी से घर में आ जाते थे और बहुत सारा सामान  इधर-उधर कर देते है। आप सोच रहे होंगे कि बंदर आदि कहाँ से आते होंगे तो  मैं आप लोगों को बताना भूल गया कि यह  हमारी बिल्डिंग एकदम से एक सुनसान  किनारे पर थी और इसके अगल-बगल में बहुत सारे पेड़-पौधे, जंगली झाड़ियाँ आदि  थीं। अपने फ्लैट में से नीचे झाँकने पर साँप आदि जानवरों के दर्शन आम बात  थी।


एक  दिन साम के समय मेरे गाँव का ही एक लड़का जो उसी शहर में किसी दूसरी कंपनी  में काम करता था, मुझसे मिलने आया। मैंने उससे कहा कि आज तुम यहीं रूक जाओ  और सुबह यहीं से ड्यूटी चले जाना। पर वह बोला कि मेरी ड्यूटी सुबह 7 बजे  से होती है इसलिए मुझे 5 बजे जगना पड़ेगा और आप तो 7-8 बजे तक सोए रहते हैं  तो कहीं मैं भी सोया रह गया तो मेरी ड्यूटी नहीं हो पाएगी। इस पर मैंने  कहा कि कोई बात नहीं। एक काम करते हैं, चार बजे सुबह का एलार्म लगा देते  हैं और तूँ जल्दी से जगकर अपने लिए टिफिन भी बना लेना पर हाँ एक काम करना  मुझे मत जगाना। इसके बाद वह रहने को तैयार हो गया।


रात  को खा-पीकर लगभग 11.30 तक हम लोग सो गए। हम दोनों हाल में ही सोए थे। मैं  खाट पर सोया था और वह लड़का लगभग मेरे से 2 मीटर की दूरी पर चट्टाई बिछाकर  नीचे ही सोया था। एक बात और रात को सोते समय भी मैं हाल में जीरो वाट का  बल्ल जलाकर रखता था।

----------


## Aghori

अचानक  लगभग रात के दो बजे मेरी नींद खुली। यहाँ मैं आप लोगों को बता दूँ कि  वास्तव में मेरी नींद खुल गयी थी पर मैं लेटे-लेटे ही मेरी नजर किचन के  दरवाजे की ओर चली गई, मैं क्या देखता हूँ कि एक व्यक्ति किचन का दरवाजा  खोलकर अंदर गया और मैं कुछ बोलूँ उससे पहले ही फिर से किचन का दरवाजा  धीरे-धीरे बंद हो गया। मुझे इसमें कोई हैरानी नहीं हुई क्योंकि मुझे पता था  कि गाँववाला लड़का ड्यूटी के लिए लेट न हो इस चक्कर में जल्दी जग गया  होगा। बिना गाँववाले बच्चे की ओर देखे ही ये सब बातें मेरे दिमाग में उठ  रही थीं। पर अरे यह क्या फिर से अचानक किचन का दरवाजा खुला और उसमें से एक  आदमी निकलकर बाथरूम में घुसा और फिर से बाथरूम का दरवाजा बंद हो गया। अब तो  मुझे थोड़ा गुस्सा भी आया और चूँकि वह गाँव का लड़का रिश्ते में मेरा  लड़का लगता है इसलिए मैंने घड़ी देखी और उसके बिस्तर की ओर देखकर गाली देते  हुए बोला कि बेटे अभी तो 3 भी नहीं बजा है और तूँ जगकर खटर-पटर शुरू कर  दिया। अरे यह क्या इतना कहते ही अचानक मेरे दिमाग में यह बात आई कि मैं इसे  क्यों बोल रहा हूँ यह तो सोया है।


अब  तो मैं फटाक से खाट से उठा और दौड़कर उस बच्चे को जगाया, वह आँख मलते हुए  उठा पर मैं उसको कुछ बताए बिना सिर्फ इतना ही पूछा कि क्या तूँ 2-3 मिनट  पहले जगा था तो वह बोला नहीं तो और वह फिर से सो गया। अब मेरे समझ में कुछ  भी नहीं आ रहा था, मैंने हाल में लगे ट्यूब को भी जला दिया था अब पूरे हाल  में पूरा प्रकाश था और मेरी नजरें अब कभी बाथरूम के दरवाजे पर तो कभी किचन  के दरवाजे पर थीं पर किचन और बाथरूम के दरवाजे अब पूरी तरह से बंद थे अब  मैं हिम्मत करके उठा और धीरे से जाकर बाथरूम का दरवाजा खोला। बाथरूम छोटा  था और उसमें कोई नहीं दिखा इसके बाद मैं किचन का दरवाजा खोला और उसमें भी  लगे बल्ब को जला दिया पर वहाँ भी कोई नहीं था अब मैं क्या करूँ। नींद भी  एकदम से उड़ चुकी थी।


इस  घटना का जिक्र मैंने किसी से नहीं किया। मुझे लगा यह मेरा वहम था और अगर  किसी को बताऊँगा तो कोई मेरे रूम में भी शायद आने में डरने लगे। 


इस  घटना को बीते लगभग 1 महीने हो गए थे और रात को फिर कभी मुझे ऐसा अनुभव  नहीं हुआ। एक दिन मेरे गाँव के दो लोग हमारे पास आए। उनमें से एक को विदेश  जाना था और दूसरा उनको छोड़ने आया था। वे लोग रात को मेरे यहाँ ही रूके थे  और उस रात मैं अपने एक रिस्तेदार से मिलने चला गया था और रात को वापस नहीं  आया।


सुबह-सुबह  जब मैं अपने रूम पर पहुँचा तो वे दोनों लोग तैयार होकर बैठे थे और मेरा ही  इंतजार कर रहे थे। ऐसा लग रहा था कि वे बहुत ही डरे हुए और उदास हों। मेरे  आते ही वे लोग बोल पड़े कि अब हम लोग जा रहें हैं। मैंने उन लोगों से पूछा  कि फ्लाइट तो कल है तो आज की रात आप लोग कहाँ ठहरेंगे। उनमें से एक ने  बोला रोड पर सो लेंगे पर इस कमरे में नहीं। अरे अब अचानक मुझे 1 महीना पहले  घटित घटना याद आ गई। मैंने सोचा तो क्या इन लोगों ने भी इस फ्लैट में किसी  अजनबी (आत्मा) को देखा?


मैंने  उन लोगों से पूछा कि आखिर बात क्या हुई तो उनमें से एक ने कहा कि रात को  कोई व्यक्ति आकर मुझे जगाया और बोला कि कंपनी में चलते हैं। मेरा पर्स वहीं  छूट गया है। फिर मैं थोड़ा डर गया और इसको भी जगा दिया। इसने भी उस  व्यक्ति को देखा वह देखने में एकदम सीधा-साधा लग रहा था और शालीन भी। हम  लोग एकदम डर गए थे क्योंकि हमें वह व्यक्ति इसके बाद किचन में जाता हुआ  दिखाई दिया था और उसके बाद फिर कभी किचन से बाहर नहीं निकला और हमलोगों का  डर के मारे बुरा हाल था। हमलोग रातभर बैठकर हनुमान का नाम जपते रहे और उस  किचन के दरवाजे की ओर टकटकी लगाकर देखते रहे पर सुबह हो गई है और वह आदमी  अभी तक किचन से बाहर नहीं निकला है। 


अब  तो मैं भी थोड़ा डर गया और उन दोनों को साथ लेकर तेजी से किचन का दरवाजा  खोला पर किचन में तो कोई नहीं था। हाँ पर किचन में गौर से छानबीन करने के  बाद हमने पाया कि कुछ तो गड़बड़ है। जी हाँ.... दरअसल फ्रिज खोलने के बाद  हमने देखा कि फ्रीज में लगभग जो 1 किलो टमाटर रखे हुए थे वे गायब थे और  टमाटर के कुछ बीज, रस आदि वहीं नीचे गिरे हुए थे और इसके साथ ही किचन में  एक अजीब गंध फैली हुई थी।


खैर  पता नहीं यह हम लोगों को वहम था या वास्तव में कोई आत्मा हमारे रूम में आई  थी। मैंने इससे छुटकारा पाने के लिए उस फ्लैट को ही चेंज कर दिया और दूसरे  बिल्डिंग में आकर रहने लगे।


चलिए, अब दूसरा वृतांत फिर कभी, क्योंकि इस समय मेरे रोएँ खड़े हो गए हैं और शरीर में थोड़ी सी सिहरन भी लग रही है।

----------


## Aghori

पाठक गण,
सादर नमस्कार।।

 आज एक ऐसी घटना का वर्णन सुनाने जा रहा हूँ  जो भूत-प्रेत से संबंधित तो नहीं है पर है चमत्कारिक। यह घटना सुनाने के  लिए मैंने कई बार लेखनी उठाई पर पता नहीं क्यों कुछ लिख नहीं पाता था..पर  आज पता नहीं क्या चमत्कार हुआ कि अचानक मूड बना और मैंने इस घटना को  लेखनीबद्ध कर लिया।
इस घटना की सत्यता पर  उंगली नहीं उठाई जा सकती क्योंकि लेखक (मैं) स्वयं इस घटना के घटने का  केंद्र था। खैर यह मैं कह रहा हूँ..हो सकता है कि आपके तर्क कुछ और  हों।।....आइए....सुनते हैं...इस चमत्कारिक घटना को.....

 बात 3-4 साल पहले की है जब मैं मुंबई में एक  संस्थान में शोध सहायक (रीसर्च एसोसियेट) के रूप में कार्यरत था। हमारे  परम मित्र राणेजी के पास एक मारूती 800 थी। हमारे 2-3 मित्र इस पर अपना हाथ  साफ करते रहते थे। मुझे भी चारपहिया चलाने का शौक जगा और एकदिन मैं अपने  एक मित्र दीपकजी (जो चारपहिया चलाने में पारंगत हैं) के साथ स्टेयरिंग  संभाल ली। शनिवार (शनि व रवि को इस संस्थान में अवकाश रहता है) का दिन था  और दोपहर का समय। सड़क पर इक्के-दुक्के लोग या वाहन ही आ जा रहे थे। मैं  मारूती चला रहा था और मेरे बगल में बैठे मेरे मित्र दीपकजी मेरा मार्गदर्शन  कर रहे थे। इससे पहले भी मैंने थोड़ी-बहुत चारपहिया की स्टेयरिंग घुमाई  थी। पर उस दिन मुझे बहुत आनंद आ रहा था क्योंकि मैं काफी अच्छी तरह से वाहन  को नियंत्रण में रखकर कैंपस की सड़कों पर दौड़ा रहा था। अरे 1-2 घंटे  दौड़ाने के बाद तो मैं अपने आप को मास्टर समझने लगा और मित्र दीपकजी की  बातों को अनसुना करने लगा।

 हम मारूती को दौड़ाते हुए हास्टल 8 के आगे  के मोड़ से मोड़कर हास्टल 5 की ओर बढ़ें। पर यह क्या सड़क पर लगभग मारूती  के 20 मीटर आगे दो छात्र बात करते हुए मस्ती में बढ़े जा रहे थे। दीपकजी ने  मुझे ब्रेक लेकर गाड़ी को धीमे करने के लिए कहा...पर यह क्या मेरा पैर  ब्रेक पर न जाकर एक्सीलेटर पर पड़ा और गाड़ी का स्पीड 40 के लगभग हो गया।  मैं बार-बार रोकने की कोशिश कर रहा हूँ पर स्पीड बढ़ते जा रही है, मैं  थोड़ा घबराया पर दीपकजी तो पसीने-पसीने हो गए थे। आगे दो बच्चों की जान का  खतरा मुझे सताए जा रहा था...उनको बचाने के चक्कर में लगा कि तेज गाड़ी अब  सड़क किनारे के एक आम के पेड़ से टकरा जाएगी और हम दोनों की इहलीला समाप्त  हो जाएगी।

 इस पूरी घटना को घटने में लगभग 1 से 2 मिनट  का समय लगा होगा। मैंने बजरंगबली को याद किया और आँखें बंद कर ली। दीपकजी  की मानो, काटो तो खून नहीं जैसी हालत हो गई थी। प्रभु की मर्जी या आप  कहेंगे भाग्य ने साथ दिया....पेंड़ से लगभग एक फुट पहले कार का एक पहिया  सड़क किनारे बने नाले में गया और इसके बाद उसी साइड का पीछे का पहिया भी।  वे दोनों छात्र पेड़ से एक फुट आगे निकल चुके थे। पता नहीं क्यों मुझे हंसी  छूट गई और अब मैंने अपनी आँखें भी खोल ली थीं। देखते ही देखते कार ने  कल्टी (उलट गई) मार दी। हुआ यूं कि एक साइड के दोनों पहियों के नाले में  जाते ही कार का दूसरी तरफ का भाग भी पूरी तरह से ऊपर उठा और दो बार उटल कर  नाले के उस पार चला गया। नाले के उस पार जाने के बाद भी स्टेयरिंग वाला भाग  (दोनों पहिए) ऊपर हो गए थे। मुझे कहीं खरोंच भी नहीं आई थी और अभी कुछ लोग  दौंड़ कर आते उससे पहले ही मैं मुस्कुराते हुए, कूदकर अपने तरफ का दरवाजा  खोलकर बाहर आ गया और दीपकजी को भी हाथ देकर बाहर निकाल लिया। अब तो वहाँ  लगभग 20-25 लोग भी एकत्र हो गए थे। मारूती को सीधा करके सड़क पर लाया गया।  भीड़ बढ़ती गई और जिन लोगों ने भी इस घटना को देखा था वे सकते में थे...हम  दोनों को सही-सलामत देखकर। इसका मतलब यह नहीं कि वे हम लोगों का अहित चाहते  थे....पर जिस प्रकार यह घटना घटी वह विस्मय करनेवाली थी।

----------


## Aghori

लोगों के सहानुभूतिपूर्ण प्रश्नों से बचने   के लिए मैंने दीपकजी से तुरंत गाड़ी चालू करने के लिए कहा और गाड़ी चालू भी   हो गई। फिर हम दोनों बैठकर देवी मंदिर (कैंपस में ही) गए। वहाँ माँ को   धन्यवाद देने के साथ ही लगभग 30 मिनट तक उसकी चरणों में बैठे रहे। फिर   कैंपस से बाहर निकले और गाड़ी में थोड़ा-बहुत डेंटिंग-पेंटिंग कराने के बाद   उसके मालिक यानी राणेजी को सौंप दिए।।

 दीपकजी के घुटने में थोड़ी चोट लगी थी पर   2-3 बार सेंकाई के बाद ठीक हो गई। पर जिस-जिसने उस घटना को देखा था...वे   लोग जब भी मुझसे मिलते थे या हैं..उस घटना का जरूर जिक्र यह कहते हुए करते   हैं कि वास्तव में कोई दैवीय शक्ति ने ही हमें बचाया था।

 आज भी जब दीपकजी मिलते हैं और इस घटना की   चर्चा होती है तो मुझे तो हँसी आ जाती है पर आज भी दीपकजी उदास हो जाते हैं   और कहते हैं कि वास्तव में किसी ईश्वरी चमत्कार ने हम लोगों को बचा लिया।
क्या वास्तव में हम लोगों को हनुमानजी ने बचाया??? इसके पीछे भी एक सत्य घटना है जिसका वर्णन मैं इसके आगे के वृतांत में करूँगा।।
सादर धन्यवाद।।

----------


## Aghori

रमकलिया, जी हाँ, यही तो नाम था उस लड़की का। सोलह वर्ष की रमकलिया अपने माँ-बाप की इकलौती संतान थी। उसके माँ-बाप उसका बहुत ही ख्याल रखते थे और उसकी हर माँग पूरी करते थे। अरे यहाँ तक कि, हमारे गाँव-जवार के बड़े-बुजुर्ग बताते हैं कि गाँव क्या पूरे जवार में सबसे पहले साइकिल रमकलिया के घर पर ही खरीद कर आई थी। उस साइकिल को देखने के लिए गाँव-जवार टूट पड़ा था। रमकलिया उस समय उस साइकिल को लंगड़ी चलाते हुए गढ़ही, खेत-खलिहान सब घूम आती थी। रमकलिया बहुत ही नटखट थी और लड़कों जैसा मटरगस्टी करती रहती थी। वह लड़कों के साथ कबड्डी, चिक्का आदि खेलने में भी आगे रहती थी। एक बार कबड्डी खेलते समय गलगोदही करने को लेकर झगड़ा हो गया। अरे देखने वाले तो बताते हैं कि रमकलिया ने विपक्षी टीम के लड़कों को दौड़ा-दौड़ा कर मारा था, पानी पिला-पिला कर मारा था। किसी के दाँत से खून निकल रहा था तो कोई चिल्लाते हुए अपने घर की ओर भाग रहा था। रमकलिया से उसके हमउम्र लड़के पंगा लेना उचित नहीं समझते थे। क्योंकि उसके हमउम्र लड़के उसे उजड्ड और झगड़ालू टाइप की लड़की मानते थे। कोई उसके मुँह लगना पसंद नहीं करता था, हाँ यह अलग बात थी कि सभी लड़के उससे डरते थे।





मई का महीना था, कड़ाके की गर्मी पड़ रही थी। रमकलिया खर-खर दुपहरिया में अपनी साइकिल उठाई और गाँव से बाहर अपने बगीचे की ओर चल दी। उसका बगीचा धोबरिया गढ़ई के किनारे था। इस बगीचे में आम और महुए के पेड़ों की अधिकता थी। यह बगीचा गाँव से लगभग 1 किमी की दूरी पर था। बगीचे में पहुँचकर पहले तो रमकलिया खूब साइकिल हनहनाई, पूरे बगीचे में दौड़ाई और पसीने से तर-बतर हो गई। उसने बगीचे के बीचोंबीच एक मोटे आम के पेड़ के नीचे साइकिल खड़ी करके अपने दुपट्टे से चेहरे का पसीना पोछने लगी। पसीना-ओसीना पोछने के बाद, पता नहीं रमकलिया को क्या सूझा कि वह उसी पेड़ के नीचे अपना दुपट्टा बिछाकर उस पर लेट गई।




बगीचे में लेटे-लेटे ही रमकलिया का मन-पंछी उड़ने लगा। वह सोचने लगी कि उसके बाबूजी उसके लिए एक वर की तलाश कर रहे हैं। वह थोड़ा सकुचाई, थोड़ा मुस्काई और फिर सोचने लगी, एक दिन एक राजकुमार आएगा और उसे बिआह कर ले जाएगा। पता नहीं वह कैसा होगा, कौन होगा, कहाँ का होगा? पता नहीं मैं उसके साथ खुश रह पाऊंगी कि नहीं। पर खैर जो ईश्वर की मर्जी होगी वही होगा। बाबूजी उसके लिए जैसा भी लड़का खोजेंगे वह उसी से शादी करके खुश रहेगी। उसे पक्का विश्वास था कि उसके बाबूजी उसकी शादी जरूर किसी धनवान घर में करेंगे। जहाँ उसकी सेवा के लिए जरूर कोई न कोई नौकरानी होगी।

----------


## Aghori

अभी रमकलिया इन्ही सब विचारों में खोई थी कि उसे ऐसा आभास हुआ कि उसके सिर के तरफ कोई बैठकर उसके बालों में अंगुली पिरो रहा है। रमकलिया के साथ ऐसा पहली बार नहीं हो रहा था। ये तो आए दिन की बात थी। बकरी-गाय आदि चराने वाले लड़कियाँ या लड़के चुपके से उसके पीछे बैठकर उसके बालों में अंगुली पिरोते या सहलाते रहते थे। और रमकलिया भी खुश होकर उन्हें थोड़ा-बहुत अपना साइकिल चलाने को देती थी। पर पता नहीं क्यों, आज रमकलिया को यह आभास हो रहा था कि अंगुली कुछ इस तरह से पिरोई जा रही है कि कुछ अलग सा ही 

एक अनजान आनंद का एहसास हो रहा है। ऐसा लग रहा है कि कोई बहुत ही प्रेम से बालों को सहलाते हुए अपनी अंगुलियां उसमें पिरो रहा है। आज रमकलिया को एक अलग ही आनंद मिल रहा था, जिसमें उसके यौवन की खुमारी भी छिपी लग रही थी। उसके शरीर में एक हल्की सी गुदगुदी हो रही थी और उसे अंगड़ाई लेने की भी इच्छा हो रही थी। पर वह बिना शरीर हिलाए चुपचाप लेटी रही। उसे लगा कि अगर उठकर बैठ गई तो यह स्वर्गिक आनंद पता नहीं दुबारा मिलेगा कि नहीं। उसने बिना पीछे मुड़े ही धीरे से कहा कि 10 मिनट और ऐसे ही उंगुलियाँ घुमाओ तो मैं 1 घंटे तक तुम्हें साइकिल चलाने के लिए दूँगी पर पीछे से कुछ भी आवाज नहीं आई, फिर भी रमकलिया मदमस्त लेटी रही। उसे हलकी-हलकी नींद आने लगी।

शाम हो गई थी और रमकलिया अभी भी बगीचे में लेटी थी। तभी उसे उसके बाबूजी की तेज आवाज सुनाई दी, “रामकली, बेटी रामकली, अरे कब से यहाँ आई है। मैं और तुम्हारी माँ कब से तुम्हें खोज रहे हैं। इस सुनसान बगीचे में जहाँ कोई भी नहीं है, तूँ निडर होकर सो रही है।” रमकलिया ने करवट ली और अपने बाबूजी को देखकर मुस्काई। उसके बाबूजी उसे घर चलने के लिए कहकर घर की ओर चल दिए। रमकलिया उठी, साइकिल उठाई और लगड़ी मारते हुए गाँव की ओर चल दी।





उस रात पता नहीं क्या हुआ कि रमकलिया ठीक से सो न सकी। पूरी रात करवट बदलती रही। जब भी सोने की कोशिश करती, उसे बगीचे में घटी आज दोपहर की घटना याद आ जाती। वह बार-बार अपने दिमाग पर जोर डाल कर यह जानना चाहती थी कि आखिर कौन था वह??? वह अब पछता रही थी, उसे लग रहा था कि पीछे मुड़कर उसे उससे बात करनी चाहिए थी। लेकिन वह करे भी तो क्या करे, उस अनजान व्यक्ति के कोमल, प्यार भरे स्पर्शों से उसे अचानक कब नींद आ गई थी पता ही नहीं चला था। अरे अगर उसके बाबूजी बगीचे में पहुँच कर उसे जगाते नहीं तो पता नहीं कब तक सोती रहती?





सुबह जल्दी जगकर रमकलिया फिर अपनी साइकिल उठाई और उस बगीचे में चली गई। सुबह की ताजी हवा पूरे बगीचे में हिचकोले ले रही थी पर पता नहीं क्यों सरसराती हवा में, पत्तियों, टहनियों से बात करती हवा में रमकलिया को एक भीनी-भीनी मदमस्त कर देने वाली सुगंध का आभास हो रहा था। उसे ऐसा लग रहा था कि आज पवन देव उसके बालों से खेल रहे हैं। वह लगभग 1 घंटे तक बगीचे में रही और फिर घर वापस आ गई। घर आने के बाद रमकलिया पता नहीं किन यादों में खोई रही।

----------


## Aghori

उसी दिन फिर से खड़खड़ दुपहरिया में रमकलिया का जी नहीं माना और वह साइकिल उठाकर बगीचे की ओर चली गई। बगीचे में 3-4 राउंड साइकिल दौड़ाने के बाद फिर रमकलिया एक आम के पेड़ के नीचे सुस्ताने लगी। उसे कुछ सूझा, वह हल्की सी मुस्काई और अपने दुपट्टे को अपने सर के नीचे लगाकर सोने का नाटक करने लगी। अभी रमकलिया को लेटे 2-4 मिनट भी नहीं हुए थे कि उसे ऐसा लगा कि कोई उसके बालों में अंगुली पिरो रहा है। वह कुछ बोली नहीं पर धीरे-धीरे अपना हाथ अपने सर पर ले गई। वह उस अंगुलियों को पकड़ना चाहती थी जो उसके बालों में घुसकर बालों से खेलते हुए उसे एक सुखद आनंद की अनुभूति करा रही थीं। पर उसने ज्यों अपने हाथ अपने सर पर ले गई, वहाँ उसे कुछ नहीं मिला पर ऐसा लग रहा था कि अभी भी कुछ अंगुलियाँ उसके बालों से खेल रही हैं। रमकलिया को बहुत ही अचंभा हुआ और वह तुरंत उठकर बैठ गई। पीछे सर घुमाकर देखी तो गजब हो गया। पीछे कोई नहीं था। उसे लगा कि शायद जो था वह इस पेड़ के पीछे छिप गया हो। पर फिर उसके मन में एक बात आई कि जब वह अपना हाथ सर पर ले गई थी तो वहाँ कुछ नहीं मिला था फिर भी बालों में अंगुलियों के सुखद स्पर्श कैसे लग रहे थे। खैर वह उठ कर खड़ी हो गई और पेड़ के पीछे चली गई पर वहाँ भी कोई नहीं। अब वह बगीचे में आस-पास दौड़ लगाई पर से कोई नहीं दिखा। फिर वह अपने साइकिल के पास आई और तेजी से चलाते हुए गाँव की ओर भागी। उसे डर तो नहीं लग रहा था पर कहीं-न-कहीं एक रोमांचित अवस्था जरूर बन गई थी, जिससे उसके रोंगटे खड़े हो गए थे।




आज की रात फिर रमकलिया सो न सकी। आज कल उसे अपने आप में बहुत सारे परिवर्तन नजर आ रहे थे। उसे ऐसा लगने लगा था कि वह अब विवाह योग्य हो गई है। वह बार-बार शीशे में अपना चेहरा भी देखती। अब उसमें थोड़ा शर्माने के गुण भी आ गए थे। बिना बात के ही कुछ याद करके उसके चेहरे पर एक हल्की मुस्कान फैल जाती। पता नहीं क्यों उसे लगने लगा था कि उसके बालों से खेलने वाला कोई उसके गाँव का नहीं, अपितु कोई दूसरा सुंदर युवा है, जो प्यार से वशीभूत होकर उसके पास खींचा चला आता है और चुपके से उसके बालों से खेलने लगता है। फिर उसके दिमाग में कौंधा कि जो भी है, है वह बहुत शर्मीला और साथ ही फुर्तीला भी। क्योंकि पता नहीं कहाँ छूमंतर हो गया कि दिखा ही नहीं। रमकलिया के दिमाग में बहुत सारी बातें दौड़ रही थीं पर सब सुखद एहसास से भरी, रोमांचित करने वाली ही थीं।




अब तो जब तक रमकलिया अपने बगीचे में जाकर 1-2 घंटे लेट नहीं लेटी तब तक उसका जी ही नहीं भरता। रमकलिया का अब प्रतिदिन बगीचे में जाना और एक अलौकिक प्रेम की ओर कदम बढ़ाना शुरू हुआ। एक ऐसा अनजाना, नासमझ प्रेम जो रमकलिया के हृदय में हिचकोले ले रहा था। वह पूरी तरह से अनजान थी इस प्रेम से, फिर भी हो गई थी इस प्रेम की दिवानी। पहली बार प्रेम के इस अनजाने एहसास ने उसके हृदय को गुदगुदाया था, एक स्वर्गिक आनंद को उसके हृदय में उपजाया था।

----------


## Aghori

एक दिन सूर्य  डूबने को थे। चरवाहे अपने गाय-भैंस, बकरियों को हांकते हुए गाँव की ओर चल  दिए थे। अंधेरा छाने लगा था। ऐसे समय में रमकलिया को पता नहीं क्या सूझा कि  वह अपनी साइकिल उठाई और बगीचे की ओर चली गई। आज उसने बगीचे में पहुँच कर  साइकिल को एक जगह खड़ा कर खुद ही पास में खड़ी हो गई। उसे कुछ सूझ नहीं रहा  था। उसे पता नहीं क्यों ऐसा लग रहा था कि कोई तो है जो अभी उसे उस बगीचे  में बुलाया और वह भी अपने आप को रोक न सकी और खिंचते हुए इस बगीचे की ओर  चली आई। 2-4 मिनट खड़ा रहने के बाद रमकलिया थोड़ा तन गई, अपने सुकोमल हृदय  को कठोर बनाकर बुदबुदाई, “अगर यह कोई इंसान न होकर, भूत निकला तो!  खैर जो भी हो, मुझे पता नहीं क्यों, इस रहस्यमयी जीव से मुझे प्रेम हो गया  है। भूत हो या कोई दैवी आत्मा, अब तो मैं इससे मिलकर ही रहूँगी। इंसान,  इंसान को अपना बनाता है, मैं अब इस दैवी आत्मा को अपना हमसफर बनाऊंगी।  देखती हूँ, इस अनजाने, अनसमझे प्यार का परिणाम क्या होता है? अगर वह इंसान नहीं तो कौन है और किस दुनिया का रहने वाला है, कैसी है उसकी दुनिया?”  यह सब सोचती हुई, रमकलिया अपने साइकिल का हैंडल पकड़ी और उसे डुगराते हुए  बगीचे से बाहर आने लगी। अब बगीचे में पूरा अंधेरा पसर गया था और साथ ही  सन्नाटा भी। हाँ रह-रह कर कभी-कभी गाँव की ओर से कोई आवाज उठ आती थी।




(शेष अगले अंक  में.....हाँ एक बात जो अभी परदे में है, उसे पता देना ही ठीक समझूँगा ताकि  आप लोग अपने दिमाग पर अधिक जोर न डालें। रमकलिया का वह अनजाना, अनसमझा  प्रेम वास्तव में अलौकिक था, क्योंकि वह एक आत्मा के प्यार में पड़ गई  थी.......अरे प्रभो...रूकिए अगली कहानी में सब कुछ स्पष्ट हो जाएगा। हाँ एक  बात हमारी ये काल्पनिक भूतही कहानियाँ आपको कैसी लगती हैं।। जरूर बताएं।  धन्यवाद।। जय बजरंग बली।।।)

----------


## Aghori

पिछली कहानी में आपने जाना था रमकलिया को। एक षोडशी, एक ऐसी किशोरी जो बिंदास स्वभाव की थी, निडरता की महारानी थी।यहाँ पिछली कहानी के अंतिम पैराग्राफ को देना उचित प्रतीत हो रहा है- {एक दिन सूर्य डूबने को थे। चरवाहे अपने गाय-भैंस, बकरियों को हांकते हुए गाँव की ओर चल दिए थे। अंधेरा छाने लगा था। ऐसे समय में रमकलिया को पता नहीं क्या सूझा कि वह अपनी साइकिल उठाई और बगीचे की ओर चली गई। आज उसने बगीचे में पहुँच कर साइकिल को एक जगह खड़ा कर खुद ही पास में खड़ी हो गई। उसे कुछ सूझ नहीं रहा था। उसे पता नहीं क्यों ऐसा लग रहा था कि कोई तो है जो अभी उसे उस बगीचे में बुलाया और वह भी अपने आप को रोक न सकी और खिंचते हुए इस बगीचे की ओर चली आई। 2-4 मिनट खड़ा रहने के बाद रमकलिया थोड़ा तन गई, अपने सुकोमल हृदय को कठोर बनाकर बुदबुदाई, “अगर यह कोई इंसान न होकर, भूत निकला तो!खैर जो भी हो, मुझे पता नहीं क्यों, इस रहस्यमयी जीव से मुझे प्रेम हो गया है। भूत हो या कोई दैवी आत्मा, अब तो मैं इससे मिलकर ही रहूँगी। इंसान, इंसान को अपना बनाता है, मैं अब इस दैवी आत्मा को अपना हमसफर बनाऊंगी। देखती हूँ, इस अनजाने, अनसमझे प्यार का परिणाम क्या होता है?अगर वह इंसान नहीं तो कौन है और किस दुनिया का रहने वाला है, कैसी है उसकी दुनिया?”यह सब सोचती हुई, रमकलिया अपने साइकिल का हैंडल पकड़ी और उसे डुगराते हुए बगीचे से बाहर आने लगी। अब बगीचे में पूरा अंधेरा पसर गया था और साथ ही सन्नाटा भी। हाँ रह-रह कर कभी-कभी गाँव की ओर से कोई आवाज उठ आती थी।}

 ...........रात को रमकलिया अपने कमरे में बिस्तरे पर करवटें बदल रही थी। नींद उसकी आँखों से कोसों दूर थी। एक अजीब सिहरन, गुदगुदी का एहसास हो रहा था उसको। उसे कभी हँसना तो कभी रोना आ रहा था। तभी अचानक उस कमरे के जंगले से एक बहुत ही तेज, डरावनी सरसराती हवा अचानक कमरे में प्रवेश की। बिना बहती हवा के अचानक कमरे में पैठी इस डरावनी हवा से रमकलिया थोड़ी सहम गई और फटाक से उठकर बैठ गई। उसकी साँसें काफी तेज हो गई थीं। वह धीरे-धीरे लंबी साँस लेकर अपने बढ़ते दिल की धड़कन को भी काबू में करने का प्रयास किया तभी उसे ऐसा लगा कि कोई उसके कान में हौले-हौले, भारी आवाज में गुनगुना रहा हो, “बढ़ती दिल की धड़कन कुछ तो कह रही है, मैं तेरा दिवाना, जलता परवाना हूँ, तूँ क्यों नहीं समझ रही है?” इसी के साथ उसे लगा कि वह सरसराती हवा उसके बिस्तरे के बगल में हल्के से मूर्त रूप में स्थिर हो गई है पर कुछ भी स्पष्ट नहीं है। अचानक उसे लगा कि वही (बगीचे में वाले) सुकोमल हाथ फिर से उसके बालों के साथ खेलने लगे हैं, उसे एक चरम आनंद की अनुभूति करा रहे हैं। वह चाहकर भी कुछ न कह सकी और धीरे-धीरे फिर से लेट गई। अरे यह क्या उसके लेटते ही ऐसा लगा कि उसके कमरे में रखी एक काठ-कुर्सी सरकते हुए उसके सिरहाने की ओर आ रही है। वह करवट बदली और उस काठ-कुर्सी की ओर नजर घुमाई तब तक वह काठ-कुर्सी उसके सिरहाने आकर लग गई। फिर बिना कुछ कहे एक मदमस्त, अल्हड़, प्रेमांगना की तरह अँगराई लेते हुए, साँसों को तेजी के साथ छोड़ते हुए वह फिर से चुपचाप बिस्तरे पर लेट गई। उसके लेटते ही वह सुकोमल हाथ फिर से उसके बालों से खेलने लगे। वह एक कल्पित दुनिया की सैर पर निकल गई।




यह कल्पित दुनिया अलौकिक थी। इस दुनिया की इकलौटी राजकुमारी रमकलिया ही थी जिसे एक अपने सेवक से प्रेम हो गया था। वह इस कल्पित दुनिया में आनंदित होकर विचरण कर रही थी। अचानक रमकलिया को इस कल्पित दुनिया से बाहर आना पड़ा क्योंकि से लगा कि कोई उसका सिर पकड़ कर जोर-जोर से हिला रहा है यानि जगाने की कोशिश कर रहा हो। रमकलिया को लगा कि कहीं यह भी स्वप्न तो नहीं पर वह तो जगी हुई ही थी। वह उठकर बैठ गई। फिर उस कमरे में शुरू हुई एक ऐसी कहानी जो रमकलिया को उसके पिछले जन्म में लेकर चली गई।

----------


## Aghori

रमकलिया बिस्तरे पर सावधान की मुद्रा में बैठी हुई थी। काठ-कुर्सी पर मूर्त रूप में पर पूरी तरह से अस्पष्ट हवा का रूप विराजमान था और वहाँ से एक मर्दानी भारी आवाज सुनाई दे रही थी। वह आवाज कह रही थी, “रमकलिया तूँ मेरी है सिर्फ मेरी। मैं पिछले दो-तीन जन्मों से तुझे प्रेम करता आ रहा हूँ। मैंने हर जन्म में तुझे अपनाने के लिए कुछ-न-कुछ गलत कदम उठाया है। पर इस जन्म में मैं तूझे सच्चाई से पाना चाहूँगा।” वह आवाज आगे बोली, “याद है, पिछले जन्म में भी मैं तुझे अथाह प्रेम करता था। पर तूँ मेरे प्रेम को नहीं समझ सकी और मैं भी बावला, पागल तूझे पेड़ से धक्का दे दिया था। (यहाँ मैं आप लोगों को रमेसरा की कहानी की याद दिलाना चाहूँगा।जो गाँव की गोरी थी और उसे एक भेड़ीहार का लड़का अपना बनाना चाहता था, पर रमेसरा के पिता द्वारा मना करने पर उस भेड़ीहार-पुत्र ने आत्महत्या कर ली थी और प्रेत हो गया था। बाद में वही प्रेत रमेसरा को ओल्हा-पाती खेलते समय धक्का दे दिया था और वही रमेसरा अब रमकलिया के रूप में फिर से पैदा हुई थी। आभार।) 


मैं वही हूँ पर अब बदल गया हूँ। भले मैं आत्मा हूँ, एक प्रेत हूँ पर अब मैं अपनी प्रियतमा का कोई अहित नहीं करूँगा और अब उसे नफरत से नहीं प्रेम से जीतूँगा।”
उस हवा रूपी आवाज की बातें सुनकर रमकलिया एक पागल प्रेमी की तरह उठकर उस कुर्सी पर विराजमान मूर्त पर अस्पष्ट हवा से लिपट गई। वह सिसक-सिसक कर कहने लगी, तूँ जो भी हो पर है मेरा प्रियतम। मैं अब तेरे बिना जी नहीं सकती। तूँ अब देर न कर। अभी मेरी माँग में सिंदुर भर और मुझे अपना बना। मुझे सदा-सदा के लिए अपने साथ ले चल। इतना कहने के बाद रमकलिया को पता नहीं अचानक क्या हुआ कि वह बिस्तरे पर गिर गई।



सुबह-सुबह रमकलिया के माता-पिता रमकलिया के कमरे का दरवाजा पीटे जा रहे हैं पर वह उठने का नाम नहीं ले रही है। रमकलिया के माता-पिता बहुत ही परेशान हैं क्योंकि रमकलिया के कमरे से कोई सुगबुगाहट नहीं आ रही है। आस-पास के कुछ लोग भी एकत्र हो गए हैं। सब चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर रमकलिया को जगाना चाहते हैं। अंततः रमकलिया के माता-पिता ने कमरे का दरवाजा तोड़ने का फैसला किया क्योंकि वे अब किसी अनहोनी की आसा में पीले पड़ते जा रहे थे। लकड़ी के दरवाजे पर कसकर एक लात पड़ते ही अंदर से लगी उसकी किल्ली निकल गई और भड़ाक से करके दरवाजा खुल गया।

----------


## Aghori

दरवाजा खुलते ही रमकलिया के माता-पिता रमकलिया के बिस्तर की ओर भागे। साथ में आस-पास के कई लोग भी थे। रमकलिया के कमरे का हुलिया पूरी तरह से बदला हुआ था। कमरे में एक अजीब भीनी-भीनी खुशबू पसरी हुई थी और साथ ही रमकलिया के बिस्तरे पर तरह-तरह के फूल बिछे हुए थे। पास पड़ी कुर्सी पर सिंधोरे का एक डिब्बा पड़ा हुआ था और ऐसा लग रहा था कि बिस्तरे पर रमकलिया नहीं, कोई नवविवाहिता लाल साड़ी पहनकर औंधे मुँह लेटी हुई है।  रमकलिया की माँ ने देर न की और बिस्तरे पर सोई उस महिला को झँकझोरने लगी, अरे यह क्या उस सोई तरुणी ने करवट बदला और आँखें मलते हुए उठकर बैठ गई। सभी लोग अचंभित तो थे ही पर रमकलिया का यह रूप देखकर उन्हें साँप भी सूँध गया था। दरअसल वह रमकलिया ही थी पर वह एक नवविवाहिता की तरह सँजरी-सँवरी हुई थी। 



उसके हाथों में लाल-लाल चुड़ियाँ थीं तो पैर में महावर लगा हुआ था। पता नहीं कहाँ से उसके पैर में नए छागल भी आ गए थे। सर पर सोने का मँगटिक्का शोभा पा रहा था और उस मँगटिक्के के नीचे सिंदूर की हल्की आभा बिखरी हुई थी।
सभी लोग हैरान-परेशान। अरे रात को ही तो रमकलिया अपने कमरे में आई थी। रात को उसके कमरे में कोई सुगबुगाहट भी नहीं हुई। दरवाजा भी नहीं खुला तो इतना सारा सामान कहाँ से आ गया था उसके कमरे में। उसे एक नवदुल्लहन की तरह कौन सजा गया था। क्योंकि उसको जिस तरह से सजाया गया था उससे ऐला लग रहा था कि कोई 8-10 महिलाओं ने 2-4 घंटे मेहनत करके उसे सजाया है। रमकलिया के माता-पिता परेशान थे कि उनके घर में इतना कुछ हो गया और उनके कान पर जूँ तक नहीं।


रमकलिया बिस्तरे से उठी। उसके चेहरे पर हल्की सी मुस्कान थी। वह अपने कमरे में स्तब्ध खड़ें लोगों विशेषकर अपने पिता और माता की ओर देखने लगी। वह धीरे-धीरे चलकर अपने माता के पास गई और उनके गले लग गई। उसने कहा कि माँ, मैं अब विवाहिता हूँ। इसके बाद भी उसकी माँ कुछ बोल न सकी। सभी लोग आश्चर्य में डूबे। धीरे-धीरे यह बात गाँव क्या पूरे जवार और जिले में पैल गई। लोग रमकलिया के गाँव की तरफ आते और सच्चाई जानने की कोशिश करते पर गाँव के लोगों की सुनी बातों पर अविश्वास से सिर हिलाते चले जाते।



जी हाँ। उस रात उस प्रेत ने रमकलिया से विवाह करके उसे सदा के लिए अपना बना लिया था। इस कहानी में एक कड़ी और जुड़ती हुई प्रतीत हो रही है। अगर आप पाठकों का आदेश होगा तो मैं इसमें एक कड़ी और जोड़ना चाहूँगा। खैर तबतक के लिए राम-राम, नमस्कार। पर हाँ यह बताना न भूलें हमारी कल्पित कहानियाँ आपको कैसी लगती हैं। हर प्रकार की आलोचना का सादर अभिनन्दन। जय बजरंग बली।

----------


## Aghori

आइए, आपलोगों को एक बार  फिर भूतों के साम्राज्य में ले चलता हूँ। भूतों से मिलवाता हूँ और एक सुनी  हुई काल्पनिक घटना सुनाता हूँ। यह घटना हमारे गाँव के एक बुजुर्ग पंडीजी  बताते थे और पंडीजी जब यह आपबीती सुनाते थे तो सुनने वालों के रोंगटे खड़े  हो जाते थे। ऐसा लगता था कि यह घटना वास्तविक है और अभी आँखों के सामने ही  घट रही है। वे बुजुर्ग पंडीजी जब इस घटना का वर्णन करते थे तो उनके चेहरे  पर अजीब से भाव आते-जाते थे जिससे सुनने वाले को एक अजीब रोमांच की अनुभूति  होती थी। पंडीजी एक ही साँस में यह पूरी घटना सुना जाते थे। तो आइए देर  किस बात की, हम लोग भी सुन लेते हैं इस घटना को।

थोड़ा-सा इंतजार और  कर लेते हैं। सीधे कहानी पर पहुँचने से अच्छा है कि कथानक को मजबूती  प्रदान करने के लिए थोड़ी पृष्ठभूमि पर भी नजर डाल लेते हैं। बात एही कोई  साठ-पैंसठ साल पहले की होगी और तब यह आपबीती सुनाने वाले पंडीजी 20-22 साल  के रहे होंगे। उस समय हमारे गाँव के लोग बाजार करने के लिए पथरदेवा या  तरकुलवा जाते थे। वैसे आजकल कंचनपुर ही क्यों हर छोटे-बड़े चौराहों पर  बाजार लगनी शुरु हो गई है। हमारे गाँव के लोगों को पथरदेवा सीधा पड़ता  (लगता) है जबकि तरकुलवा थोड़ा सा उल्टा। आज-कल तरकुलवा में शनि और मंगल को  बहुत ही बड़ा बाजार लगता है। 


दूर-दूर के व्यापारी यहाँ आते हैं और अनाज आदि  की खरीददारी करते हैं। तो शनि और मंगल को हमारे गाँव के किसान लोग तरकुलवा  का रूख करते हैं पर दैनिक उपयोग में आने वाली वस्तुओं की खरीददारी यानी  नून-तेल, मिर्च-मसाला आदि के लिए हमारे गाँव के लोग पथरदेवा ही जाते हैं।  हाँ एक अंतर जरूर आ गया है, आज बाजार करने लोग खुरहरिया रास्ते, पगडंडियों  आदि से पैदल नहीं जाते बल्कि पक्की सड़क से होकर जाते हैं और वह भी वाहन  आदि पर सवार होकर जबकि पिछले समय में लोग पैदल और वह भी खुरहुरिया रास्ते  से तिरछे बाजार करने जाते थे ताकि जल्दी से पहुँच जाएँ। 

ये खुरहुरिया  रास्ते लोगों के आने-जाने से अपने आप बन जाते थे। उस समय ये खुरहुरिया  रास्ते या पगडंडियाँ बहुत ही सुनसान हुआ करती थीं और मूँज आदि छोटे-मोटे  पौधों से कभी-कभी ढक जाती थीं। दोपहर और दिन डूबने के बाद तो इन खुरहुरिया  रास्तों और पगडंडियों पर कभी-कभी ही कोई इक्के-दुक्के आदमी दिखाई दे जाते  थे।

 इन खुरहुरिया रास्तों और पगडंडियों के अगल-बगल में कहीं-कहीं दूर तक  फैले हुए खेत होते थे तो कहीं-कहीं भयावह, बियावान छोटे-मोटे जंगल या  पुरखे-पुरनियों द्वारा लगाए हुए बाग-बगीचे। उस समय हमारे गाँव के लोग  पथरदेवा इसी प्रकार की एक पगडंडी से होकर जाते थे। जो एक नहर को पार करते  हुए सुनसान बाग-बगीचों, मूँजहानी आदि से होकर गुजरती थी। (हमारे गाँव से  पथरदेवा की दूरी लगभग एक कोस है पर आज यह दूरी बहुत ही कम प्रतीत होती है  क्योंकि सड़कों के निर्माण के साथ-साथ बीच-बीच में बहुत सारे भवनों का  निर्माण भी हो गया है जिसके कारण हमारे गाँव से पथरदेवा के बीच छोटी-मोटी  दुकानों से लदे कई स्थान बस गए हैं। आज-कल जंगलों, बाग-बगीचों आदि को काटकर  समतल खेत या पक्के घर बना दिए गए हैं। यानि सब मिला-जुलाकर कहूँ तो  पथरदेवा हमारे गाँव से ही समझिए दिख रहा है।)


तो आइए अब मझियावाले बाबा  की जयकार करते हुए हलुमानजी (हनुमानजी) की दुहाई देते हुए सीधे कहानी की ओर  रूख करते हैं। पंडीजी की उस रोमांचक भूतही कहानी को अब और भूतही न बनाते  हुए सुना ही देता हूँ।

----------


## Aghori

एक बार की बात है कि  हमारे गाँव के वे पंडीजी पथरदेवा, बाजार करने गए। दिन ढल चुका था और शाम हो  गई थी। पथरदेवा में उनका ममहर भी था। बाजार में उनके मामा मिल गए और  उन्हें घर चलने के लिए आग्रह करने लगे। पंडीजी ने कहा कि फिर कभी आऊंगा तो  घर पर चलूँगा। अभी मुझे कुछ जरूरी सामान लेकर घर पर जाना है, क्योंकि मैं  अकसेरुआ (अकेला) आदमी हूँ और घर के साथ गाय-गोरू की भी देख-भाल करनी है। पर  पंडीजी के मामा माने नहीं और उन्हें अपने घर पर लेकर चले गए। 

पंडीजी  जल्दी-जल्दी में मामी का दिया हुआ भुजा-भरी खाए, रस पीए और फिर आने का वादा  करके वहाँ से चलने को हुए। उनके मामा ने कहा कि रात हो चुकी है कहो तो मैं  चलकर छोड़ देता हूँ या रूक जाओ कल चले जाना। पर पंडीजी को तो अपनी गाय  दिखाई दे रही थी जो दोनों जून लगती थी और एकवड़ (यानि एक आदमी के अलावा वह  दूसरे को दूहने नहीं देती थी) हो गई थी। पंडीजी अपनी निडरता का परिचय देते  हुए मामा से बोले कि मैं अकेले चला जाऊँगा, आप कष्ट न करें इतना कहकर पंडी  मामा के घर से निकल कर अपने गाँव की ओर चल दिए। अब लगभग रात के ८-९ बज चुके  थे। जिस पगडंडी से होकर हमारे गाँव के लोग पथरदेवा आते-जाते थे वह पगडंडी  एक बहुत ही घनी और भयावह बगीचे से होकर गुजरती थी। इस बगीचे में आम, महुआ,  जामुन इत्यादि पेड़ों की बहुलता थी पर बीच-बीच में कहीं-कहीं बरगद जैसे  बड़े पेड़ भी शोभायमान थे। इस बगीचे को मझियावाली बारी के नाम से जाना जाता  था यह बारी (बगीचा) सिधावें नामक गाँव के पास थी। आज भी इसका नाम वही है  पर इसका अस्तित्व खतम होने की कगार पर है। 

लगभग सारे पेड़ काटे जा चुके  हैं। (आज हम भले कहते फिरते हैं कि एक पेड़ सौ पुत्र समाना, पर मन का भाव  रहता है, सौ काटो पर एक भी न लगाना।- शायद हमें पता नहीं की इन पेड़-पौधों  की हत्याकर हम अपने वजूद को ही मिटाने पर लगे हुए हैं।) जब हमारे गाँव के  पंडीजी इस बगीचे में पहुँचे तो उनकी हिम्मत जवाब देने लगी, उनकी साँसे तेज  और शरीर पसीने से तर-बतर। कारण यह था कि पगडंडी पर आगे भूत-प्रेतों का  जमावड़ा था और वे चिक्का, कबड्डी आदि खेल खेलने में लगे हुए थे। उन  भूत-प्रेतों के भयावह रूप, उनकी चीख-पुकार, मारपीट किसी भी हिम्मती और  हनुमान-भक्त को भी मूर्छित करने के लिए पर्याप्त थी। पंडीजी की सुने तो  लगभग 100 से ऊपर भूत-भूतनी थे और ऐसा लग रहा था कि मेला लगा हुआ हो।  

भूत-प्रेतों की डरावनी आवाज सुनकर ऐसा लगता था कि कलेजा मुँह को आ जाएगा।  पूरा शरीर काँपने लगा था। मुँह से आवाज भी नहीं निकल पा रही थी कि हनुमान  चालीसा ही पढ़ा जाए। पर ये भूत-प्रेत पंडीजी से अनजान होकर खेल खेलने में  ही लगे हुए थे। खैर पंडीजी भी बहुत ही हिम्मती थे और रात-रात को खेतों आदि  में रहकर पटौनी (सिंचाई) आदि करने के साथ ही आवश्यकता पड़ने पर ये खेतों  में बँसखटिया डालकर सो भी रहते थे। पंडीजी थोड़ी और हिम्मत किए और एक पेड़  की आड़ में खड़े होकर तेज साँसों से मन ही मन हनुमानजी को गोहराने लगे।  उनकी साँस तो बहुत ही फूल रही थी पर करें तो क्या करें। वे अपने साँसू पर  काबू करने के साथ ही यह सोंच रहे थे कि कब ये भूत रास्ते से हटें और मैं  लंक लगाकर भागूँ। तभी उन्हें कुछ याद आया और वे मन ही मन हँसे। उनके दिमाग  में कौंधा कि अरे यह तो मझिया वाले बाबा का क्षेत्र है। 

फिर मैं क्यों डर  रहा हूँ, अभी वे मन ही मन यही सोच रहे थे कि तभी अचानक उनके कानों में  खड़ाऊँ की चट-चट की आवाज सुनाई देने लगी।खड़ाऊँ की आती इस आवाज से उनका डर  थोड़ा कम हुआ और कुछ हिम्मत बँधी। धीरे-धीरे वह आवाज और तेज होने लगी और  देखते ही देखते उनके पास एक स्वर्ण-शरीर का लंबा-चौड़ा व्यक्ति जो केवल एक  सफेद धोती पहने हुए था और उसके कंधे से सफेद गमझा झूल रहा था, प्रकट हुआ।  उसके ललाट का तेज उस अँधियारी रात में भी स्पष्ट दिख रहा था। उस अलौकिक  आत्मा के दर्शन मात्र से पंडीजी पूरी तरह से बेखौफ और आनंदित हो गए और  बार-बार उस स्वर्णिम विराट पुरूष के मुख-मंडल की ओर नजर ले जा रहे थे पर उस  विराट पुरुष के मुख-मंडल पर इतना तेज था कि पंडीजी की आँखें टिक नहीं पा  रही थीं और चौंधिया रही थीं।

----------


## Aghori

पंडीजी के अनुसार उस महापुरुष के पूरे शरीर से  ही  आभा निकल रही थी। पंडीजी अभी कुछ कहते उससे पहले ही उस अलौकिक पुरुष ने   पंडीजी से पूछा, "आपको डर लग रहा है क्या?" पंडीजी ने स्वाकारोक्ति में   केवल अपनी मुंडी हिला दी। फिर उस अलौकिक पुरुष ने कहा, "डरने की कोई बात   नहीं। आप तो निडर जान पड़ते हैं। खैर आप आगे-आगे चलिए और मैं आपके   पीछे-पीछे आपके गाँव तक आता हूँ।" उस अलौकिक पुरुष की इतनी बात सुनते ही   पंडीजी तेज कदमों से पगडंडी पर चलने लगे और उनके पीछे-पीछे वही खड़ाऊँ की   चट-चट की तेज आवाज। दूर-दूर तक भूत-प्रेतों का नामोनिशान नहीं और अब पंडीजी   भी निडर मन से अपने मार्ग पर अग्रसर थे। पंडीजी ने बताया कि खड़ाऊँ की  तेज  आवाज आते ही सभी भूत-प्रेत रफूचक्कर हो गए थे।


 जब पंडीजी गाँव के पास  पहुँच गए और गाँव के पास की नहर को पार कर लिए तो  घूमकर उस अलौकिक आत्मा से  तेज आवाज में बोले कि बाबा, अब मैं चला जाऊँगा।  आप अपने निवास पर वापस लौट  जाएँ। मेरे कारण जो आपको कष्ट हुआ उसके लिए  क्षमा चाहता हूँ।उस समय वह  आत्मा उनसे कुछ 20-25 मीटर की दूरी पर नहर के  इस पार ही थी। इसके बाद पंडी  जी उस महा मानव को प्रणाम किए और घर की ओर  तेज कदमों से चल पड़ें। उनको कुछ  दूरी तक तो खड़ाऊँ की आवाज सुनाई दी फिर  कुछ देर बाद वह खड़ाऊँ की चट-चट  आवाज अंधियारी रात के निरव में कहीं खो  गई। पंडीजी उस अलौकिक आत्मा का मन  ही मन गुणगान करते हुए घर पहुँचे। वे  बहुत ही प्रफुल्लित लग रहे थे। 


सुबह-सुबह  यह बात पूरे गाँव में फैल गई। उनके घर और गाँव-गड़ा के लोगों को  पूरा  विश्वास था कि यह मझिया वाले बाबा ही थे, क्योंकि मझियावाले बाबा का  सम्मान  सब लोग करते थे। यहाँ तक कि भूत-प्रेत भी। तभी तो उस रास्ते से  कोई भी  आसानी से कभी भी आ-जा सकता था और भूत-प्रेत भी मझिया वाले बाबा के  डर से  किसी का नुकसान नहीं पहुँचाते थे, हाँ यह अलग बात थी कि इन  भूत-प्रेतों से  लोग खुद ही डर जाते थे।


धन्य है भारतीय संस्कृति जिसे हर वस्तु में  देवत्व नजर आता है। हर बगीचे  आदि का एक अधिकारी देव होता है। तो मझियावाली  बारी के देवता थे, मझियावाले  बाबा। आप भी मेरे साथ प्रेम से बोलिए,  मझियावाले बाबा की जय।
महानुभाव यहाँ दी गई कहानियाँ काल्पनिकता पर  आधारित होती हैं। इन्हें  मनोरंजन के रूप में पढ़ें, समझें। इन्हें  दिल-व-दिमाग में न बैठाएँ पर हाँ  साथ ही ये कहानियाँ आपको कैसी लगती हैं, जरूर-जरूर बताएँ। आभार।

----------


## Aghori

कभी-कभी  पाठक वर्ग की यह माँग होती है कि अधूरी कहानी क्यों??? धारावाहिक क्यों???  क्योंकि कुछ लोगों को लगता है कि कड़ी में मनोरंजनपूर्ण या भूतही कहानी  सुनाने पर उतना आनंद नहीं आता। इसी को ध्यान में रखकर अब जो भी कहानी  प्रस्तुत की जाएगी, वह पूरी की पूरी।।

(डिहबाबा (डिहुआर बाबा), गोपालपुर, पथरदेवा, देवरिया)

भादों का महीना। काली अँधियारी रात। कभी-कभी रह-रहकर हवा का तेज झोंका आता था और आकाश में रह-रहकर बिजली भी कौंध जाती थी। रमेसर काका अपने घर से दूर घोठे पर मड़ई में लेटे हुए थे। रमेसर काका का घोठा गाँव से थोड़ी दूर एक गढ़ही (तालाब) के किनारे था। गढ़ही बहुत बड़ी नहीं थी पर बरसात में लबालब भर जाती थी और इसमें इतने घाँस-फूँस उग आते थे कि डरावनी लगने लगती थी।
इसी गढ़ही के किनारे आम के लगभग 5-7 मोटे-मोटे पेड़ थे, दिन में जिनके नीचे चरवाहे गोटी या चिक्का, कबड्डी खेला करते थे और मजदूर या गाँव का कोई व्यक्ति जो खेत घूमने या खाद आदि डालने गया होता था आराम फरमाता था।
धीरे-धीरे रात ढल रही थी पर हवा का तेज झोंका अब आँधी का रूप ले चला था। आम के पेड़ों के डालियों की टकराहट की डरावनी आवाज उस भयंकर रात में रमेसर काका की मड़ई में बँधी भैंस को भी डरा रही थी और भैंस डरी-सहमी हुई रमेसर काका की बँसखटिया से चिपक कर खड़ीं हो गई थी। रमेसर काका अचानक सोए-सोए ही हट-हट की रट लगाने लगे थे पर भैंस अपनी जगह से बिना टस-मस हुए सिहरी हुई हटने का नाम नहीं ले रही थी।
रमेसर काका उठकर बैठ गए और बैठे-बैठे ही भैंस के पेट पर हाथ फेरने लगे। भैंस भी अपनापन पाकर रमेसर काका से और सटकर खड़ी हो गई। रमेसर काका को लगा कि शायद भैंस को मच्छर लग रहे हैं इसलिए बैठ नहीं रही है और बार-बार पूँछ से शरीर को झाड़ रही है। वे खड़े हो गए और मड़ई के दरवाजे पर रखे धुँहरहे (मवेशियों को मच्छर आदि से बचाने के लिए जलाई हुई आग जिसमें से धुँआ निकलकर फैलता है और मच्छर आदि भग जाते हैं) पर थोड़ा घांस-फूंस रखकर मुँह से फूंकने लगे।
रमेसर काका फूँक मार-मारकर आग तेज करने लगे और धुंआ भी बढ़ने लगा। बार-बार फूँक मारने से अचानक एक बार घांस-फूँस जलने लगी और मड़ई में थोड़ा प्रकाश फैल गया। उस प्रकाश में अचानक रमेसर काका की नजर उनकी बंसखटिया पर पड़ी। अरे उनको तो बँसखटिया पर एक औरत दिखाई दी। उसे देखते ही उनके पूरे शरीर में बिजली कौंध गई और इसके साथ ही आकाश में भी बिजली कड़की और एक तेज प्रकाश हुआ।
रमेसर काका डरनेवालों में से तो नहीं थे पर पता नहीं क्यों उनको आज थोड़ा डर का आभास हुआ। पर उन्होंने हिम्मत करके आग को और तेज किया और उसपर सूखा पुआल रखकर पूरा अँजोर (प्रकाश) कर दिया। अब उस पुआल के अँजोर में वह महिला साफ नजर आ रही थी, अब रमेसर काका उस अंजोर में उस औरत को अच्छी तरह से देख सकते थे।

----------


## Aghori

रमेसर काका ने धुँहरहे के पास बैठे-बैठे ही जोर की हाँक लगाकर पूछा, ''कौन है? कौन है वहाँ?"
पर उधर से कुछ भी प्रतिक्रिया न पाकर वे सन्न रह गए। उनकी समझ में कुछ भी नहीं आ रहा था कि अब क्या करना है। वे मन ही मन कुछ बुदबुदाए और उठकर खड़े हो गए। उनके पैर न आगे अपनी खाट की ओर ही बढ़ रहे थे और ना ही मड़ई के बाहर ही।
अचानक खाट पर बैठी महिला अट्टहास करने लगी। उसकी तेज, भयंकर, डरावनी हँसी ने उस अंधेरी काली रात को और भी भयावह बना दिया। रमेसर काका पर अब सजग हो चुके थे। उन्होंने अब सोच लिया था कि डरना नहीं है क्योंकि अगर डरा तो मरा।


रमेसर काका अब तनकर खड़े हो गए थे। उन्होंने मड़ई के कोने में रखी लाठी को अपने हाथ में ले लिया था। वे फिर से बोल पड़े, "कौन हो तुम? तुमको क्या लगता है, मैं तुमसे डर रहा हूँ??? कदापि नहीं।' और इतना कहते ही रमेसर काका भी हा-हा-हा करने लगे। पर सच्चाई यह थी कि रमेसर काका अंदर से पूरी तरह डरे हुए थे। रमेसर काका का वह रूप देखकर वह महिला और उग्र हो गई और अपनी जगह पर खड़ी होकर तड़पी, "तूँ... डरता नहीं.........है।SSSSSSSS न। बताती हूँ मैं तुझे।" रमेसर काका को पता नहीं क्यों अब कुछ और बल मिला और डर और भी कम हुआ। वे बोल पड़े, "बता, क्या करेगी तूँ मेरा? जल्दी यहाँ से निकल नहीं तो इस लाठी से मार-मारकर तेरा सिर फोड़ दूँगा।" इतना कहते ही रमेसर काका ने अपनी लाठी तान ली।


महिला चिल्लाई, "तूँ मुझे मेरे ही घर से निकालेगा? अरे मेरा बचपन बीता है इस मड़ई में। यह मेरा घर है मेरा। मैं बरसों से यहीं रहते आ रहीं हूं। पर पहले तो किसी ने कभी नहीं भगाया। यहाँ तक कि भइया (कुछ ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों में पिताजी को भइया भी कहते हैं) ने भी।" अब पता नहीं क्यों रमेसर काका का गुस्सा और डर दोनों शांत हो रहे थे। उनको अब लग रहा था कि उनके सामने जो महिला खड़ी है उसको वे जानते हैं, उसकी आवाज पहचानते हैं।


रमेसर काका अब लाठी पर अपने शरीर को टिका दिए थे और दिमाग पर जोर डालकर यह सोचने की कोशिश करने लगे कि यह कौन है? और अगर पहचान की है तो यह चुड़ैल के रूप में भयंकर, विकराल चेहरेवाली क्यों है? ओह तो यह बलेसरा बहिन (बहन) है क्या? अचानक उनके दिमाग में कौंधा। नहीं-नहीं बलेसरा बहिन नहीं हो सकती। उसे तो मरे हुए पच्चीसो साल हो गए। अब रमेसर काका अपने अतीत में जा चुके थे। 

उनको सबकुछ याद आ रहा था। उस समय उनकी बलेसरा बहिन 12-14 साल की थीं और उम्र में उनसे 3-4 साल बड़ी थी। चारा काटने से लेकर गोबर-गोहथार करने में दोनों भा-बहिन साथ-साथ लगे रहते थे। एक दिन दोपहर का समय था और इसी गड़ही पर इन्हीं आमों के पेड़ों पर गाँव के कुछ बच्चे ओल्हा-पाती खेल रहे थे। बलेसरा बहिन बंदरों की भांति इस डाली से उस डाली उछल-कूद कर रही थी। नीचे चोर बना लड़का पेड़ों पर चढ़े लड़के-लड़कियों को छूने की कोशिश कर रहा था। अचानक कोई कुछच समझे इससे पहले ही बलेसरा बहिन जिस डाली पर बैठी थी वह टूट चुकी थी और बलेसरा बहिन औंधे मुंह जमीन पर गिर पड़ी थीं। 

सभी बच्चों को थकुआ मार गया था और जब तक बड़ें लोग आकर बलेसरा बहिन को उठाते तबतक उसकी इहलीला समाप्त हो चुकी थी।
रमेसर काका  अभी यही सब सोच रहे थे तबतक उन्हें उस औरत के रोने की आवाज सुनाई दी। बिलकुल बलेसरा बहिन की तरह। अब रमेसर काका को पूरा यकीं हो गया था कि यह बलेसरा बहिन ही है। रमेसरा काका अब ये भूल चुके थे कि उनकी बहन मर चुकी है वे दौड़कर खाट के पास गए और बलेसरा बहिन को अंकवार में पकड़कर रोने लगे थे। उन्हें कुछ भी सूझ-बूझ नहीं थी। सुबह हो गई थी और वे अभी भी रोए जा रहे थे। तभी उधर कुछ लोग कुछ काम से आए और उन्हें रमेसर काका के रोने की आवाज सुनाई दी। उन्होंने मड़ई में झाँक कर देखा तो रमेसर काका  एक महिला को अँकवार में पकड़कर रो रहे थे।


उस महिला को देखते ही ये सभी लोग सन्न रह गए क्योंकि वह वास्तव में बलेसरा ही थीं जो बहुत समय पहले भगवान को प्यारी हो गई थीं। धीरे-धीरे यह बात पूरे गाँव में आग की तरह फैल गई और उस गड़ही पर भीड़ लग गई। गाँव के बुजुर्ग पंडीजी ने कहा कि दरअसल बलेसरा जब मरी तो वह बच्ची नहीं थी,  उसकी अंतिम क्रिया करनी चाहिए थी पर उसे बच्ची समझकर केवल दफना दिया गया था और अंतिम क्रिया नहीं किया गया था। उसकी आत्मा भी भटक रही है।

----------


## Aghori

लोग अभी आपस में बात कर ही रहे थे तभी रमेसर काका बलेसरा बहिन के साथ मड़ई से बाहर निकले। बलेसरा गाँव के लोगों को एकत्र देखकर फूट-फूटकर रोने लगी थी। सब लोग उसे समझा रहे थे पर दूर से ही। रमेसर काका के अलावा किसी की भी हिम्मत नहीं हो रही थी कि वह बलेसरा के पास जाए।

बलेसरा अचानक बोल पड़ी, ""हाँ यह सही है कि मैं मर चुकी हूँ। पर मुझसे डरने की आवश्यकता नहीं है। मैं इसी गाँव की बेटी हूँ पर आजतक भटक रही हूं। मेरी सुध कोई नहीं ले रहा है। मैं इस गड़ही पर रहकर अन्य भूत-प्रेतों से अपने गाँव के लोगों की रक्षा करती हूँ। मैं नहीं चाहती हूँ कि इस गड़ही पर, इन आम के पेड़ों पर अगर कोई गाँव का व्यक्ति ओल्हा-पाती खेले तो उसे किसी भूत का कोपभाजन बनना पड़े। इतना कहने के बाद बलेसरा रोने लगी और रोते-रोते बोली, "मुझे एक प्रेत ने ओल्हा-पाती खेलते समय धक्का दे दिया था।"

 आगे बलेसरा ने जो कुछ बताया उससे लोगों के रोएं खड़े हो गए। बलेसरा ने क्या-क्या बताया इसे जानने के लिए इस कहानी की अगली कड़ी का आपको इंतजार करना पड़ेगा। आखिर वो प्रेत कौन था जिसने बलेसरा को धक्का दिया था। अरे नहीं-नहीं आपलोगों को अब इंतजार नहीं कराऊँगा। इ कहानी की दूसरी और अंतिम कड़ी का आनंद उठाइए। आइए आपको बलेसरा के अतीत में ले चलता हूँ। पूर्व कहानी (इस कहानी के पूर्वार्ध) से यह तो स्पष्ट हो चुका है कि बलेसरा का घोठा (उसके पिताजी का) गाँव से बाहर एक गढ़ही (तालाब) के किनारे था। बलेसरा बचपन में अपना अधिक समय इसी घोठे पर गुजारती थी।

बलेसरा अभी 10-12 साल की थी तभी से अपने घर का सारा काम संभाल ली थी। अपने माँ के कामों में हाथ बँटाने के साथ ही साथ खेती-बारी का काम और गोबर-गोहथार। जाड़े के दिनों में जब सूर्यदेव घने कुहरे को चीरकर कँपकपाते हुए अपना दर्शन देते थे तो बलेसरा तरई (चट्टाई) निकालकर मड़ई के बाहर बिछा देती थी और उसी पर बैठकर घमावन *(**धूप लेना ...घमावन घाम से बना है जिसका मतलब धूप होता है)*लेती थी और उसकी माँ उसके बालों में कंघी आदि करती थी, अगर इसे गँवई भाषा में कहें तो बलेसरा अपने माँ से ढील (जूँ) हेरवाती थी। इस तरई पर बैठकर वह अपने माँ से स्वेटर बुनना, डलिया, कुरुई, दौरा आदि बिनना (बुनना) भी सिखती थी। लोगों की सुनें तो बलेसरा बहुत ही गुणी होने के साथ ही साथ बहुत खूबसूरत भी थी।

कहा जाता है कि एक भेड़ियार जो लगभग 20-22 साल का गबड़ू जवान था वह अक्सर अपनी भेंड़ों को लेकर इसी गढ़ई की ओर से निकलता था। वह किस गाँव का था इसका पता किसी को भी नहीं था पर जब भी वह अपनी भेड़ों को लेकर इस गढ़ई की ओर आता था तो 1-2 घंटे इसी गढ़ई पर आराम करता था।

बार-बार इस गढ़ई पर आने के कारण बलेसरा के भइया (पिताजी) से उसका थोड़ा परिचय भी हो गया था और वह बलेसरा के भइया (पिताजी) को काका कहकर पुकारता था। बलेसरा के भइया (पिताजी) उससे 2-3 कंबल भी खरीदे थे। सुनने में आता है कि वह बलेसरा के भइया से इन कंबलों का पैसा नहीं लिया था और कहा था कि काका इधर बराबर आता ही हूँ और आपके घर पर पानी-ओनी पीता हूँ, कभी-कभी आपके वहां से सत्तू-भुजा आदि भी खाने को मिल जाता है, इसलिए आपसे इन कंबलों का पैसा नहीं लूँगा पर हाँ अगर आप अब आगे कोई कंबल खरीदेंगे तो जरूर पैसा लूँगा।

आपको लग रहा होगा कि इस भूतही कहानी से इस भेड़िहार का क्या संबंध? और साथ ही यह कहानी तो किसी और दिशा में बढ़ रही है। पर ऐसी बात नहीं है। दरअसल हुआ यह कि एक दिन उस भेड़िहार ने बलेसरा के भइया (पिताजी) से कहा कि काका हम आपकी छवड़ी (लड़की) से बेयाह (विवाह) करना चाहते हैं। यह बात सुनते ही बलेसरा के भइया (पिताजी) दौड़कर मड़ई में से लउर (लाठी) निकाल लाए और गुस्से में उस भेड़िहार को 2-3 लउर जमा दिए और उसे वहाँ से भागने के लिए कहे और साथ ही यह भी कहे कि फिर कभी िस गढ़ई पर अपनी सूरत मत दिखाना।

----------


## Aghori

इस बात को बीते कई महीने हो गए थे पर एक दिन अचानक वह भेड़िहार फिर से उस गढ़ई पर प्रकट हुआ। इस बार उसने अपनी भेड़ों को बलेसरा की मढ़ई से दूर ही रखा और गढ़ई के दूसरे किनारे पर एक छोटी मड़ई डाल कर रहने लगा। बलेसरा के भइया (पिताजी) को इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ा।

वह भेड़िहार प्रतिदिन सुबह में अपनी भेड़ों को लेकर निकल जाता पर साम को उसी गड़ही पर वापस आकर रात बिताता। एक दिन मौका देखकर उसने फिर से बलेसरा के भइया को कहा कि वह बलेसरा का विवाह उससे कर दें पर बलेसरा के भइया  इस बार भी तैयार नहीं हुए और फिर से उसको मारने पर ऊतारू हो गए पर वह भेड़िहार डरा नहीं और सिर्फ इतना ही कहकर चला गया कि जैसी आपकी मर्जी।

कहा जाता है कि उसी दिन रात को वह भेड़िहार फिर से अपनी भेड़ों के साथ उस गढ़ही पर आया और शराब के नशे में पता नहीं क्या-क्या बोला। उसने यहाँ तक कहा कि आज की रात उसके जीवन की आखरी रात है पर बलेसरा के भइया ने उसकी बातों को अनसुनी कर दी और सोंचे की सुबह गाँव के कुछ बड़े-बुजुर्गों के सामने इसे मारकर यहाँ से भगा दूँगा।
सुबह हुई उस भेड़िहार की भेड़े  उठकर चरने के लिए इधर-उधर जाने लगीं पर भेड़िहार का कुछ भी अता-पता नहीं था। सूर्यदेव के सिर पर आ जाने के बाद भी वह भेड़िहार अपनी मढ़ई से बाहर नहीं निकला। इधर बलेसरा के भइया गाँव में जाकर 8-10 लोगों को पंचायत करने के लिए एकट्ठा कर के उस गढ़ही पर ले आए।
जब एक आदमी ने उस भेड़िहार के मढ़ई में जाकर उसको हाँक लगाई तो उसने कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया। अब वह आदमी उस सोए भेड़िहार के पास जाकर उसको जगाने की कोशिश की पर यह क्या उस भेड़िहार के प्राण-पखेरू तो उड़ गए थे।
यह बात गाँव -जवार में आग की तरह फैल गई कि उस भेड़िहार ने जहर खाकर आत्म हत्या कर ली है। पुलिस आई और उसकी लास को पोस्टमार्टम के लिए ले गई। खैर यह बात आई-गई हो गई।
इस घटना के लगभग 1 साल बाद एक दिन जब बलेसरा गाँव के ही कुछ बकरी-गाय आदि के चरवाहों के साथ ओल्हापाती खेल रही थी तो वही डाल टूट गई जिसपर वह बैठी थी और उसकी भी इहलीला समाप्त हो गई।

गाँव के लोगों को यह मात्र एक दुर्घटना लगी थी और उनको लगा था कि पेड़ पर से गिरकर बलेसरा की मौत हो गई। उसको उसी गढ़ही पर एक कोने में दफना दिया गया क्योंकि उसके घर वालों को लगा था कि बलेसरा अभी 11-12 साल की बच्ची ही तो है।
पर आज जब बलेसरा ने बताया कि उसे ओल्हापाती खेलते समय किसी ने धक्का दिया था और वह धक्का देनेवाला व्यक्ति कोई और नहीं वही भेड़िहार था। बलेसरा ने सुबकते हुए  आगे कहा कि जब से वह भेड़िहार मरा उसके लगभग 1 महीने बाद से ही उसे लगने लगा था कि कोई साया उसका पीछा कर रही है पर उसने यह बात किसी से नहीं बताई। वहीं कहीं भी जाती थी तो उसे आभास होता था कि कहीं कोई तो ऐसा है जिसे मैं देख नहीं पा रही हूँ।

बलेसरा ने बताया कि एकदिन वह मढ़ई में  अकेले थी। उसदिन उसके माता-पिता ऊँख छिलने (गन्ना छिलने) गन्ने के खेत में गए थे और बलेसरा मढ़ई में खाना बना रही थी। तभी वह भेड़िहार प्रकट हुआ और बलेसरा कुछ समझे इसके पहले ही फूट-फूटकर रोने लगा। बलेसरा की तो चिख निकल गई पर उस भेड़िहार ने उसे न डरने के लिए कहा और कहा कि वह उससे शादी कर ले। पर बलेसरा ने मना कर दिया। इसके बाद वह भेड़िहार गायब हो गया और इस घटना के 4-5 दिन बाद ही उसने बलेसरा को पेड़ से धक्का देकर मार डाला।

बलेसरा आगे रो-रोकर कहने लगी कि उस भेड़िहार ने मुझपर कब्जा कर लिया है। मैं उसकी गुलाम हूँ, वह जो बोलता है वह मुझे करना पड़ता है और कभी-कभी वह कोई गल्ती करने पर हमें मारता भी है। उसने आगे कहा कि इस भूतही दुनिया में जो सबसे ताकतवर है उसकी ही चलती है। यहाँ भी पुरुष वर्ग महिलाओं पर हाबी है। उसने कहा कि कभी-कभी उस भेड़िहार के कई सारे दोस्त मिलकर मुझे मारते हैं और हमेशा सताते रहते हैं।

----------


## Aghori

उसने कहा कि हम  भूत-प्रेतों का भी एक क्षेत्र होता है जिसमें हमलोग विचरण करते हैं। हम  दूसरे भूत-प्रेतों के क्षेत्र में जाना पसंद नहीं करते। उसने यहाँ तक कहा  कि हमारा भी शोषण किया जाता है। हमें एक नौकरानी की तरह रहना पड़ता है। जब  जिस बड़े भूत कि मर्जी हुई उसके हुकुम की तालिम करनी पड़ती है।

उसने कहा कि हम भूत भी कई प्रकार के होते हैं, कुछ अच्छे भूत भी हैं, वे किसी का नुकसान नही करते बस
अपने ही धुन में रहते हैं। उसने कहा कि हम भूत-प्रेत में भी हर जातियों के  भूत हैं। कोई मुसलमान तो कोई हिंदू तो कोई और। और हम लोग विशेषकर अपनी जाति  के पूजा-पाठ करनेवाले लोगों से दूर रहना ही पसंद करते हैं। हमें धार्मिक,  स्वच्छ स्थानों पर जाने में डर लगता है, ऐसा लगता है कि कोई ऐसी शक्ति है  जो हमें जलाकर राख कर देगी।

इसके बाद बलेसरा और फूट-फूटकर रोने लगी। उसने वहाँ खड़े लोगों से गुहार  लगाई कि मैं इस गढ़ई पर रहते हुए भूत-प्रेतों से इस गाँव की रक्षा करने की  भी कोशिश करती हूँ। आखिर कबतक मैं ऐसे ही भटकती रहूँगी और उस भेड़िहार का  अत्याचार सहती रहूँगी।
उसकी बात सुनकर गाँव के पंडीजी आगे आए और बोले कि बेटी आज ही तेरा उद्धार  करने के लिए हम लोग कुछ करेंगे और उसे इस भूतही दुनिया से छुटकारा दिलाकर  तुझे इस प्रेतात्मा से मुक्ति दिला देंगे।

इसके बाद बलेसरा अचानक गायब हो गई और पंडीजी ने उसी दिन बाजार से धार्मिक  अनुष्ठान के लिए कुछ सामान मँगाए और दूसरे दिन सुबह कुछ पूजा-पाठ किए। कहा  जाता है कि अब बलेसरा को मुक्ति मिल गई है।

----------


## Aghori

(प्रभाकर पाण्डेय)

रमेसर बाबू अपने कार्यालय में अपनी सीट पर बैठकर फाइलों को उलट-पलट रहे थे। उनका कार्यालय ग्रामीण क्षेत्र में था जहाँ जाने के लिए कच्ची सड़कों से होकर जाना पड़ता था। अरे इतना ही नहीं, कार्यालय के आस-पास में जंगली पौधों की अधिकता थी, कहीं कहीं तो ये जंगली पौधे इतने सघन थे कि एक घने जंगल के रूप में दिखते थे। कार्यालय के मुख्य दरवाजे को छोड़ दें तो बाकी हिस्से पूरी तरह से घाँस-फूँस आदि से ढंके लगते थे।


 कार्यालय के कमरों की खिड़कियों आदि पर लंबे-लंबे घास-फूँसों का साम्राज्य था। दिन में भी कार्यालय में एक हल्का अंधकार पसरा रहता था, जिससे ऐसा लगता था कि यह कार्यालय हरी-भरी वादियों में शांत मन से बैठा हुआ किसी गहरे चिंतन में डूबा हुआ हो। क्योंकि इस कार्यालय में कुल कर्मचारियों की संख्या मात्र 5 ही थी जिसमें से एक रामखेलावन थे, जो चपरासी के रूप में यहाँ अपनी सेवा दे रहे थे। रामखेलावन ही वह व्यक्ति थे जिनके कार्य-व्यवहार से यह शांत कार्यालय कभी-कभी मुखर हो उठता था और कर्मचारियों की हँसी-ठिठोली से जाग उठता था।

रामखेलावन जी, पास के ही एक गाँव के रहने वाले थे और प्रतिदिन कोई न कोई असहज घटना कार्यालय के बाकी 4 कर्मचारियों को सुनाया करते थे। वे विशेषकर जब भी कार्यालय में प्रवेश करते तो सबसे पहले रमेसर बाबू के कमरे में जाते और राम-राम कहने के साथ ही शुरू हो जाते कि बाबू कल तो गाँव में गजब हो गया था। 

रमदेइया को जंगल में चुडैल ने पकड़ लिया था तो मनोहर का सामना एक भयानक भूत से हो गया था। जबतक रामखेलावन जी सभी कर्मचारियों से मिलकर कुछ भूत-प्रेत, गाँव-गड़ा की बातें नहीं बता लेते, उन्हें कल (चैन) नहीं पड़ता था। कोई कर्मचारी रामखेलावन की बातों को सहजता से सुनता तो कोई केवल हाँ-हूँ करके उस ओर कान नहीं देता और उन्हें स्टोप जला कर चाय बनाने के लिए कह देता या पानी की ही माँग करके उनसे बचने की कोशिश करता। पर रामखेलावन की बातों को रमेसर बाबू बहुत ही सजगता से सुनते और पूरा ध्यान देते हुए बीच-बीच में हाँ-हूँ करने के साथ कुछ सवाल भी पूछते। 



एक दिन की बात है, रामखेलावन जी कार्यालय थोड़ा जल्दी ही पहुँच गए और सीधे रमेसर बाबू के कमरे में घुस गए। पर उस समय रमेसर बाबू अपनी कुर्सी पर नहीं थे, शायद वे अभी कार्यालय पहुँचे ही नहीं थे। रामखेलावन थोड़ा डरे-सहमे लग रहे थे और बार-बार अपने माथे पर आ रहे पसीने को गमछे से पोछ रहे थे। 

वे ज्यों ही कमरे से बाहर निकले त्यों ही कार्यालय के प्रांगण में उन्होंने रमेसर बाबू को अपनी साइकिल को खड़े करते हुए देखा। वे दौड़कर रमेसर बाबू के पास पहुँच गए और बिना जयरम्मी किए ही हकलाकर, घबराकर बोले, “बाबू, बाबू! कल रात को तो गजब हो गया। मेरा पूरा परिवार आफत में आ गया है। समझ में नहीं आ रहा है कि क्या करूँ?” रमेसर बाबू ने उन्हें अपने कमरे की ओर चलने का इशारा करते हुए आगे-आगे तेज कदमों से अपने कार्यालय-कक्ष में प्रवेश किए। फिर एक कुर्सी पर रामखेलावन जी को बैठने का इशारा करते हुए अपने झोले को वहीं मेज पर रखकर एक गिलास में पानी लेकर कक्ष के बाहर आकर हाथ-ओथ धोए। 

उसके बाद कमरे में लगे हनुमानजी की फोटो को अगरबत्ती दिखाने के बाद अपनी कुर्सी पर बैठते हुए रामखेलावनजी से बोले, “रामखेलावनजी, अब अपनी बात पूरी विस्तार से बताइए।” उनकी अनुमति मिलते ही रामखेलावनजी कहना शुरू किए, “बाबू, कल मैं जब शाम को घर पर पहुँचा तो पता चला की मेरी बहू कुछ लकड़ी आदि की व्यवस्था करने जंगल की ओर गई थी और वहीं उसे किसे चुड़ैल ने धर लिया था। वह इधर-उधर जंगल में भटक रही थी तभी कुछ गाँव के ही गाय-बकरी के चरवाहों की नजर उस पर पड़ी। वे लोग स्थिति को भाँप गए और मेरी बहू को पकड़कर घर पर छोड़ गए। फिर गाँव के ही सोखा बाबा ने झाँड़-फूँक की उसके बाद उस चुड़ैंल से छुटकारा मिला। पर आज सुबह फिर से उस पर चुड़ैल हावी हो गई है, सुबह से ही सोखा बाबा उसे उतारने में लगे हैं, पर वह छोड़कर जाने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही है। समझ में नहीं आ रहा है कि क्या करूं?”

----------


## Aghori

रामखेलावन की बातों को सुनकर रमेसर बाबू थोड़े गंभीर हुए और अचानक पता नहीं  क्या सूझा कि हँसने लगे। रमेसर बाबू की यह हालत देखकर रामखेलावनजी तो और  भी हक्के-बक्के हो गए। उन्हें समझ में नहीं आया कि आखिर इनको क्या हो गया,  कहीं इनपर भी तो किसी भूत-प्रेत का साया नहीं पड़ गया? अभी रामखेलावनजी यही  सब सोच रहे थे तभी रमेसर बाबू अपनी कुर्सी पर से उठे और बिना कुछ बोले  रामखेलावन को अपने पीछे आने का इशारा करते हुए कमरे से बाहर निकल गए।


 कमरे से बाहर निकल कर रमेसर बाबू पास की ही एक झाँड़ी से कुछ पत्तों को  तोड़ा और मन ही मन कुछ मंत्र बुदबुदाए फिर रामखेलावन को उन पत्तों को देते  हुए बोले कि आप इसे पीसकर अपनी बहू को पिला दें, और अपने घर पर ही रूकें।  मैं कार्यालय में कुछ जरूरी काम-काज निपटाकर अभी 1-2 घंटे में आपके घर पर  पहुँचता हूँ।

रामखेलावनजी बिना कुछ बोले, केवल सिर हिलाए और उन पत्तों को लेकर घर की ओर बढ़ें। रास्ते में उन्हें केवल एक ही बात खाए जा रही थी कि रमेसर बाबू को यहाँ आए 3 साल हो गए पर कभी उन्होंने इस बात का जिक्र नहीं किया कि वे भूत-प्रेतों को उतारना भी जानते हैं। कहीं वे मजाक में तो इन पत्तों को तोड़कर, झूठ-मूठ में कुछ बुदबुदाकर मुझे नहीं दे दिए? पर रमेसर बाबू ऐसा नहीं कर सकते, वे तो बहुत गंभीर आदमी हैं, और हमारी सारी बातों को भी तो बहुत गंभीरता से लेते हैं और समय-समय पर हर प्रकार से हमारी मदद भी तो करते रहते हैं। ना-ना, वे मेरे साथ मजाक नहीं कर सकते। यही सब सोचते-सोचते रामखेलावनजी घर पर पहुँच गए। घर के बाहर 10-15 गाँव-घर के ही लोग बैठे नजर आए। एक खटिया पर सोखा बाबा भी बैठकर लोगों से कुछ बात-चीत कर रहे थे। रामखेलावनजी को देखते ही सोखा बाबा बोल पड़े, “रामखेलावन, यह चुड़ैल तो बहुत ढीठ है, रात को छोड़ तो दी थी पर सुबह फिर से आ गई। 2-3 घंटे मैंने कोशिश किया पर छोड़कर जाने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही है, अभी भी आंगन में नाच-कूद रही है। मेरे मंत्रों का अब तो उस पर कुछ असर भी नहीं हो रहा है, यहाँ तक कि मेरा भी मजाक उड़ा दी। इतना सब होने के बाद मैं उसे छोड़कर बाहर आकर बैठ गया हूँ। मैं अब कुछ नहीं कर सकता। मेरा जितना पावर था, वह सब अजमा लिया।”


रामखेलावनजी सोखा बाबा के ही बगल में बैठते हुए अपनी लड़की को आवाज लगाए, उनकी लड़की घर में से दौड़ते हुए बाहर निकली। फिर रामखेलावनजी ने उन पत्तों को उसे देते हुए कहा कि अभी इसे पीसकर बहू को पिला दो। अगर ना-नूकर करती है तो जबरदस्ती पिलाओ। इसके बाद रामखेलावन की लड़की उन पत्तों को लेकर घर में गई तथा उन पत्तों को पीसकर अपनी भाभी को पिलाई। अरे यह क्या, एक घूँट अंदर जाते ही रामखेलावन जी की बहू तो काफी शांत हो गई और वहीं आंगन में ही एक तरई पर बैठ गई। अब उसके व्यवहार में काफी अंतर आ गया था। उसका कूदना-नाचना बंद हो गया। रामखेलावनजी की लड़की दौड़ते हुए घर में बाहर निकली और रामखेलावनजी की ओर देखकर बोली, “बाबू, बाबू! भउजी को अब आराम हो गया है, वे आंगन में ही अब शांति से बैठ गई हैं।” 


बाहर जितने लोग बैठे थे, वे सब हतप्रभ हो गए। आखिर जो चुड़ैल इतने बड़े सोखा से बस में नहीं आई, वह दो-चार पत्तों को पिलाने से कैसे बस में आ सकती है? आखिर वे कैसे पत्ते थे? क्या किसी धर्म-स्थान से लाए गए थे या किसी बहुत बड़े पंडित, ओझा, सोखा आदि ने दिए थे? वहाँ बैठे लोगों में से एक ने रामखेलावनजी की ओर देखा पर कुछ बोले इससे पहले ही रामखेलावनजी ने उन पत्तों के बारे में बता दिया। सभी लोग बिन देखे उस रमेसर बाबू के प्रति नतमस्तक हो गए। सोखा बाबा ने कहा कि वास्तव में आपके रमेसर बाबू तो बहुत पहुँचे निकले। जिस चुड़ैल को बस में करने के लिए मैंने सारे के सारे हथकंडे अपना लिए, उसे उनके मंत्रित दो-चार पत्तों ने बस में कर लिया। फिर तो रामखेलावनजी थोड़ा तन कर बैठ गए और लगे रमेसर बाबू का गुणगान करने। अभी वे लोग आपस में बात कर ही रहे थे तभी रमेसर बाबू की साइकिल वहाँ रूकी।

----------


## Aghori

रमेसर बाबू को देखते ही रामखेलावनजी दौड़कर रमेसर बाबू के हाथ से साइकिल  लेकर खुद ही खड़ी करते हुए बोले, रमेसर बाबू, आपके पत्तों ने तो कमाल कर  दिया। अब बहू काफी अच्छी है और शांति से आंगन में बैठी है। रमेसर बाबू के  इतना कहते ही वहाँ बैठे सभी लोग खड़े हो गए और रमेसर बाबू की जयरम्मी करने  लगे। रमेसर बाबू सबका अभिवादन स्वीकार करते हुए उन लोगों के बीच ही एक खाट  पर बैठ गए। फिर रमेसर बाबू ने रामखेलावनजी की बहू को घर में बाहर बुलवाया।  वह काफी शांत थी पर रमेसर बाबू को लगा कि अभी भी वह चुड़ैल यहीं है और  पत्ते का असर खत्म होते ही फिर से इसे जकड़ लेगी। रमेसर बाबू ने  रामखेलावनजी की बहू को अपने पास बैठने का इशारा करते हुए कुछ मंत्र  बुदबुदाने लगे। अरे यह क्या, रामखेलावनजी की बहू घबराकर बोल उठी, मुझे छोड़  दीजिए, मैं जा रही हूँ, मैं अब कभी भी इसे नहीं पकड़ूँगी। मुझे जाने  दीजिए, मुझे जाने दीजिए, मैं जल रही हूँ, मुझे छोड़ दीजिए। उस चुड़ैल को इस  तरह गिड़गिड़ाते हुए देखकर रामखेलावनजी की काफी हिम्मत बढ़ गई। वे बोल  पड़े, रमेसर बाबू, इसे छोड़िएगा मत। इसे जला कर भस्म कर दीजिए। पर वह  चुड़ैल रामखेलावनजी की ओर ध्यान न देते हुए, रमेसर बाबू की ओर दयनीय स्थिति  में देखते हुए अपने प्राणों की भीख माँगती रही।

रमेसर बाबू काफी गंभीर लग रहे थे। वे रामखेलावनजी की बहू की ओर गुस्से से देखते हुए बोले कि तुम कौन हो और इसे क्यों पकड़ीं?इस पर वह चुड़ैल गिड़गिड़ाते हुए बोली की मैं पास के ही जंगल में रहती हूँ। मैं बंजारा परिवार से हूँ, एकबार हमारे परिवार ने इसी जंगल के बाहर अपना टेंट लगाया था। शाम के समय मैं लकड़ी लेने जंगल में प्रवेश की। मुझे पता नहीं चला कि कब मैं घने जंगल में पहुँच गई और रास्ता भी भटक गई। तब तक रात भी होने लगी थी। जंगल में पूरा अंधेरा पसरना शुरू हो गया था। मैं थोड़ी डर गई थी पर हिम्मत नहीं खोई थी। अचानक मेरे दिमाग में एक विचार आया। मैंने सोचा कि रात के इस अंधेरे में अब रास्ता खोजना ठीक नहीं। कहीं किसी जंगली जानवर की शिकार न हो जाऊँ। इसलिए मैंने हिम्मत करके वहीं एक मोटे जंगली पेड़ पर चढ़कर बैठ गई। मैंने सोचा कि सुबह होते ही मेरे परिवार के लोग जरूर मुझे खोजने आएंगे और अगर नहीं भी आए तो मैं दिन में अपना रास्ता खोज लूँगी। पर वह रात शायद मेरे जीवन की समाप्ति के लिए ही आई थी। मैं जिस पेड़ पर चढ़कर बैठी थी, उसी पर एक प्रेत का डेरा था। आधी रात तक तो सब कुछ एकदम ठीक-ठाक था पर उसके बाद अचानक वह प्रेत कहीं से उस पेड़ पर आ बैठा। उसके आते ही जैसे पूरे जंगल में भयंकर तूफान आ गया हो। अनेकों पेड़ों की डालियाँ तेज हवा से डरावने रूप से हिलने लगी थीं। मुझे देखते ही वह जोरदार ढंग से अट्टहास किया और मुझे कोई प्रेतनी ही समझ कर बोला कि तुम्हें पता नहीं कि यह मेरा निवास है। मैं कुछ जरूरी काम से जंगल से बाहर क्या गया, तूने मेरे बसेरे पर कब्जा कर लिया। मैं तूझे छोड़ूँगा नहीं, इतना कहकर वह मेरे तरफ झपटा, अत्यधिक डर से तो मेरी चींख निकल गई। मैं बहुत तेज चिल्लाई की मैं कोई प्रेतनी नहीं हूँ। मैं इंसान हूँ इंसान। मेरी बातों को सुनकर तो वह और जोर से अट्टहास करने लगा और बोला कि मुझे एक संगिनी चाहिए। तुझे अगर सही-सलामत रहना है तो मुझसे विवाह करना होगा। मरता क्या न करता। मैंने सोचा कि अब इस समय बस एक ही रास्ता है कि इसकी बातों को मान लिया जाए और दिन उगने के बाद यहाँ से खिसक लिया जाएगा। मैंने उसके हाँ में हाँ मिलाते हुए अपनी सहमति दे दी। मुझे क्या पता था कि यह सहमति मुझपर बहुत भारी पड़ेगी।

----------


## Aghori

इतना कहने के  बाद रामखेलावन की बहू पर सवार वह चुड़ैल फूट-फूटकर रोने लगी। रमेसर बाबू  थोड़े भावुक हो गए और उसके प्रति थोड़ी नरमी दिखाते हुए पानी भरा लोटा उसको  पीने के लिए दे दिए। दो-चार घूँट पानी पीने के बाद उसने फिर से कहना शुरू  किया। मेरी सहमति देने के बाद वह प्रेत पता नहीं कहाँ गायब हो गया, उसके  गायब होते ही मैंने थोड़ीं चैन की साँस ली पर यह क्या अभी 10-15 मिनट भी  नहीं बीते होंगे कि उस जंगल में जैसे भूचाल आ गया हो। एक बहुत बड़ा तूफान  आ गया हो। कितने पेड़ों की पता नहीं कितनी डालियाँ टूटकर धरती पर पड़ गईं।  कम से कम सैकड़ों भूत-प्रेत वहाँ उपस्थिति हो गए थे। चारों तरफ चीख-पुकार  मचा हुआ था। कुछ डरावनी अट्टहास कर रहे थे तो कुछ इस डाली से उस डाली पर  कूद-फाँद रहे थे, तो कुछ ताली बजाकर नाच रहे थे। मुझे तो कुछ समझ में ही  नहीं आ रहा था कि यह सब क्या हो रहा है। तब तक वही प्रेत  फिर से मेरे पास प्रकट हुआ और बोला की विवाह की व्यवस्था करने चला गया था।  अपने परिवार वालों को बुलाने चला गया था। शादी में इन सबको भी तो शरीक  करना होगा। अरे यह क्या अब तो मेरी शामत आ गई। पूरा शरीर पीला पड़ गया। कुछ  बोलने की हिम्मत नहीं रही, तभी अचानक एक प्रेतनी वहां प्रकट हुई और उस  प्रेत से लड़ने लगी। वह प्रेतनी  बोल रही थी कि मेरे रहते तूँ दूसरी शादी करेगा, कदापि नहीं, कदापि नहीं।  मैं ऐसा नहीं होने दूँगी और इतना कहने के साथ ही उस प्रेतनी ने उस डाल से  मुझे धक्का दे दिया और जमीन पर गिरने के कुछ ही समय बाद मेरी इहलीला समाप्त  हो गई थी। इतने कहने के साथ ही वह चुड़ैल फिर से रोने लगी थी।


इसके बाद रमेसर  बाबू ने उस चुड़ैल को चुप रहने का इशारा करते हुए कहा कि आज के बाद तूँ इन  गाँव वालों को कभी परेशान नहीं करोगी। चुड़ैल ने हामी भरते हुए कहा कि ठीक  है। पर मैं तो एक बहुत ही छोटी आत्मा हूँ। इन पास के जंगलों में पता नहीं  कितनी भयानक-भयानक आत्माएँ विचरण करती हैं। आप उन सबसे इस गाँव वालों को  कैसे बचा पाएँगे। उस चुड़ैल की इस बात को सुनते हुए रमेसर बाबू हल्की  मुस्कान में बोले। तूँ तो बकस इन लोगों को, बाकी भूत-प्रेतों से कैसे  निपटना है, वह तूँ मुझपर छोड़। इसके बाद रमेसर बाबू ने लोगों को अब कभी न  पकड़ने की बात उस चुड़ैल से तीन बार कबूल करवाई तथा साथ ही उसे थूककर चाटने  के बाद ही जाने दिया।
तो पाठकगण,  रमेसर बाबू ने उस चुड़ैल से तो गाँव वालों को छुटकारा दिला दिया पर क्या वे  दूसरे भूत-प्रेतों से उन गाँव वालों की रक्षा कर पाए??? राज को राज ही रहने दिया जाए।

----------


## Aghori

भूत की कहानी भी सत्य हो सकती है क्या? कुछ लोग इसपर सत्यता की मुहर लगाते हैं तो कुछ लोग गढ़ी हुई मान कर रोब जमाते हैं। खैर मैं तो यह मानता हूँ कि अगर भगवान का अस्तित्व है तो भूत-प्रेतों का क्यों नहीं? पर यह भी सही है कि हमें भूत-प्रेत के पचड़े में न पड़ते हुए ऐसी कहानियों को काल्पनिक मानते हुए मनोरंजन के रूप में लेना चाहिए। यानि कोई भी सुनी हुई घटना जब कोई सुनाता है तो वह पूरी तरह से सत्य ही हो यह कहा नहीं जा सकता। हाँ अगर कोई स्वयं पर बीती घटना सुनाता है तो उसकी सत्यता से पूरी तरह से इंकार भी नहीं किया जा सकता। खैर छोड़िए इन बातों को! मेरी कहानियों को आप केवल मनोरंजन के रूप में ही लें। हाँ साथ ही यह भी सत्य है कि मैं केवल मनोरंजन प्रदान करने के लिए कल्पना की धरातल पर इन कहानियों को गढ़ता हूँ और यह भी मानता हूँ कि कहानी तो कही हुई बात ही है जिसे कहानीकार अपनी भाषा शैली में, अपने विचारों को प्रमुखता देते हुए परोसता है पर सत्य
कहानियों के अस्तित्व को भी मैं नकार नहीं सकता।




अभी जो कहानी सुनाने जा रहा हूँ, यह एक ऐसे भूत की है जो ट्रक का ड्राइवर था और भेद खुलने के पहले तक हर महीने अपने परिवार को मनीआर्डर भेजता रहता था। हँसी आती है लोगों की कारदस्तानी पर, अरे अगर भूत हर महीने अपने परिवार को मनीआर्डर भेज रहा है तो ऐसे भूत की छान-बीन करके, उसका क्रिया-कर्म करके उसकी आत्मा की शांति के लिए पूजा-पाठ करवाने की क्या आवश्यकता है? उसे इस भूत-प्रेत की योनि से छुटकारा दिलवाने की क्या आवश्यकता है? ऐसे भूत मिलते कहाँ है जो हर महीने अपनों की आर्थिक मदद करते रहें? नहीं पर आवश्यकता है, क्योंकि ये भूत-प्रेत भी किसी के सगे-संबंधी ही होते हैं और कोई भी नहीं चाहता कि उसका कोई अपना मृत्यु के बाद भूत-प्रेत की योनि में भटकता रहे।




हुनेसरजी (नाम बदला हुआ) हमारे जिले के ही रहने वाले थे और शादी-शुदा थे। उनके परिवार में उनके दो छोटे भाई, माता-पिता, पत्नी तथा दो प्यारे बच्चे थे। हुनेसर जी कोलकाता में किसी सेठ के यहाँ ट्रक की ड्राइवरी करते थे। उन्हें ट्रक पर माल लादकर दूर-दूर के शहरों में जाना पड़ता था। वे बहुत ही मेहनती थे और अपना काम पूरी जिम्मेदारी व ईमानदारी से करते थे। उनके कार्यों से उनका सेठ भी बहुत ही खुश था और हर महीने उन्हें अपने साथ लेकर डाकघर जाता था और हजार-बारह सौ उनके घर मनीआर्डर जरूर कराता था। हुनेसरजी की जीवन गाड़ी बहुत ही मजे में चल रही थी। कभी-कभी जब उनको माल लेकर लखनऊ, बनारस आदि आना पड़ता तो वे थोड़ा समय निकालकर घर पर भी आ जाते और घर वालों का हाल-चाल लेने के बाद वापस चले जाते।



एक बार की बात है कि हुनेसरजी रात को करीब दस बजे ट्रक लेकर निकले। उन्हें दिल्ली की ओर जाना था। उनके साथ सामू नामका एक खलाँसी भी था। हुनेसरजी खलाँसी को अपने बेटे जैसा मानते थे और उसे ट्रक चलाना भी सिखाते थे। अब सामू ट्रक चलाने में निपुण भी हो गया था। उस रात सामू ने जिद करके कहा कि आप आराम से सो जाइए तो ट्रक चलाकर मैं ले चलता हूँ। हुनेसरजी ना कहकर ट्रक खुद चलाते हुए निकल पड़े और सामू उनके बगल में बैठा रहा। रात के करीब 1 बजे होंगे और ट्रक एक चौड़ी सड़क पर तेज गति से दौड़ा चला जा रहा था। अचानक हुनेसरजी को पता नहीं क्या हुआ कि वे सड़क किनारे ट्रक रोककर बीड़ी सुलगाकर पीने लगे। बीड़ी पीने के बाद वे सामू से बोले कि मुझे बहुत नींद आ रही है अस्तु मैं सोने जा रहा हूँ। तुम एक काम करो, मजे में (धीरे-धीरे) ट्रक चलाकर ले चलो। 

सामू तो ट्रक चलाना ही चाहता था, उसने हामी भरकर ट्रक की स्टेरिंग पकड़ ली और धीमी गति से ट्रक को दौड़ाने लगा। लगभग आधे-एक घंटे के बाद जब सामू को लगा कि अब हुनेसरजी गहरी नींद में सो रहे हैं तो उसको मस्ती सूझी। उसने ट्रक की स्पीड बहुत ही तेज कर दी और गुनगुनाते हुए ड्राइबिंग करने लगा। अचानक उसे पीछे से एक और ट्रक आती दिखाई पड़ी। शायद जिसकी स्पीड और भी तेज थी। उसने सोचा कि शायद पीछे से आ रही ट्रक उससे आगे निकलना चाहती है। सामू का भी खून अभी तो एकदम नया था। वह भला ऐसा क्यों होने दे, उसने भी ट्रक का एक्सीलेटर चाँपते हुए ट्रक को और भी तेज दौड़ाने लगा। अरे यह क्या उसने ट्रक की स्पीड इतनी बढ़ा दी कि ट्रक अब उसके काबू से बाहर हो गई। वह कुछ सोंच पाता इससे पहले ही ट्रक सड़क छोड़कर उतर गई और एक पेड़ से टकराकर पूरी तरह से नष्ट हो गई।

----------


## Aghori

इस दुर्घटना में हुनेसरजी तो प्रभु को प्यारे हो गए पर सामू बच गया। उसे कुछ ट्रक चालकों ने पास के अस्पताल में भर्ती कराकर उसके सेठ को सूचना भिजवा दी थी। सामू 4-5 दिन अस्पताल में पड़ा रहा। उसे अपनी गल्ती पर बहुत ही पछतावा हो रहा था। उसकी एक गलती से उसके पिता समान हुनेसरजी को अपनी जान गँवानी पड़ी थी। उसका दिल रो पड़ा था पर अब विधि के विधान के आगे वह कर भी क्या सकता था। उसने तय कर लिया कि अब वह जो भी कमाएगा उसका आधा हुनेसरजी की परिवार को दिया करेगा। 

अस्पताल से छुट्टी मिलने के बाद वह वापस कोलकाता आ गया। अपने सेठ से मिलकर उसने सारी बात बताई और अपनी गलती पर फूट-फूटकर रोने लगा। सेठ ने उसे समझाते हुए कहा कि अब रोने-धोने से कुछ होने वाला नहीं पर हम अभी हुनेसरजी के परिवार वालों को कुछ बताएँगे नहीं और समय-समय पर उसके परिवार की मदद करते रहेंगे, इसके साथ ही उन्होंने सामू से एक ऐसी बात बताई जिसे सुनकर सामू पूरी तरह से डर गया, उसके रोंगटे खड़े हो गए।


दरअसल सेठ ने सामू को बताया कि हुनेसरजी बराबर बताया करते थे कि मालिक जब भी यहाँ से माल लेकर दिल्ली के लिए निकलता हूँ, तो रात को करीब 1-2 बजे एक सुनसान जगह पर ऐसा लगता है कि कोई ट्रक तेजी से पीछे से आ रहा है और हमें ओवरटेक करने की कोशिश कर रहा है। पीछे देखने पर वह ट्रक दिखाई नहीं देता पर ट्रक के मिरर में वह साफ-साफ ओवरटेक करते हुए दिखता है। कई बार तो मैंने अपने ट्रक को किनारे लगाकर उतर कर देखा तो पीछे कोई ट्रक ही नहीं दिखा। तेजी से आता वह ट्रक केवल रात को ही और वह भी मिरर में ही दिखता है। 

मालिक इस ट्रक के चक्कर में कई ट्रक वालों का एक्सीडेंट हो गया है। समझ में नहीं आता कि ऐसा क्यों होता है? आगे उस सेठ ने कहा कि मैं हुनेसरजी की बातों को सुन तो लेता था पर उसपर ध्यान नहीं देता था। क्योंकि ऐसे कैसे हो सकता है कि कोई ट्रक होकर भी न हो? और वैसे भी मैं भूत-प्रेत में विश्वास नहीं करता पर तुम्हारी बातें सुनने के बाद पता नहीं क्यों अब मुझे हुनेसरजी की बातों पर विश्वास होने लगा है। सेठ जी के इतना कहते ही सामू को काठ मार गया। वह चाहकर भी चीख नहीं सका। तो क्या पीछे से आ रहा ट्रक कोई भूत-प्रेत था? या कोई भूत ट्रक बनकर ट्रक वालों को चकमा देकर दुर्घटना करा देता था?


खैर समय सबके घाव भर देता है। सेठ भी अपने काम में लग गए और सामू भी। 3 महीना बीतने के बाद एक दिन सेठ ने सामू से कहा कि चलो हुनेसरजी के घर चलकर आते हैं। इस बात को छिपाना ठीक नहीं होगा और साथ ही हुनेसरजी के परिवार की कुछ आर्थिक मदद भी कर देंगे। हुनेसरजी थे तो हर महीने उनके परिवार को मनीआर्डर चला जाता था पर पिछले 3 महीने से मनीआर्डर भी नहीं गया और ना ही कोई पत्र आदि। उनके घर के लोग कहीं परेशान न हों? सेठ की बात सुनकर सामू ने कहा कि सेठजी अगले महीने मेरी शादी है। शादी के बाद हम लोग चलेंगे क्योंकि मैंने भी सोच रखा है कि हुनेसरजी के परिवार की मदद करता रहूँगा। इसके बाद सेठ ने कहा कि ठीक है, अगले महीने चलते हैं। मैं चाहता हूँ कि मैं मुनेसरजी के बच्चों की पढ़ाई-लिखाई की व्यवस्था भी कर दूँ और साथ ही उनके दोनों भाइयों को यहाँ लाकर कुछ काम-धंधा दिलवा दूँ।


मई का महीना था और दोपहर का समय। कड़ाके की लू चल रही थी। सेठ और सामू पसीने से तर-बतर थे। वे लोग पूछते-पूछते हुनेसरजी के गाँव में आ गए थे। एक आदमी ने हुनेसरजी के घर पर भी उन लोगों को पहुँचा दिया। हुनेसरजी के दरवाजे पर एक नीम का घना पेड़ था, जिसके नीचे चौकी पड़ी हुई थी। सेठ और सामू वहीं बैठ गए। उन लोगों ने हुनेसरजी के परिवार के लिए साड़ी, कपड़ा, मिठाई आदि जो लेकर आए थे, घर में भिजवा दिए। घर से उन्हें पानी (जलपान आदि) पीने के लिए आया। पानी-ओनी पीने के बाद उन दोनों ने हुनेसरजी के पूरे परिवार को यह दुखद घटना सुनाने की सोची। अरे यह कहा, अभी वे लोग कुछ कहने ही वाले थे तभी डाकिए के साइकिल की घंटी ट्रिन-ट्रिन बजती हुई उसी नीम के आगे आकर रुक गई। फिर डाकिए ने हुनेसरजी के पिताजी को जयरम्मी करते हुए मनीआर्डर सौंपा। मनीआर्डर सौंपने के बाद डाकिया चला गया। डाकिए के जाने के बाद हुनेसरजी के पिताजी ने कहा कि जब आप लोग आ ही रहे थे तो फिर हुनेसर को यह पैसे डाक से लगाने की क्या जरूरत थी? आप लोगों से हाथ से ही भिजवा दिया होता।

----------


## Aghori

हुनेसरजी के पिता  के मुँह से इतना सुनते ही सेठ और सामू दोनों हक्के-बक्के हो गए। सेठ ने  थूक घोंटकर हुनेसर के पिताजी से पूछा कि क्या कहा आपने, हुनेसरजी ने मनी  आर्डर भेजा है? सेठ की यह बात  सुनते ही हुनेसर के पिताजी ने बिना कुछ बोलते हुए 100 के आठ नोट तथा  मनीआर्डर वाला छोटा कागज का टुकड़ा जिसपर पता लिखा था सेठ के आगे बढ़ा  दिया। सेठ जल्दी-जल्दी उस कागज के टुकड़े को उलट-पुलट कर देखने लगे। उन्हें  कुछ भी विश्वास ही नहीं हो रहा था क्योंकि मनीआर्डर के उस कागज पर जो  लिखाई थी वह हुनेसरजी की ही थी और वह पैसा उन्होंने पिछले महीने ही उसी  डाकघर से लगाया था जहाँ से सेठ और वे बराबर हर महीने पैसा लगाया करते थे।


अब तो सेठ एकदम से घबरा गए थे। साथ ही सामू के चेहरे का रंग भी उड़ गया था।  उन दोनों को समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि यह क्या हो रहा है। तभी हुनेसरजी  बोल पड़े कि कुछ भी हो पर भगवान ऐसा लड़का सबको दें। हम लोगों की बहुत ही  सुध रखता है और हर महीने थोड़ा कम या ज्यादा मनीआर्डर जरूर कर देता है।  इतना सुनते ही सामू बोल पड़ा कि काका, क्या पिछले महीने भी हुनेसरजी ने  मनीआर्डर किया था? हाँ कहते हुए  हुनेसरजी के पिताजी ने कहा कि, अरे भाई, हाँ, हाँ। पिछले महीने तो उसने 12  रुपए भेजे थे। इतना सब सुनने के बाद आप लोग खुद ही सोंच लीजिए कि सेठ और  सामू किस परिस्थिति में होंगे।

अचानक सामू अपने आप को रोक न सका और फफक कर रो पड़ा। सेठ से रहा न गया और वे सामू को चुप कराते हुए खुद भी रूआँसू हो गए। हुनेसरजी के परिवार वालों को कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि आखिर अचानक ये दोनों रोने क्यों लगे। अब उस नीम के नीचे गाँव के अन्य लोग भी एकत्र हो गए थे। सेठ ने थोड़ी हिम्मत करके सारी बात कह डाली। यह बात सुनते ही वहाँ खड़े लोगों विशेषकर महिलाओं में रोवन-पीटन शुरु हो गया पर अभी भी हुनेसरजी के घर वाले यह मानने को तैयार नहीं थे कि पिछले 4 महीनों से हुनेसरजी नहीं है। अगर हुनेसरजी नहीं है तो इन चार महीनों में जो 3 बार मनीआर्डर आएँ हैं, वह किसने भेजा है? हैंडराइटिंग तो मुनेसर की ही है। अरे इतना ही नहीं दो महीने पहले उसका एक पत्र भी मिला था जिसमें उसने लिखा था कि बाबूजी कुछ जरूरी काम आ जाने के कारण 1 साल तक मैं घर नहीं आ सकता पर मनीआर्डर बराबर भेजता रहूँगा। काफी कुछ सांत्वना के बाद, हुनेसरजी के दुर्घटना की पुलिस द्वारा ली गई कुछ तस्वीरों और डाक्टर की रिपोर्ट के बाद अंततः हुनेसरजी के घर वाले माने कि अब हुनेसरजी नहीं रहे पर वह भी पूरी तरह से नहीं। 


गाँव वालों और कुछ हित-नात के कहने-सुनने के बाद हुनेसरजी की अंतिम क्रिया संपन्न की गई। सारे कर्म विधिवत संपादित किए गए। इसके बाद हुनेसर जी के दोनों भाई सेठ के पास कोलकाता चले गए। सेठ ने उन्हें एक कारखाने में अच्छे वेतन पर नौकरी दिलवा दी। इसके साथ ही सेठ हर महीने हुनेसरजी के परिवार के लिए कुछ पैसे मनीआर्डर करता रहा। खैर जो भी पर अभी भी सामू को यकीं नहीं कि उसका पीछा करने वाला ट्रक कोई भूत चला रहा था और मरने के बाद भी हुनेसरजी अपने परिवार को मनीआर्डर करते रहे। खैर अब हुनेसरजी के परिवार को पूरी तरह यकीं हो गया है कि अब हुनेसरजी इस दुनिया में नहीं हैं, क्योंकि अब उनका पत्र-मनीआर्डर आदि भी नहीं आता और इस घटना को भी तो काफी समय हो गए।

----------


## Aghori

(पेश है, एक सुनी घटना पर आधारित भूतही कहानी!!!!!)कभी-कभी क्या, हमेशा ही ऐसा होता है मेरे साथ। जब भी इंसान के बारे में सोचता हूँ तो गुस्से से तिलमिला उठता हूँ। कभी हँसना तो कभी रोना आता है इस इंसान पर। बड़ी-बड़ी बातें करने वाला इंसान, नैतिकता की दुहाई देने वाला इंसान, राम-कृष्ण का पुजारी, माँ शक्ति की चरणों में लेटे रहने वाला इंसान। वाह प्रभु, तू ने क्या इंसान बनाया। मुझे तो लगता है कि जब प्रभु ने सब जीवों को बना लिया होगा तो उसके बाद इंसान बनाया होगा ताकि उसकी सृजनता चरितार्थ हो सके। पर क्या उसकी सृजनता मानव के रूप में साकार हो पाई? मुझे तो लगता है कि बिलकुल नहीं। क्यों कि जब तक इस दुनिया में इंसान नहीं आया होगा तब-तक सभी जीव शांति से जी रहे होंगे और इंसान के आते ही उनकी ही क्या, भगवान की शांति भी भंग हो गई होगी।

आपको लगता होगा कि मैं कौन हूँ, और क्यों इतना बकबका रहा हूँ। चलिए बता ही देता हूँ, मैं भी तो इंसान ही बनकर इस जमीं पर आई थी, बहुत सारे सपने थे मेरे, पर इंसान ने ही, अरे इंसान क्या मेरे अपनों ने ही मेरे सारे सपनों में आग लगा दी और लगा दी आग मुझे भी, क्योंकि वे तो इस कहावत में विश्वास करते थे कि ना रहेगा बाँस, ना बजेगी बाँसुरी। जो मेरे नजरों में प्रभु की अनमोल कृति थी, वही उनके नजरों में विपत्ति। और वे लोग तो विपत्ति का समूल नाश करने में ही विश्वास रखते थे।




यह कहानी भले आपको काल्पनिक लगे, पर यह सच्ची कहानी है। आप इस कहानी के ताने-बाने पर मत जाइए, मैं तो इस कहानी की सत्यता से आप लोगों का परिचय कराना चाहती हूँ। जी हाँ आप ठीक समझे, मैं भी इंसान ही हूँ पर नारी हूँ। मैं चीख-चीख कर अपनों से अपनों की भीख माँगती रही पर किसी भी दरिंदे के कान पर जूँ तक नहीं रेंगा और अंततः मुझे इन जालिमों से निपटने के लिए खुद ही जालिम बनना पड़ा, दरिंदगी की हद तक जाना पड़ा। मैं मानती हूँ कि मैंने जो किया वह सही नहीं था पर क्या जो समाज ने, इंसान ने मेरे साथ किया, वह सही था????




मेरा जन्म आज से लगभग 70 साल पहले एक ऐसे गाँव में हुआ था जो धार्मिकता, मानवता की ध्वजा को लहराने वाला माना जाता था। उस समय मेरे गाँव में काली माई, बरमबाबा आदि देवथानों के साथ ही शिवजी का एक छोटा सा मंदिर भी था। घर-घर में माँ तुलसी शोभायमान थीं, सूरज के अस्ताचल में जाते ही इन बिरवों के नीचे मिट्टी के छोटे-छोटे कोरे दीपक जल उठते थे। ऐसे धार्मिकतापूर्ण वातावरण में मैं फली-फूली। विद्यालय का मुँह तो नहीं देखी पर घर पर ही एक कुशल शिक्षक के मार्गदर्शन में बहुत सारे विषयों का अध्ययन की। मुझे गीता और रामायण पढ़ना बहुत ही अच्छा लगता था। मुझे याद है मैं उस समय 14 साल की रही होगी तभी मेरे हाथ पीले कर दिए गए थे।




सादी के बाद मैं नए गाँव, घर-परिवार में आ गई। इस नए घर का माहौल ठीक-ठाक ही था। 2 सालों के बाद मैं एक बच्ची की माँ बन गई। पर मैं कुछ समझ पाती इससे पहले ही वह लड़की पता नहीं कहाँ गायब हो गई और मुझे यह बताया गया कि वह मरी हुई ही पैदा हुई थी, पर मुझे उसका रोता चेहरा आज भी याद है। मैं उस समय कुछ प्रतिकार नहीं कर पाई, क्योंकि घर-गाँव का माहौल ही कुछ ऐसा था कि मेरी सुनने वाला कोई नहीं था। मैं अपने मायके वालों से इस बारे में बात की पर वे लोग भी मेरा साथ नहीं दे पाए। खैर इस घटना को बीते लगभग 1 साल ही बीते थे कि फिर मैं एक बच्ची की माँ बनी। पर हाय रे प्रभु इस बच्ची का मुँह भी ठीक से मैं नहीं देख पाई। पता नहीं प्रभु को क्या मंजूर था। 1-1 वर्ष या 14-15 महीनों पर मैं लगातार बच्चे जनने वाली मशीन बनी रही, पर शायद ये बच्चे समाज, घर के किसी काम के नहीं थे।

----------


## Aghori

एक-एक करके मेरी पुत्रियाँ इस हृदयहीन समाज में साँस लेने के पहले ही काल के गाल में समाती गईं। मुझे याद है लगभग 6-7 सालों में मुझे 5 पुत्रियाँ प्राप्त हुई थीं, पर कोई भी अंगने में किलकारी नहीं ले पाई थी। इनके मौत का राज मेरे लिए अबूझ पहेली था, और इस पहेली को सुलझाने वाला भी कोई नहीं था। अब तो जिस घर में मैं लक्ष्मी बनकर आयी थी, उसी में अब दरिद्रा हो गई थी। एक असहाय अबला। जिसे कोई भी दुरदुरा देता था। किससे कहूँ अपना दुख। खुद मेरे पति भी अब मुझे बात-बात पर मारने दौड़ पड़ते थे। 

एक दिन की बात है, शाम का समय था और मेरे सास-ससुर दोगहे में बैठकर कुछ खुसुर-पुसुर कर रहे थे। पास ही में मेरे पति (अ+देव) भी बैठे हुए थे। उस दिन मैंने हिम्मत करके इन लोगों से कुछ कहने के लिए किवाड़ की ओट में खड़ी हुई। पर यह क्या अभी मैं कुछ कहने की हिम्मत करूँ इससे पहले ही मेरी सास ने मेरे पति से कहा कि ये कलमुँही केवल कलमुँही ही पैदा करेगी। यह जबतक है तेरी दूसरी शादी भी नहीं कर सकती। पर कुछ भी कर एक कुलदीपक दे ही दे मुझे। बिना कुलदीपक का मुँह देखे मैं कत्तई मरना नहीं चाहती। फिर अचानक मेरे पति ने कहा कि माँ धीरज रख। आज ही कुछ इंतजाम कर देता हूँ। मैं तो एकदम से डर गई थी क्योंकि उस समय ये मेरे अपने इंसान कम दरींदा अधिक लग रहे थे।


जिसका डर था वही हुआ। उसी रात मुझपर मिट्टी का तेल छिड़ककर आग के हवाले कर दिया गया। मैं चाहकर भी कुछ न कर सकी, बस केवल चिखती रही, चिल्लाती रही पर सुने कौन? अंततः मेरी इह लीला समाप्त हो गई। न पुलिस आई न गाँव के कुछ लोग। गाँव के कुछ लोग भी यही कहते रहे कि मैं कुलटा थी, मेरे उस घर में आते ही उस घर की खुशियाँ छिन गई थीं। पर क्या ऐसा था, मुझे पता नहीं। मेरे माता-पिता, भाई-बहन भी बस आँसू ही बहा पाए, कुछ कर नहीं पाए। मेरी आत्मा भटकती रही। कुछ महीनों बाद मेरे पति की दूसरी शादी भी हो गई। पर अब तो मैं पूरी तरह से इन कथित अपनों को सबक सिखाने का मन बना चुकी थी।


तो अब शुरु होता है मेरा बदला...........रमेसर काका और रमेसरी काकी आज बहुत परेशान नजर आ रहे थे। उनकी बहू रमकलिया पेट से थी और रह-रहकर कराह उठती थी। पता नहीं क्यों जब भी उसे गर्भ रहता तो उसे पेट में अत्यधिक दर्द शुरु हो जाता। इसके पहले भी उसके 2 भ्रूण नुकसान हो चुके थे। रमेसर काका का एक ही पुत्र था बहोरन। रमकलिया उसकी तीसरी पत्नी थी। दरअसल सुनने में यह आता है कि बहोरन की पहली पत्नी से लगभग 1-1 साल के अंतराल पर 5 पुत्रियाँ पैदा हुई थीं पर सभी मरी हुई और जिसके चलते अंततः बहोरन की पहली पत्नी अपने ऊपर मिट्टी का तेल छिड़ककर आग लगा ली थी और सदा-सदा के लिए इस दुनिया का परित्याग कर दी थी।

 बहोरन की दूसरी बीबी से केवल दो लड़कियाँ ही थी पर पुत्र की लालसा में बहोरन के माता-पिता ने बहोरन की तीसरी शादी भी कर दी थी। गाँव की दाई की माने तो बहोरन की दूसरी बीबी भी जब एक बार पेट से थी और खरबिरउरा दवा आदि तथा उसके हाव-भाव से ऐसा लगता था कि पेट में लड़का ही है, तो उसे भी सहनीय पीड़ा होती रहती थी और अंततः उसका वह गर्भ भी नुकसान हो गया था। तो गाँव वालों को यह लगता था कि बहोरन की पत्नी को जब भी लड़का होने को होता है तो बहुत ही दर्द होता है और जब लड़की होने को हो तो आराम से हो जाता है। अब गाँव वाले इस बात को बहोरन की पहली पत्नी से जोड़कर देखते थे।

----------


## Aghori

गाँव में  धीरे-धीरे यह भी बात फैलना शुरु हो गई थी कि बहोरन की पहली पत्नी से जो भी  पाँच लड़कियाँ पैदा हुई थीं, सबके सब ठीक थीं पर बहोरन काका और उनके घर  वालों की मिलीभगत से उन मासूमों को सदा के लिए मिट्टी के नीचे दफना दिया  गया था। क्योंकि वे लोग लड़का और सिर्फ लड़का चाहते थे। उन्हें कुलदीपक  चाहिए था और उस कुलदीपक के चक्कर में इन लोगों ने शक्ति स्वरूपा कन्याओं को  कंस बनकर हत्या कर दी थी। इतना घोर अनर्थ और फिर भी कोई प्रतिकार नहीं? अब तो गाँव वाले सदमे में रहते थे क्योंकि पेट से होने पर गाँव की कई बहुओं के साथ उल्टी-पुल्टी घटनाएँ घटना शुरु हो गई थीं।


खैर अब आपको  रमेसर काका के घर में ले चलता हूँ। रमेसर काका की बहू रमकलिया अंगने में  पड़ी कराह रही है, पास में गाँव की दाई और गाँव की 2-4 बुजुर्ग महिलाएँ  बैठी हुई हैं। सब की सब उदास हैं। रमेसरी काकी रह-रहकर रोती हैं और  भुनभुनाती हैं कि उनकी पहली बहू ही यह सब कर रही है। वे अचानक घर से बाहर  निकलकर रमेसर काका से कहती हैं कि बहू को किसी अच्छे अस्पताल में भर्ती करा  दीजिए। रमेसर काका सहमति में सर हिलाते हैं तभी दाई हड़बड़ाए हुए घर से  बाहर निकलती है और रमेसरी काकी की ओर इशारे से कुछ कहती है। अच्छा तो  रमेसरी काकी का यह कुलदीपक भी अब इस दुनिया में आने से रह गया।

----------


## Aghori

एक दिन की बात है। रमेसरी काकी रात को खाट पर सोए-सोए ही चिल्लाने लगीं, छोड़-छोड़ मेरा गला। छोड़-छोड़। उनकी आवाज सुनकर रमेसर काका, बहोरन आदि उनके पास आ गए। उन लोगों ने देखा कि रमेसरी काकी खुद ही अपने हाथों से कसकर अपना गला पकड़ी हैं और चिल्लाए जा रही हैं। उनकी आँखें थोड़ी सी लाल हो गई थीं और चेहरे पर हल्की सी सूजन भी आ गई थी। बहोरन ने आगे बढ़कर रमेसरी काकी के गले से उनका हाथ मजबूती से खींचकर अलग किया। फिर रमेसरी काकी को उठाकर एक-दो घूँट पानी पिलाया गया। अब तो पूरे घर वालों के आँखों से नींद कोसों दूर चली गई थी। सभी सहमे हुए ही लग रहे थे क्योंकि रमेसरी काकी रूआँसू होकर कह रही थी कि बहोरनी की पहली बहू ही थी जो उनका गला दबा रही थी। 

दरअसल रमेसरी काकी ने कहा कि आज शाम को जब वे गोहरौरी में से गोहरा निकाल रही थीं, तभी वहाँ उन्हें कोई दिखा था पर अचानक गायब हो गया था। दो मिनट में ही ऐसा लगा कि गोहरौरी में भूचाल आ गया हो और पूरी मड़ई हिलने लगी थी। मैं एकदम से डर कर सर पकड़कर बैठ गई थी। तभी एक औरताना कर्णभेदक हँसी मेरे कानों में पड़ी थी, जो बहुत ही डरावनी थी। बाद में वह हँसी आवाज में बदल गई थी और चिल्ला रही थी कि अगर मैं कलमुँही थी, मेरी बेटियाँ कलमुँही थीं तो तूँ यह कैसे भूल गई कि तूँ भी तो किसी की बेटी है, मैं भी बेटी, तूँ भी बेटी तो केवल मैं ही कलमुँही क्यों? तूं क्यों नहीं? तुझको कुलदीपक चाहिए ना, देती हूँ मैं तुझे कुलदीपक। इतना कहने के बाद वह आवाज फिर से हँसी में बदल गई थी और मैं बस अचेत मन, सहमे हुए वह आवाज सुनती रही थी। और अभी वही मेरा गला भी दबा रही थी। 

प्रभु तो अगम है ही कभी-कभी कुछ ऐसी घटनाएँ भी घटित हो जाती हैं जो किसी अगम से कम नहीं होती। इंसान इनको चमत्कार मान लेता है या किसी गैर-इंसान का कार्य। क्योंकि इसके सिवा कोई चारा भी तो नहीं बचता। रमेसर काका के साथ ही उनका पूरा परिवार तथा उनका पूरा गाँव एक रहस्यमयी संभावित खतरे में जी रहा था। उनको लगता था कि कहीं कुछ तो ऐसा है जो जाने-अनजाने उनका अहित कर रहा है, परेशान कर रहा है उन्हें तथा उनके पूरे गाँव को। उनके ग्राम-प्रधान तथा अन्य घरों के बड़े-बुजुर्ग इस खतरे से पार पाने के लिए हाथ-पैर मार रहे थे पर की समाधान नहीं निकल पा रहा था। गाँव में अखंड किर्तन से लेकर कितने सारे पूजा-पाठ किए गए पर समस्याएं जस की तस। कितने ओझा-सोखा आए पर की समाधान नहीं।

एक दिन गाँव की एक औरत सुबह-सुबह अपने खेतों में गेहूँ काटने गई थी। अचानक उसे पता नहीं क्या हुआ कि विकराल रूप बनाए अपने गाँव में दाखिल हुई और बस एक ही रट लगाए जा रही थी, अब इस गाँव के किसी भी घर में कोई कुलदीपक नहीं आएगा, जो हैं भी, वे भी एक-एक करके काल की गाल में समा जाएंगे, मेरा भोजन बन जाएँगे, मैं किसी को भी नहीं छोड़ूगी, ए ही सब कहते-चिल्लाते वह ग्राम-प्रधान के दरवाजे पर पहुँचकर तपड़ी, “निकल परधान, बाहर निकल, उस दिन तूँ कहाँ था, जब मुझे और मेरी बेटियों को जिंदा ही दफनाया जा रहा था, जलाया जा रहा था, उस दिन तो तूँ, चैन की नींद सो रहा था, रहनुमा बना है न तूँ इस गाँव का....मेरी बात अब कान खोल कर सुन ले, न अब तूँ बचेगा और ना ही इस गाँव का कोई और। सबको तहस-नहस कर दूँगी। चुन-चुन कर बदला लूंगीं, अभी तक तुम लोगों ने एक मरी आत्मा का कहर नहीं देखा है, जो अब शुरु होने वाली है।” इतना सब कहने के बाद व औरत बेहोश हो गी, उसे उठाकर उसके घर पर लाया गया। धीरे-धीरे आधे-एक घंटे में व सचेत हुई।

----------


## Aghori

अब तो उस चुड़ैल ने, भूतनी ने उस गाँव पर अपना कहर बरपाना शुरु कर दिया था। प्रतिदिन कोई न कोई ऐसी घटना घटने लगी जिसने गाँव वालों से उनका चैन छिन लिया। उनके आँखों की नींद सदा के लिए गायब होने लगी। वे लोग आतंक में जीने लगे। अरे यहाँ तक कि उस गाँव के छोटे-छोटे बच्चों को उनकी माँ के साथ किसी न किसी रिस्तेदारी में भेजा जाने लगा। ऐसा लगने लगा कि गाँव में पूरी तरह से आंतक का, भय का साम्राज्य पसर चुका है। सबके चेहरे पर खौफ साफ नजर आने लगा था। प्रतिदिन उस गाँव की महिलाएँ नहा-धोकर दल बनाकर छाक देने देवीताने जाने लगी थीं। कड़ाइयां भाखना शुरु हो गया था। देवताओं की आराधना दिन व दिन बढ़ती ही जा रही थी।

एक दिन रमेसर काका खेतों में मृत पाए गए थे। ऐसा लगता था कि किसी ने उनको तड़पा-तड़पाकर मारा हो। आधे कट्ठे तक की फसल उनके घसीटने के कारण बरबाद हो गई थी। उनके गले पर किसी के अंगुलियों के निसान उभर आए थे, जो बहुत ही भयावह थे। रमेसरी काकी भी एक दिन गोहरौरी में गोहरा निकालने गईं और वहीं एक जहरीले साँप ने उनकी इहलीला समाप्त कर दी। बहोरन पागल हो गया था। गाँव वालों की माने तो उसे किसी भूत ने अपने चपेट में लेकर पागल बना दिया था। वह एकदम पागलों जैसा इधर-उधर घूमता रहता और लोगों को परेशान किया करता। कभी-कभी उसमें इतना बल आ जाता की लोगों को दौड़ा-दौड़ाकर मारता और इतना मारता कि कुछ लोग अधमरे हो जाते। कभी-कभी तो दिन में भी लोगों के घरों के दरवाजे बंद रहते और कोई घर से बाहर निकलने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा पाता। बरबादी और सिर्फ बरबादी ही दिखाई देती थी उस गाँव में।

कुछ दिनों के बाद एक साधू का आगमन हुआ उस गाँव में। वे बहुत ही सीधे-साधे और धार्मिक स्वभाव के थे। गाँव वाले उनके आगे बहुत गिड़गिड़ाए और उनसे चिरौरी किए कि उन लोगों को इस आत्मा से बचा लिया जाए। साधू बाबा पहले तो स्थिति को अच्छी तरह से समझे और पूरे गाँव वालों को बहुत ही फटकार लगाई। अंत में उन्होंने कुछ अनुष्ठान किया और उस मृत आत्मा को एक औरत पर बुलाया। मृत आत्मा के आते ही वह औरत आपे से बाहर हो गई और उत्पात मचाना शुरु कर दिया फिर साधूबाबा के अनुरोध पर वह धीरे-धीरे शांत हुई और रो-रोकर कहने लगी कि बाबा, इन गाँववालों ने केवल मेरी ही पुत्रियों को नहीं और भी कितनी ही बेटियों को जिदें जी गाँव के बाहर के बगीचे के किनारे दफन कर दिया है। मैं किसी भी किमत पर इन लोगों को छोड़ने वाली नहीं। इस गाँव में कोई नहीं बचेगा। अंत में साधूबाबा ने बहुत अनुनय-विनय करके उस महिला को शांत कराया। फिर गाँव वालों ने स्वपन्न में भी ऐसी घिनौनी हरकत न करने की कसम खाई और साधू बाबा द्वारा एक छोटा अनुष्ठान किया गया। सभी मृतक बालाओं की शांति के मंत्रोच्चार किए गए। 


अभी तो वह गाँव पूरी तरह से शांत है पर अभी भी गाँव में और गाँव के बाहर एक अजीब सन्नाता पसरा रहता है। गाँव के बाहर निकलने पर आज भी ऐसा लगता है कि कोई महिला अपनी छोटी-छोटी बेटियों के साथ रो रही है। और कहीं न कहीं गाँव वालों को अपनी करतूत का भान करा रही है। आज भी मायूस है वह गाँव और वहाँ के लोग।*“बेटी है तो कल है, बेटी है तो जीवन है।“*

----------


## Aghori

मैदानी भागों में भी अगर किसी कल-कल बहती नदी के किनारे कोई छोटा सा गाँव हो, आस-पास में हरियाली ही हरियाली हो, शाम के समय गाय-बकरियों का झुंड इस नदी के किनारे के खाली भागों में छोटी-बड़ी झाड़ियों के बीच उग आई घासों को चर रहा हो, गायें रह-रहकर रंभा रही हों, बछड़े कुलाछें भर रहे हों, वहीं कहीं पास में ही एक छोटे से खाली भाग में चरवाहे गुल्ली-डंडा या चिक्का, कबड्डी आदि खेल रहे हों और छोटी-छोटी बातों पर भी तर्क-वितर्क करते हुए हँसी-मजाक कर रहे हों, पास के ही खेतों में किसान लोग खेतों की निराई-गुड़ाई या जुताई कर रहे हों, रह-रहकर कहीं सुर्ती ठोंकने की आवाज आ रही हो तो कोई किसान खेत जोतने के बाद कांधे पर हल उठाए गाँव में जाने की तैयारी कर रहा हो, कुछ घँसगर्हिन घाँस से भरे खाँची को सर पर उठाए, हाथ में हँसुआ और खुर्पी लिए घर की ओर जाने के लिए उतावली दिख रही हों और उसी समय कोई चिंतक वहीं आस-पास नजरे गड़ाए यह सब देख रहा हो तो उसे यह सब देखना या महसूस करना किसी स्वर्णिम आनंद से कम नहीं होगा, यह मनोहारी दृश्य उसके लिए सदा अविस्मरणीय होगा।



जब आप सरवरिया क्षेत्र में पूरब की ओर बढ़ेंगे तो नदी के खलार में आप को एक बभनवली नाम का गाँव मिलेगा। इस गाँव में 7 टोले हैं। इन्हीं टोलों में से एक टोला है, बभन टोला। बभन टोला को आप-पास के टोले वाले बभनौती भी कहकर पुकारते हैं, क्योंकि इस टोले पर बसे 22-24 घरों में से 18-20 घर ब्राह्मणों के ही हैं। इस टोले से लगभग 200 मीटर की दूरी पर गंडक बहती है। गाँव में कई सारे देवी-देवताओं के थान हैं। इन थानों में मुख्य रूप से डिहबाबा, बरमबाबा, काली माई, भवानी माई के थान हैं और साथ ही गाँव के बाहर नदी के पास एक टिले पर बना छोटा-सा शिव मंदिर। अगर कभी आप किसी सुरम्य पर्वतीय क्षेत्र का दर्शन किए हों और उसकी खूबसूरती के कायल हों और उसके बाद मैदानी भाग के इस छोटे से टोले रूपी गाँव में जाने को मौका मिल जाए तो हर हालत में यहाँ का सुरम्य वातावरण, गँवई सादगीपूर्ण परिवेश आपको मंत्रमुग्ध कर देगा और आप के मुख से बरबस ही निकल पड़ेगा कि इस भौतिक संसार में अगर कोई अविस्मरणीय, मनोहारी स्थल है तो बस वह यही है।

एक बार की बात है कि एक विदेशी पर्यटक दल घूमते-घामते इस गाँव के पास आ पहुँचा। उस दल को यह ग्रामीण परिवेश, प्राकृतिक सौंदर्य इतना पसंद आया कि वे लोग महीनों तक यहीं रह गए। गाँव वालों ने उनकी बहुत आवभगत भी की। इस दल में नैंसी नामक की एक षोडशी भी थी। प्रकृति ने उसके अंग-प्रत्यंग में बला की खूबसूरती भर दी थी। उसे जो भी देखता, देखता ही रह जाता। नैंसी बहुत शर्मीले स्वभाव की भी थी और यहाँ तक कि अपने पर्यटक दल के सदस्यों के साथ भी बातें करते समय आँखें नीची रखती थी। नैंसी की खूबसूरती में उसके दैनिक कार्य चार-चाँद लगा देते थे। वह प्रतिदिन समय से जगने के बाद नहा-धोकर मंदिर भी जाती थी और गाँव के कुछ किशोरों-बच्चों-महिलाओं आदि को मंदिर के प्रांगण में इकट्ठाकर योग आदि के साथ ही अंग्रेजी बोलना भी सिखाती थी।


 दरअसल नैंसी को भारतीय संस्कृति से गहरा लगाव था और वह जर्मनी के किसी विश्वविद्यालय से संस्कृत की पढ़ाई भी कर रही थी। नैंसी को कई सारी भाषाओं पर एकाधिकार था। वह फर्राटेदार तत्समी हिंदी बोलती थी। कभी-कभी नैंसी गाँव की महिलाओं को एकत्र कर उन्हें विभिन्न प्रकार की कलाओं में पारंगत करने की कोशिश करती थी। इन महीनों में गाँव वालों की चहेती बन गयी थी, नैंसी। उसके अपनापन ने पूरे गाँववालों को अपना बना लिया था। रमेसर काका तो गाँववालों के सामने उसकी भूरि-भूरि प्रशंसा करते थे और सीना तानकर कहते थे कि अगर नैंसी के माता-पिता हाँ करेंगे तो वे अपने बेटे सूरज का बिआह नैंसी से करना पसंद करेंगे, भले ही इसके लिए उनका अपना समाज साथ न दे।

----------


## Aghori

गाँव में आने के बाद अगर नैंसी ने सबसे अधिक समय किसी के साथ बिताया था तो वह था सूरज। नैंसी कभी-कभी सूरज के साथ खेतों के तरफ भी निकल जाया करती और उसके साथ मेड़ पर बैठकर गन्ना खाती, बहुत सारा बतियाती और हिरणी की तरह कुलांछें भरती गाँव में आ जाया करती। कभी-कभी जब सूरज गाय-बैलों को नहलाने के लिए नदी पर जाता तो नैंसी भी उसके साथ जाती और मवेशियों को नहलाने में उसकी मदद करती। पुआल का लुड़ा बना-बनाकर गायों-बैलों के शरीर पर मलती, गायों-बछड़ों को दुलराती और किसी गाय का पगहा पकड़े कोई विदेशी गीत गुनगुनाते सूरज के साथ लौट आती। कभी-कभी किसी बात को लेकर नैंसी और सूरज लड़ भी जाते, पर यह तकरार बहुत अधिक देर तक उन्हें एक दूसरे से दूर नहीं रख पाती। कहीं न कहीं सूरज और नैंसी के दिल के किसी कोने में प्रेम अंगराई लेने लगा था, प्रेम की लौ जलने लगी थी, पर वे दोनों अनजान थे इससे। विधि का लिखंत कहें या प्रकृति को कोई खेल, लगभग 2-3 महीने के बाद जब वह विदेशी पर्यटक दल उस गाँव से विदा लेने लगा तो नैंसी ने अपने आप को गाँव वालों के दिल के इतने करीब पाया कि वह गाँव वालों कि जिद के आगे नतमस्तक हो गई और अपने साथियों के साथ न जाकर कुछ दिन और गाँव वालों के साथ रहने का मन बना लिया। नैंसी ने ज्योंही उस गाँव में कुछ दिन और रुकने की बात कही, सभी ग्रामवासी प्रफुल्लित मन से मन ही मन उसकी जय-जयकार करने लगे। रमेसर काका तो इतने प्रसन्न थे कि उनके आँख के आँसू बहुत चाहने के बाद भी आँखों में रहना उचित नहीं समझे और आँखें भी अब उनको विदा करना ही ठीक समझीं। लोग कुछ समझ पाते, इससे पहले ही रमेसर काका दौड़कर नैंसी को बाहों में भर लिए और अपनी बेटी की विदाई करने वाले बाबुल की तरह ‘आरे मेरी बेटी’ कहकर अहकने लगे। नैंसी भी अपने आप को रोक न सकी और उनसे लिपटकर आँसू बहाने लगी।



नैंसी ने रमेसर काका के घर के सभी कामों में हाथ बँटाने के साथ ही गाँव वालों को सिखलाना-पढ़ाना जारी रखा। धीरे-धीरे 10-11 महीने बीत गए और अब नैंसी पूरी तरह से ग्रामीण किशोरी के रूप में परिणित हो चुकी थी। इन 10-11 महीनों के बीच नैंसी ने गाँव के किशोरों और युवाओ को इतना प्रेरित किया था, इतना उत्साहित किया था कि गाँव के लगभग अधिकांश किशोर-युवा जो 10वीं और 12वीं आदि पास थे, वे अपनी मेहनत के बल पर सरकारी नौकरियों में चयनित हो गए। रमेसर काका का (बेटा) सूरज भी एनडीए की परीक्षा उत्तीर्णकर प्रशिक्षण के लिए पुणे आ गया। अब गाँव की तस्वीर एकदम से बदल गई थी, *पहले जो गाँव की सरलता, सुंदरता व संपन्नता ठंड से काँपती एक चिरई की तरह पंख को सिकोड़े हुए थी**;** वही सरलता, सुंदरता व संपन्नता अब नैंसी रूपी घाम के लगने से अपना पंख पसार कर उड़ने लगी थी।

*

सूरज का प्रशिक्षण समाप्त होते ही वह गाँव वापस आ गया। उसकी पोस्टिंग एक सेना अधिकारी के रूप में हो चुकी थी। वह 10-15 दिन की छुट्टी बिताने के बाद ज्वाइन करने वाला था। इन 10-15 दिनों में समय ने पूरी तरह से करवट लिया। नैंसी के यह बताते ही कि वह अनाथ है, उसका इस दुनिया में कोई नहीं है, रमेसर काका ने स्नेहिल हृदय से उसके सर पर हाथ रखा और अपने सूरज से कहा कि बेटा, “मेरी एक ही इच्छा है कि नैंसी को तूँ अपना ले।” सूरज ने रमेसर काका के हाँ में हाँ तो मिलाई पर कहा कि बाबूजी ज्वाइन करने के बाद मैं पहली छुट्टी में गाँव आते ही नैंसी से ब्याह रचा लूँगा।



*कहते हैं कि आदमी एक खिलौना है उस शक्ति का, जो अपने मनोरंजन के लिए, अपने हिसाब से आदमी के साथ खेलती है। इस खेल में आदमी का बस नहीं चलता, उसे तो बस एक कठपुतली की तरह उस शक्ति के इशारों पर नाचना पड़ता है। वह शक्ति जिसके अदृश्य होकर भी दृश्य होने का भान है, वह कभी-कभी कुछ ऐसे खेल कर जाती है कि खिलौना टूटकर बिखर जाता है या उसकी दृश्यता अदृश्यता में परिणित हो जाती है। जी हाँ, परिणीता बनने से पहले ही उस शक्ति ने कुछ ऐसा ही खेल खेला नैंसी के साथ। ऐसा खेल जो नैंसी के जीवन में ऐसा भूचाल ला दिया कि वह सदा-सदा के लिए अदृश्यता में दृश्य बन गई।* हुआ यह था कि सूरज सीमा पर आतंकी गतिविधियों का शिकार हो गया था और उसकी लाश भी शायद आतंकी उठाकर ले गए थे। सेना के कई जवान, अधिकारी गायब हो गए थे और 15-20 दिन तक खोज करने के बाद भी जब उनका अता-पता नहीं मिला तो सेना ने यह मान लिया था कि वे आतंक की भेंट चढ़ गए।

----------


## Aghori

नैंसी, वही नैंसी जो पहले एक हिरणी की तरह कुलाछें भरती रहती थी, अब एक मूर्ति बनकर रह गई थी। खाना-पीना सबकुछ त्याग दिया था उसने। गाँव वालों ने, रमेसर काका ने उसे बहुत समझाया पर सब कुछ समझकर भी वह एक नासमझ बनी रही। सूनी आँखों से राह निहारती रही, गाँव के बाहर पागलों जैसी घूमती रही। एक दिन पता नहीं उसे क्या सूझा कि उसने सरकार को पत्र लिखा, जिसमें उसने लिखा था कि उसका सूरज जिंदा है, वह मरा नहीं है। फिर से अभियान चलाकर उसकी नई सिरे से खोज की जाए, वह जरूर मिल जाएगा। पर सरकार उस पत्र पर कोई कार्रवाई नहीं की क्योंकि वह भी पूरी तरह से मान चुकी थी कि सूरज शहीद हो चुका है। अब नैंसी के पास खुद कुछ करने के सिवाय और कोई चारा नहीं था। वह हर हालत में सूरज को पाना चाहती थी और उसका दिल यह मानने को कत्तई तैयार नहीं था कि सूरज अब नहीं रहा। क्योंकि वह एक दिन रमेसर काका से भी कह रही थी कि काका, अगर सूरज नहीं रहा तो मुझे इसका एहसास क्यों नहीं हुआ? काका, हम दो जिस्म पर एक जान हैं, अगर उसे कुछ हुआ होता तो मुझे जरूर पता चलता। पर सात्विक, समर्पित प्रेम को समझना सबके बस की बात नहीं होती, रमेसर काका ने इसे नैंसी का सूरज के प्रति दिवानगी, पागलपन समझा और बस उसे सांत्वना देकर रह गए।

लगभग 1 महीने बीत गए, अब नैंसी थोड़ी कठोर सी लगने लगी थी। उसके चेहरे पर अजीब से भाव बनते-बिगड़ते रहते थे। लोगों को लगता था कि वह थोड़ी सी बाबली हो गई है। एक दिन सुबह जब रमेसर काका खेतों से लौटकर घर वापस आए तो नैंसी घर में न दिखी। दरअसल नैंसी तो सूरज की खोज में निकल गई थी। नैंसी के जाने के लगभग 14-15 दिनों के बाद एक ऐसी घटना घटी जो रमेसर काका और गाँव वालों के लिए बहुत ही हृदय-विदारक थी। इस घटना ने पूरे गाँव को स्तब्ध तो कर दिया था पर पूरे गाँव वाले क्या, जो भी इस घटना को सुनता, नैंसी के कारनामे के आगे नतमस्तक हो जाता। दरअसल नैंसी एक सैनिक के भेष में भारतीय सैनिकों की आँख से बचते हुए वहाँ पहुँच गई थी जहाँ से सूरज गायब हुआ था। उस जगह पर पहुँचकर नैंसी ने गोली चलाते हुए दुश्मन सेना के खेमे में भूचाल ही नहीं लाया था अपितु कितनों को मार गिराया था और भारतीय सेना कुछ समझ पाती इससे पहले ही दुश्मन सेना की एक गोली ने उसकी इह-लीला समाप्त कर दी थी। फिर सेना के जवानों ने नैंसी के शव को अपने कब्जे में लेकर कुछ कागजी कार्रवाई करने के बाद उसे ससम्मान रमेसर काका को सौंप दिए थे। नैंसी के चले जाने से केवल रमेसर काका का ही घर काटने को नहीं दौड़ता था, अपितु पूरे गाँव में शोक की लहर थी। यहाँ तक कि वह ग्रामीण, सात्विक, मनोरम परिवेश अब आग उगलने लगा था।

----------


## Aghori

पर समय अच्छे-अच्छे घावों को भर देता है। काफी समय बीत जाने के बाद गाँव फिर से अपने पुराने ढर्रे पर लौटने लगा था। लोग बीती बातों को याद कर अपनी आँखें तो गीली कर लेते थे पर उसे एक बुरा स्वप्न मानकर भूल जाना चाहते थे। एक दिन सुबह-सुबह रमेसर काका खेतों से लौटकर आए तो क्या देखते हैं कि घर में किसी के पायल की आवाज सुनाई दे रही है। उन्हें बहुत ही कौतुहल हुआ पर जब वे घर में घुसे तो चूल्हा जलता देख उनके सर की लकीरों के साथ ही पसीने भी उभर आए। जो कुछ भी हो रहा था, वह अजीब था और रमेसर काका कुछ समझ नहीं पा रहे थे। तभी उन्हें एक आवाज ने विस्मित कर दिया, जी हाँ एक महिला आवाज ने। वह सुमधुर आवाज किसी और की नहीं अपितु नैंसी की ही थी। वह आहिस्ते से बोल रही थी, “बाबूजी, डरिए नहीं। मैं हूँ मैं, नैंसी। मैं वापस लौट आई हूँ और बहुत ही जल्द सूरज को भी वापस लाऊँगी।” रमेसर काका के पैर पीछे की ओर मुड़ गए। वे तेजी से घर के बाहर निकले और घर से बाहर निकले ही चिल्लाने लगे। उनकी चिल्लाहट सुनकर गाँव के काफी लोग एकत्र हो गए, फिर उन्होंने लोगों के पूछने पर उंगुली से घर की ओर इशारा करते हुए, कंपकपाई आवाज में कहा कि वह लौट आई है? गाँव के कुछ लोगों ने हिम्मत करके घर में प्रवेश किया कि आखिर कौन लौट आई है, ऐसा क्या हुआ है कि रमेसर काका एकदम से सहम गए हैं? जब गाँव वालों ने घर के अंदर प्रवेश किया तो उन्हें भी किसी के पायल की आवाज सुनाई देने के साथ ही बहुत कुछ ऐसा दिखा, महसूस हुआ जिससे उन्हें भी नैंसी के लौट आने पर भरोसा हो गया, पर फिर भी वे यह मानने को तैयार नहीं थे, क्योंकि नैंसी तो मर चुकी थी, वह कैसे आ सकती है???? अजीब स्थिति थी, फिर कुछ लोगों ने हिम्मत करके नैंसी को आवाज लगाई पर अब तो पायल की आवाज भी गायब हो गई थी, फिर क्या था कुछ लोगों ने रमेसर काका का पूरा घर छान मारा पर उसे नैंसी कहीं नहीं मिली। अब तो गाँव वाले पूरी तरह से डर गए थे, तो क्या नैंसी की आत्मा???????

खैर, उस दिन गाँव वालों ने दोपहर में मंदिर पर एकत्र होकर इस पर चर्चा करनी शुरु कर दी। आखिर अगर नैंसी की आत्मा वापस आ गई है तो अब क्या करना चाहिए? कहीं ऐसा न हो कि वह हम गाँव वालों को परेशान करे। गाँव के बढ़-बुजुर्ग अभी यही सोच रहे थे कि तभी एक हल्की सी आँधी उठी, कोई कुछ समझ पाता इससे पहले ही मंदिर का बड़ा घंटा अपने आप बजने लगा। सब लोग सहमकर बैठ गए, किसी को कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था, तभी घंटे की आवाज धीमी होने लगी और एक अदृश्य महिला आवाज गूँजने लगी, “हाँ, मैं नैंसी हूँ नैंसी, मैं वापस लौट आई हूँ और जबतक सूरज को लाकर रमेसर काका को सौंप नहीं देती, मैं यहाँ से नहीं जाऊँगी, पर हाँ मैं यह भी वादा करती हूँ कि मेरे कारण इस गाँव के किसी का भी कोई बुरा नहीं होगा। मैं बहू हूँ इस गाँव की और सदा अपने संबंध को निभाती रहूँगी।” यह आवाज समाप्त होते ही गाँव वालों के पास अब कुछ कहने या सोचने के लिए कुछ भी तो नहीं बचा था। उन्हें अदृश्यता में दृश्यता का भान हो चुका था। सभी लोग अपने-अपने घरों को जा चुके थे। दूसरे दिन से प्रतिदिन सुबह-सुबह एक अदृश्य आत्मा गाँव में घूम-घूमकर लोगों को सजग करती नजर आने लगी, उसके होने का एहसास तो सबको हो रहा था पर उसकी अदृश्यता एक अबूझ पहेली बनी हुई थी।
(यह कहानी यहीं समाप्त नहीं हो सकती। क्योंकि अगर नैंसी को लगता था कि सूरज जिंदा है तो क्या वास्तव में सूरज जिंदा था?? क्या वास्तव में नैंसी की आत्मा सूरज को वापस ला सकी??? अगर हाँ तो उसने सूरज को लाने के लिए क्या हथकंडे अपनाए??? कहीं ऐसा तो नहीं कि उसने आंतक की हदतक जाकर आतंकियों को ही तो आतंक में जीने पर मजबूर कर दिया?? बहुत कुछ है जानने को, सोचने को, मैं भी सोचता हूँ, आप भी सोंचे...फिर मिलते हैं एक नई कहानी के साथ, जो शायद इस कहानी से ही जुड़ी हो, इसका ही अगला भाग हो।)

----------


## Aghori

गर्मी का महीना। खड़-खड़ दुपहरिया। रमेसर भाई किसी गाँव से गाय खरीद कर लौटे थे। गाय हाल की ही ब्याई थी और तेज धूप के कारण उसका तथा उसके बछड़े का बुरा हाल था। बेचारी गाय करे भी तो क्या, रह-रह कर अपने बछड़े को चाटकर अपना प्यार दर्शा देती थी। रमेसर भाई को भी लगता था कि गाय और बछड़े बहुत प्यासे हैं पर आस-पास में न कोई कुआँ दिखता था और ना ही तालाब आदि। रमेसर भाई रह-रहकर गमछे से अपने पसीने को पोंछ लेते थे और गाय के पीठ पर हाथ फेरते हुए धीरे-धीरे कदमों से पगडंडी पर बढ़ रहे थे। कुछ दूरी पर उन्हें एक बारी (बगीचा) दिखी। उनके मन में आया कि इस बारी में चलते हैं, थोड़ा सुस्ता भी लेंगे तथा शायद वहाँ कोई गढ़ही हो और इन अनबोलतों को पानी भी मिल जाए।

अब रमेसर भाई अपने कदमों को थोड़ा तेज कर दिए और गाय-बछड़े के साथ उस बारी की ओर बढ़ने लगे। बारी बहुत बड़ी थी और उसमें तरह-तरह के पेड़ों के साथ बहुत सारे बड़े-छोटे घास-फूस भी उगे हुए थे। पर गर्मी के कारण इन घास-फूस का भी बहुत ही बुरा हाल था और कुछ सूख गए थे तथा कुछ सूखने के कगार पर थे। बारी में एकदम से सन्नाटा पसरा था, कहीं कोई आवाज नहीं थी पर ज्योंही रमेसर भाई गाय-बछड़े के साथ इस बगीचे में प्रवेश किए, गाय-बछड़े तथा उनके पैरों के नीचे पेड़ से गिरे सूखे पत्तों के आते ही चरर-मरर की एक भयावह आवाज शुरु हो गई। यह आवाज इतनी भयावह थी कि रमेसर भाई के साथ ही गाय और बछड़े भी थोड़ा सहम गए।

रमेसर भाई अब उस बारी के भीतर प्रवेश करना उचित नहीं समझे और किनारे ही एक पेड़ के नीचे पहुँच कर रुकना उचित समझे। छाँव में उन्हें तथा गाय-बछड़े को थोड़ी राहत मिली पर प्यास के कारण उनका बुरा हाल हो रहा था। वे इधर-उधर नजर दौड़ाए पर कहीं पानी नजर नहीं आया। उन्होंने थोड़ी हिम्मत करके गाय-बछड़े को वहीं छोड़कर पानी की तलाश में उस बारी के भीतर प्रवेश करने लगे। उन्हें लगा कि शायद इस बारी के भीतर कोई तालाब हो, वह भले सूख गया हो पर शायद थोड़ा भी पानी मिल जाए। 

रमेसर भाई अब अपने सर पर बँधी पगड़ी को खोलकर गमछे को कमर में बाँध लिए और मुस्तैदी से लाठी को हाथ में पकड़े बारी के अंदर ढुकने (प्रवेश) लगे। बारी बहुत ही घनी थी और उस खड़-खड़ दुपहरिया में उस बारी में एक अजीब सा खौफनाक सन्नाटे पसरा था। उसी सन्नाटे में रह-रहकर रमेसर भाई के पैरों की नीचे पड़ने वाले पत्ते एक और भी भयावह एहसास करा जाते थे। बारी में काफी अंदर जाने पर रमेसर भाई को एक गढ़ही (तालाब) दिखी। उसके पेटे में थोड़ा सा स्वच्छ पानी भी था। पर उस गढ़ही के किनारे का नजारा देखकर रमेसर भाई के कदम ठिठक गए। अनायास की उनके माथे से पसीने की बूँदें टप-टपाने लगीं। उनके कदम अब ना आगे ही बढ़ रहे थे और ना ही पीछे ही। 

  दरअसल गढ़ही किनारे कुछ भूत-प्रेत हुल्लड़बाजी कर रहे थे। एक दूसरे के साथ मस्ती कर रहे थे और कभी-कभी उछलकर पानी में भी गिर जाते थे या दूसरे भूत-भूतनी को पानी में ढकेल देते थे। वहीं पास के पेड़ों पर भी इधर-उधर कुछ भूत-प्रेत उन्हें बैठे नजर आए। इन भूतों में से कुछ बहुत ही भयंकर थे तो कुछ बहुत ही छोटे। किसी के पैर नहीं थे तो किसी के ४-५ पैर। 

वहीं उनको एक ऐसा भूत भी दिखा जो पूरी तरह से बालों से ढका था और बहुत ही विकराल था। हाँ पर पेड़ पर बैठे 1-2 भूत ऐसे थे जो देखने में एकदम आदमी सरीखे दिखते थे। ऐसा लगता था कि गाँव का ही कोई आदमी तमाशबीन के रूप में इन पेड़ों पर बैठा है। यह माहौल भले रमेसर भाई के लिए डरावना था पर उन भूत-भूतनियों के लिए उल्लासमय।

----------


## Aghori

अब रमेसर भाई क्या करें। 2-4 मिनट बाद कुछ हिम्मत कर मन ही मन हनुमानजी का नाम गोहराने लगे और धीरे-धीरे बिना पीछे मुड़ें, सामने देखते हुए पीछे की ओर चलने लगे। चुपचाप कुछ देर चलने के बाद, अचानक घूम गए और जय हनुमानजी, जय हनुमानजी कहते हुए लंक लगा कर गाय वाली दिशा में भागे। गाय के पास पहुँचकर ही रूके। गाय के पास पहुँचते ही वे गाय के शरीर पर हाथ रख दिए। गाय थोड़ी सी शांति और छाया पाकर वहीं बैठ गई थी और उसका बछड़ा भी चुपचाप पूंछ हिलाते हुए वहीं खड़ा था। कहा जाता है कि गौ-वंश का साथ हो तो भूत-प्रेत पास नहीं आते। खैर उनके पास तो गाय ही थी जिसमें देवताओं का वास होता है तो फिर क्या डरना। उन्हें लगा कि अगर भूत-प्रेत हल्ला बोलेंगे तो वे गाय से चिपककर इस बारी से दूर हो जाएंगे। 


पाँच मिनट तक वे गाय के पास ही उससे सटकर बैठ गए। गाय के पास बैठने पर उनका डर थोड़ा कम हुआ और हिम्मत भी लौट आई। रमेसर भाई सोचे कि अरे मैं तो गबढ़ू जवान हूँ। रोज पहलवानी भी करता हूँ। अखाड़ें में कोई मेरी पीठ नहीं लगा पाता और मैं आज इतना डर गया। अरे इन भूत-प्रेतों से क्या डरना। आज मैं हर हालत में इनका सामना करूँगा और देखता हूँ कि ये भूत-प्रेत मेरा क्या बिगाड़ पाते हैं?अगर आवश्यकता पड़ी तो इन सबको ललकार दूँगा और दौड़ा-दौड़ाकर मारूँगा। (दरअसल बात यह थी कि रमेसर भाई बहुत ही निडर स्वभाव के थे और अकेले ही रात में गाँव से दूर तक घूम आते थे। रात को नहर के पानी से दूर-दराज के खेतों को भी पटा आते थे और आवश्यक होने पर दूर-दराज के खेतों में भी अकेले ही सो जाते थे। कभी-कभी तो वे गाय चराने अकेले ही दूर तक जंगल में भी चले जाते थे।)

 गाय के पास बैठे-बैठे ही अचानक रमेसर भाई के जेहन में यह ख्याल आया कि क्यों नहीं गाय और बछड़े को लेकर इस गढ़ही के पास चला जाए। हम तीनों को पीने का पानी भी मिल जाएगा और भूत-प्रेतों को और नजदीक से देखने का मौका भी। उनके दिमाग में यह भी बात थी कि जब गाय-बछड़े साथ में हैं तो भूत-प्रेत तो मेरा कुछ भी नहीं बिगाड़ सकते।

रमेसर भाई उठे और गाय का पगहा सहित गरियाँव (गले में लगी रस्सी) पकड़कर गढ़ही की ओर निर्भीक होकर बढ़ने लगे। गाय के पीछे-पीछे बछड़ू भी चलने लगा। ज्योंही रमेसर भाई गाय को लेकर गढ़ही के पास पहुँचे, गाय, बछड़ू और उनके पैरों के कारण चरमराते पत्तों आदि से उन भूत-प्रेतों के रंग में भंग पड़ गया। सभी चौकन्ने होकर रमेसर भाई की ओर देखने लगे। एक बड़ा भूत तो गुस्से में रमेसर भाई की ओर बढ़ा भी पर पता नहीं क्यों अचानक रूक गया और पास के ही एक पेड़ पर चढ़ बैठा। रमेसर भाई निडर होकर गढ़ही के किनारे पहुँचे पर अरे यह क्या, वे तथा गाय व बछड़ूे पानी कैसे पिएंगे, क्योंकि उनके आगे, थोड़ी दूर पर पानी के किनारे कई सारे डरावने भूत-भूतनी खड़े नजर आए। कुछ का चेहरा बहुत ही भयावह था तो किसी की डरावनी चीख हृदय को कँपाने के लिए काफी थी। गाय भी पूरी तरह से सहम गई थी और अब आगे नहीं बढ़ रही थी। रमेसर भाई कितना भी कोशिश करते पर गाय आगे बढ़ने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही थी और भागने का मन बना ली थी।


रमेसर भाई ने अपनी हिम्मत को बनाए रखना ही ठीक समझा और गाय के गरियाँव को और कसकर पकड़ लिए। अब रमेसर भाई एक हाथ में लाठी को भांजते हुए तथा गाय को खींचते हुए आगे बढ़ने की कोशिश करने लगे। वे दहाड़े कि मैं भूत-प्रेत से नहीं डरता और इस समय ये जानवर बहुत ही प्यासे हैं। मैं हर-हालत में अपनी जान की बाजी लगाकर भी इन दोनों को पानी पिलाने के बाद ही पीछे हटूँगा। पर उधर भूत-भूतनी भी तस से मस होने का नाम नहीं ले रहे थे और कुछ तो अपना गुस्सा दिखाने के लिए पास की डालियों को कूदते-फाँदते, मोटी-पतली डालियों को तोड़ते नजर आने लगे। कुछ पानी में कूदकर उसे गंदा भी करने लगे। अब बारी का माहौल और भी डरावना होने लगा था, इतना डरावना कि कमजोर दिल वालों के मुँह में प्राण आ जाएँ।

----------


## Aghori

खैर अब ना भूत-प्रेत ही पीछे हट रहे थे और ना ही रमेसर भाई ही। पर गाय एकदम से डरी-सहमी खड़ी थी और उसका बछड़ा भागकर थोड़ा दूर जाकर खड़ा होकर इन भूत-प्रेतों को एकटक निहार रहा था। उसे पता ही नहीं चल पा रहा था कि यहाँ क्या हो रहा है। अचानक रमेसर भाई अपनी ओर बढ़ते एक भयंकर भूत को, गाय का पगहा पकड़े-पकड़े ही तेजी से आगे बढ़कर पानी में धकेल दिए और फिर से तेजी से आकर गाय के पास सट गए। अब तो उन भूतों में से कुछ डरे-सहमे भी नजर आने लगे और पता नहीं चला कि कब कुछ भूत गायब ही गए। पर अभी ५-७ भूत-भूतनी रमेसर भाई का रास्ता रोके खड़े थे। 

अचानक उस बगीचे में तूफान आ गया। एक बहुत ही तेज आँधी उठी और उस आँधी में बहुत सारे पत्ते, सूखे खर-पात आदि बारी में उड़ते नजर आए। पेड़ों की डालियाँ एक दूसरे से टकराने लगीं और रमेसर भाई के साथ ही वहाँ उपस्थित भूत-प्रेत भी सहम गए क्योंकि उस समय किसी को पता नहीं चल रहा था कि यह क्या हो रहा है। इसी तूफान के बीच वहाँ एक खूबसूरत महिला प्रकट हुई। उसे आते किसी ने भी नहीं देखा। उस नवयौवना के चेहरे पर एक खूबसूरत मुस्कान थी। उस नवयौवना को देखते ही सारे भूत-प्रेत अपना सर नीचे कर लिए, ऐसा लगा कि उसके सम्मान में झुक गए हों। अचानक महिला सौम्य आवाज में बोली कि किसी प्यासे को पानी पीने से रोकना अच्छी बात नहीं। क्योंकि हम लोग भी तो पहले इंसान ही थे। आखिर हममें से भी कई तो कुछ दुर्घटनाओं के शिकार हुए हैं। मुझे याद है एक बार मैं अपनी माँ, बहन तथा अपने गाँव की सखी-सहेलियों के साथ पैदल ही एक मेले में जा रही थी। उस समय मेरी उम्र कोई ८-१० साल रही होगी। मेला मेरे गाँव से काफी दूर था।

 गर्मी का ही मौसम था और हम लोग घुरहुरिया (घास-फूस वाली पगडंडी) रास्ते से जा रहे थे। अचानक रास्ते में कुछ ऐसा हुआ कि मैं अपने गोल से अलग होकर रास्ता भटक गई। और उन लोगों को खोजते-खाजते दूसरी दिशा में निकल गई। अचानक डर के मारे और तेज धूप के कारण मुझे असहनीय प्यास लगी। और इधर-इधर खोजबीन करने के बाद भी पानी न मिलने के कारण मैं अकाल मृत्यु को प्राप्त हो गई। इतना कहते ही उस तरूणी प्रेतनी का चेहरा गुमसुम हो गया। आँखों से आँसुओं की धार बह चली। रमेसर भाई भी भावुक हो चले। ऐसा लगा कि गाय भी उस प्रेतनी के प्रति अपनी सहानुभूति दर्शा रही हो, क्योंकि गाय आगे बढ़कर उस तरूणी के पाँवों को चाट रही थी। रमेसर भाई अपने जीवन में कभी ऐसी खूबसूरत भूतनी नहीं देखे थे। चूँकि वे कई बार रात-बिरात घर से दूर एकांत में रहते थे तो उन्हें भूत-प्रेतों से पाला तो पड़ ही जाता था पर पहली बार एक ऐसी भूतनी से मिले जिसके प्रति उनके दिल में प्रेम उमड़ आया। अगर वह इंसान होती तो वे उसे जरूर लेकर अपने घर पर आते और उसकी खातिरदारी करते। खैर उस नवयौवना प्रेतनी की बात सुनते ही सारे भूत गढ़ही से दूर हो गए और रमेसर भाई अपनी गाय के साथ छककर पानी पिए। 

उस गढ़ई का पानी भी बहुत मिठऊ था या ऐसा कह सकते हैं कि प्यास इतनी तीव्र थी कि वह पानी नहीं अमृत लग रहा था। बछड़ा भी अब कोरड़ाकर गड़ही किनारे आ गया और पानी पीने लगा। पानी पीने के बाद रमेसर भाई अपने अँगोछे को पानी में भिगोकर गाय तथा बछड़े के शरीर पर मलने लगे। गाय और बछड़े को अब पूरी राहत मिल चुकी थी। 
रमेसर भाई मन ही मन उस तरूणी भूतनी का गुणगान करते हुए बारी से बाहर आने लगे। बारी से बाहर आने के बाद जब रमेसर भाई घूमकर बारी की ओर देखे तो उस तरूणी भूतनी को बाहर के एक पेड़ के नीचे खड़े पाया। वह प्रेतनी प्रेम-भाव से रमेसर भाई को निहार रही थी। रमेसर भाई दो मिनट खड़े रहकर उस प्रेतनी से नैनचार किए और शायद फिर मिलने की आस लिए गाँव की ओर चल दिए।

----------


## Aghori

रात के अंधेरे में मैकू अपनी कार को दौड़ाए जा रहा था। मैकू को खुद कार चलाना और दूर-दूर की यात्राएँ करना बहुत ही पसंद था। मैकू की बगल वाली सीट पर उसका दोस्त रमेश बैठा था। वे दोनों मुंबई से मैहर भगवती के दर्शन के लिए जा रहे थे। मैकू के माता-पिता ने लाख समझाया था कि बेटे इतनी लंबी दूरी तुम लोग ट्रेन से सफर करो पर मैकू माना नहीं और अपने दोस्त के साथ कार से ही हो लिया। रात के करीब 2 बजे होंगे। कार सड़क पर भागी जा रही थी। रह-रहकर इक्के-दुक्के ट्रक आदि भी गुजर जाते थे।


अचानक कार में कुछ गड़बड़ी मालूम हुई और मैकू ने सड़क किनारे कार रोक दी। मैकू कार से नीचे उतरकर बोनट खोला और जाँच-पड़ताल करने लगा। उसका दोस्त रमेश कार में ही बैठा रहा था। काफी कुछ इधर-उधर करने के बाद मैकू ने रमेश से कार को चालू करने के लिए कहा। पर यह क्या रमेश तो बार-बार चाभियाँ घुमा रहा था पर अब कार स्टार्ट होने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही थी। इतनी रात को वे दोनों क्या करें, कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा था। अचानक रमेश के दिमाग में एक ख्याल आया और वह सड़क पर खड़ें होकर इक्की-दुक्की आने-जानेवाली गाड़ियों को रोकने के लिए हाथ से इशारा करने लगा। पर कोई गाड़ी रुकने को तैयार नहीं थी। ऐसा भी हो सकता है कि रात का समय और सुनसान इलाका होने के कारण कोई रिस्क लेना न चाहता हो। क्योंकि हाइवे आदि पर रात को लूट-पाट आम बात थी।

अचानक उन्हें एक कार उनके पास आकर रूकती हुई दिखाई दी। बाबा आदम के समय की कार लग रही थी या यूं कहें जैसे किसी राजा-महराजा की कार हो। कार के रूकते ही मैकू भागकर उस कार के पास गया। उस कार में ड्राइवर के अलावा 3 लोग और बैठे थे। इन 3 में से एक महिला और एक किशोरी थी। मैकू ने कार में बैठे लोगों से कहना शुरु किया कि मेरी कार खराब हो गई है। कहीं अगर आस-पास में कोई बस्ती हो या गैराज हो तो वहाँ तक उसे पहुँचा दिया जाए। उसकी बात को सुनते ही उस कार का ड्राइवर नीचे उतरा और अपनी कार की डिग्गी में से एक पतला वायर निकाला। मैकू कुछ समझ पाता तबतक वह ड्राइवर अपनी कार से मैकू की कार को बाँध दिया था। 

कार को बाँधने के बाद उस ड्राइवर ने इशारे से मैकू को अपनी स्टेरिंग सीट पर बैठने का इशारा किया। मैकू के स्टेरिंग पर बैठते ही रमेश भी मैकू की बगल वाली सीट पर बैठ गया।
अब उनकी कार को खींचते हुए वह पुरानी कार एक कच्चे रास्ते से आगे बढ़ने लगी। मैकू और रमेश निश्चिंत लग रहे थे, उन्हें किसी भी प्रकार का डर नहीं लग रहा था क्योंकि इस पुरानी कार के यात्री समृद्ध घराने से लग रहे थे। लगभग 15-20 मिनट के बाद उनकी कार एक पुरानी हवेली के सामने खड़ी थी। मैकू और रमेश अपनी कार से उतर चुके थे। दूसरे कार से उनका ड्राइवर निकला और रोबदार आवाज में बोला कि आप लोग अंदर चलें। अभी मैकेनिक बुलाकर आपके कार को ठीक करा दिया जाएगा और उसके बाद आप लोग अपने रास्ते पर निकल जाइएगा। मैकू और रमेश कुछ कहे बिना उस ड्राइवर के साथ उस पुरानी हवेली में प्रवेश कर गए।


हवेली बहुत ही बड़ी थी और बहुत ही पुरानी लग रही थी और, एक बात मैकू और रमेश को चौंकाने वाली थी कि इतने समृद्ध लोगों के रहते हुए यह हवेली इतनी गंदी क्यों लग रही है। जगह-जगह झाले लटके हुए थे। अजीब प्रकार की बू भी आ रही थी। मैकू और रमेश कसकर एक दूसरे का हाथ पकड़े उस बूढ़े ड्राइवर के पीछे-पीछे हवेली में अंदर ही अंदर बढ़े जा रहे थे। अचानक हाथ में चिराग लिए एक अधेड़ महिला आई जो थोड़ी सी डरावनी लग रही थी उसने इशारे ही इशारे में उस ड्राइवर से कुछ कहा। वह ड्राइवर मैकू और रमेश को उस अधेड़ महिला के पीछे जाने का इशारा करते हुए खुद ही दूसरी तरफ चला गया।

----------


## Aghori

वह अधेंड़ महिला उन दोनों को लेकर एक बड़े कमरे में दाखिल हुई। यह कमरा काफी अच्छा था पर यह चौंकाने वाली बात लग रही थी कि इस पुरानी, गंदी हवेली में इतना सुन्दर, सुसज्जित कमरा कैसे हो सकता है। वह कमरा दुधिया प्रकाश से भरा था पर यह प्रकाश कहाँ से आ रहा था, कुछ पता नहीं चल पा रहा था। मैकू और रमेश उस कमरे में लगी आलिशान कुर्सियों पर बैठ गए। उनकी आव-भगत शुरु हो गई थी पर अब उन दोनों को बहुत सारी बातें अजीब लग रही थीं। अब उस बड़े कमरे में कम से कम 12-15 लोग जमा हो गए थे। कहीं स्वादिष्ट भोजन की खुशबू थी तो कहीं पैगों का दौर चलना शुरु हो गया था। 
मैकू तो आए दिन दूर-दूर की यात्राएँ करता था। रात-बिरात वह कहीं भी चला जाता था। उसे भूत-प्रेत पर विश्वास तो था पर वह एकदम निडर स्वभाव का था। वह अपने आप को माँ मैहरवाली का बहुत बड़ा भक्त मानता था और वर्ष में कम से कम दो बार माँ के दर्शन अवश्य करता था। उसके गले में माँ की माला हमेशा लटकी रहती थी और साथ ही उसके शर्ट की ऊपरी जेब में एक छोटा-सा दुर्गा चालीसा। उसे जब भी थोड़ा समय मिलता, इस चालीसा को निकालकर पढ़ लिया करता था। पर आज निडर मैकू को लगने लगा था कि वह और उसका दोस्त किसी बहुत बड़ी मुसीबत में फँस गए हैं। उसके आस-पास के लोगों का व्यवहार कभी-कभी अजीब चौंकाने वाला होता लग रहा था। मैकू फिर भी डरा नहीं और हिम्मत से काम लिया। उसने अपने दोस्त को उठने का इशारा किया और पास में लगे एक सोफे पर बैठने का इशारा किया और इशारे में यह भी कहा कि तुम कसकर मेरा हाथ पकड़े रहना और डरना तो बिलकुल नहीं।


अच्छा तो यह बात थी, अब मैकू और रमेश जिस सोफे पर बैठे थे, वहाँ पास में ही एक आलीशान शीशा (दर्पण) लगा था। मैकू कनखी आँखों से रह-रहकर उस शीशे में देख ले रहा था। रमेश को अजीब लगा कि मैकू उन कुर्सियों पर से उठकर इस सोफे पर क्यों बैठा। शायद मैकू रमेश के जेहन में उठनेवाली बात को समझ लिया था। उसने उसे शीशे में देखने के लिए इशारा किया। अरे यह क्या, ज्योंही रमेश ने शीशे में देखा, उसकी तो सिट्टी-पिट्टी ही गुम हो गई। भय से उसका चेहरा पीला पड़ गया। दरअसल उस कक्ष में चलते-फिरते अच्छे लोग, इस शीशे में बहुत ही भयानक लग रहे थे। इतने भयानक की रमेश का कलेजा उसके मुँह को आ गया। वह पसीने से पूरी तरह भीग गया। शीशे में उसने यह भी देखा कि यह लोग जो पानी या मदिरा पी रहे हैं वह खून जैसा लग रहा है। यह लोग जो खा रहे हैं वह किसी की माँस या हड्डियाँ लग रही हैं। वह तो अब पूरी तरह से परेशान था, क्योंकि उसे लग रहा था कि अब उन दोनों का बचना असंभव है।


अभी वे आपस में कुछ बात कर पाते तभी एक बूढ़ा, बड़ी-बड़ी मूँछों वाला उनके पास उपस्थित हुआ। वह लोई ओढ़े हुए था और उसके पीछे-पीछे 2-3 सेवक टाइप के लोग (भूत) थे। वह बुढ़ा मुस्कुराते हुए मैकू से कहा कि आज उसकी पोती का जन्मदिन है। अच्छा हुआ कि आप लोग भी आ गए। हमारी पोती का जन्मदिन धूम-धाम से मनाया जाएगा और इसमें शामिल होने वाले सभी लोगों को राजसी कपड़े पहनने होंगे। अस्तु आप लोगों से गुजारिश है कि पास के कमरे में जाकर अपने पहनावे बदल लें। यह बात कहते हुए वह बूढ़ा बार-बार मैकू के गले में लटकती हुई माला को देख रहा था। उस माला के तरफ जब भी उसकी नजर जाती वह थोड़ा भयभीत लगने लगता। अरे तभी अचानक एक खूबसूरत किशोरी वहाँ आ गई और उस बूढ़े की ओर देखकर बोली कि दादाजी, इस अवसर पर आप मुझे क्या उपहार देने वाले हैं। वह बुढ़ा हँसा और मैकू तथा रमेश की ओर देखते हुए बोला कि बेटी तूझे मैं ऐसा उपहार दूँगा कि तूँ खुशी के मारे झूम जाएगी। इतना कहकर बूढ़े ने जोर का अट्टहास किया। ऐसा लगा कि उसकी अट्टहास में पूरी हवेली अट्टहास करने लगी है। अब माहौल और भी डरावना होता जा रहा था। 


खैर मैकू ने अपना विवेक नहीं खोया और रमेश का हाथ पकड़कर पहनावा बदलने के लिए पास के बताए कमरे में तेजी से चला गया। कमरे में पहुँचकर जब रमेश डर के मारे अपने कपड़े उतारने लगा तो मैकू ने उसे रोका और कहा, बेवकूफी मतकर। अपने कपड़े को पहनकर रख और साथ ही उसने अपने जेब से दुर्गा चालीसा को निकालकर रमेश की जेब में रख दिया और कहा, डर मत। देखा नहीं कि मेरे गले की माला को देखकर वह बूढ़ा कैसा भयभीत लग रहा था। अब उन दोनों ने वहाँ रखे कीमती राजसी कपड़ों को अपने पहने हुए कपड़ों के ऊपर ही पहन लिए।

----------


## Aghori

कपड़ें पहनने के  बाद मैकू ने रमेश का हाथ कसकर पकड़ते हुए कहा कि तुम डरना मत। हम लोगों के  साथ माँ मैहरवाली हैं और उनके रहते ये भूत-प्रेत हम दोनों का कुछ भी नहीं  बिगाड़ सकते। इसके बाद वे दोनों कमरे से निकलकर फिर उस बड़े कक्ष में आकर  सोफे पर बैठ गए। देखते ही देखते पार्टी शुरु हो गई। उस बूढ़े की पोती किसी  राजकुमारी से कम नहीं लग रही थी पर उसी को शीशे में देखने पर वह एक महा  कुरूप, डरावनी साया के रूप में तब्दील हो जा रही थी। वह किशोरी प्रसन्न मन  से मैकू के पास आई और उसके कंधे पर एक हाथ रख दी। 

अरे यह क्या कंधे पर हाथ  रखते ही ऐसा लगा कि जैसे उस किशोरी को ४४० बोल्ट का करेंट लगा हो, अभी कोई  कुछ समझ पाता, तबतक वह बहुत दूर जाकर गिर गई। अब तो वहाँ हड़कंप मच गया।  मैकू सब समझ रहा था, उसे लगा कि यह जरूर उसके गले की माले के कारण हुआ है।  उस किशोरी के दूर गिरते ही कई भूत-प्रेत उसे उठाने में लग गए जबकि वह बूढ़ा  दौड़कर मैकू के पास आया और थोड़ा तेज आवाज में पर डरते हुए बोला कि मैंने  आपसे कहा था न कि आप अपने कपड़े उतारकर हमारे यहाँ के कपड़े पहने। पर आपने  नहीं माना। आप अपने गले में जो माला पहने हैं, उसे भी उतारकर रख दीजिए, यही  हमारे यहाँ की प्रथा है।


मैकू ने ना में  सिर हिलाते हुए कहा कि वह किसी भी हालत में इस माले को नहीं उतारेगा और  इतना कहते ही वह रमेश का हाथ और कसके पकड़ते हुए खड़ा हो गया। अब तो उस  कमरे का हाल पूरी तरह से भयावह हो गया था। जो लोग सीधे-साधे लग रहे थे। अब  वे भयानक हो गए थे। कुछ के तो बड़े-बड़े दाँत बाहर निकल आए थे तो कुछ अजीब  हरकत करते हुए मैकू और रमेश को डराने की कोशिश कर रहे थे। पर किसी की  हिम्मत नहीं हो रही थी कि इन दोनों के पास आएँ। मैकू ने रमेश से कहा कि  लगभग सुबह होने वाली है और सुबह होते ही यह भूतिया माया दूर हो जाएगी।

  इसलिए हमें कुछ समय और निडरता के साथ इनका सामना करना है। इसके बाद वे  दोनों फिर से वहीं सोफे पर बैठकर आँख बंद करके माँ मैहरवाली भगवती को  गोहराने लगे। उनके अगल-बगल में बहुत सारी आवाजें, चीख-पुकार आ रही थी पर वे  इन सबसे बेखबर होकर बस माँ का नाम ही लिए जा रहे थे।

कुछ समय के बाद  अचानक आवाजें आनी बंद हो गईं। मैकू और रमेश ने अब अपनी आँखें खोल दीं। अब  वहाँ इन दोनों के अलावा कोई नहीं था। अरे हवेली भी तो नहीं थी तो क्या ये  दोनों सपना देख रहे थे। खैर वे दोनों उठे और वहाँ से चलने को तैयार हुए।  सुबह होने वाली थी और सूरज की आभा उस जंगल में धीरे-धीरे फैलना शुरु हो गई  थी। अचानक मैकू कार के पास गया और दरवाजा खोलकर बैठ गया। उसने कार को  स्टार्ट की तो वह बिना देर किए चालू हो गई। अब उसके बगल में रमेश भी बैठ  चुका था। वे जंगल से बाहर निकलकर एक कच्चे रास्ते पर हो लिए।


कुछ दूर आगे  चलने पर उन्हें एक चाय की टपरी दिखाई दी। मैकू ने वहीं अपनी कार रोक दी और  कार से उतरकर उस टपरी में आ गया। टपरी में आते ही दुकानदार थोड़ा डर से  मैकू की तरफ देखकर बोला, “साहब, आप लोग सुबह-सुबह इस जंगल में से कहाँ से आ रहे हैं?कहीं आप लोग रात को ही नहीं तो......।” मैकू एक टूटी बेंच पर बैठते हुए अब तक की सारी घटना सुना दी। दुकानदार  ने एक लंबी साँस लेकर कहा कि अच्छा हुआ कि आप लोग सही सलामत बच गए। नहीं  तो कई सारे लोग इन भूतों के ऐसे शिकार हुए हैं कि या तो वे पागल हो गए या  किसी बड़ी बीमारी के शिकार। इसके बाद उस दुकानदार ने सहमते हुए अपनी आपबीती  उनको सुना दी। क्या गुजरी थी उस दुकानदार पर.......... खैर यह कहानी फिर  कभी। जय हनुमान।

----------


## Aghori

रमेसर काका जब यह भूतही कहानी सुनाना शुरू किए तो हम मित्रों को पहले तो थोड़ा डर लगा पर बाद में भूतों से हमदर्दी होने लगी। हमने सपने में भी नहीं सोचा होगा कि एक भूतनी भगवान बनकर सामने आ जाएगी और अपनी जान पर खेलकर किसी की जान बचा जाएगी। जी हाँ। यह कहानी एक ऐसी ही भूतनी की है, जो मकरेड़ा से टिकरहिया जाने वाली छोटी लाइन पर घूमते रहती थी और लोगों के साथ ही जानवरों आदि की जान भी बचाया करती थी।


 बात बहुत पहले की है। एक बार रमेसर काका अपने बेटे से मिलने लखनऊ गए हुए थे। वे शाम को लगभग 4 बजे लखनऊ से ट्रेन पकड़कर मकरेड़ा के लिए रवाना हुए। मकरेड़ा पहुँचने में रात के करीब 10 बज गए। मकरेड़ा पहुँचने के बाद उन्होंने सोचा कि शायद इस समय टिकरहिया जाने के लिए कोई गाड़ी मिल जाए। टिकरहिया और मकरेड़ा के बीच मात्र 6-7 किमी की दूरी थी और इस रूट पर एक-दो पैसेंजर गाड़ियाँ दौड़ा करती थीं। पर मकरेड़ा से टिकरहिया होकर आगे जाने वाली रातवाली पैसेंजर निकल चुकी थी। अब रमेसर काका क्या करें, पहले तो उन्होंने वह रात स्टेशन पर ही गुजारने की सोची पर फिर पता नहीं उन्हें क्या सूझा कि अपना झोला-झंटा उठाए और रेल की पटरी पकड़कर मकरेड़ा से टिकरहिया की ओर चल दिए। टिकरहिया में स्टेसन से थोड़ी ही दूर पर उन्होंने एक झोपड़ी डाल रखी थी और उसी में चाय-पकौड़ी आदि बेचा करते थे।

रमेसर काका निडर होकर तेजी से पटरी के किनारे-किनारे आगे बढ़े चले जा रहे थे। उन्हें तो देर-सबेर, पैदल ही पटरियों से होकर इधर-उधर आने-जाने की आदत थी। अस्तु उस काली रात में भी वे तेजी से ऐसे बढ़े चले जा रहे थे जैसे दिन का प्रकाश हो। अभी रमेसर काका लगभग 1 किमी तक बढ़े होंगे तभी उन्हें पटरी के बीच एक बकरी मेंमियाती हुई नजर आई। उन्होंने पास जाकर देखा तो एक बकरी जिसके गले में पगहा बँधा था और वह पगहा पटरी के बीच में फँस गया था। पहले तो रमेसर काका के दिमाग में यह बात आई कि आखिर इतनी रात को यह बकरी यहाँ कैसे आ गई और अगर कोई लेकर आया था तो इसे छोड़कर क्यों चला गया। खैर रमेसर काका ने और अपने दिमाग पर जोर न डालते हुए उस बकरी के फंसे पगहे को निकालनी की कोशिश शुरु कर दी। पर पगहा इस तरह से फँसा हुआ था कि निकलने का नाम ही नहीं ले रहा था।

इसी दौरान उस लाइन से होकर एक मालगाड़ी धीरे गति से आगे बढ़ रही थी। रमेसर काका उस बकरी के पगहे को निकालने में इतने मशगूल थे कि उन्हें आती हुई ना मालगाड़ी की सुध थी और ना ही उन्हें उसकी आवाज सुनाई दे रही थी। धीरे-धीरे वह मालगाड़ी रमेसर काका के काफी करीब आ गई। अरे यह क्या अब जाकर रमेसर काका को मालगाड़ी का आभास हुआ और वे कूदकर पटरी पर से हटना चाहे, पर यह क्या वे ज्यों कूदकर भागना चाहे त्योंही उस बकरी ने विकराल रूप पकड़ लिया। ऐसा लगता था कि बकरी के रूप में कोई दैत्य है, अब तो रमेसर काका थोड़ा डर भी गए और उस बकरी ने भागते रमेसर काका की धोती ही मुँह में दबाकर पटरी की ओर खींचने लगी। अब रमेसर काका एकदम से असहाय हो गए थे और पसीने से पूरी तरह भींग भी गए थे। अब वह मालगाड़ी और भी करीब आ गई थी, ऐसा लगता था कि अब उनका जीवन नहीं बचेगा। मौत एकदम से उनके सर पर खड़ी नजर आ रही थी, उनका धैर्य और बल भी जवाब देने लगे थे और वे न चाहते हुए भी पटरी की ओर खींचे चले जा रहे थे।

----------


## Aghori

अचानक कुछ ऐसा  घटा जो रमेसर काका की समझ से परे था। अचानक एक 15-16 साल की सुंदर कन्या  प्रकट हो गई और देखते ही देखते उसने उस बकरी के मुँह से रमेसर काका की धोती  छुड़ाने लगी। अब तो वहाँ का दृश्य बहुत ही भयंकर हो गया था, रमेसर काका  पूरी तरह से डरे-सहमे थे पर इस किशोरी के आने से उन्हें थोड़ी राहत मिली  थी। अब मालगाड़ी लगभग 10 मीटर की दूरी पर आ गई थी। अब तो उस बकरी और उस  किशोरी की लड़ाई और भी भयंकर हो गई थी, अचानक उस किशोरी ने बकरी के मुँह से  धोती को छुड़ाने में सफल हुई और तेजी से रमेसर काका को धक्का दे दी। अब  रमेसर काका पटरी से थोड़ी दूर जाकर गिर गए थे। 

वे गिरे-गिरे अपने पास से  मालगाड़ी को गुजरते हुए देख रहे थे और साथ ही यह भी कि पटरी पर अभी भी उस  बकरी और किशोरी में भयंकर लड़ाई चल ही रही है। रमेसर काका अचानक एकदम से डर  गए, उनके डरने का कारण यह था कि अभी तक तो वे केवल उन दोनों की लड़ाई और  गुजरती हुई मालगाड़ी को देख रहे थे पर उन्होंने इस बात पर ध्यान नहीं दिया  था कि वह बकरी और किशोरी उसी पटरी पर लड़ रहे हैं जिसपर से मालगाड़ी गुजर  रही है पर इन दोनों को इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ रहा था और ना ही वे दोनों  मालगाड़ी के पहियों के नीचे आ रहे थे। और कभी-कभी नीचे भी आते तो भी कोई  फर्क नहीं पड़ता। अब तो रमेसर काका एकदम से पीले पड़ गए पर उन्हें इस  बहादुर भूतनी लड़की के बारे में पता था। उन्होंने कई लोगों से इस बहादुर  भूतनी के किस्से सुन चुके थे जो रेलवे लाइन के आस-पास मुसीबत में पड़े लोगों, जानवरों आदि की जान बचाती रहती थी।

अब मालगाड़ी गुजर चुकी थी पर उन दोनों की लड़ाई अभी भी जारी थी। अचानक लड़की ने कसकर उस बकरी के पगहे को उसके गले में लपेटकर खिंचना शुरु किया। ऐसा लगा कि उस बकरी का गला पूरी तरह से दब गया और वह एक भयंकर आवाज में मेंमियाई। लड़की को पता नहीं क्या सूझा कि उसने उसका पगहा छोड़ दिया। पगहा छोड़ते ही वह बकरी मेंमियाते हुए पता नहीं कहाँ गायब हो गई। अब वह लड़की धीरे-धीरे रमेसर काका की ओर बढ़ने लगी। रमेसर काका थुक सटक लिए, उन्हें डर भी लग रहा था पर उन्हें यह भी पता था कि यह भूतनी उनका बुरा नहीं करेगी।


भूतनी धीरे-धीरे रमेसर काका के पास पहुँची। रमेसर काका अब उठकर बैठ गए थे। लड़की ने हाथ देकर रमेसर काका को उठाया और दूर पड़े उनके झोले को लाकर दे दी। अब रमेसर काका थोड़ा सहज हो गए थे। लड़की ने उन्हें अपने साथ-साथ चलने के लिए कहा. अब रमेसर काका उस लड़की के साथ तेज कदमों से पटरियों पर बढ़े चले जा रहे थे। कुछ दूर चलने के बाद अचानक रमेसर काका उस लड़की का हाथ छोड़ते हुए थोड़ा हकलाकर बोले, “बेटी! तूं कौन है? और इतनी रात को इस सूनसान जगह पर क्यों घूम रही थी।” लड़की पहले तो थोड़ा सिसकी पर फिर संभलकर बोली, “काका, 5-7 साल पहले मैं अपने माता-पिता के साथ इसी पटरी के किनारे एक मड़ई में रहती थी। मेरे माता-पिता छोटे-मोटे काम करके गुजारा करते थे। मैं बकरियों को चराने का काम करती थी।

 अचानक एकदिन मेरे इसी बकरी (जो मुझसे लड़ रही थी) का पैर पटरी में फँस गया, तभी एक ट्रेन भी आ गई। मैंने उसे बचाने की बहुत कोशिश की और इस कोशिश में इस बकरी के साथ मैं भी भगवान को प्यारी हो गई।” इतना कहने के बाद वह किसोरी फूट-फूटकर रोने लगी। अब रमेसर काका की हिम्मत थोड़ी बढ़ी और उन्होंने प्रेम से उस किशोरी के सर पर अपना हाथ रख दिया। किशोरी थोड़ी शांत हो गई।


कुछ देर चुप्पी छाई रही, फिर रमेसर काका ने पूछा कि बेटी पर वह बकरी मुझे मारना क्यों चाहती थी? इस पर उस किशोरी ने कहा कि दरअसल उस बकरी को लगता है कि उसकी जान ड्राइवर ने ले ली थी और उसके बाद से वह हमेशा इंसान को मारने की कोशिश करती है जबकि मैं उसे बार-बार समझाने की कोशिश करती हूँ कि उसकी और मेरी मौत उस ड्राइवर के वजह से नहीं अपितु उसकी (बकरी की) गलती से हुई थी पर वह किसी भी कीमत पर यह मानने को तैयार नहीं है।

----------


## Aghori

बातों ही बातों में रमेसर काका उस किशोरी के साथ टिकरहिया स्टेशन के पास पहुँच गए। लड़की ने कहा कि काका अब आप चले जाइए। मैं इसके आगे नहीं आ सकती। पर रमेसर काका ने उससे कहा कि बेटी, तूँ बहुत ही अच्छी है और मैं चाहता हूँ कि तूँ भी मेरे घर चले, मेरी बेटी जैसी रहे। काका की इन बातों को सुनकर वह किशोरी थोड़ी भावुक हुई पर ऐसा नहीं हो सकता कहकर जाने लगी।

रमेसर काका की मानें त वह किशोरी बराबर रमेसर काका को दिख जाती थी और कभी-कभी उन दोनों में बातें भी होती थी। एकदिन रमेसर काका ने उसकी आत्मा की शांति के एक छोटा सा अनुष्ठान कराया और उसके बाद कहते हैं कि वह किशोरी कभी नहीं दिखी। सायद उसकी आत्मा को मुक्ति मिल चुकी थी।

----------


## Aghori

रमेसर काका के पास एक लेहड़ा गायें थीं। वे प्रतिदिन सुबह ही इन गायों को दुह-दाहकर चराने के लिए निकल पड़ते थे। सुबह से लेकर शाम तक रमेसर काका गायों को लेकर इस गाँव से उस गाँव, तो कभी नदी किनारे, तो कभी-कभी इस जंगल से उस जंगल घूमा करते थे और दिन ढलते ही गाँव की ओर निकल पड़ते थे। जब रमेसर काका गायों को चराने के लिए निकलते तो सत्तु और भुजाभरी के साथ ही कभी-कभी दही, दूध आदि भी ले जाते और भूख लगने पर किसी पेड़ की छाया में बैठकर खाते-पीते। रमेसर काका कभी भी अपने साथ पानी नहीं ले जाते और ना ही लोटा रखते। प्यास लगने पर या तो वे नदी का जल पीते नही तो जंगल, सरेह (गाँव से बाहर का खुला खेत आदि भाग जिसमें दूर-दूर तक कोई बस्ती, घर आदि न हो) आदि में होने पर लाठी से मारकर महुए और आम आदि के पत्ते तोड़कर उन्हें अपने गमछे की एक छोर में बाँधते और फिर इस गमछे के दूसरे छोर को अपने साथ सदा लिए रहने वाली धोती के एक छोर से बाँधते तथा फिर इसे किसी कुएँ में डालकर पानी निकालते। इस विधि को झोंझ कहते है, इसमें बहुत अधिक पानी तो नहीं निकलता पर 2-3 बार में पीने भर का पानी अवश्य निकल आता है।

एक बार की बात है कि रमेसर काका बीमार पड़ गए। अब उनके गाय-गोरू को चराने कौन ले जाए?वे बहुत परेशान हुए क्योंकि एक दिन भी इन गायों को चराने में देर होने पर यह बोलने लगती थीं और खूँटे के पास हग-मूतकर इतना चकल्लस करती थीं कि खूँटे के आस-पास की जगह सने गोबर-माटी से भर उठती थी और जबतक इन्हें खोला नहीं जाता रंभाती रहतीं। एक दिन बीता, दो दिन बीता पर रमेसर काका की तबियत ठीक नहीं हुई। रमेकर काकाबS इन दो दिनों में गायों के आगे पुआल या खाँची में भूसा-घास आदि डाल देतीं और पानी आदि दिखा देंती पर गाएँ प्यास लगने पर पानी तो पी लेतीं पर पुआल आदि खाने का नाम नहीं लेतीं और बेचैनी से खूँटों के आस-पास घूमा करतीं। इन दो दिनों में तो कुछ गायों ने अपना पगहा भी तोड़ दिया और चरने के लिए भागने लगीं। कैसे भी करके रमेसर काकाबS ने इन गायों पर काबू किया।
तीसरे दिन भी रमेसर काका की तबियत जब ठीक नहीं हुई तो उन्होंने सनेसा भेजकर अपने ससुराल से अपने सरपुत घनेसर को बुला लिया। घनेसर सोरह-सत्रह साल का किशोर था और बहुत ही सुंदर तथा भला-चंगा था। घनेसर ने आते ही अपने फूफा का सारा काम संभाल लिया।
घनेसर बहुत ही समझदार लड़का था। वह प्रतिदिन भिनसहरे 3 बजे ही जग जाता और नित्य क्रिया से निपटकर 5 बजे तक पढ़ाई करता और उसके बाद गायों को खोलकर चराने के लिए निकल पड़ता। वह अपने साथ अपनी पुस्तकों का बेठन ले जाना कभी नहीं भूलता। किसी चरने वाली जगह पर गायों को चरता छोड़कर वह किसी पेड़ आदि की छाया में बैठकर पढ़ाई करता।

----------


## Aghori

एक बार की बात है कि गायों को चराते-चराते घनेसर एक जंगल में दूर तक निकल गया। जंगल बहुत घना नहीं था पर बहुत सारी झाड़ियों से पटा पड़ा था। दोपहर का समय था और अब घनेसर को प्यास भी सताने लगी थी। घनेसर गायों को चरता छोड़ जंगल में पानी की तलाश में इधर-उधर दौड़-भाग करने लगा। अचानक एक बरगद के पेड़ के नीचे उसे एक बहुत पुराना कुआँ दिख ही गया। कुआँ बहुत ही पुराना था पर उसका जगत हाल में ही पक्की ईंट से बँधवा गया जान पड़ता था। घनेसर ने अब देर किए बिना जंगल में कुछ झाड़ियों के हरे पत्ते तोड़े और उन्हें अपने गमछे में बाँधकर झोंझ बनाया, फिर अपने फूफा की तरह गमछे के एक छोर में धोती बाँधकर उसे कुँए में लटकाया। पर कुएँ में पानी का सतह बहुत ही नीचे था और झोंझ पानी तक नहीं पहुँच पाया। उसने लाख कोशिश की, नए-नए हथकंडे अपनाए फिर भी पानी तक नहीं पहुँच पाया। 

अब वह पसीने से तर-ब-तर हो गया था और धोती से सर पर के पसीने को पोछते हुए उसी कुएँ की जगत पर बैठकर कुछ सोचने लगा। तभी पायल की छम-छम की आवाज ने उसके सोचने के क्रम को बाधित कर दिया। उसने पीछे मुड़कर देखा तो कुछ दूर पर हिरणी की चाल से अपने पायलों की झनकार करते हुए, चेहरे पर हल्की मुस्कान व गालों पर हल्की लाली लिए एक किशोरी उसके तरफ बढ़ी चली आ रही है। वह अवाक मन से उस किशोरी के रूप-श्रृंगार के रस का पान करने में लग गया। उस किशोरी में पता नहीं क्या जादू था कि वह ज्यों-ज्यों करीब आती जा रही थी, घनेसर उसके अप्रतिम सौंदर्य में खोया जा रहा था।
पास आकर शरारतीपन से उस किशोरी ने बेहिचक मन से घनेसर से पूछा, “प्यास लगी है क्या?” घनेसर, जो एकटक उस किशोरी की सुंदरता का पान किए जा रहा था, घबड़ाकर हाँ में सर हिला दिया। 

किशोरी और आगे बढ़ी और कुएँ के जगत पर पहुँच कर अपने दोनों हाथों से अंजली बनाई और कुएँ में झुक गई। घनेसर अभी भी उस किशोरी में ही खोया हुआ था। दरअसल उस किशोरी में कुछ तो ऐसा था जो बरबस घनेसर को मदमस्त करते जा रहा था, उसे अपनी तरफ आकर्षित किए जा रहा था। किशोरी ने कुएँ से अपनी अंजली में पानीभर कर घनेसर की ओर बढ़ी। घनेसर भी बिना कुछ बोले अपने हाथों की अंजली बनाकर अपने मुँह में सटा दिया। किशोरी अपने अंजली का पानी घनेसर के अंजली में उड़ेलना शुरू किया और घनेसर भी अमृत रूपी जल को पीना शुरू किया। हाँ, यह अलग बात थी कि घनेसर की अंजली से आधा पानी नीचे गिरे जा रहा था क्योंकि वह पानी पीने के साथ ही उस किशोरी के चेहरे की आकर्षकता को भी एकटक पीए जा रहा था। 

ना उस किशोरी के अंजली का पानी खतम हो रहा था और ना ही घनेसर की प्यास बुझने का नाम ले रही थी। पानी पीने-पिलाने का यह सिलसिला लगभग आधे घंटे चला और जब किशोरी को लगा कि यह व्यक्ति तो पानी कम अपितु उसको एकटक निहारने का काम अधिक कर रहा है तो वह थोड़ी असहज होकर बोली, “और पिलाऊँ कि बस?” अब फिर घनेसर ने कुछ बोले केवल ना में सिर हिला दिया। इसके बाद उस किशोरी ने घनेसर से एक मादकताभरी आवाज में फिर पूछा “अब मैं चलूँ?”फिर घनेसर ने हाँ में सिर हिला दिया। किशोरी फिर हिरणी की चाल से पता नहीं जंगल में कहाँ खो गई। 

घनेसर कुछ समय तक तो चुपचाप उस कुएँ की जगत पर बैठा रहा और फिर अचानक पता नहीं क्या सूझा कि उठकर गायों की ओर चल दिया। गायों की दिशा में बढ़ते समय घनेसर कोई प्यार भरा गीत गुनगुना रहा था।
गायों को लेकर घनेसर घर पहुँचा। आज वह बहुत खुश लग रहा था और रह-रहकर कोई प्रेमभरा गीत छेड़ जाता था। उसकी भूख-प्यास गायब हो चुकी थी और उसने अपनी बुआ के लाख कहने के बाद भी रात को कुछ नहीं खाया और अपनी खाट पर सोने चला गया। उसकी आँखों से नींद पूरी तरह से गायब थी और पता नहीं क्यों उसे एक खुशनुमा बेचैनी सताए जा रही थी। 

वह लेटे-लेटे कभी-कभी खाट से उठ जाता और कुछ गुनगुनाने के बाद या दो-चार कदम चहलकदमी करन के बाद फिर से खाट पर लेट जाता। उसे एकदम से समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि वह क्या कर रहा है या उसके साथ ऐसा क्यों हो रहा है। अचानक वह जागते हुए एक स्वप्न देखने लगा और यह स्वप्न कुछ और नहीं, बस आज दिनभर के उसके कार्यकलाप थे। उसने अपने को गाय चराने के लिए जंगल में जाते हुए देखा, फिर कुएँ की जगत पर बैठा देखा और फिर उस किशोरी का आना और उसे पानी पिलाना।

----------


## Aghori

इतना स्वप्न देखते ही या यूँ कहें कि याद करते ही वह गदगद हो गया पर आगे  घटिट घटना को याद करके कुछ तो ऐसा हुआ कि उसे काठ मार गया और उसने थूक सटक  ली। अचानक घनेसर को पता नहीं क्या सूझा कि वह डरकर उठकर बैठ गया। बिना देरी  किए उसने सिरहाने रखी माचीस से एक तिली निकाला और पास में रखे ढेबरी को  जला दिया। ढेबरी की धुंधली रोशनी में उसके माथे पर आई पसीने की बूँदों को  साफ देखा जा सकता था। 



आप बता सकते हैं कि उसके साथ ऐसा क्यों हुआ?  दरअसल उसके जेहन में यह सवाल कुरेद गया कि वह किशोरी इतने गहरे कुएँ से  अपने हाथ की अंजली बनाकर पानी कैसे निकाल दी और साथ ही उसने इतनी देर तक  पानी पिया फिर भी उस किशोरी के अंजली का पानी खतम होने का नाम क्यों नहीं  ले रहा था? उसने भूत-प्रेत की बहुत सारी घटनाएँ सुन रखी थीं, उसके मुँह से अचानक निकल पड़ा.........भूतनी..............  ..। इसके बाद डरे-सहमे घनेसर ने उस डिबडिबाती (ऐसे टिमटिमाना की लगे कि अब बुझ गया) ढेबरी के प्रकाश में ही बैठे-बैठे रात गुजार दी।


सुबह-सुबह  डरा-सहमा घनेसर गायों को लेकर सरेह की ओर निकल गया। उसने मन में एकदम से  सोच लिया कि अब भूलकर भी उस जंगल की ओर नहीं जाऊँगा पर कहीं न कहीं उसके  जेहन में उस किशोरी की यादें अंगड़ाई ले रही थीं। न चाहते हुए भी उस किशोरी  का अनुपम सौंदर्यवान चेहरा उसकी आँखों के आगे घूम जाता और अपनी आकर्षकता  का एहसास करा जाता। सरेह में गायों को चरता छोड़ वह पास ही में एक सूखी  गढ़ही के किनारे एक आम के पेड़ के नीचे बैठकर उस किशोरी के बारे में सोचने  लगा। उसे पता नहीं क्यों ऐसा लग रहा था कि वह किशोरी को काफी समय से जानता  है, वह उसकी परिचित है। 

उस किशोरी का सौंदर्यपूर्ण शरारती चेहरा याद आते ही सहसा, सहमा घनेसर  मुस्कुरा देता। उस पेड़ के नीचे बैठे-बैठे सोचते हुए घनेसर को पता ही नहीं  चला कि कब सूर्य उसकी सर पर आ गया और डालियों, पत्तों के बीच से उसके साथ  आँख-मिचौली खेलने लगा। 
घनेसर उठा और  गायों की ओर चल दिया। गायों को हाँक-हाँककर एक पास करने के बाद फिर वह उस  पेड़ के नीचे आ गया। पेड़ के नीचे आकर घनेसर ने काँधे पर रखी धोती को  दोहराकर बिछा दिया और गमछे को सर के नीचे लगाकर वहीं लेट गया। सरेह में कुछ  चरवाहे या किसान नजर आ रहे थे। डरने की कोई बात नहीं थी क्योंकि दिन था और  उस सूखी गढ़ई के एक किनारे रजमतिया काकी पेड़ों पर से गिरे सूखी लकड़ियों  को एकत्र कर रही थीं।

 लेटे-लेटे रतजगा किए घनेसर को पता नहीं कब नींद आ गई। पर नींद में भी वह  सहमा-सहमा दिख रहा था पर कभी-कभी उसके चेहरे पर एक एकमिनटी मुस्कान आ जाती,  ऐसा लग रहा था कि वह किसी भूत और देवता की लड़ाई देख रहा है, भूत का  विकराल रूप उसे डरा जा रहा था तो देवता का उस भूत पर हावी होना उसे हर्षित  कर जा रहा था।

----------


## Aghori

सोए हुए घनेसर को पता नहीं क्या हुआ कि वह सकपका गया और उठ बैठा। दरअसल उसे ऐसा लगा था कि कोई मखमली उंगलियों को उसके बालों में पिरो रहा है और रह-रहकर उसे सहला रहा है। आस-पास में किसी को न देखकर उसे यह भ्रम लगा पर वह फिर से सोया नहीं और बैठकर फिर से उस किशोरी के बारे में सोचने लगा। अचानक एक तेज हवा उठी और सरसराते हुए इसके इर्द-गिर्द चक्कर काटने लगी। हवा के उस चक्कर में उसे एक अजीब प्रेम की अनुभूति हो रही थी। वह हवा धीरे से वह किशोरी मनकर उसके पास खड़ा हो गई और मुस्कुराते हुए बोली, “कल से तुम मेरे ही बारे में सोच रहे हो न?”फिर से घनेसर ने थुक सटककर हाँ में सिर हिला दिया। उस किशोरी ने खिलखिलाते हुए कहा, “कोई अपनो से डरता है? मुझसे डरने की आवश्यकता नहीं। मैं आपको डराने नहीं आई हूँ बल्कि अपनापन का एहसास कराने आई हूँ।” इसके बाद पता नहीं क्यों, घनेसर का डर कुछ कम हुआ और वह एकटक होकर फिर से उस किशोरी के अनुपम सौंदर्य का नेत्रपान करने लगा। यह सिलसिला कुछ देर चला और फिर से खिलखिलाती हुई वह किशोरी वहाँ से गायब हो गई।

अब तो आए दिन घनेसर उस किशोरी के साथ काफी समय बिताने लगा। वे दोनों अब खुलकर एक दूसरे से बात करने लगे थे। घनेसर उसे इंसानी कहानियाँ, अपने गाँव-घर की बातें सुनाता और वह किशोरी अपने लोक की बात बताती, अपने जीवन के रोचकपूर्ण खिस्से सुनाती। आखिर वे दोनों इतने करीब आ गए कि सदा के लिए एक साथ जीने-मरने की कस्में खा लिए। क्या घनेसर उस भूतनी किशोरी को अपना पाया? आखिर वह भूतनी अपने लोक की कौन-कौन सी बातें घनेसर को बताती थी। इन सब रहस्यमयी बातों से परदा इस कहानी के अगले और अंतिम भाग में उठ जाएगा।

----------


## Aghori

भोजपुरी में एक कहावत है कि भाग्यशाली का हल भूत हाँकता है (भगीमाने के हर भूत हाँकेला)। खैर यह तो एक कहावत है पर अगर कभी ऐसा हो जाए कि कोई प्रेत 24सों घंटा आपकी सेवा में हाजिर हो जाए तो आपको कैसा लगेगा? अगर आप किसी ऐसे बिगड़ैल, भयानक प्रेत को डाँटकर अपना काम कराएँ जिसे देखकर अच्छे-अच्छों की धोती गीली हो जाए तो इससे आश्चर्य की बात और क्या हो सकती है। पर हाँ यह कहानी कुछ ऐसी ही है। एक किसान कैसे एक प्रेत को अपने बस में करके अपना बहुत सारा काम कराता था, कैसे कभी-कभी वह प्रेत अपने प्राणों की भीख माँगते हुए गिड़गिड़ाता था। आखिर यह प्रेत उस किसान के चंगुल में फँसा कैसे? क्या उसकी कोई मजबूरी थी या किसान ने कोई तंत्र-मंत्र करके उसे अपने बस में कर लिया था? खैर इन सब रहस्यमयी बातों से परदा उठाने के लिए सीधे कहानी पर ही आ जाते हैं।

बात तब की है जब रमेसर काका गबड़ू जवान थे। रमेसर काका के पिताजी एक छोटे-मोटे किसान थे और खेती-किसानी के लिए एक जोड़ी बैल हमेशा रखते थे। उनका मानना था कि अगर खेती अच्छी करनी है तो एक जोड़ी अच्छे बैल हमेशा दरवाजे पर होने ही चाहिए। उस समय रमेसर काका भी खेती-बारी के साथ ही कुछ और छोटे-मोटे कामों में अपने पिताजी की मदद करते रहते थे। ऊँखीबवगा (ऊँख बुआई) से लेकर बियाड़ (धान के बीज का खेत) बनाने तक, कोल्हुआड़ में गन्ने की पेराई से लेकर गुलवर झोंकाई तक, हर काम रमेकर काका बखूबी करते थे।
एक बार की बात है कि रमेसर काका को अपने टायर (बैलगाड़ी) पर भूसा लादकर अपने एक बहनोई के वहाँ पहुँचाना था। दरअसल उनके बहनोई का गाँव एक नदी के खलार में पड़ता था जिससे वहाँ धान, गेहूँ आदि नहीं हो पाता था, जिसके चलते पशुओं को चारे के लाले पड़ जाते थे। इसलिए हर साल रमेसर काका अपनी बैलगाड़ी पर भूसा, पुआल आदि लादकर इनके यहाँ पहुँचा दिया करते थे। दिन ढल चुका था और बैलगाड़ी पर भूसा भी लद चुका था। रमेसर काका नहा-धोकर शाम को लगभग सात बजे बैलगाड़ी लेकर निकले। उन्हें अपने बहनोई के वहाँ जाने में लगभग पूरी रात का समय लगता था और सुबह 4-5 बजे पहुँचते थे। उन्होंने एक बाल्टी, एक लोटा और एक डोर अपने पास रख ली थी तथा साथ ही बैलों को खाने के लिए एक झोली में गेड़ की छाँटी भी।
रमेसर काका के बैल बहुत ही समझदार थे, जब वे एक बार रास्ते पर चल पड़ते थे तो गड़ुआन को काफी आराम मिलता था क्योंकि ये बैल बिना हाँके बराबर चलते ही रहते थे। इससे रमेसर काका को बार-बार न बैलों को हाँकना पड़ता था और ना ही सामने से किसी गाड़ी आदि के आने पर साइड ही करना पड़ता था, क्योंकि आगे से किसी गाड़ी आदि के आने पर बैल खुद ही किनरिया जाते थे। इतना ही नहीं रमेसर काका कभी-कभी बैलगाड़ी पर झपकी भी ले लेते थे और बैल आराम से अपने मार्ग पर बढ़े चले जाते थे।
रमेसर काका को घर से निकले लगभग 3-4 घंटे हो चुके थे। रात के 10-11 बज चुके थे और अब वे जिस कच्चे खुरहुरिया रास्ते से जा रहे थे वह रास्ता पूरी तरह से सूना हो गया था। दूर-दूर तक कुछ भी दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था। रात भी अंधेरे में पूरी तरह गहरी नींद में सोने के लिए व्याकुल हो उठी थी। दूर-दूर तक सन्नाटा और उस रास्ते के किनारे उगे हुए बड़े-बड़े घास-फूस और कुछ छोटे-बड़े पेड़ों के सिवा कुछ भी नहीं था। खैर इससे रमेसर काका को क्या फर्क पड़ता था, उन्हें तो इससे भी अँधियारी रात में दूर-दूर तक यहाँ तक की बिहड़ इलाकों से होकर भी जाने की आदत थी। बैलों की रफ्तार अब थोड़ी धीमी हो चुकी थी पर वे रूकने वाले नहीं थे, बढ़े चले जा रहे थे अपने मार्ग पर।

----------


## Aghori

बैलगाड़ी धीरे-धीरे आगे बढ़ रही थी और रमेसर काका कमर को थोड़ा आराम देने के लिए घिकुरकर झपकी लेना शुरू कर दिए थे। रात के उस सन्नाटे को चीरती बैलों के गलों में बंधी घंटिया बहुत ही मनोहारी ध्वनि उत्पन्न कर रही थीं। उस अंधेरी आधी रात में यह सुमधुर ध्वनि किसी को भी नींद की गोद में भेजने के लिए पर्याप्त थी। अचानक पता नहीं क्या हुआ कि बैल ठिठककर रूक गए। बैलों के ठिठककर रूकने से रमेसर काका हड़बड़ाकर उठ बैठे। अंधेरे में उन्हें कुछ दिखाई नहीं दिया। उन्होंने एक बैल की पूँछ पकड़कर जोर से एक आवाज निकाली पर बैल फिर से दो कदम चलकर रूके ही नहीं रुककर थोड़ा पीछे भी हट गए जिससे बैलगाड़ी का संतुलन थोड़ा बिगड़ गया। रमेसर काका किसी अनहोनी की आशंका से तुरत कूदकर बैलों के पास आगे आ गए और बैलों के शरीर पर हाथ फेरते हुए चुचकारने लगे। अब बैल भी थोड़ा शांत होकर खड़े हो गए। इसके बाद रमेसर काका उस रास्ते पर आगे की ओर नजर दौड़ाई पर उस धुत्त अंधेरे में उन्हें कुछ दिखाई नहीं दिया पर हाँ ऐसा जरूर लगा कि आगे शायद कुछ लोग हो-हल्ला कर रहे हैं। उन्हें समझते देर नहीं लगी कि आगे क्या माजरा है।

रमेसर काका को रात-बिरात ऐसी परिस्थितियों से बराबर सामना हो जाता था। दरअसल आगे भूत-प्रेतों का जमावड़ा था और वे इस अंधेरी रात में खेल खेलने में मस्त थे। खैर रमेसर काका वहीं बैलों के पास ही रूककर आगे का जायजा लेने लगे और मन ही मन इन भूत-प्रेतों को कोस रहे थे कि इन्हें खेलना ही है तो थोड़ा रास्ता छोड़कर खेलते। वे वहीं रूककर इंतजार करने लगे कि भूत-प्रेतों का खेल जल्द से जल्द बंद हो और वे आगे बढ़ें पर 10-15 मिनट तक इंतजार करने के बाद भी भूत-प्रेत रास्ते से हटने का नाम नहीं ले रहे थे और बैल भी अब कितना भी हाँकने पर आगे बढ़ने का नाम नहीं ले रहे थे।
रमेसर काका तो पूरी तरह से निडर स्वभाव के थे। उन्हें काहे का डर। और हाँ उनके साथ में दो बैल भी तो थे और उन्हें पता था कि अगर बैल थोड़ा हिम्मत दिखाएँगे तो ये भूत-प्रेत उनका कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ पाएंगे। 

उनके दिमाग में एक विचार आया। वे अब बिना देरी किए बैलों के पगहों को पकड़कर बैलों के आगे-आगे चलने लगे और अब बैल भी उन्हें अपने आगे-आगे चलता देख धीरे-धीरे उनके पीछे हो लिए। भूत-प्रेतों के पास पहुँचते ही एक अजीब घटना घटी। वे सारे भूत-प्रेत अब अजीब-अजीब डरावनी आवाजें निकालने लगे। बैल थोड़े सहम से गए थे पर रमेकर काका ने हिम्मत न हारते हुए बैलों को चुचकारते हुए उन्हें आगे खींचने की कोशिश करते रहे। जब रमेसर काका थोड़ा आगे बढ़ते तो भूत-प्रेत भी थोड़ा आगे बढ़ जाते पर रास्ते से हटते नहीं और फिर से भयंकर-भयंकर रूप बनाकर डरावनी आवाजें करते। 

अब रमेसर काका ने ताल थोंकते हुए उन भूत-प्रेतों को चुनौती दे डाली। उन्होंने कहा कि हिम्मत है तो आगे बढ़ों, पीछे क्यों घिसक रहे हो। एक बड़ा भयंकर प्रेत ने भयानक आवाज करते हुए एकदम से रमेसर काका के पास ही आ गया। रमेसर काका तो पहले से ही पूरी तरह से सतर्क थे, उन्होंने बिना देरी किए एक जोर का लात उस प्रेत को दे मारा और मार पड़ते ही वह प्रेत तिलमिलाकर थोड़ा दूर हट गया। अब कुछ भूत-प्रेत उस मार्ग के थोड़े किनारे हो गए थे और थोड़े डर-सहम गए तो थे पर अब और भी गुस्सैल लग रहे थे।

----------


## Aghori

अब रमेसर  काका की बुद्धि भी काम नहीं कर पा रही थी क्योंकि अब तो बैल एकदम से आगे  बढ़ने का नाम नहीं ले रहे थे और इस भयावह अंधेरी रात में इस समय अब किसी  व्यक्ति के उस रास्ते से आने-जाने की कोई उम्मीद भी नहीं थी और रमेसर काका  सुबह तक का इंतजार भी नहीं करना चाहते थे। रमेसर काका को एक तरकीब सूझी  उन्होंने मन ही मन हनुमानजी का नाम लिया और कड़ककर बोले। तुम इतने सारे और  मै अकेला, अगर हिम्मत है तो एक-एक करके आओ। तुम सबको देखता हूँ, यह कहते  हुए रमेसर काका ठहाका मार कर हँसे और ताली ठोंकने लगे। रमेसर काका का यह  रूप देखकर भूतों को लगा कि यह तो उनका मजाक उड़ा रहा है। अचानक वही भयानक  प्रेत जिसे रमेसर काका ने एक लात मारा था, आगे बढ़ा। आगे बढ़कर उसने अपने  दोस्त भूत-प्रेतों से कहा कि तुम लोग अब तमाशा देखो। कोई भी आगे न बढ़ें,  मैं इससे लड़ने के लिए तैयार हूँ। रमेसर काका उसकी बात सुनकर थोड़े सहमे पर  हिम्मत नहीं हारी, क्योंकि उन्होंने कितने सारे प्रेतों से टक्कर ली थी और  सबको धूल चटाया था।
इसके बाद  रमेसर काका ने वहाँ खड़े सभी भूत-प्रेतों से कहना शुरू किया कि आप लोगों की  यही बात मुझे सबसे अच्छी लगती है कि आप लोग जो जबान देते हो उस पर सदा  कायम रहते हो। मुझे पूरा यकीन है कि आप में से कोई भी बीच में नहीं आएगा और  कौन जीता और कौन हारा इसका भी सही-सही फैसला करेगा। इसके बाद रमेसर काका  उस चुनौती स्वीकारने वाले भूत की ओर देखकर बोले कि अगर मैं हार गया तो तूँ  जो भी बोलेगा वह मैं करूँगा, सदा के लिए तेरा दास हो जाऊँगा। अब उस भूत से न  रहा गया उसने भी ताल ठोंकी और तड़पा, मुझे मंजूर है और अगर मैं भी हार गया  तो सदा के लिए तेरा दास हो जाऊँगा। इसके बाद तो बिना देर किए रमेसर काका  और उस प्रेत में पटका-पटकी शुरू हो गई। कभी रमेसर काका ऊपर तो कभी वह  प्रेत। 10 मिनट तक लड़ते-लड़ते दोनों थकने लगे थे पर एक दूसरे में  गुथम-गुत्थी जारी थी।

----------


## Aghori

अब रमेसर काका को लगने लगा था कि कहीं वे कमजोर न पड़ जाएँ पर उन्होंने हिम्मत नहीं हारी और लड़ते-लड़ते धीरे-धीरे पास खड़े बैलों की ओर बढ़ने लगे। अरे यह क्या यह तो रमेसर काका की एक चाल थी जो उस आत्मा पर भारी पड़ चुकी थी, दरअसल लड़ते-लड़ते दोनों बैलों के बीच में आते ही पता नहीं बैलों को क्या हुआ कि वे अपनी जगह पर ही रहकर इधर-उधर अपना पैर पटकते-पटकते अभी वह प्रेत कुछ समझ पाता उससे पहले ही उसे लहुलुहान कर दिए। दरअसल वे दोनों बैल केवल उस प्रेत को ही निशाना बना रहे थे और अपने पैरों से मार-मारकर, कुचल-कुचलकर उसे अधमरा कर दिए। अब क्या उस प्रेत के कमजोर पड़ते ही रमेसर काका उस प्रेत को दोनों बैलों के बीच से खींचकर बाहर लाए और उसे लिटाकर उसके सीने पर बैठ गए। भूत-प्रेतों ने ही रमेसर काका के जीत की घोषणा की। अब वह प्रेत रमेसर काका का दास बन चुका था। रमेसर काका के जीवन में यह शायद ऐसी घटना थी जो शायद उस समय के किसी भी इंसान के जीवन में न घटी हो और ना ही भविष्य में घटे। रमेसर काका बहुत खुश थे पर पसीने से पूरी तरह भींग गए थे। उन्होंने गमछे से अपना पसीना पोछा और उस प्रेत से कहे कि अब हमारे बैलगाड़ी के आगे-आगे चल। अब वह प्रेत करे भी तो क्या, जबान दे चुका था और अपने जबान को तोड़ नहीं सकता था।

कुछ दूर चलने के बाद रमेसर काका को लगा कि अगर ऐसे चलते रहे तो कल दिन में 10-11 बजे तक भी बहनोई के गाँव नहीं पहुँच पाएँगे। उनको एक तरकीब सूझी। उन्होंने बैलगाड़ी के आगे चलते प्रेत को हाँक लगाई और उसे अपने पास बुलाया। अपने पास बुलाने के बाद उन्होंने उस प्रेत से कहा कि तेरी वजह से मैं काफी लेट हो चुका हूँ। अब एक ही उपाय है कि तूँ इस बैलगाड़ी में जुड़ और इसे खींचकर ले चल। अब प्रेत करे भी तो क्या। रमेसर काका ने बैलों को खोलकर उन्हें बैलगाड़ी के पीछे बाँध दिया और उस प्रेत को बैलगाड़ी में जोत दिए। फिर वह प्रेत बैलगाड़ी को लेकर बढ़ा। जब भी वह प्रेत थोड़ा धीरा होता, रमेसर काका उसकी पीठ पर दो-चार डंडा बजाते और वह तेजी से भागने लगता। भिनसहरे करीब 3-4 बजे ही रमेसर काका अपने बहनोई के घर पहुँच चुके थे। घर के बाहर ही उनके बहनोई का घास-फूस से छाया हुआ एक भुसौला था। रमेसर काका ने अपने बहनोई को जगाना उचित नहीं समझा और उस प्रेत को आदेश देकर सारा भूसा उस भुसौले में रखवा दिया। प्रेत ने लगभग आधे घंटे में सारा भूसा भुसौले में रख दिया था। बैलगाड़ी खाली हो चुकी थी और रमेसर काका बैलों को बहनोई के ही नाँद पर बाँधकर सानी-पानी कर दिए थे और खुद ही वहीं पड़ी एक बँसखटिया पर सो गए थे।
पाँच बजे के करीब जब रमेसर काका के बहनोई जगे तो उन्हें बहुत आश्चर्य हुआ। उन्होंने देखा की रमेसर तो बँसखटिया पर सोया है। यह कब आया और यह भूसा भी उतारकर भुसौले में रख दिया। उनको कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था, बस सब चमत्कार जैसा लग रहा था। क्योंकि ऐसा पहले कभी नहीं हुआ था। हर बार रमेसर काका के बहनोई खुद रमेसर काका के साथ मिलकर भूसा उतारकर भुसौले में रखते थे। खैर उनको क्या पता कि यह सब किसी भूत का कमाल है।
रमेसर काका आराम से जगे। पानी-ओनी पिया फिर बैलों को नाद से उकड़ाकर छाँव में बाँध दिया और उसी दिन फिर से रात को खाना-ओना खाकर करीब रात के 11 बजे अपनी बहन के घर से चले। क्योंकि अब उनको पता था कि गाँव पहुँचने में 10-12 घंटे नहीं 5-6 घंटे लगने वाले हैं। जी हाँ फिर से रमेसर काका जब बैलों को जोतकर बैलगाड़ी को लेकर अपने बहनोई के गाँव के बाहर पहुँचे तो सुनसान देखते ही बैलगाड़ी में से बैलों को खोलकर गाड़ी में पीछे बाँध दिए और उस प्रेत को जोता लगाकर गाड़ी में जोत दिए। सुबह-सुबह रमेसर काका अपने गाँव के पास पहुँच गए थे। अब उनको लगने लगा था कि कहीं कोई यह देख न ले कि बैल तो पीछे बँधे हैं और फिर भी बैलगाड़ी तेजी से आगे की ओर बढ़ रही है, इसलिए उन्होंने उस प्रेत को छुड़ाकर बैलों को गाड़ी में जोत दिया था।
बोलिए जय बजरंग बली। रमेसर काका तो अब उस प्रेत से बहुत सारा काम करवाना शुरू कर दिए थे पर सदा ध्यान रखते कि इसकी भनक किसी गाँव वाले को न लगे, नहीं तो सब गुड़-गोबर हो जाएगा। आगे क्या हुआ बताएँगे अगली कहानी में। पर यह कहानी भी अपने आप में पूर्ण हो चुकी है। अगर इसका अगला भाग न भी आकर एक दूसरी कहानी भी आ जाए तो भी ठीक ही है।

----------


## Aghori

बार-बार सुनने को मिलता है कि 100 अपराधी छूट जाएँ पर किसी निर्दोष को सजा नहीं होनी चाहिए। पर क्या वास्तव में ऐसा होना चाहिए? क्या अपराधी का बच निकलना समाज हित में है? शायद नहीं। क्योंकि कमजोर कानून का फायदा उठाकर कितने अपराधी बच निकलते हैं। कभी-कभी तो फिल्मों आदि में ऐसा भी दिखाया जाता है कि कानून अंधा होता है या बिक जाता है। पर अगर किसी लड़की का बलात्कार कर दिया जाए और उसकी गवाह वह स्वयं हो और उसके बाद भी वह बलात्कारी कानून से बच निकले तो उस लड़की पर क्या गुजरेगी? कानून, समाज की नजर में वह अपराधी भले ही निर्दोष हो पर उस लड़की का क्या जिसके साथ ऐसी घिनौनी हरकत हुई हो, जो न उसे जीने ही देती हो और न मरने ही। रात-दिन बेचारी तिल-तिल कर मर रही हो, कानून, समाज का यह चेहरा देखकर।


मुझे एक कहानी हल्की-फुल्की याद आ रही है, जो कभी सुन रखी थी। न अब सुनानेवाला याद आ रहा है और ना ही यह कहानी पूरी तरह से मुझे याद ही आ रही है पर थोड़ा-बहुत जो याद आ रहा है, उसमें काल्पनिकता भरते हुए मैं इस कहानी को पूरा कर रहा हूँ। कहते हैं कहानी, कहानी होती है तो उसे कहानी के रूप में लेना चाहिए पर मुझे लगता है कि कहानी भले किसी के दिमाग की, कल्पना की उपज हो पर कहीं-न-कहीं उसका कुछ आधार जरूर होता होगा। खैर जो भी हो, आइए इस भूतही कहानी को आगे बढ़ाते हैं।

बात बहुत ही पुरानी है। किसी पर्वत की तलहटी में रमेसरपुर नाम का एक बहुत ही रमणीय गाँव था। इस गाँव के मुखिया रमेसर काका थे। सभी गाँववासी रमेसर काका की बहुत ही इज्जत करते थे और उनके विचारों, सुझावों को पूरी तरह मानते थे। रमेसर काका की एक ही संतान थी, चंदा। 15-16 की उम्र में भी चंदा का नटखटपन गया नहीं था। वह बहुत ही शरारती थी, उसके चेहरे पर कहीं भी षोडशी का शर्मीलापन नजर नहीं आता पर हाँ उसके चेहरे से उसका भोलापन जरूर छलकता। उस समय हर माँ-बाप की बस एक ही ख्वाइश होती थी कि उनकी लड़की को अच्छा घर-वर मिल जाए और वह अपने ससुराल में खुश रहे। रमेसर काका भी चंदा के लिए आस-पास के गाँवों वरदेखुआ बनकर जाना शुरू कर दिए थे। 

एक बार पास के एक गाँव के उनके मुखिया मित्र ने कहा कि उनकी नजर में एक लड़का है, अगर आप तैयार हों तो मैं बात चलाऊँ? रमेसर काका के हाँ करते ही उनके मुखिया मित्र की अगुआई में चंदा का विवाह तय हो गया। चंदा का पति नदेसर उस समय कोलकाता में कुछ काम करता था। नदेसर देखने में बहुत ही सीधा-साधा और सुंदर युवक था। वह रमेसर काका को पूरी तरह से भा गया था। खैर शादी हुई और रमेसर काका ने नम आँखों से चंदा को विदा किया। कुछ ही दिनों में चंदा अपने ससुराल में भी सबकी प्रिय हो चुकी थी। 1-2 महीना चंदा के साथ बिताने के बाद नदेसर भारी मन से कोलकाता की राह पर निकल पड़ा। चंदा ने नदेसर को समझाया कि कमाना भी जरूरी है और 5-6 महीने की ही तो बात है, दिवाली में आपको फिर से घर आना ही है, तब तक मैं नजरें बिछाए आपका इंतजार प्रसन्न मन से कर लूँगी। 

कोलकता पहुँचने पर नदेसर ने फिर से अपना काम-धंधा शुरू किया पर काम में उसका मन ही नहीं लगता था। बार-बार चंदा का शरारती चेहरा, उसके आँखों के आगे घूम जाता। वह जितना भी काम में मन लगाने की कोशिश करता उतना ही चंदा की याद आती। नदेसर की यह बेकरारी दिन व दिन बढ़ती ही जा रही थी। उसने अपने दिल की बात अपने साथ काम करने वाले अपने 5 मित्रों को बताई। ये पाँचों उसके अच्छे मित्र थे। नदेसर दिन-रात अपने इन पाँचों दोस्तों से चंदा की खूबसूरती और उसके शरारतीपन का बखान करता रहता। पाँचों मित्र चंदा के बारे में सुन-सुनकर उसकी खूबसूरती की एक छवि अपने-अपने मन में बना लिए थे और अब बार-बार नदेसर से कहते कि भाभी से कब मिलवा रहे हो। नदेसर कहता कि मैं तो खुद ही उससे मिलने के लिए बेकरार हूँ पर समझ नहीं पा रहा हूँ कि कैसे मिलूँ?


खैर अब नदेसर के पाँचों दोस्तों के दिमाग में जो एक भयानक, घिनौनी खिचड़ी पकनी शुरू हो गई थी उससे नदेसर पूरी तरह अनभिज्ञ था। उसके पाँचों दोस्तों ने एक दिन नदेसर से कहा कि यार, भाभी को यहीं ले आओ। कुछ दिन रहेगी, कोलकता भी घूम लेगी तो उसको बहुत अच्छा लगेगा और फिर 1-2 हफ्ते में उसे वापस छोड़ आना। पर नदेसर अपने बूढ़े माँ-बाप को यादकर कहता कि नहीं यारों, मैं ऐसा नहीं कर सकता, मेरी अम्मा और बाबू की देखभाल के लिए गाँव में चंदा के अलावा और कोई नहीं है।

----------


## Aghori

कुछ दिन और बीते पर ये बीतते दिन नदेसर की बेकरारी को और भी बढ़ाते जा रहे थे। अब तो नदेसर का काम में एकदम से मन नहीं लग रहा था और उसे बस गाँव दिखाई दे रहा था। एक दिन रात को नदेसर के पाँचों दोस्तों ने नदेसर से कहा कि चलो हम लोग तुम्हारे गाँव चलते हैं। नदेसर अभी कुछ समझ पाता या कह पाता तबतक उसके उन पाँच दोस्तों में से निकेश नामक दोस्त ने कहा कि यार टेंसन मत ले। कह देना कि अभी काम की मंदी चल रही है इसलिए गाँव आ गया। और साथ ही इसी बहाने हम मित्र लोग भी तुम्हारा गाँव देख लेंगे और भाभी के साथ ही तुम्हारे माता-पिता से भी मिल लेंगे क्योंकि हम लोगों का तो गाँव भी नहीं है। इसी कोलकते में पैदा हुए और कोलकते को ही अपना घर बना लिए। हम लोग भी चाहते हैं कि कुछ दिन गँवई आबोहवा का आनंद लें। नदेसर तो घर जाने के लिए बेकरार था ही, उसे अपने दोस्तों की बात भली लगी। फिर क्या था दूसरे दिन ही नदेसर अपने उन पाँच दोस्तों के साथ अपने गाँव के लिए निकल पड़ा। उसके गाँव के आस-पास में बहुत सारे घने जंगल थे। इस पर्वतीय इलाके के इन पहाड़वासियों के अलावा अगर कोई अनजाना जा जाए तो वह जरूर रास्ता भटक जाए और हिंसक जानवरों का शिकार बन जाए। 
टरेन और बस की यात्रा करते-करते आखिरकार नदेसर अपने पाँच दोस्तों के साथ अपने गाँव के पास के एक छोटे से बस स्टेशन पर पहुँच ही गया। इस स्टेशन से उसके गाँव जाने के लिए अच्छी कच्ची सड़क भी न थी। जंगल में चलने से बने पगडंडियों से, उबड़-खाबड़ रास्ते से होकर जाना पड़ता था। जंगल में चलते-चलते जब नदेसर से निकेश ने पूछा कि भाई नदेसर अभी तुम्हारा गाँव कितनी दूर है तो नदेसर ने प्रसन्न होकर कहा कि यार अब हम लोग पहुँचने ही वाले हैं। नदेसर की बात सुनते ही निकेश हाँफने का नाटक करते हुए वहीं बैठते हुए बोला कि यार अब मुझसे चला नहीं जाता। उसकी बात सुनते ही नदेसर ने कहा कि यार हम लोग पहुँच गए हैं और अब मुश्किल से 5 मिनट भी नहीं लगेंगे। पर नदेसर की बातों को अनसुनी करते हुए उसके अन्य चार दोस्त भी निकेश के पास ही बैठ गए। अब नदेसर बेचारा क्या करे, उसे भी रूकना पड़ा। नदेसर के रूकते ही निकेश ने अपने हाथ में लिए झोले में से एक अच्छी नई साड़ी और साथ ही चूड़ी आदि निकालते हुए कहा कि यार नदेसर, हम लोग भाभी से पहली बार मिलने वाले हैं, इसलिए उसके लिए कुछ उपहार लाए हैं। उसकी बात सुनते ही नदेसर ने कहा कि यारों इसकी क्या जरूरत थी। पर निकेश ने हँसकर कहा कि जरूरत थी भाई, हमारी भी तो भाभी है, हम पहली बार उससे मिल रहे हैं, तो बिना कुछ दिए कैसे रह सकते हैं। इसके बाद निकेश ने कुटिल मुस्कान चेहरे पर लाते हुए नदेसर से कहा कि यार नदेसर, क्यों न भाभी को सरप्राइज दिया जाए। एक काम करो, तुम घर जाओ और बिना किसी को बताए भाभी को घुमाने के बहाने यहाँ लाओ, हम लोग यहाँ भाभी को यह सब उपहार दे देंगे और उसके बाद फिर से तुम दोनों के साथ तुम्हारे घर चल चलेंगे। भोला नदेसर हाँ में हाँ मिलाते हुए तेज कदमों से घर की ओर गया और लगभग 30-40 मिनट के बाद चंदा को लेकर दोस्तों के पास वापस आ गया। फिर क्या था, चंदा से वे पाँचों दोस्त एकदम से अपनी भाभी की तरह मिले। चंदा को भी बहुत अच्छा लगा। इसके बाद जब चंदा ने उन्हें घर चलने के लिए कहा तो अचानक उनके तेंवर थोड़े से बदले नजर आए। 
निकेश और नदेसर के अन्य चार दोस्त चंदा और नदेसर के पास पूरी सख्ती से खड़े हो गए थे। चंदा और नदेसर कुछ समझ पाते इससे पहले ही निकेश ने दाँत भींजते हुए तेज आवाज में नदेसर से कहा कि साले, मैं अपनी बहन की शादी तुमसे करना चाहता था पर तुम बिना बताए गाँव आकर अपनी कर लिए। उसकी बात सुनकर नदेसर ने भोलेपन से कहा कि निकेश भाई, आपने तो कभी हमसे अपनी बहन की शादी के बारे में बात भी नहीं की थी और जब मैं घर आया था तो यहाँ माँ-बाबू ने शादी कर दिया था। भला मैं उन्हें मना कैसे कर सकता था। पर नदेसर की इन भोली बातों का उन पाँच दैत्यों पर कोई असर नहीं हुआ। उनमें से दो ने नदेसर को कसकर पकड़ लिए थे और तीन चंदा का चीरहरण करने लगे थे। अभी नदेसर या चंदा चिल्लाकर आवाज लगा पाते इससे पहले ही उन दोनों के मुँह में कपड़े थूँस दिए गए। फिर निवस्त्र चंदा और घनेसर को उठाकर वे लोग कुछ और घने जंगल में ले गए। घने जंगल में ले जाकर उन लोगों ने नदेसर की हत्या कर दी और चंदा की इज्जत से खेल बैठे। लगभग वे पाँचो नरपिशाच घंटों तक चंदा को दागदार करते रहे, वह चिल्लाती रही, भीख माँगती रही पर उन भेड़ियों पर कोई असर नहीं हुआ। अंततः अपनी वाली करने के बाद उन पाँचों ने चंदा को भी मौत के घाट उतारकर, वहीं जंगल में सुखी पत्तियों में उन्हें ढँककर आग लगा दिए।

----------


## Aghori

आग लगाने के  बाद ये पाँचो दोस्त जिधर से आए थे, उधर को भाग निकले। जंगल जलने लगा और  जलने लगे चंदा और नदेसर के जिस्म। सब कुछ स्वाहा हो गया था। इस आग से  आस-पास के गाँववालों को कुछ भी लेना देना नहीं था, क्योंकि जंगल में आग  लगना कोई बहुत बड़ी बात नहीं थी। कभी भी कोई भी अपनी लंठई में जंगल में आग  लगा दिया करता था।
धीरे-धीरे समय  बीतने लगा। रात तक जब चंदा और नदेसर घर नहीं आए तो नदेसर के पिताजी ने  नदेसर के आने और चंदा को लेकर जाने की बात अपने पड़ोसियों को बताई। उसी रात  को नदेसर और उनके कुछ पड़ोसी मशाल लेकर चंदा और नदेसर को खोजने निकल पड़े।  काफी खोजबीन के बाद भी इन दोनों का पता नहीं चला। दूसरे दिन सुबह पुलिस  में खबर दी गई पर पुलिस भी क्या करती। थोड़ा-बहुत छानबीन की पर उन दोनों का  कोई पता नहीं। अब नदेसर के माँ-बाप और गाँववालों को लगने लगा था कि नदेसर  अपनी बहुरिया को लेकर बिना बताए कोलकाता चला गया। शायद उसे डर था कि अगर  बाबू को बताकर ले जाएँगे तो वे ले जाने नहीं देंगे। आखिर कोलकाता में नदेसर  कहाँ रहता है, क्या करता है, इन सब बातों के बारे में भी नदेसर के  माता-पिता और गाँववालों को बहुत कम ही पता था। धीरे-धीरे करके 8-9 महीने  बीत गए। अब नदेसर के माता-पिता बिना नदेसर और चंदा के जीना सीख गए थे।
इधर कोलकाता  में एक दिन अचानक निकेश के घर पर कोहराम मच गया। हुआ यह था कि किसी ने बहुत  ही बेरहमी से उसके गुप्तांग को दाँतों से काट खाया था, उसके शरीर पर  जगह-जगह भयानक दाँतों के निशान भी पड़े थे और वह इस दुनिया को विदा कर गया  था। पुलिस के पूछताझ में उसके घरवालों ने बताया कि पिछले 1 महीने से निकेश  का किसी लड़की के साथ चक्कर था। वे दोनों बराबर एक दूसरे से मिलते थे पर  लड़की कौन थी, कैसी थी, किसी ने देखा नहीं था। पर इसी दौरान पुलिस को निकेश  की बहन से एक अजीब व डरावनी बात पता चली। निकेश की बहन ने बताया कि एक दिन  जब निकेश घर से निकला तो वह भी पीछे-पीछे हो ली थी। निकेश बस्ती से निकलकर  एक सुनसान रास्ते में बनी एक पुलिया पर बैठ गया था। वहाँ से मैं लगभग 20  मीटर की दूरी पर एक बिजली के खंभे की आड़ में खड़ा होकर उसपर नजर रख रही  थी। मुझे बहुत ही अजीब लगा क्योंकि ऐसा लग रहा था कि निकेश किसी से बात कर  रहा है, किसी को पुचकार रहा है पर वहाँ तो निकेश के अलावा कोई था ही नहीं।  फिर मुझे लगा कि कहीं निकेश भइया पागल तो नहीं हो गए हैं न। अभी मैं यही सब  सोच रही थी तभी एक भयानक, काली छाया मेरे पास आकर खड़ी हो गई। वह छाया  बहुत ही भयानक थी पर छाया तो थी पर छाया किसकी है, यह समझ में नहीं आ रहा  था। मैं पूरी तरह से डर गई थी। फिर अचानक वह छाया अट्टहास करने लगी और  चिल्लाई, “अब तेरा भाई नहीं  बचेगा। नोचा था न मुझे, मैं भी उसे नोच-नोचकर खा जाऊँगी। और हाँ एक बात तूँ  याद रख, अगर यह बात किसी को भी बताई तो मैं तेरे पूरे घर को बरबाद कर  दूँगी।” इतना कहते ही निकेश की बहन सुबक-सुबक कर रोने लगी।
इतना सुनते ही  पुलिस और आस-पास जुटे लोग सकते में आ गए और पूरी तरह से डर भी गए। क्योंकि  निकेश का जो हाल हुआ था, वह यह बयाँ कर रहा था कि इसके साथ जो हुआ है वह  किसी इंसान ने नहीं अपितु भूत-प्रेत ने ही किया होगा। यह कहानी यहीं समाप्त  होती है। पर इसके अगले भाग के रूप में एक कहानी और आ सकती है कि क्या  निकेश का यह हाल किसी भूत-भूतनी ने ही ऐसा किया था या किसी और ने। कहीं  चंदा तो नहीं या नदेसर? निकेश के अन्य चार दोस्तों के साथ भी कुछ हुआ क्या? खैर अभी तो बोलिए, जय बजरंग बली।

----------


## Loka

मित्र, कहाँ चले गये

----------


## anita

बरिसहा रमेसरजी पर तो संन्यासी बनने का भूत सवार था। गले में कई-कई कंठी-माला धारण करने के साथ ही भगवा वस्त्र धारण करके भगवान का नाम जपते वे तीर्थ स्थलों का भ्रमण करते रहते थे। उन्हें अपने आपको महात्मा कहलाना बहुत ही पसंद था। खैर, उनका मन अशांत रहता था पर फिर भी वे पूरी कोशिश करते थे कि अच्छे से अच्छा काम ही किया जाए। धीरे-धीरे करके वे अपने परिवार से दूर होते हुए पूजा-पाठ में रमते चले गए थे। नहा-धोकर चंदन टीका लगाकर पूजा करना उनका प्रतिदिन का कर्म बन गया था। जब तक सुबह उठकर, नहा-धोकर पूजा-पाठ नहीं कर लेते, मुँह में एक घूँट पानी तक नहीं डालते। दरअसल रमेसरजी को कुष्ट रोग के साथ ही दमा की भी बीमारी थी और जिसके चलते भी वे धीरे-धीरे परिवार से दूर होते हुए भक्तिभाव में रहने लगे थे।

----------


## anita

एकबार की बात है कि गाँव में आए एक संन्यासी ने उनसे कह दिया कि वास्तविक संत बनना है, महात्मा बनना है, भगवान को पाना है तो आपको यह गाँव-जवार छोड़-छाड़कर हिमालय में जाना चाहिए। हिमालय में जाकर आपको समाधि लगानी चाहिए, फिर आप भगवान को पा सकते हैं। रमेसरजी पर तो एक तरह से सच्चा संन्यासी बनने का भूत सवार था ही, वे एक दिन भिनसहरे अपना लोटा-डोरी लिए, एक-दो कपड़े-लत्ते बोरे-चट्टी में लेपेटे और निकल पड़े हिमालय की ओर। लगभग 20-25 दिन की पैदल और मंगनी की सवारी से यात्रा के बाद वे देवरिया, गोरखपुर से होकर नेपाल पहुँच गए। नेपाल में हिमालय की तलहटी में वे एक बस्ती में जाकर ठहर गए। लगभग 10-15 दिन तक वे बस्ती वालों से हिमालय के बारे में, वहाँ रह रहे संन्यासियों आदि के बारे में जानने की कोशिश करते रहे। एक दिन वे उस बस्ती से भी निकल पड़े अकेले, हिमालय की ओर। न उनको खाने की लालसा थी और न कुछ पीने की बस तेजी से हिमालय की एक शृंखला (चोटी) की ओर बढ़े चले जा रहे थे। लगभग 7-8 घंटे लगातार चलने के बाद वे एक छोटे से पेड़ की छाँव में बैठ गए। पेड़ के नीचे बैठकर वे सोचने लगे कि अब और ऊपर नहीं जाऊँगा और यहीं कहीं किसी कंदरा आदि में अपनी समाधि लगाऊँगा। यही सब सोचते हुए रमेसरजी अपना गमछा वहीं बिछाकर थोड़ा आराम करना चाहे।

----------


## anita

रमेसरजी ज्योंही गमछे पर लेटना चाहे त्योंही उन्हें एक आवाज सुनाई दी। अरे यह क्या, यहाँ उन्हें कौन उनका नाम लेकर पुकार रहा है? अभी रमेसरजी कुछ समझ पाते उससे पहले ही वहाँ एक गौरवर्णीय 26-27 वर्ष का युवक प्रकट हो गया। उस युवक के चेहरे पर सौम्यता पसरी हुई थी और वह मंद-मंद मुस्कुरा रहा था। रमेसरजी के पास आकर वह भी वहीं गमछे पर बैठते हुए कहा कि रमेसर तुम मुझे प्रणाम नहीं करोगे? रमेसरजी संकोचबस ही उस युवा को हाथ उठाकर प्रणाम कर लिए। फिर उस युवक ने रमेसरजी से कहा कि मुझे पहचाना की नहीं? रमेसरजी ने ना में सिर हिला दिया और इसके बाद दिमाग पर जोर डालने की कोशिश करने लगे। रमेसरजी आगे कुछ बोलें उससे पहले ही वह युवक बोल पड़ा, “मैं मनेसर हूँ मनेसर। तुम्हारे बाबा का फूफियाउत भाई।” अरे उस युवा के मुँह से यह बात सुनकर तो रमेसरजी की आँखें फटी की फटी रह गईं। उन्होंने सोचा कि उनके बाबा को ही मरे लगभग 40 साल हो गए तो अब तक मनेसर बाबा जिंदा कैसे रह सकते हैं और वे भी एकदम से युवा? दरअसल रमेसरजी के बाबा के फूफियाउत भाई का नाम मनेसर ही था पर वे लगभग 35-40 वर्ष की अवस्था में हरिद्वार कुंभ में आए थे और फिर कभी वापस घर नहीं गए थे। अब तो रमेसरजी के दिलो-दिमाग में बहुत सारी बातें चलने लगी थीं। क्योंकि रमेसरजी जब लगभग 10-12 साल के थे तब वे मनेसर बाबा (उस युवा) से मिले थे और फिर उसके बाद कभी उनसे मिले नहीं

----------


## anita

अब तो रमेसरजी अपने दिमाग पर जोर डाल-डालकर लगे बहुत कुछ याद करने पर उनके दिमाग में कुछ भी नहीं आ रहा था। अचानक वह युवक (मनेसरजी) ही बोल पड़ा, “दरअसल जब मैं कुंभ नहाने हरिद्वार आया था तो यहीं एक संन्यासी का शिष्य बनकर उसके साथ हिमालय आ गया। यहाँ आकर लगभग 10 साल तक उस संन्यासी की खूब सेवा की। मेरी सेवा से प्रसन्न होकर उसने मुझे एक दिन एक पेड़ के कुछ पत्ते खाने को दिए। वे पत्ते खाने के बाद मैं एकदम से युवा हो गया और मेरी भूख-प्यास भी चली गई। फिर क्या था, मैं थोड़ा कुराफाती हो गया और इस हिमालय में घूम-घूमकर उल-जलूल हरकतें करने लगा। क्योंकि अब मुझे लगने लगा था कि कोई मेरा कुछ भी नहीं बिगाड़ सकता। धीरे-धीरे करके मैं यहाँ घाटी में बसे एक गाँव में जाना शुरू किया। फिर मुझे वहाँ एक युवती पसंद आ गई। एक दिन अपने तप के बल पर मैं उसे मोहित करके इसी जगह पर लाया और लगा उसके साथ रंगरेलियाँ मनाने। उस समय मेरे गुरुजी पास की ही कंदरा में समाधि में लीन थे। मस्ती करते-करते मैं जोर-जोर से अट्टहास करने लगा जिसके चलते गुरुजी की समाधि भंग हो गई। वे गुस्से में कंदरा से बाहर आए और मुझे श्राप दे दिए कि तूँ ब्रह्मप्रेत हो जा और सदा इसी क्षेत्र में विचरण करता रह। इतना कहते ही गुरुजी अपना दाहिना हाथ आगे किए, उनके उस हाथ से जलधारा बह निकली, फिर वे कुछ मंत्र बुदबुदाए और उस जल को मेरी ओर छिड़क दिए और इसके बाद गुरुजी अंतर्ध्यान हो गए।” अपनी रामकहानी सुनाने के बाद वह युवक थोड़ा उदासीन हो गया। फिर उस युवक (मनेसरजी) ने कहना शुरू किया, “मुझे अपनी गलती का पछतावा हुआ पर मैं अब चाहकर भी कुछ नहीं कर सकता और तभी से इस क्षेत्र में विचरण करता रहता हूँ और कोशिश करता हूँ कि इस क्षेत्र में आए लोगों, संन्यासियों की सहायता कर सकूँ।

----------


## anita

Bacchus जी अब तो ठीक है ना

----------


## anita

सुबह जगने के बाद रमेसरजी को उसी कंदरा में पानी का एक सोता भी दिखाई दिया। वे वहीं नहा-धोकर पूजा-पाठ किए और अपने फुफियाउत बाबा यानी मनेसरजी से बोले कि वे अब यहीं रहकर समाधि लगाएँगे, पूजा-पाठ करेंगे। रमेसरजी की बात सुनकर उस युवा (मनेसरजी) ने कहा कि कुछ दिनों से तुम्हारी पत्नी और तुम्हारा पूरा परिवार तुम्हें बहुत याद कर रहा है। तुम्हारा बड़ा बेटा तो तुम्हें खोजने के लिए इधर-उधर साइकिल भी दौड़ा रहा है।यकीन नहीं होता तो 5 मिनट के लिए आँखें बंद करो, मैं तुम्हें यहीं से तुम्हारे घर-परिवार के दर्शन करा देता हूँ। ज्योंही रमेसरजी ने आँखें बंद की उन्हें उनका घर, परिवार आदि दिखने लगा। उन्हें अपनी पत्नी का उदास चेहरा दिखा जो शायद उनकी याद में मरी जा रही थी। परिवार भी परेशान था और उन्हें लग रहा था कि हमें रमेसरजी की उपेक्षा नहीं करनी चाहिए थी। सब लोग रमेसरजी के लिए परेशान लग रहे थे। यह सब देखकर रमेसरजी भी पूरी तरह से उदास हो गए। उन्होंने अपनी आँखें खोल दीं। इसके बाद उस युवा (मनेसरजी) ने कहा कि बेहतर होगा कि तुम घर वापस लौट जाओ।

----------


## anita

उस युवा की बात सुनकर रमेसरजी तैयार हो गए। उस युवा ने कहा कि तुम मेरे साथ आओ, मैं तुम्हें कुछ जड़ी-बूटियों की पहचान करा देता हूँ, ताकि गाँव में पहुँचकर तुम कुछ लोगों की सहायता कर सको। इसके बाद रमेसरजी कुछ जड़ी-बूटियों का ज्ञान प्राप्त किए और थोड़ी-बहुत जड़ी-बूटियाँ भी साथ में ले लिए। फिर उस युवा (मनेसरजी) ने कहा कि अब तुम अपनी आँखें बंद करो, मैं तुम्हें मन की गति से, तुम्हें तुम्हारे गाँव के पास पहुँचा देता हूँ। इसके बाद रमेसरजी अपनी आँख बंद कर लिए। अरे यह क्या, वे ज्यों अपनी आँख खोलते हैं तो क्या देखते हैं कि वे अपने गाँव के बाहर के शिव मंदिर पर बैठे हुए हैं।

----------


## anita

इसके बाद रमेसरजी गाँव में ही रहकर पूजा-पाठ करने लगे और अपने हिमालय यात्रा का वर्णन भी लोगों को सुनाने लगे। कहा जाता है कि कितना भी विषैले से विषैला साँप किसी को काट लेता था, रमेसरजी कुछ जड़ी-बूटी से उसे फौरन ठीक कर दिया करते थे। अरे यहाँ तक कि गाँव-जवार के कितने लोगों के छोटे-मोटे रोग, चर्म रोग आदि वे ठीक कर दिए थे। उनसे भूत-प्रेत भी बहुत डरते थे और वे जबतक जीवित थे, उनके जानने वालों में किसी को सताते नहीं थे। रमेसरजी लगभग 90 साल तक जीवित रहे पर हिमालय से आने के बाद वे कभी बीमार नहीं पड़े और बुढ़ापे में भी भिनसहरे नदी की ओर निकल जाते थे और अपना सारा काम खुद ही किया करते थे। गाँव-जवार में उनकी बहुत पूछ थी। उनके बड़े बेटे ने भी उनसे कुछ जड़ी-बूटी का ज्ञान हासिल कर लिया और लोगों की सहायता करने लगा। आज रमेसरजी जिंदा नहीं हैं पर उनके खिस्से गाँव-जवार में लोग सुनाते हुए अघाते नहीं हैं।

----------


## anita

भूत-प्रेत, चुड़ैल, जिन्न ब्रह्मपिचाश आदि का नाम सुनते ही मानव मन कौतुहल से भर जाता है। वैसे भी जो भी रहस्यमयी बातें, घटनाएँ होती हैं, वे मानव मन को अपने आगोश में जल्दी ले लेती हैं। खैर इस प्रकार की बातें, घटनाएँ पढ़ने वाले या फिल्म आदि के माध्यम से देखने वाले के लिए रोमांचकारी हो सकती हैं, कभी-कभी डर भी पैदा कर सकती हैं पर जरा सोचिए, उस पर क्या बीतती होगी, जिसके साथ कोई ऐसी घटना घटित होती होगी। वैसे भी कभी-कभी इन बातों आदि का इतना प्रभाव पड़ जाता है कि व्यक्ति परेशानी में पड़ जाता है।

----------


## anita

मैं तो बार-बार अपनी यही बात दुहराता रहता हूँ कि अगर भगवान का अस्तित्व है तो भूत-प्रेतों का क्यों नही? जहाँ साकारात्मकता होती है, वहाँ नाकारात्मकता होती ही है। जहाँ सुख होता है, वहाँ दुख के भी अनुभव किए जाते हैं। इसका कारण यह है कि ऐसी बहुत सारी अवस्थाएँ हैं जो अपने एक से अधिक या यूँ कह लें कि अपनी विपरीत अवस्था में भी अपने अस्तित्व को बनाए रखती हैं। अब देखिए न, अच्छाई है तो बुराई भी है, प्रकाश है तो अंधकार भी। सुर हैं तो असुर भी। खैर यह तो एक पक्ष हुआ पर एक दूसरा पक्ष भी है। और वह यह कि जैसे इंसान आदि हैं, बहुत सारे सूक्ष्म जीव आदि हैं, वैसे ही भूत-प्रेत भी हैं और बिना जाने, बिना विचारे, अपने ज्ञान का रौब दिखाते हुए, अपनी वैज्ञानिकता सिद्ध करते हुए इन्हें झुठलाया जा सकता है पर उसे आप कैसे समझा सकते हैं, जो ऐसी रहस्यमयी घटनाएँ, हृदय को कँपा देनी वाली घटनाएँ अपनी आँखों से देखी हो। ऐसी परिस्थिति से खुद ही निपटा हो। तो फिर मैं वही बात कह रहा हूँ कि मुझे लगता है कि कहीं न कहीं कुछ ऐसे जीव, प्राणी आदि हैं जिनके किसी रूप को, स्वरूप को भूत-प्रेत आदि कहा जाता है और कुछ लोगों को इनका भान भी है।

----------


## anita

मूल कहानी पर आने से पहले, अपने जवार की एक ऐसी सुनी हुई घटना बता रहा हूँ, जो यह भी सिद्ध करती है कि हमें अंधविश्वासी भी नहीं होना चाहिए और केवल सुनी-सुनाई बातों पर विश्वास नहीं कर लेना चाहिए। भगवान ने विवेक दिया है तो हमें विपत्तिकाल में भी धैर्य से अपने विवेक का उपयोग करना चाहिए। कुछ पुरनिया भी कहा करते थे कि शंके भूत, मन्ने डाइन। यानी भूत-प्रेत आदि कुछ नहीं होते, बस ये मन के वहम हैं। अब वह घटना सुना देता हूँ, जो कहीं न कहीं इस बात को भी सत्य ठहरा रहा है। हमारे जवार में चिखुरी नाम के एक बहुत ही निडर और बहादुर व्यक्ति रहते थे। वे भूत-प्रेत में भी विश्वास नहीं करते थे। एक बार बातों ही बातों में उन्होंने अपने गाँव के एक व्यक्ति से शर्त लगा दी कि भूत-प्रेत कुछ भी नहीं होते, ये बस मन के वहम हैं। तुम बताओ, कहाँ भूत हैं, मैं जाकर निपट लेता हूँ। उनके गाँव के उस मनई ने कहा कि आज आधी रात को आप फलाँ गढ़ई (तालाब) के किनारे जो बरगद का पेड़ है, वहाँ एक खूँटा गाड़ कर आ जाइए तो मैं आपकी मरदुम्मी मान लूँगा। आधी रात को चिखुरी एक खूंटा और हथौड़ा लिए निकल पड़े उस गढ़ही (तालाब) की ओर। वे ज्यों घर से निकले, थोड़े सिहर गए और सोचने लगे कि कहीं सही में भूत-प्रेत तो नहीं होते। अँधियारी रात थी और वह भी एकदम सुनसान। बहती हुई हवा में भी अब उनको किसी भूत-प्रेत का आभास होने लगा था। पर हनुमानजी को याद करके वे तेजी से आगे बढ़े और दौड़ते-दौड़ते उस गढ़ही (तालाब) के किनारे पहुँच गए। पर कहीं न कहीं वे डरे हुए थे और अपने मन को भूत-प्रेत के चंगुल से निकाल नहीं पा रहे थे। गढ़ही के किनारे पहुँचकर, बरगद के पास वे हड़बड़ी में खूँटा गाड़ने लगे। उनका धीरज तेल लेने चला गया था और वे पसीने से पूरे तर हो गए थे। खूँटा गाड़ने के बाद वे फटाफट वहाँ से निकलने के लिए भागना चाहे पर यह क्या। वे चाह कर भी भाग नहीं पा रहे थे और उन्हें लग रहा था कि कोई उन्हें पकड़कर बैठा है और उन्हें खींच रहा है। चिखुरी पहलवान तो थे ही, हिम्मत करके खूब तेज पीछे की ओर हटे। थोड़ा अधिक बल लगने के बाद अब वे फ्री महसूस कर रहे थे। फिर क्या था, बिना पीछे देखे लंक लगाकर गाँव की ओर भागे। घर पहुँचने के बाद भी उनका बुरा हाल था। अब तो उनकी शरीर भी पूरी तरह से तपने लगी थी। फिर क्या था, घर वाले उनके आस-पास जमा हो गए। गँवई वैद्य को भी बुला लिया गया। कुछ काढ़ा-ओढ़ा पीने के बाद उन्हें थोड़ा आराम मिला। उन्होंने घर वालों को बताया कि उन्हें भूत ने पकड़ लिया था। गढ़ही के किनारे बरगद वाला भूत। खैर, रात बीती फिर गाँव के कुछ लोग गोल बनाकर उस गढ़ही किनारे के बरगद के पास पहुँचे। वहाँ एक खूँटा गड़ा हुआ था। पर गाँव के एक व्यक्ति ने खूँटे का सावधानी से निरीक्षण किया तो पाया कि खूँटे में धोती का कुछ भाग लगा हुआ है। फिर क्या, लोगों को यह बात समझते देर नहीं लगी कि हड़बड़ी में खूँटा ठोंकते समय चिखुरी की धोती का एक कोना भी मिट्टी में धँस गया था और जिसके चलते वे भाग नहीं पा रहे थे। यह सही पाया गया कि चिखुरी की धोती का एक कोना थोड़ा फटकर गायब था। तो कभी भी धीरज से काम लें, विवेक से काम लें और अंधविश्वास से बचें।

----------


## anita

खैर, मैं आया था भूतही कहानी सुनाने और लगा भाषण देने। आप खुद ही समझदार हैं और समझ सकते हैं। आइए, अब बिना देर किए मैं आपको सुनी-सुनाई भूतही कहानी सुना ही देता हूँ।

----------


## anita

बात बहुत पुरानी है। उस समय फोन-ओन नहीं हुआ करते थे। लोगों को कहीं बाहर जाना होता था तो ठीक से पता नोट करते थे, क्योंकि पता न होने पर उस व्यक्ति से मिल पाना मुश्किल होता था। एक बार की बात है कि हमारे जवार के एक पंडीजी यूँ ही तीर्थ भ्रमण पर निकल गए। उन्होंने बाहर रहने वाले अपने उन सभी परिचितों के पते नोट कर लिए थे, जिनके वहाँ वे जा सकते थे। सर्वप्रथम वे हरिद्वार गए। वहाँ 10-15 दिन रहने के बाद, पता नहीं उनके मन में क्या आया कि वे वहाँ से नासिक के लिए निकल पड़े। क्योंकि शायद उस समय नासिक में कुंभ लगने वाला था। खैर 10-15 दिन की यात्रा के बाद, कुछ पैदल, कुछ मंगनी की सवारी से होकर वे पंडीजी कैसे भी करके नासिक पहुँचे। नासिक पहुँचकर वे बहुत खुश थे क्योंकि नासिक में उनका एक परमभक्त चेला रहता था। कुछ लोगों से पता आदि पूछ-पूछ कर वे उस अपने चेले की खोली पर पहुँचे। जब वे खोली पर पहुँचे तो शाम हो रही थी और वह खोली शहर से दूर थोड़ी ग्रामीण इलाके में थी। दरअसल उनका चेला ग्रामीण इलाके में घर बनवाकर रहता था। वे सीधे उसके घर पर पहुँच गए, पर घर पर तो ताला लगा हुआ था। आस-पास कोई दिख भी नहीं रहा था कि पूछें। वैसे भी वे पूरी तरह से थक गए थे तो वहीं बैठकर आराम करने लगे और सोचे कि उनका चेला शायद बाहर गया होगा तो कुछ देर में आ जाएगा। पर उनके समझ में एक बात नहीं आ रही थी कि घर पर किसी को तो होना ही चाहिए। क्योंकि उनका चेला तो सपरिवार यहाँ रहता है। उसकी पत्नी है, दो बड़े-बड़े बेटे हैं, एक छोटी बिटिया है, पर अभी कोई नहीं? खैर उन्हें लगा कि किसी से मिलने गए होंगे, कुछ देर में आ जाएंगे।

----------


## anita

दो-तीन घंटे के इंतजार के बाद, अचानक उस घर का दरवाजा खुल गया। दरवाजा खुलते ही उनके चेले का बड़ा लड़का बाहर निकला (जिससे वे 1 साल पहले गाँव में मिल चुके थे) और उन्हें प्रणाम करके अंदर आने को कहा। पंडीजी की समझ में यह बात नहीं आ रही थी कि दरवाजे पर तो ताला लगा था तो अगर यह अंदर था तो बाहर कैसे आया? क्योंकि बाहर तो उनके सिवाय कोई नहीं था। खैर वे थके-हारे थे इसलिए जेयादे विचार न करते हुए घर के अंदर चले गए। अरे यह क्या, घर के अंदर पहुँचकर देखते हैं तो बहुत सारे लोग हैं, हर उम्र के। पंडीजी को अजीब लगा, अभी वे अपने चेले के लड़के से कुछ पूछें, उससे पहले ही वह बोल पड़ा, “बाबा! बाबूजी (पिताजी) कुछ काम से मम्मी-ओम्मी के साथ गाँव गए हैं और मैं पिछले 10 दिन से अकेले ही हूँ घर पर। अकेले अच्छा नहीं लगता है तो रात को अपने इन दोस्तों को बुला लेता हूँ।” खैर, पंडीजी वहीं पास में अपना बोरिया-बिस्तर, छोला-झंटा रख दिए और फराकित (दिशा-मैदान) होने के लिए लोटा उठाकर घर से बाहर निकल पड़े। फराकित होने के बाद, वे बाहर ही कहीं हाथ-ओथ धोए, कुल्ला-उल्ला करके फिर स्नान किए। दरअसल पंडीजी रात को भी नहाते थे और पूजा-पाठ करते थे। इसके बाद वे अपने चेले के घर पर पहुँचे। घर के अंदर तो काफी धमा-चौकड़ी चल रही थी पर पंडीजी को इन सबसे क्या लेना था।

----------


## anita

पंडीजी ने अपने चेले के लड़के से कहा कि मैं पूजा-उजा कर लेता हूँ फिर भोजन कर लूँगा। उनके चेले का लड़का थोड़ा सकपकाया और बोला, बाबा, बिना पूजा किए भी तो आप भोजन कर सकते हैं। भोजन तैयार है। पर पंडीजी, उसकी बातों पर ध्यान न देते हुए वहीं एक बोरा बिछाकर लगे पूजा करने। पूजा करने के बाद वे हरिद्वार से लाए गंगा जल को निकाले और सोचे अपने चेले के घर में छिड़क कर इसे पवित्र कर देता हूँ। अरे यह क्या, वे ज्योंही गंगाजल निकाले, उनके चेले का लड़का चिल्लाया, ऐसा मत करो। और इसके साथ ही वहाँ उपस्थित उसके सारे साथी विकराल रूप में आ गए, वे तो भूत-प्रेत थे। अजीब-अजीब। अरे पंडीजी तो अवाक रह गए। पंडीजी को अब तो कुछ गड़बड़ लगने लगी थी। उन्होंने तुरंत गंगा जल निकाला। गंगा जल निकालते ही भूत-प्रेत आशंकित मन से उनसे दूर होकर चिल्लाने लगे। खैर पंडीजी तो निडर आदमी थे और थे हनुमानजी के भक्त। उन्होंने तुरंत हनुमान-चालीसा पढ़ते हुए गंगा जल का छिड़काव करना शुरू किया। अरे यह क्या गंगा जल का छिड़काव करते ही वहाँ उपस्थित सारे भूत-प्रेत रफूचक्कर हो गए और उनके चेले का लड़का भी।

----------


## anita

पंडीजी पूरी तरह परेशान क्योंकि अब तो रात भी काफी हो गई थी और आस-पास भी कोई दिख नहीं रहा था। खैर फिर भी वे वहाँ रुकना ठीक नहीं समझे और अपना झोला-झंटा उठाकर रात में ही निकल पड़े। उस घर से लगभग 1 किमी चलने के बाद वे एक मेन रोड जैसी जगह पर आए। वहाँ उनको एक छोटी टपरी दिखी। सोचे कि कुछ खा लेता हूँ और यहीं रात गुजार लेता हूँ। बातों ही बातों में टपरी वाले ने बताया कि वह भी उनके जिले के बगल वाले जिले का ही है। फिर क्या था, पंडीजी की अच्छी खातिरदारी हुई। फिर पंडीजी से रहा नहीं गया और अपनापन मिलते ही उन्होंने उनके साथ घटी घटना बता दी। इस घटना को सुनते ही वह टपरी वाला रो पड़ा। उसने बताया कि वह उनके चेले को जानता है। फिर उस टपरी वाले ने बताया कि उनके चेले का बड़ा लड़का कहीं बाहर गया था और सड़क दुर्घटना में मारा गया और उसी की काम-क्रिया करने के लिए वे सपरिवार गाँव गए हैं।

----------


## anita

खैर भगवान उस पंडीजी के चेले के लड़के को सद्गति दें। फिर क्या था, पंडीजी घूमते-घामते घर आए। जिस-जिस ने यह बात सुनी, हतप्रभ रह गए। पंडीजी द्वारा बाद में फिर नासिक आकर अपने चेले के घर का शुद्धिकरण किया गया।

----------


## anita

भूत से मिलना है, भूत को जानना है तो आइए आ लोगों को भूत (काल) में ले चलता हूँ। काफी पुरानी बात, घटना। शाम का समय था। गाँव के बाहर रमैनी साहू के बगीचे में कुछ गँवई लोग जमा थे। कुछ तो अपने गाय-भैंसों के साथ थे तो कुछ अपनी बकरियों के। रामखेलावन तो लग्गी से सूखी लकड़ी तोड़ने में लगा हुआ था। दरअसल रमैनी साहू का बगीचा बहुत ही बड़ा लगभग 8-9 एकड़ में फैला हुआ था। इसमें आम के पेड़ों की बहुलता थी। देशी के साथ ही दशहरी और मालदह के पेड़ थे। बीच-बीच में कहीं-कहीं महुए आदि के भी पेड़ थे। यह बगीचा गाँव वालों के सुख-दुख का साथी था। रमैनी साहू ने बगीचे में एक ओर किनारे खपड़ैल का एक छोटा घर बनवा दिया था और साथ ही एक कुआँ भी खुदवाया दिया था।

----------


## anita

रामखेलावन को इस बगीचे की देख-रेख का जिम्मा सौंपा गया था। रामखेलावन का घर-परिवार, उठना-बैठना सबकुछ इस बगीचे तक ही सीमित था। रामखेलावन के पहले, उसके पिताजी इस बगीचे की देख-रेख करते आ रहे थे, और उनके बाद यह जिम्मेदारी रामखेलावन निभा रहा था। रमैनी साहू गाँव वालों को कभी भी इस बगीचे में आने से मना नहीं करते थे। यहाँ तक कि गाँव के लोग-बाग अपने मवेशियों, बकरियों आदि को इस बगीचे में चराया भी करते और थोड़ी बहुत सूखी लकड़ी भी तोड़ लेते। कभी-कभी तो लोग रमैनी साहू से पूछकर कोई डाल आदि भी काट लेते और बगीचे में उत्तर तरफ की बसवाड़ी में से बाँस भी। हाँ पर रमैनी साहू एक काम बराबर करवाते, बगीचे में अगर कोई पेड़ सूख आदि जाता या आँधी आदि में गिर-उर जाता तो वे तुरंत नया पौधा लगवा देते और बगीचे के कुएँ से नियमित उसे पानी आदि दिलवाते और उसे पेड़ की शक्ल देने के बाद ही चैन लेते। दरअसल रमैनी साहू को पेड़-पौधों से बहुत ही प्रेम था। वे इन्हें प्रकृति का अनुपम उपहार और महत्वूर्ण अंग मानते थे।

----------


## anita

हाँ, तो लकड़ी तोड़ते-तोड़ते अचानक राम खेलावन की नजर कुएँ की ओर गई। उसने क्या देखा कि एक छोटा बच्चा कुएँ की जगत पर चढ़ने की कोशिश कर रहा है। लकड़ी तोड़ना छोड़कर वह चिल्लाते हुए कुएँ की ओर दौड़ा। उसकी चिल्लाहट सुनकर और भी लोग उसके पीछे-पीछे भागे। अरे यह क्या कुएँ के पास जाने पर तो उसे कोई बच्चा दिखाई नही दिया और ना ही उसे कुएँ में कुछ गिरने की आवाज ही आई। कुएँ में झाँककर देखा गया तो उसका जल एकदम शांत था। राम खेलावन एकदम पसीना-पसीना हो गया था और साँस ले-लेकर बोल रहा था कि उसने एक बच्चे को जगत पर चढ़ते हुए देखा था। खैर लोगों को लगा कि शाम का समय है, हो सकता है कि उसे भ्रम हो गया हो। लोग फिर अपने मवेशियों की ओर लौटने लगे ताकि उन्हें हाँककर गाँव की ओर बढ़ जाएँ। राम खेलावन भी तोड़ी हुई लकड़ियों को इकट्ठा करने में जुट गया था पर रह-रहकर उसका ध्यान उस कुएँ की ओर चला जाता। वहीं पास में बैठे, तंबाकू मल रहे नेवची काका का ध्यान बराबर राम खेलावन पर था। उन्होंने तंबाकू मलने के बाद उसमें से थोड़ा राम खेलावन को देते हुए बोल पड़े, “राम खेलावन, तूने इस बच्चे को पहली बार देखा है, या इससे पहले भी?” राम खेलावन नेवची काका की बातों को समझ न सका और बिना कुछ बोले बस प्रश्नवाचक दृष्टि से नेवची काका की ओर देखा। नेवची काका राम खेलावन के थोड़े और करीब जा कर पूछ बैठे, “अच्छा राम खेलावन एक बात बताओ, तुम्हें भूत-प्रेतों से डर तो नहीं लगता!” राम खेलावन नेवची काका के प्रश्न की असलियत से अनजान, हँसते हुए बोल पड़ा, “नेवची काका, अगर भूत-प्रेत से डरता तो रात को इस बगीचे में अकेले कैसे रहता?”राम खेलावन की यह बात सुनते ही नेवची काका बोल पड़े, “तो सुन रामखेलावन, दरअसल तूने जिस बच्चे को देखा था, वह बच्चा न होकर एक भूत ही था। एक आत्मा थी। और मैंने भी कई बार इस बच्चे को वहाँ जगत पर खेलते हुए, कभी हँसते हुए तो कभी रोते हुए देखा है।” अरे यह क्या नेवची काका की यह बात सुनते ही तो राम खेलावन थोड़ा डर गया और घबराते हुए बोल पड़ा, “भूत!!” “हाँ, राम खेलावन, भूत।” रमैनी काका ने कहा।

----------


## anita

इसके बाद नेवची काका भी सूखी लकड़ियों को बिटोरने में राम खेलावन की मदद करते हुए बोले, “दरअसल, तुम्हें एक सच्चाई बताता हूँ। 25-30 दिन पहले की बात है। मैं एक दिन रमैनी साहू के घर गया। दरअसल मुझे मढ़ई छाने के लिए बाँस चाहिए थे। मुझे पता चला कि रमैनी साहू तीर्थ यात्रा पर गए हैं, और 15-20 दिन के बाद आएँगे। फिर मैं किससे बाँस मागूँ? यही सब सोचते हुए घर आ गया। घर आने के बाद मैंने अपने बेटों से कहा कि आज की रात हम लोग चोरी से रमैनी साहू की बँसवारी में से बाँस काटेंगे। तुम लोग एक काम करना की बाँस काटना और मैं कुएँ के पास बैठकर रामखेलावन पर नजर रखूँगा कि वह कहीं जगकर बगीचे में न आ जाए। फिर क्या था, आधी रात के समय मैं और मेरे दोनों बेटे यहाँ आ गए। मैं इस कुएँ की तरफ आ गया ताकि तुम पर नजर रख सकूं और मेरे बेटे बाँस काटने में लग गए। अचानक मैं क्या देखता हूँ कि एक छोटा सा बच्चा ठेहुने के बल (बकैयाँ) चलते हुए कुएँ की जगत की ओर बढ़ रहा है। मैं तो अवाक हो गया, इतनी रात को अकेले एक छोटा बच्चा यहाँ आया कैसे? पहले मैंने सोचा कि तुम्हें जगाऊं, पर फिर डर लगा कि तुम सोचोगे कि मैं इस समय यहाँ क्या कर रहा हूँ? फिर मैं धीरे से उस लड़के की ओर बढ़ा, अरे यह क्या, मैं ज्योंही लड़के के पास गया, वह बहुत ही तेज खिलखिलाया और फिर गायब ही हो गया। मैं पूरी तरह से डर गया और फिर बिना देर किए अपने बच्चों की ओर भागा। फिर क्या, उन लोगों ने जो भी बाँस काटे थे, उन्हें लेकर फटाफट निकलने को कहा। बच्चों को भी लगा कि शायद तुम जग गए हो, फिर क्या था, हम लोग तेजी में उन बाँसों को लेकर अपने घर की भाग निकले और उन्हें ले जाकर घर के पिछवाड़े रख दिए।”

----------


## anita

इसके बाद राम खेलावन ने लकड़ियों का गट्ठर बाँधकर उसे अपने सर पर उठा लिया और अपने साथ-साथ नेवची काका को भी अपने साथ आने का इशारा करते हुए चलने लगा। खपड़ैल में एक किनारे उन लकड़ियों को रखकर उसने ढेंकुली से कुएँ से पानी निकाला और हाथ-पैर धोने के बाद नेवची काका को भी हाथ-पैर धोने के लिए कहा। हाथ-पैर धोने के बाद नेवची काका भी उसी कुएँ के पास पड़ी एक टूटी खाट पर बैठ गए। राम खेलावन ने कहा कि, नेवची काका आज भउरी (लिट्टी) चोखा लगा रहा हूँ, आप भी खाने के बाद ही घर जाइएगा। नेवची काका ने हाँ में सर हिला दिया। इसके बाद फिर से नेवची काका अपनी धोती की खूँट से चुनौटी निकाले और तंबाकू मलने लगे। पास में ही राम खेलावन गोहरा सुनगाते हुए बोला, “नेवची काका, मेरे बाबू (पिताजी) ने एक बार एक घटना का जिक्र किया था। अब मुझे भी लगने लगा है कि यह बच्चा कौन है?” इसके बाद भवरी बनाते-बनाते ही रामखेलावन ने कह सुनाया, “बाबू बता रहे थे कि एक बार एक पती-पत्नी इसी रास्ते से होकर अपने घर की ओर जा रहे थे। रात होने को आ गई थी और उन्हें अभी काफी दूर जाना था। तो वे दोनों यहाँ मेरे पास आए और रात को रुकने के लिए विनती किए। मैंने हाँ कर दी। स्त्री की गोद में एक दूधमुँहा नवजात बच्चा भी था। मैं और उस स्त्री का पती कुएँ के पास ही बैठकर कुछ दुख-सुख की बात कर रहे थे, तभी पता नहीं उस स्त्री को क्या सूझा कि वह कुएँ से पानी निकालने लगी। मैंने कहा कि बहू रुको, मैं निकाल देता हूँ, पर मैं निकाल लूँगी, यह कहते हुए उसने ढेंकुली को कुएँ में डालना चाहा, अरे यह क्या, तभी उसका संतुलन बिगड़ा और उसकी गोदी में चिपका हुआ बच्चा कुएँ में जा गिरा। फिर क्या, मैं दौड़कर कुएँ में कूद गया, उस बच्चे को बाहर निकाला पर वह भगवान को प्यारा हो गया था।” इसके बाद आलू छिलते हुए राम खेलावन ने कहा कि काका, बाबू बता रहे थे कि उस स्त्री ने जानबूझ कर उस बच्चे को कुएँ में फेंक दिया था। बाबू का कहना था कि उस व्यक्ति ने बातों-ही-बातों में बता दिया था कि वह लड़का उसकी बहिन का था, जिसने इस बच्चे को जन्म देते ही स्वर्ग सिधार गई थी। वे लोग उसी के गाँव से इस बच्चे को लेकर आ रहे थे। उस आदमी ने यह भी बताया था कि उसकी पत्नी नहीं चाहती थी कि वह बच्चा उन लोगों के साथ रहे, उसका पालन-पोषण उन्हें करना पड़े। इसके लिए जान बूझकर उसने बच्चे को कुएँ में गिरा दिया।

----------


## anita

इसके बाद राम खेलावन फिर बोल पड़ा, “नेवची काका, दरअसल बाबू ने मुझे इस घटना का जिक्र किसी से न करने के लिए कहा था, क्योंकि उन्हें लगा था कि कहीं लोग इस कुएँ का पानी पीना बंद न कर दें।” फिर राम खेलावन लिट्टियों को अहरे पर उलटने-पलटने लगा। यह सब जानने के बाद नेवची काका को बहुत सारी बातें क्लियर हो गई थीं। दरअसल 5-6 महीना पहले ही ठीक दुपहरिया में एक महिला इस कुएँ में गिर गई थी, उसे निकालकर अस्पताल पहुँचाया गया था, कैसे भी करके उसकी जान बची थी। दरअसल उस महिला को अपनी बैलगाड़ी में लेकर नेवची काका ही तो अस्पताल गए थे। दरअसल उस स्त्री का पति बार-बार कह रहा था कि जैसी-करनी, वैसी भरनी, पर नेवची काका समझ नहीं पा रहे थे। फिर उस आदमी ने नेवची काका को बताया था कि काका यह कुएँ में ऐसे ही नहीं गिर गई, इसे मेरे भाँजे ने धक्का देकर गिरा दिया था। दरअसल 2-3 साल पहले इसने मेरे भाँजे को इसी कुएँ में फेंक दिया था, आज मेरे भाँजे ने बदला ले ही लिया। अब नेवची काका को उस आदमी की बात समझ में आ रही थी। दरअसल ये लोग वे ही थे जिसका जिक्र राम खेलावन के बाबू (पिताजी) ने रामखेलावन से किया था।

----------


## anita

आज वह कुआँ सूख गया है पर रात को कभी-कभी उस कुएँ के आस-पास किसी बच्चे के रोने-हँसने की आवाज कुछ लोगों को सुनाई दे जाती है।

----------


## anita

पिताजी तो कह रहे थे कि कल सुबह चले जाना। पर खमेसर मानने वाला कहाँ था। वह बार-बार अपने माता-पिता को समझा रहा था कि गाँव आए 10 दिन हो गए, कॉलेज का हर्जा हो रहा है। एक हप्ते की छुट्टी थी और मैं 10 दिन गाँव में रुक गया। नहीं, पिताजी, अब मत रोकिए, जाने दीजिए। आज शाम निकलुँगा तो रात-बिरात कालेज के हास्टल में पहुँच जाऊंगा। कल से कालेज ज्वाइन कर लूँगा। और साथ ही वह अपने माता-पिता को यह भी समझाए जा रहा था कि घबराने की क्या बात है! मैं अकेले थोड़े जा रहा हूँ, समेसर भी तो है मेरे साथ। हम दो लोग हैं, आसानी से पहुँच जाएंगे।

----------


## anita

जी हाँ! खमेसर गाँव से लगभग 40-45 किमी दूर एक छोटे, अभी पनपते, विकसित हो रहे कस्बे में स्थित एक प्राइवेट इंजिनियरिंग कॉलेज से बीटेक कर रहा था और उसके साथ ही उसके गाँव का समेसर भी। दरअसल समेसर के चाचा इसी कस्बे में जल निगम में जेई का काम करते थे। उन्होंने ही खमेसर और समेसर का नाम यहाँ लिखवा दिया था। दरअसल इस कॉलेज के संरक्षक से समेसर के चाचा की खूब बनती थी। खमेसर और समेसर को हास्टल भी आसानी से मिल गया था, जिसके लिए उन दोनों को बहुत कम पे करना पड़ता था।

----------


## anita

खमेसर ने फटाफट अपनी माँ से कहा कि थोड़ा अचार-ओचार रख दो और 4-6 भेली गुड़ भी। फिर क्या था, खमेसर ने अपना पिट्ठू बैग पीठ पर लटकाया, माता-पिता को प्रणाम किया और बाय-बाय करते हुए तेजी से समेसर के घर की ओर दौड़ चला। समेसर खमेसर का ही इंतजार कर रहा था। फिर क्या था, समेसर के बड़े भाई ने उन दोनों को मोटरसाइकिल पर बिठाया और चौराहे पर ले जाकर छोड़ दिए। चौराहे पर खड़े-खड़े वे दोनों अपने हास्टल की ओर जाने वाली सवारी का इंतजार करने लगे। कभी-कभी पिछड़े इलाकों में सवारी की बहुत परेशानी हो जाती है और अगर जाड़े का समय हो तो और भी परेशानी। शाम होते ही सवारियों का आना-जाना कम हो जाता है और रह-रहकर इक्की-दुक्की प्राइवेट गाड़ियाँ ही दौड़ते हुए दिख जाती हैं।

----------


## anita

लगभग 2 घंटे के इंतजार के बाद उन्हें एक सिक्स सीटर मिला पर उसने भी कहा कि वह उस कस्बे के बाहर तक ही जा रहा है। अगर चलना है तो चलो, वहाँ तक छोड़ दूँगा पर तुम लोगों को हास्टल तक नहीं छोड़ पाऊंगा। कुछ सोच कर समेसर बोला कि, यार खमेसर, घर लौट चलते हैं और कल सुबह हास्टल के लिए निकल चलेंगे। पर खमेसर कहाँ सुनने वाला था। उसने कहा कि यार वैसे ही बहुत रह लिए गाँव में। कालेज बहुत अकाज हो गया। आज जाना ही है। चलो इसी सिक्स सीटर से चलते हैं और कस्बे से कोई रिक्सा आदि लेकर और नहीं तो पैदल ही हास्टल चले जाएंगे। कस्बे से पैदल हास्टल जाने में 40-45 मिनट तो ही लगते हैं। इसके बाद खमेसर ने समेसर को खींच कर उस सिक्स सीटर में बैठा लिया। समेसर कुछ बोल नहीं सका और चुपचाप बैठ गया।

----------


## anita

कस्बे में पहुँचकर सिक्स सीटर से उतरने के बाद खमेसर और समेसर ने वहीं एक कटरैनी दुकान में चाय पी और उसके बाद रिक्से आदि का इंतजार न करते हुए अपने हास्टल की ओर पैदल बढ़ने लगे। रात के करीब 9 बजने को थे और ठंड के मारे शरीर में कंपकंपी फैल रही थी। अच्छी बात यह थी कि इन दोनों दोस्तों के पास कुछ बहुत अधिक सामान नहीं था और जो कुछ भी था, उसे ये दोनों अपने-अपने पिट्ठू बैग में रखकर पीठ पर लटका लिए थे। खमेसर सीटी बजाकर ठंड को काबू में करने की कोशिश कर रहा था और रमेसर अपने दोनों हाथों को पैंट की जेब में घुसेड़कर तेजी से रास्ते पर बढ़ा जा रहा था। रात के 9 बजे कोई बहुत समय नहीं होता और फिर लगभग 10 बजे तक ये दोनों हास्टल तो पहुँच ही जाने वाले थे, तो घबराने की कोई बात नहीं थी, ऐसा नहीं है! दरअसल यह अभी डेवलप हो रहा इलाका था इसलिए बहुत ही सुनसान था। दूर-दूर तक कोई दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था और रात की सांय-सांय भी अपनी ठिठुरनभरी आवाज से उस रात को और भयावह बना रही थी। हास्टल तक जाने के लिए जो कच्चा रास्ता था, वह उतना बेकार भी नहीं था, ठीक-ठाक था पर इस कच्चे रास्ते से लगभग एक-दो बीघे पर घने-घने बाग-बगीचे थे। खैर दोनों दोस्त सीटी बजाते, गाना गाते तेजी से बड़े जा रहे थे। हाँ काफी दूर कोई टिमटिमाटी लाइट इनकी राह को आसान बना जाती थी।

----------


## anita

लगभग 20-25 मिनट चलने के बाद खमेसर अचानक रुक गया। खमेसर को रुकता देख, समेसर बोला, अबे रुक क्यों गया? चल, जल्दी चल, ठंड भी लग रही है और थोड़ा डर भी। खमेसर धीरे से उसके पास पहुँचा और आगे रास्ते की ओर इशारा किया। दरअसल कुछ ही दूरी पर उन्हें एक व्यक्ति नजर आ रहा था पर उस अंधेरी ठंडी रात में थोड़ा स्पष्ट दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था। पहले तो खमेसर को लगा कि कहीं कोई चोर-ओर न हो, नहीं तो हमारे पास जो कुछ है, लूट लेगा। फिर वह पछताने लगा कि काश, कल सुबह ही आए होते। पर अब करें तो क्या करें। वह व्यक्ति भी वहाँ रास्ते से हिलता-डुलता नहीं दिख रहा था और ऐसा लग रहा था कि वहाँ खड़ा होकर किसी का इंतजार ही कर रहा हो। खैर! खमेसर ने हिम्मत जुटाई और समेसर की बाँह पकड़कर आगे बढ़ने को कहा। फिर क्या था, दोनों दोस्त आगे बढ़ने लगे। वे लोग, ज्यों-ज्यों उस रास्ते पर आगे बढ़ रहे थे, सामने का व्यक्ति थोड़ा क्लियर दिखाई देना शुरू हो गया था। वे लोग ज्योंही उस व्यक्ति के पास पहुँचे, हक्के-बक्के हो गए क्योंकि वह तो एक खूबसूरत लड़की थी, जो इन दोनों को देखकर बस मुस्कुराए जा रही थी।

----------


## anita

ये लोग, उस लड़की को क्रास करते हुए आगे बढ़ना चाहे, तभी वह बोल पड़ी, “रुको! हास्टल की ओर जा रहे हो न। मुझे भी उधर ही जाना है।” दोनों दोस्त कुछ बोल नहीं पाए पर रुक गए। उनके रुकते ही वह लड़की दौड़कर उनके पास पहुँची और आगे-आगे चलने लगी। जी हाँ, इन दोनों दोस्तों से लगभग दो कदम आगे। अचानक समेसर की चीख निकल गई और रमेसर भी हक्का-बक्का हो गया, दरअसल वह लड़की चलते-चलते अपना सिर पीछे की ओर भी पूरी तरह मोड़ दे रही थी और साथ ही उसके पैर भी कभी-कभी पूरी तरह पीछे की ओर मुड़ जाते थे। अरे यह क्या, इस लड़की के दो मुँह कैसे, दो सिर कैसे हो सकता है? एक आगे की ओर और एक पीछे की ओर। इतना ही नहीं उस लड़की की मुस्कान के साथ ही उसके मुँह से प्रकाश सा निकल जाता था, जिसमें ये दोनों दोस्त और पूरा रास्ता नहा जाता था। अब उन दोनों को सूझ नहीं रहा था कि क्या करें, कहाँ जाएँ? क्या पीछे की ओर भाग जाएँ पर ऐसा करने पर उसने पीछा कर लिया तो? इसके तो दो मुँह हैं, आगे भी देख सकती है और पीछे भी। क्या करें? अरे अभी ये लोग ये सब सोच ही रहे थे तभी वह अट्टहास करते हुए बोली, अब तुम लोग नहीं बच सकते। इतना कहते ही वह पूरी तरह से विकराल हो गई। उसके लंबे-लंबे दाँत और लंबी लपलपाती चीभ देखकर कोई भी सहम जाए। दो सिर वाली वह डायन बहुत ही विभत्स और भयानक थी। वह पूरी तरह से किसी अति डरावनी हारर फिल्म की भूतनी से भी भयानक लग रही थी।

----------


## anita

खमेसर काँपते हुए जय हनुमान-जय हनुमान करने लगा और समेसर तो खमेसर के पीछे खड़ा होकर उसे पकड़कर फूट-फूटकर रोने लगा। अचानक ये दोनों दोस्त कुछ समझ पाते तभी उस डायन ने अपना हाथ बढ़ाकर इन दोनों के बैग छिन लिए और उन्हें घूमाकर इतना तेज फेंकी कि पता नहीं चला कि वे दोनों बैग उस अंधेरी रात में कहाँ गायब हो गए। फिर वह डायन हवा में उड़ने लगी। उसके अट्टहास से पूरा माहौल अति डरावना हो गया। उसके मुँह से निकलते आग के गोलों से लगता था कि ये दोनों जलकर भस्म हो जाएंगे। अब तो दोनों पूरी तरह से अवाक, बेहोशी की हालत में आ गए और वहीं बैठ गए। उन्हें कुछ भी सूझ नहीं रहा था। उन दोनों ने एक दूसरे को पकड़कर अपनी आँखें बंद कर ली और लगे हनुमानजी को गोहराने।

----------


## anita

अचानक उन्हें एक और आवाज सुनाई दी जो उन्हें डरो नहीं कह रही थी। उन दोनों ने जब आँखें खोली तो क्या देखते हैं कि एक और खूबसूरत लड़की खड़ी है जो इन्हें हाथों के इशारों से शांत होने और उठने का इशारा कर रही है। अभी ये दोनों कुछ समझ पाते तब तक वह पहली वाली डायन वहाँ अट्टहास करते हुए बोली, “आज तो तूने बचा लिया, इन दोनों को। पर कब तक लोगों को बचाती रहोगी। मैं तुमसे बहुत जल्द निपटूँगी, तुम्हारा नामो-निशाँ मिटा दूँगी।” अभी वह चुड़ैल कुछ और बोले इसके पहले ही वह दूसरी लड़की कुछ बुदबुदाई और एक तेज फूँक उस डायन की ओर मारी। अरे, यह क्या, बचाओ, बचाओ की आवाज करते हुए वह चुड़ैल पूरी तरह से पता नहीं कहाँ गायब हो गई। अब इन दोनों दोस्तों को थोड़ी राहत मिली। उस लड़की ने फिर कहा, डरो नहीं, मैं माँ काली की भक्त हूँ। यहीं पास के कस्बे में रहती हूँ। चलो तुम लोगों को तुम्हारे हास्टल छोड़कर आती हूँ। इसके बाद दोनों दोस्त तेजी से हास्टल की ओर बढ़ निकले और उनके पीछे-पीछे कुछ दूरी पर वह लड़की भी उनके पीछे-पीछे चलने लगी।

----------


## anita

हास्टल के पास पहुँचने पर उस लड़की ने कहा कि अब तुम लोग जाओ, मैं वापस अपने घर जा रही हूँ। दोनों दोस्त उसका आभार मानते हुए अपने हास्टल के गेट पर पहुँच गए। हास्टल के गेट पर दो वाचमैन आग जलाए बैठे हुए थे। इन दोनों को देखते हुए एक वाचमैन ने गेट खोला और पूछा इतनी रात को तुम लोग कहाँ से आ रहे हो? फिर इन दोनों दोस्तों ने वहीं वाचमैन द्वारा दी हुई बोतल से दो-दो घूँट पानी पीए और आग सेंकते-सेंकते पूरी घटना बता दिए। उनकी पूरी बात सुनते ही एक वाचमैन बोल पड़ा, “अच्छा हुआ कि गुड़िया आ गई, नहीं तो तुम लोगों का क्या हाल होता, तुम लोग समझ नहीं पाते। तुम लोगों का भाग्य बहुत ही अच्छा है कि गुड़िया आ गई। बहुत भली है वो, बहुत भली।” फिर उसने बताया कि गुड़िया उसके ही गाँव की एक लड़की थी, जो माँ काली की बहुत बड़ी भक्त थी। वह पढ़ने में भी बहुत ही तेज थी। पर विधि का विधान। वह मोटर साइकिल चलाना सीख रही थी और इसी रास्ते पर उसकी मोटर साइकिल एक टैक्टर से टकरा गई थी। उसे तुरंत अस्पताल पहुँचाया गया पर डाक्टर उसे बचा नहीं सके। पर आज भी वह मर कर भी जिंदा है और लोगों की मदद किया करती है। अपने अच्छाई के बल पर वह दुष्ट आत्माओं को अपने अधीन कर लेती है। उसने आज तुम लोगों को भी बचा लिया। उसने मुझे भी एक बार पानी में डूबने से बचाया था। मेरी तो जान ही जाने वाली थी। कुछ बुरी आत्माएँ मुझे एक बार बरसाती पानी में डुबाने की कोशिश कर रही थीं पर सही समय पर गुड़िया आ गई और मेरी जान बच गई। इसके बाद उस वाचमैन ने उस दोमुहीं, दो सिरवाली डायन के बारे में बताया। दरअसल एक दुर्घटना में वह इसी रास्ते पर मर गई थी और उसका सिर दो भागों में फटकर बँट गया था। तब से वह कभी-कभी रात में इस रास्ते पर घुमते हुए दिख जाती है और कुछ लोगों को बहुत परेशान भी कर देती है। जय-जय।

----------


## anita

मैं बार-बार एक ही बात दुहराता रहता हूँ कि अगर भगवान का अस्तित्व है, ईश्वर का अस्तित्व है तो भूत-प्रेतों का क्यों नहीं? आत्माओं का क्यों नहीं? समय-समय पर आत्माओं के कुछ पुख्ता सबूत भी मिल जाते हैं। भारत ही नहीं विदेशों में भी आत्माएँ अपने होने का भान कराती रहती हैं।खैर ठीक है, चलिए विज्ञान की ही शरण में चलते हैं पर तब तक तो हम इन बातों को नकार नहीं सकते, जबतक विज्ञान पूरी तरह से, बातों में घुमाकर, उलझाकर नहीं अपितु यह दिखा न दे, पूरी तरह सिद्ध न कर दे कि आत्माओं का अस्तित्व नहीं होता। आत्मा नाम की कोई चीज नहीं होती। यह ब्रह्मांड अनेकानेक प्राणियों, रहस्यों आदि से भरा पड़ा है। बहुत सारी ऐसी घटनाएँ घट जाती हैं, जिन्हें विज्ञान की शरण में भी जाकर नकारना संभव नहीं होता। खैर, ये विवाद का या कह लें विचार का अभी विषय नहीं है और ना ही मैं यह सिद्ध करना चाहता हूँ कि आत्माएँ होती ही हैं पर विज्ञान की इस बात से भी सहमत नहीं हूँ कि आत्माएँ (भूत-प्रेत आदि) नहीं होतीं।

----------


## anita

आज मैं  आप लोगों को जो कहानी सुनाने जा रहा हूँ वह पूरी तरह से अलौकिक, रहस्यमयी है। यह कहानी आत्मा और परमात्मा से ही जुड़ी हुई है पर परमात्मा के अस्तित्व को साकार करती है। यह कहानी मैंने अपने गाँव में ही सुन रखी है और जिन महानुभाव से सुनी है, उनका कहना था कि यह बनावटी, काल्पनिक कहानी नहीं अपितु पूरी तरह से सत्य है, सच्ची घटना पर आधारित है। ऐसी कहानियाँ, घटनाएँ आदि प्रायः सुनी जाती रही हैं या कह लें कि पत्रिकाओं आदि के माध्यम से पढ़ने को मिलती रही हैं। इस घटना का जो कलेवर है, इस घटना में घटिट जो घटनाएँ हैं वे इसकी सत्यता को सिद्ध ही करती हैं और ये बनावट, काल्पनिकता से कोसों दूर लगती हैं। भूमिका को बढ़ा न करते हुए मैं सीधे इस अलौकिक कहानी पर आ जाता हूँ पर कहानी को कहानी का रूप देने के लिए कल्पित व्यक्तिनाम, स्थान नाम का सहारा लेना उचित है।

----------


## Bacchus

> Bacchus जी अब तो ठीक है ना


Galat to kuch tha hi nahi

Just tumhara forum GK badha rahe the

----------


## anita

घटना बहुत पुरानी नहीं है पर 18-20 वर्ष पहले की तो है ही। नगेसर सिंह जी उस समय एक चीनी मिल में वाचमैन के रूप में कार्यरत थे। बड़ी-बड़ी मूँछोंवाले नगेसर सिंह जी की उम्र कोई 28-30 की होगी। लंबा, गोरा शरीर के धनी नगेसर जी के चेहरे पर सदा एक सौम्यता तैरती रहती थी।नगेसर जी पूरी तरह से शाकाहारी थे और पूजा-पाठ में विशेष रुचि रखते हुए अपने वाचमैनी के काम को भी भगवान का प्रसाद मानकर पूरी तन्मयता से करते थे। सभी बड़े अधिकारियों के साथ ही उस चीनी मिल का हर वर्कर नगेसरजी की प्रशंसा में नतमस्तक ही रहता था। यहाँ तक कि मिल के आस-पास के लोग भी नगेसरजी का बहुत सम्मान करते थे और अपने वहाँ होने वाले यज्ञ-प्रयोजन में, पूजा-पाठ में उन्हें आमंत्रित करना नहीं भूलते थे।दरअसल  नगेसर जी की आवाज बहुत ही मधुर थी और वे किर्तन-भजन में बढ़-चढ़कर हिस्सा लेते थे। उनकी आवाज का जादू श्रोताओं को मंत्रमुग्ध कर देता था और लोग प्रसन्नमन से झूमे बिना नहीं रह पाते थे। नगेसरजी खाली समय में बहुत सारे सुन्दर-सुन्दर, कर्णप्रिय भजनों की रचना भी करते रहते थे। उनकी भक्तिमय रचनाओं से 3-4 रजिस्टरों जैसी पुस्तिकाएँ भर गई थीं। जैसा कि मिलों, कारखानों आदि में कर्मचारियों को शिफ्ट में काम करना पड़ता है, उन्हें पाली में काम करना पड़ता है, वैसे ही नगेसर जी की भी ड्यूटी बदलती रहती थी। कभी दिन पाली तो कभी रात पाली। इतना ही नहीं कभी किसी वाचमैन की अनुपस्थिति में भी नगेसरजी कांटिन्यू ड्यूटी करने में संकोच नहीं करते थे। जी हाँ, पर नगेसर जी की एक बहुत बड़ी कमजोरी थी। अगर कहीं भजन-किर्तन होने की बात वे जान जाते तो बिना बुलाए भी पहुँच जाते। इतना ही नहीं अगर कहीं आस-पास के गाँव में रात-बिरात भी हो रहे किर्तन आदि की आवाज इनके कान में पहुँच जाती तो ये निकल पड़ते।

----------


## anita

> Galat to kuch tha hi nahi
> 
> Just tumhara forum GK badha rahe the



जी धन्यवाद आपका 

इस तरह के सूत्र ज्यादा पढ़े भी नहीं है ना 

वैसे इस छोटी सी बच्ची से कभी कोई गलती हो जाये तो क्षमा कर दिया करे महाप्रभू

----------


## anita

एक बार की बात है। अंतिम पेराई के बाद चीनी-मिल बंद हो गया था। बहुत सारे सिजनल कर्मचारी अपने गाँव-शहरों की ओर लौट गए थे पर वाचमैन होने के नाते नगेसरजी को मिल के गेट पर पहरा देने के लिए ड्यूटी तो देना ही था। उस समय के कर्मचारी-अधिकारी अपने काम को ईमानदारी से अपना उत्तरदायित्व समझते हुए करते थे। और ‘कर्म ही पूजा है’ में तो नगेसरजी पूरा विश्वास रखते थे। जी हाँ, उस समय उस मिल में एक नया मैनेजर आया था और वह बहुत ही सख्त था। उसे किसी भी प्रकार से अपने काम में हिला-हवाली करने वाले लोग पसंद नहीं थे। वह अपना काम भी पूरी तन्मयता से करता था और रात-बिरात अपने बंगले रूपी क्वार्टर से निकलकर मिल आदि में घूमा भी करता था। इसी बहाने वह उस पाली में काम करने वाले लोगों पर ध्यान भी रखता था। उस समय रात पाली में नगेसरजी पूरी मुस्तैदी के साथ मिल के गेट पर खड़े या सावधानीपूर्वक टहलते हुए नजर आते थे। नगेसरजी की ईमानदारी, उनकी कर्तव्यनिष्ठा की बात इस मैनेजर ने भी सुन रखी थी। इतना ही नहीं, वह मैनेजर आधी रात के बाद लगभग 2-3 बजे औचक निरीक्षण भी करता था पर जब-जब वह मिल के गेट पर पहुँचा, नगेसर जी को पूरी मुस्तैदी से अपनी ड्यूटी करते पाया।

----------


## anita

उस रात नगेसरजी अपने क्वार्टर से निकलकर ज्योंही मिल के गेट पर आए तभी उनका एक सहकर्मी बोला कि पास के गाँव में किर्तन का आयोजन है। दूर-दूर से बड़े-बड़े किर्तिनियाँ भी आ रहे हैं। पूरी तरह भक्तिमय माहौल बनने वाला है। वैसे भी आज तो मिल पूरी तरह बंद है। दरवाजे पर बड़ा ताला लटका है। साहब (मैनेजर) भी कहीं बाहर गया है। समय देखकर आप भी साइकिल उठाना और आ जाना। एक-आध घंटे किर्तन का आनंद लेने के बाद फिर अपनी ड्यूटी पर आ जाना। वैसै भी आपको कौन पूछने वाला  है।  सब लोग आपका बहुत सम्मान करते हैं, चाहें मैनेजर ही क्यों न हो। और इतना ही नहीं, रमेसर काका तो हैं ही, वे संभाल लेंगे। (दरअसल गेट पर दो वाचमैंनों की ड्यूटी लगती थी, उस रात नगेसरजी के साथ एक थोड़े बुजुर्ग रमेसर काका की ड्यूटी लगी हुई थी।) उस सहकर्मी की बात सुनकर नगेसरजी कुछ न बोले, सिर्फ मुस्कुराकर रह गए।

----------


## Travon

> जी धन्यवाद आपका 
> 
> इस तरह के सूत्र ज्यादा पढ़े भी नहीं है ना 
> 
> वैसे इस छोटी सी बच्ची से कभी कोई गलती हो जाये तो क्षमा कर दिया करे महाप्रभू


Ek 15 saal k ladke k samne khud ko chhoti si bacchi kahna bahot hi galat baat hai  :Monkey:

----------


## anita

आधी रात का समय। पूरी तरह से सन्नाटा पसरा था। इस सन्नाटे को चिरते हुए  पास के गाँव में हो रहे किर्तन की आवाज कानों में रस घोल रही थी। नगेसरजी मुस्तैदी से गेट पर खड़े होकर सुरीली आवाज में हो रहे किर्तन को गुन-गुना रहे थे। अभी 1 भी नहीं बजे होंगे तभी रमेसर काका का लड़का दौड़ते हुए आया और बोला कि माँ को बिच्छू ने काट लिया है। वह बहुत छटपटा रही है। फिर क्या था, नगेसरजी ने रमेसर काका से कहा कि आप जाइए, मैं संभाल लूँगा। ठीक है, 1-2 घंटे में आता हूँ ऐसा कहकर रमेसर काका अपने लड़के के साथ अपने क्वार्टर की ओर चल दिए। इधर कीर्तन की मधुमय, भक्तिमय, संगीतमय आवाज नगेसरजी को अपने बस में किए जा रही थी, वे मदमस्त हुए जा रहे थे और किर्तन में खोए जा रहे थे। अचानक उनके मन ने कहा कि क्यों ने चलकर एक-आधे घंटे किर्तन का आनंद लिया जाए। पर फिर सोचे कि ड्यूटी छोड़कर जाना कत्तई ठीक नहीं। उनके मन में उथल-पुथल मची हुई थी। फिर उन्होंने सोचा कि ऐसी ड्यूटी से क्या फायदा कि मैं अपने ईष्टदेव की वंदना भी नहीं कर सकता। उनके भजन कीर्तन में भाग भी नहीं ले सकता। अचानक उन्होंने फैसला लिया कि कल मैं मैनेजर साहब से सारी बात बताकर नौकरी छोड़ दूँगा पर अब तो मैं उस स्थल पर जरूर जाऊँगा जहाँ से ये सुमधुर भक्तिमय आवाज आ रही है। इसके बाद उन्होंने भगवान राम को याद करते हुए मन ही मन कहा कि प्रभु, अब मुझसे इस संसार की नौकरी नहीं होगी, अब तो मैं सिर्फ और सिर्फ आपकी नौकरी ही करूँगा। बस।

----------


## anita

> Ek 15 saal k ladke k samne khud ko chhoti si bacchi kahna bahot hi galat baat hai



ये आपके लिए नहीं था छोटे महाप्रभू , ये तो महाप्रभू जी के लिए था

----------


## anita

इसके बाद निश्चिंत मन से नगेसरजी कीर्तन की जगह पर पहुँचे। कीर्तन का आनंद लेने के साथ ही अपने मधुमयी आवाज में कीर्तन गाए भी। दरअसल जब नगेसर जी कीर्तन गाते थे तो पूरे मन से और उसी में रच-बस जाते थे। कीर्तन गाते समय उन्हें सिर्फ और सिर्फ अपने ईष्टदेव याद रहते थे। कीर्तन समाप्ति के बाद लगभग सुबह 4 बजे नगेसर जी मिल के गेट पर पहुँचे।  रमेसर काका मिल के गेट पर ही एक टूटी काठकुर्सी पर बैठे-बैठे ऊंघ रहे थे। नगेसर जी ने रमेसर काका को उठाना सही नहीं समझा और फिर से मुस्तैदी के साथ वाचमैनी करने लगे तथा साथ ही नई पाली के वाचमैनों के आने का इंतजार भी। क्योंकि उन्होंने मन बना लिया था कि ड्यूटी से छूटते ही वे सीधे मैनेजर साहब के बंगले पर जाएंगे और रात की बात का जिक्र करते हुए, नौकरी से त्यागपत्र दे देंगे।

----------


## anita

सुबह 8-9 बजे के करीब नए वाचमैनों के आते ही नगेसर जी कुछ बोलें, उससे पहले ही रमेसर काका बोल पड़े, “नगेसरजी, रूकिए, मैं भी आपके साथ चलता हूँ।” रमेसर काका की यह बात सुनकर नगेसरजी बोले, “पर काका, मैं अपने क्वार्टर की ओर न जाकर, मैनेजर साहब के क्वार्टर पर जा रहा हूँ।” नगेसर जी के इतना कहते ही रमेसर काका हँस पड़े और हँसते हुए बोले, “हाँ बाबा! मालूम है। रात को करीब 3 बजे साहब तो आए ही थे न। वे ही आपको बोले कि नगेसरजी थोड़ा सुबह-सुबह ड्यूटी से छूटते समय मुझसे मिलते जाना और साथ ही रमेसर काका आप भी।” रमसर काका की यह बात नगेसरजी को बड़ी अटपटी लगी। अरे , 3 बजे तो मैं कीर्तन गा रहा था। यहाँ था ही नहीं फिर मैनेजर साहब आए भी पर मैं नहीं था तो वे किससे बोलकर गए। कहीं ऐसा तो नहीं कि मेरे एवज में भगवान, मेरे ईष्टदेव को खुद आकर नौकरी बजानी पड़ी। नगेसरजी पूरी तरह से भौचक्के। कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था और ना ही वे अब रमेसर काका से कुछ और जानना चाहते थे। वे चुपचाप रमेसर काका के साथ मैनेजर साहब के क्वार्टर की ओर चल दिए।

----------


## anita

मैनेजर साहब अपने क्वार्टर में अंदर लगे  पौधों को  पानी दे रहे थे। नगेसरजी और रमेसर काका को देखते ही वे बड़े अदब के साथ इन दोनों को लेकर अंदर गए। इतना ही नहीं, वे बड़े प्रेम से इन दोनों को कुर्सी पर बिठाए तथा साथ ही अपनी पत्नी से चाय लाने के लिए कहे। नगेसरजी को कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था। खैर, मैनेजर साहब ने ही बात शुरू की। मैनेजर साहब ने कहा कि नगेसरजी आपकी कर्तव्यनिष्ठा का मैं कायल हो गया हूँ। हर व्यक्ति आपकी तारीफें करता है। कल रात भी जब मैं 3 बजे के लगभग मिल के गेट पर पहुँचा तो क्या देखता हूँ कि रमेसर काका तो कुर्सी पर बैठे हुए हैं पर आप खड़े होकर मुस्तैदी के साथ अपनी ड्यूटी निभा रहे हैं। मैं आपसे अति प्रसन्न हूँ और आज से आप को वाचमैनों का हेड नियुक्त करता हूँ। आज से आपको ड्यूटी पर जाने की जरूरत नहीं, आप कार्यालय में बैठकर भी सारे वाचमैनों की ड्यूटी लगाएंगे और अपने हिसाब से काम करेंगे। आज से आपके किसी भी काम में कोई रोक-टोक नहीं होगी। यह आज तक आपके द्वारा इस मिल के लिए किए गए कर्तव्य निर्वहन का पुरस्कार है, आपकी कर्तव्यनिष्ठा, ईमानदारी का पुरस्कार है। इतना सुनते ही नगेसरजी का गला रूंध आया, वे कुछ कहना चाहते थे पर रुँधे कंठ से कोई आवाज बाहर न आई, बस, आँखों से आसूँ बह निकले और मन ने मन में कहा, हे प्रभु, तूँ अपने भक्त का कितना ख्याल रखता है। मैं तेरी सेवा में गया तो तूँ मेरी सेवा में आ गया। खैर इसके बाद मैनेजर साहब ने रमेसर काका की ओर देखते हुए कहे कि आज से रमेसर काका की ड्यूटी भी रात को नहीं लगेगी। इन्हें केवल दिन में ड्यूटी करना होगा। क्योंकि इन्होंने भी इस मिल की बहुत सेवा की है। अब उम्र भी हो गई है तो इसके चलते इन्हें केवल दिन में ड्यूटी लगाई जाएगी और साथ ही इनके बड़े लड़के को भी मिल में काम दिया जाएगा। अब इससे बड़ा चमत्कार क्या होगा? मात्र नगेसरजी के साथ रहने से रमेसर काका का भी कल्याण हो गया। धन्य हैतूँ प्रभु।

----------


## anita

इस घटना के काफी समय बाद तक नगेसरजी किसी को कुछ नहीं बताए पर जब उस मैनेजर का तबादला हो गया और वह जाने लगा तो नगेसरजी अपने आप को रोक नहीं पाए और रोते हुए उस रात की घटना बता दिए। इस घटना को सुनते ही मैनेजर भी रो पड़ा और भावुक होकर नगेसर जी के चरणों में गिर गया। मैनेजर रो पड़ा, धन्य हैं आप नगेसरजी, आपके चलते ही उस रात मुझे ईश्वर के दर्शन हो गए। अब मुझे इस जीवन में कुछ नहीं चाहिए और भगवान की सेवा में, आप जैसे लोगों की सेवा में मैंअपना बचा जीवन अर्पित कर रहा हूँ। जी हाँ, उसके बाद वह मैनेजर नई नौकरी ज्वाइन नहीं किया और नगेसरजी के शिष्य के रूप में अपना जीवन सरल, भक्तिमय तरीके से बिताने लगा।

----------


## anita

यह कहानी आत्मा यानी भूत-प्रेस से अलग हटकर है पर ईश्वर के अस्तित्व को  रूप  प्रदान करती है। उसकी गौरवमयी गाथा गाती है, अपने भक्तों पर किए गए उसके उपकार की कहानी कहती है। सच ही कहा गया है कि भगवान अपने भक्तों के बस में होते हैं। उन्हें उनके भक्त अति प्रिय हैं।

----------


## anita

आज के वैज्ञानिक युग में भूत-प्रेत, चुड़ैल-डायन की बात करने को कुछ लोग प्रासंगिक नहीं मानते। पर क्या, ये लोग सीना ठोंककर या तार्किक रूप से इन आत्माओं के अस्तित्व को खारिज कर सकते हैं? आज का विज्ञान जितनी तेजी से रहस्यों से परदा उठाने की बात करता है, उससे अधिक तेजी से नए-नए रहस्यों में उलझता और उलझाता चला जा रहा है। ये बस उन्हीं रहस्यों को सुलझा पाता है, जिन रहस्यों पर से अपने पुरखों-पुरनियों ने वेद, पुराण आदि के माध्यम से बहुत पहले ही परदा उठा दिया था। मेरा तो बस यह कहना है कि अगर भूत-प्रेत, रहस्यों से, ये दुनिया नहीं भरी-पड़ी है तो विज्ञान इनकी असत्यता को साबित करे न कि बिना तर्क के ही विज्ञान होने का दंभ भरते हुए इनके अस्तित्व को नकार दे। विश्व के तमाम देश यहाँ तक कि विकसित देश भी, वैज्ञानिक दृष्टि से परिपूर्ण देश भी आजक कितने रहस्यों, भूत-प्रेतों से परदा नहीं उठा पाए हैं। आज भी समाचार-पत्रों, टीबी आदि के माध्यम से देश-दुनिया के रहस्यों, भूत-प्रेतों की बात होती रहती है तो मेरा बस यह कहना है कि अगर भूत-प्रेत केवल मन की कल्पना हैं तो रहस्यमयी घटनाएँ क्यों घटिट हो जाती हैं और लोगों के जेहन में भूत-प्रेत के अस्तित्व को पुख्ता कर जाती हैं ?

----------


## anita

वैसे भी अगर भूत को परिभाषित करने की कोशिश करें तो यह कहा जा सकता है कि जो वर्तमान न होकर अतीत हो, वही भूत है। सजीव या जीवन का तात्पर्य वर्तमान से है यानी जो अभी है, वही जीवन है पर अगर जीवन, सजीव, जीव अतीत होने के बाद भी सूक्ष्म रूप में, आत्मा रूप में भटकता रहे, आवा-गमन से दूर होकर अटका रहे तो वह भूत यानी भूत-प्रेत आदि के रूप में अपने अस्तित्व को बनाए रखता है। धर्मग्रंथों की बात करें तो आत्मा के मुख्य रूप से तीन प्रकार हैं- जीवात्मा, प्रेतात्मा और सूक्ष्मात्मा। भौतिक, प्राणवान शरीर ही जीवात्मा है, जैसे हम सब यानी विज्ञान की भाषा में सजीव (Animate), जिसका एक शरीर हो और उसमें प्राण का संचार हो रहा हो। प्रेतात्मा वह है जिसका कोई भौतिक शरीर न हो और जो अब वर्तमान संसार के लिए अतीत हो गया हो और जिसकी आत्मा उसे भौतिक शरीर से निकलकर ब्रह्म में विलिन न होते हुए भटक रही हो। ऐसी आत्माओं में बहुत सारी शक्तियों का संचार हो जाता है क्योंकि भौतिक शरीर छोड़ते ही आत्मा को परमात्मा से प्राप्त शक्तियों का उपभोग करने की क्षमता प्राप्त हो जाती है। जो शक्तियाँ जीवात्मा (मानव) योग, प्राणायाम, पूजा-पाठ आदि से प्राप्त करते हैं, दरअसल ये शक्तियाँ पहले से ही हर जीवात्मा को प्राप्त होती हैं। हम तो मात्र योग, प्राणायाम, पूजा-पाठ के द्वारा इन शक्तियों को जागृत करते हैं पर आत्मा यानी प्रेतात्मा और सूक्ष्मात्मा में ये  शक्तियाँ अपने आप जागृत हो जाती हैं। हँ जीव के कर्मों के आधार पर कुछ प्रेतात्माओं में ये शक्तियाँ काफी होती हैं तो कुछ में कम तथा साथ ही उनके कर्मों के आधार पर ये शक्तियाँ अच्छी और बुरी होती हैं। साथ ही प्रेतात्मा चूंकि अपने शरीर और कामना, वासना आदि से अधिक दूर नहीं होती और ना ही अपने पिछले शरीर को भूल पाती है, इसलिए  इनके कर्म आदि मानव को प्रभावित करते हैं तथा ये अपना आभास भी कराते रहते हैं जबकि सूक्ष्मात्मा परमात्मा के और निकट चली जाती है और जीवात्मा से काफी दूर, इसलिए इनका प्रभाव तो होता है पर इनका आभास जीवों को  सजीवों को उतना नहीं होता। इनका आभास केवल मंत्रों, योग आदि के ज्ञाता, साकारात्मकता के धनी आदि को ही हो पाता है। जैसे जीव जन्म लेने के बाद अनेक अवस्थाओं से गुजरता हुआ अंत में मृत्यु को प्राप्त होता है वैसे ही प्रेतात्मा भी प्रेतात्मा की अनेक योनियों (चरणों) से गुजरते हुए  सूक्ष्म शरीर  से होते हुए परम तत्व को प्राप्त होती है पर हाँ यह भी सत्य है कि कुछ प्रेतात्माएँ अपने कर्मों के कारण बहुत सालों तक प्रेत योनि में ही लटकी रहती हैं।

----------


## anita

खैर आइए, फिर कभी आत्मा और परमात्मा या यूं कहें जीव, जीवन, प्रेतात्मा बनने आदि के बारे में विस्तार से चर्चा की जाएगी। अभी तो हम आपको रहस्यमयी कहानी, भूतही कहानी, अलौकिक कहानी की ओर अग्रसर करना चाहता हूँ।

----------


## anita

मौनहिया, जी हाँ एक गढ़ही (तालाब) का नाम है जिसे हमारे गाँव-जवार के लोग पता नहीं कब से मौनहिया गढ़ही कहते आ रहे हैं। जब से मैंने होस संभाला है इस गढ़ही (तालाब) से जुड़े खिस्से सुनते आ रहा हूँ। वैसे इस गढ़ही का नाम मौनहिया क्यों पड़ा?, इसके पीछे कुछ घटनाएँ (काल्पनिक) बताई जाती हैं। बहुत पहले या यूं कहें बाप-दादों के समय में यह गढ़ई बहुत विशाल हुआ करती थी और बरसात के दिनों में लबालब भर जाती थी और इसके किनारों आदि पर इतने घाँस-फूँस उग आते थे कि इसका रूप पूरी तरह से भयावह हो जाता था। अगर किसी की भैंस आदि इसमें घुस जाती थीं तो वह चरवाहा किनारे पर काफी दूर रहकर ही अपने भैंस के निकलने का इंतजार करता और भूलकर भी इसमें प्रवेश नहीं करता। कहा जाता है कि इसके सपाट किनारों पर दूर गाँव से आए भेड़िहार अपनी भेंड़ों के साथ कई-कई दिन तक टिकते थे। एक बार की बात है कि भेड़वाहों का एक समूह इस गढ़ही के किनारे टिका हुआ था। रात को उन लोगों ने लिट्टी आदि लगा कर खाया और अपने डेरे में सो गए, जब सुबह वे लोग जगे तो उनके मेठ (मालिक) की आवाज ही चली गई थी और वह चाहकर भी उस दिन से बोल नहीं पाया। पर हाँ इशारों-इशारों में ही उसने बताया कि रात को लिट्टी के साथ गोस्त बनाने पर उस गढ़ही के बाबा यानी प्रेत, उस पर भड़क उठे थे और रात को उसे घिसरा-घिसराकर मारे थे, वह चिल्लाने की कोशिश कर रहा था पर अचानक उसकी आवाज ही जाती रही। उसके बाद तो यह बात आग की तरह पूरे जवार में फैल गई और उसके बाद कोई भी व्यक्ति उस गढ़ही के किनारे या आस-पास कभी भी गोस्त (मांस) बनाकर खाने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा पाए। कुछ लोगों का यह भी मानना है कि शायद उस रात वे भेड़िहार लिट्टी-गोस्त बनाने के बाद मौनहिया बाबा को चढ़ाए नहीं होंगे, इसलिए बाबा भड़क उठे होंगे। खैर जो भी बात हो, पर इस घटना के बाद काफी दिनों तक इस गढ़ही की ओर जाने वाले किसान, मजदूर, चरवाहे, घँसिकट्टा मौन ही रहना पसंद करते थे और मन ही मन यहाँ के बाबा को प्रणाम कर लेते थे। शायद इन्हीं सब कारणों से इस गढ़ही का नाम मौनहिया पड़ गया।

----------


## anita

मौनहिया , जी हाँ एक गढ़ही (तालाब) का नाम है जिसे हमारे गाँव-जवार के लोग पता नहीं कब से मौनहिया गढ़ही कहते आ रहे हैं। जब से मैंने होस संभाला है इस गढ़ही (तालाब) से जुड़े खिस्से सुनते आ रहा हूँ। वैसे इस गढ़ही का नाम मौनहिया क्यों पड़ा?, इसके पीछे कुछ घटनाएँ (काल्पनिक) बताई जाती हैं। बहुत पहले या यूं कहें बाप-दादों के समय में यह गढ़ई बहुत विशाल हुआ करती थी और बरसात के दिनों में लबालब भर जाती थी और इसके किनारों आदि पर इतने घाँस-फूँस उग आते थे कि इसका रूप पूरी तरह से भयावह हो जाता था। अगर किसी की भैंस आदि इसमें घुस जाती थीं तो वह चरवाहा किनारे पर काफी दूर रहकर ही अपने भैंस के निकलने का इंतजार करता और भूलकर भी इसमें प्रवेश नहीं करता। कहा जाता है कि इसके सपाट किनारों पर दूर गाँव से आए भेड़िहार अपनी भेंड़ों के साथ कई-कई दिन तक टिकते थे। एक बार की बात है कि भेड़वाहों का एक समूह इस गढ़ही के किनारे टिका हुआ था। रात को उन लोगों ने लिट्टी आदि लगा कर खाया और अपने डेरे में सो गए, जब सुबह वे लोग जगे तो उनके मेठ (मालिक) की आवाज ही चली गई थी और वह चाहकर भी उस दिन से बोल नहीं पाया। पर हाँ इशारों-इशारों में ही उसने बताया कि रात को लिट्टी के साथ गोस्त बनाने पर उस गढ़ही के बाबा यानी प्रेत, उस पर भड़क उठे थे और रात को उसे घिसरा-घिसराकर मारे थे, वह चिल्लाने की कोशिश कर रहा था पर  अचानक  उसकी आवाज ही जाती रही। उसके बाद तो यह बात आग की तरह पूरे जवार में फैल गई और उसके बाद कोई भी व्यक्ति उस गढ़ही के किनारे या आस-पास कभी भी गोस्त (मांस) बनाकर खाने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा पाए। कुछ लोगों का यह भी मानना है कि शायद उस रात वे भेड़िहार लिट्टी-गोस्त बनाने के बाद मौनहिया बाबा को चढ़ाए नहीं होंगे, इसलिए बाबा भड़क उठे होंगे। खैर जो भी बात हो, पर इस घटना के बाद काफी दिनों तक इस गढ़ही की ओर जाने वाले किसान, मजदूर, चरवाहे, घँसिकट्टा मौन ही रहना पसंद करते थे और मन ही मन यहाँ के बाबा को प्रणाम कर लेते थे। शायद इन्हीं सब कारणों से इस गढ़ही का नाम मौनहिया पड़ गया।

----------


## anita

मौनहिया बाबा को लंठाधिराज की उपाधि प्राप्त है क्योंकि ये बाबा, लोगों को विनोद करने के लिए, मजा लेने के लिए परेशान करते हैं न कि अहित करने के लिए। आज तक 1-2 घटनाओं को छोड़ दे तो बाबा ने लोगों को उतना नहीं सताया है जितना और भूत-प्रेत सताते हैं। अगर बाबा सताते हैं तो सहायता भी करते हैं। इनका रूप आज तक लोगों के समझ से परे है। आइए, बाबा के कुछ कारनामों को नमन कर लेते हैं-

----------


## anita

एक बार की बात है कि हमारे गाँव के एक पंडीजी पास के ही किसी गाँव से इसी गढ़ही से होकर आ रहे थे। शाम का समय था पर सूर्यदेव अभी पश्चिम में अपनी आभा बिखेर रहे थे। चरवाहे भी अब गाय-भैंसों को लेकर गाँव की ओर चलने की तैयारी करने लगे थे। अचानक पंडीजी जब उस गढ़ही पर पहुँचे तो वहीं एक चरवाहे के पास रुक गए। फिर अपनी चुनौती निकालकर सुर्ती बनाए, खुद खाए और उस चरवाहे को खिलाए पर सुर्ती खाते ही अन्य चरवाहों ने क्या देखा कि पंडीजी आगे-आगे और वह चरवाहा लाठी लिए उनके पीछे-पीछे उस गढ़ही के चक्कर लगाने लगे। अन्य चरवाहों को लगा कि हो सकता है कि ये दोनों जन कुछ बात करते हुए, टहलने की दृष्टि से ऐसा कर रहे हों, इसलिए इस घटना पर विशेष ध्यान न देते हुए अन्य चरवाहे सबकी गाय-भैंसों को हाँकते हुए गाँव में आ गए। जब रात के लगभग 8 बज गए और पंडीजी और वह चरवाहा घर वापस नहीं आए तो उनके घरवालों को कोई अनहोनी सताने लगी। खैर, घरवालों को तो चरवाहों ने बता ही दिया था कि पंडीजी और वह चरवाहा गढ़ही का चक्कर लगा रहे थे। अब क्या था, गाँव के कुछ बड़-बुजुर्ग के साथ पंडीजी और उस चरवाहे के घर के कुछ लोग लालटेन, बैटरी, लाठी आदि के साथ मौनहिया गढ़ही पर गए। अरे यह क्या, गढ़ही पर जाकर वे लोग देखते हैं कि पंडीजी  और वह चरवाहा बिना कुछ बोले, आगे-पीछे होकर उस गढ़ही की परिक्रमा कर रहे हैं। एक बुजुर्ग को सारी बातें समझ में आ गईं। उन्होंने फौरन चुनौती निकाली, सुर्ती बनाकर वहाँ मौनहिया बाबा को चढ़ाया और उसके बाद वे लोग पंडीजी और उस चरवाहे को लेकर गाँव आ गए। गाँव आकर पंडीजी ने बताया कि सुर्ती बनाकर खाने के बाद पता नहीं उन्हें क्या हुआ कि वे चाहकर भी घर की ओर न आ पाए और उन्हें लगने लगा की वे गाँव की ओर ही जा रहे हैं। गाँव के एक व्यक्ति ने कहा कि सुर्ती बनाकर आपको पहले मौनहिया बाबा को चढ़ाना चाहिए था। उन्होंने आपका दिमाग घुमा दिया और आपको भुलौना लग गया।

----------


## anita

आइए, इस मौनहिया बाबा की एक घटना और सुन लेते हैं-

----------


## anita

एक बार की बात है कि हमारे गाँव के ही दो लोग साइकिल से मौनहिया गढ़ही से होकर एक गाँव में नेवता (शादी-विवाह में शामिल होने) में जा रहे थे। मौनहिया गढ़ही के बगल से एक सेक्टर से निकलते हुए साइकिल पर पीछे कैरियर पर बैठा व्यक्ति सुर्ती बनाया और साइकिल चलाने वाले को देने के बाद खुद भी खाया। अरे यह क्या, अचानक साइकिल का संतुलन बिगड़ा और देखते ही देखते साइकिल हवा में लहराते  हुए उस सेक्टर से काफी दूर एक खेत में चली गई। अच्छा हुआ कि वह खेत हाल का ही पटाया हुआ था और अभी भी उसमें लबालभ पानी भरा हुआ था, जिससे इन दोनों लोगों को कम चोटें आईं। साइकिल पर गिरने के बाद साइकिल चालक ने उठते हुए पहले यही कहा कि आपने सुर्ती बनाई तो मौनहिया बाबा को क्यों नहीं चढ़ाई? जल्दी सुर्ती बनाकर मौनहिया बाबा को चढ़ाइए, अच्छा हुआ कि कुछ टूटा-फूटा नहीं। फिर क्या था, सुर्ती बनाकर चढ़ाने के बाद कानो-माटी से लथपथ वे दोनों लोग अपने घर वापस आ गए और फिर नहा-धोकर दूसरे रास्ते से नेवता में  गए।

----------


## anita

भागते भूत की लंगोटी भली!’ यह कहावत बहुत ही कही-सुनी जाती है पर वह लंगोट पहना भूत अभी तक मुझे नहीं दिखा। काफी दिनों से इस फेरा में हूँ कि कहीं वह भूत दिख जाए और वह भी भागते हुए, और वह भी अपनी लंगोटी को छोड़कर। कब ऐसा होगा? खैर अभी तो मन में, इस कहावत के अर्थ से, मतलब से नहीं अपितु इस बात से कौतुहल उत्पन्न हो रही है, शंका उत्पन्न हो रही है कि अगर यह लंगोट किसी भूत की थी तो वह पहना क्यों नहीं था, क्या किसी दरजी से अभी नया-नया सिलवाया था और हाथ में लिए जा रहा था, तभी किसी कारण बस भागने लगा और लंगोट हाथ से छूटकर गिर गई? क्या है इस लंगोट का माजरा? आखिर क्यों बनी ऐसी कहावत, क्यों बनी यह लोकोक्ति? पर कभी न कभी किसी ने जरूर किसी भूत की लंगोट देखी होगी! हो सकता है कि उस व्यक्ति को जब इस भागते भूत की लंगोट मिली होगी तो शायद इस लंगोट के दम पर उसने कुछ भूतिया, मायावी कारनामे दिखाए होंगे और मन ही मन प्रसन्न हो गया होगा कि चलो, भागते भूत की लंगोटी भली। हो सकता है कि जिस किसी को यह लंगोट मिली हो, वह भागते भूत से लंगोटी भली कहकर कुछ और कहना चाहता हो पर बाद में यह कहावत खिस्से के रूप में आगे बढ़ते हुए आज के अर्थ में रूढ़ हो गई हो। खैर यह कहावत वाली लंगोटी चाहें जिस भूत की हो और वह इस कहावत से चाहें जो कुछ कहना चाहा हो, इस पचड़े में न पड़ते हुए मैं एक दूसरे भूत की बात करता हूँ और साथ ही साथ उस भूत के लंगोट की भी।

----------


## anita

हमारे जवार में एक पंडित-कुमार थे, कहा जाता है कि इनके पास एक लंगोट थी, जो किसी ऐरे-गैरे भूत ने नहीं बलुक एक सिद्ध भूत ने, पूजनीय भूत ने, ब्रह्मचारी भूत ने, पहलवान भूत ने इन्हें प्रसन्न होकर दी थी और उस लंगोट के चलते, उस पंडीजी के पुत्र ने कई रोचक, अद्भुत, रोमांचकारी, अलौकिक कार्यों को, घटनाओं को अंजाम दिया था। कुछ ऐसी घटनाएँ जिन्हें सुनकर रोंगते खड़े हो जाते हैं, शरीर पसीने से नहा जाती है, दिल की धड़कन तेज हो जाती है और कमजोर दिलवाले तो धोती गीली कर देते हैं। हो सकता है कि यह कहानी आपको बनावटी लगे, काल्पनिक लगे पर कुछ तो बात है ही इस कहानी में, जो भूत-प्रेत के अस्तित्व को पुख्ता करते हुए नजर आती है। वैसे भी यह कहानी मैंने अपने जवार-पथार के लोगों से सुनी है और सिर्फ सुनी है तो इसकी सत्यता पर मैं मुहर नहीं लगा सकता। क्योंकि बहुत सारी कहानियाँ गढ़ ली जाती हैं पर कुछ बुजुर्ग लोग, पुरनिया लोग इस घटना को एकदम सत्य मानते थे और उन्हें किसी भी तरह से इस घटना की, कहानी की सत्यता पर कोई प्रश्नचिह्न नहीं था। खैर आइए, इन सब बातों से दूर हमलोग कहानी का आनंद उठाते हैं।

----------


## anita

हमारे जवार में रमदेना नामक एक गाँव था जो एक नदी किनारे बसा हुआ था। इस गाँव में ग्वालों की अधिकता थी और सभी ग्वालों के पास खूब खेती-बारी थी और साथ ही सबके दरवाजे पर 10-20 गाए-बैल बँधे हुए दिख जाते थे। इस गाँव में मात्र एक घर रमेसर नामक पंडीजी का था। रमेसर पंडीजी पूजा-पाठ करके, कथा-पोथी बाँचकर अपने घर का खर्च चलाते थे। गाँव-जवार में उनका काफी सम्मान था, वे भले धनी नहीं थे पर गाँव-जवार का हर धनाढ्य भी उन्हें सम्मान की नजरों से देखता था। आज तो इस गाँव का अस्तित्व समाप्त हो गया है क्योंकि कालांतर में यह गाँव नदी में समा गया था और इस गाँव के लोग आस-पास के गाँवों में बस गए थे। इस गाँव में एक बहुत धनी-मानी ननकू नामक ग्वाला थे जिन्हें गाँवभर सम्मान से चौधरीजी, चौधरीजी कहा करता था। चौधरी जी के पास काफी खेती-बारी थी और काफी अच्छा अनाज भी उगता था। साथ ही चौधरीजी के घोठे पर 4-5 जोड़ी बैल और एक लेहड़ा अच्छी गाए भी थीं। चौधरीजी बहुत ही सुलझे हुए व्यक्ति भी थे। सबकी परवाह करते तथा जरूरतमंदों की मदद भी पर चौधरी जी के 4 बेटों में से मझला बेटा काफी घमंडी था। उसे अपने घन-बल का बहुत अभिमान था। वह गाँव के लोगों को हीन नजरों से देखता था और रह-रहकर कमजोरों पर जुल्म भी किया करता था।

----------


## anita

समय कब करवट बदल दे, कब कौन सी घटना घट जाए, कहा नहीं जा सकता। समय राजा को रंक तो रंक को राजा बना देता है। एक बार की बात है कि पंडीजी किसी जरूरी काम से अपने किसी रिस्तेदारी में जाने वाले थे। उसी दिन चौधरीजी के वहाँ सत्यनारायण की कथा होनी थी। चौधरानी ने अपने मझले बेटे से कहा कि जाकर पंडीजी को बुला लाओ। चौधरी का मझला बेटा अकड़ते हुए पंडीजी के दरवाजे पर पहुँचा और दरवाजे पर से ही पंडीजी, पंडीजी कहकर हाँक लगाया। पंडीजी घर में से बाहर निकले और जानना चाहे कि क्या बात है। चौधरी के उस मझले बेटे ने कहा कि अभी उन्हें उसके साथ उसके घर पर चलना है क्योंकि सत्यनारायण की कथा कहनी है। पंडीजी ने अपनी अस्मर्थता जताई और कहा कि आज तो वे एक जरूरी काम से एक रिस्तेदारी में जा रहे हैं। हाँ, कल सुबह-सुबह वे कथा बाँचने के लिए जरूर पहुँच जाएंगे। पंडीजी की अस्मर्थता सुनकर वह चौधरी पुत्र गुस्से में आ गया और कहा कि उन्हें हर हालत में कथा बाँचने चलना ही होगा। पंडीजी जितनी बार अपनी अस्मर्थता जताते, उतना ही वह चौधरी पुत्र गुस्से से भर जाता। उसने पंडीजी की मनहाई को अपने सम्मान का प्रश्न बना लिया था। अंत में तैस में आकर उस चौधरी पुत्र ने पंडीजी को भला-बुरा भी कहा। साथ ही यह भी कहा कि देखता हूँ आप किस रास्ते से जाते हैं, मारकर आपका हाथ-पैर तोड़ दूँगा। गाँव के कुछ और लोग इकट्ठे हो गए और चौधरी पुत्र को शांत कराने लगे पर वह बोलता ही रहा। इतने में पंडीजी का पुत्र जो लगभग 16-18 साल का था, घर में से निकला और उस चौधरी पुत्र को उलटा-पुलटा बोलने से रोकने लगा। अब क्या, देखते ही देखते उस चौधरीपुत्र का गुस्सा और बढ़ गया और उसने आव देखा न ताव और उस ब्राह्मण कुमार को वहीं पटककर बहुत मारा। पंडीजी हाथ-पैर जोड़ते रहे, मिन्नतें करते रहे पर उस चौधरी कुमार ने ब्राह्मणकुमार को पीटना जारी रखा। बाद में गाँववालों के मान-मनौवल से झगड़ा शांत हुआ। पंडीजी रिस्तेदारी में न जाकर उस चौधरी के वहाँ गए और बेमन से सत्यनारायण भगवान की कथा बांची। चौधरी जी ने थोड़ा अपने पुत्र को डाँटा पर पंडीजी से भी कहा कि उन्हें भी एक ही बुलावे पर कथा बाँचने आ जाना चाहिए था। इधर पंडीजी के पुत्र को काफी चोटें आई थी, उसे काफी भीतरघाव लगा था और उसने खटिया पकड़ ली थी। उसे महीनों तक खाट पर पड़े रहना पड़ा और दूध में हल्दी डालकर पीना पड़ा। इस घटना के बाद से पंडीजी काफी टूट चुके थे और उदास रहा करते थे। अब तो उनके घरेलू कामों में उनका लड़का भी हाथ नहीं बँटा पा रहा था और अधिक समय आराम ही करता रहता था क्योंकि अब वह काफी कमजोर जैसा हो गया था।

----------


## anita

खैर धीरे-धीरे करके 4-5 महीने बीत गए। पंडीजी के मन का घाव थोड़ा कम हो गया था और वे कथा-पोथी बाँचने के लिए फिर से गाँव-जवार में जाने लगे थे और साथ ही साथ उनके पास जो थोड़ी सी खेती-बाड़ी थी, उसे भी मेहनत से करने लगे थे। एकबार की बात है कि आषाढ़ का महीना था और पंडीजी भिनसहरे गाँव से दूर एक बगीचे के पास बियाड़ में पहुँच कर रोपनी के लिए बिया उखाड़ रहे थे। बिया उखाड़ते समय उन्हें सुर्ती (तंबाकू) खाने की इच्छा हुई। उन्होंने चुनौती निकाली और सुर्ती बनाने लगे। सुर्ती बनाने के बाद, खाने से पहले उन्होंने थोड़ी सी सुर्ती वहीं बगीचे में रहने वाले लंगोटिया बाबा को चढ़ा दी। (दरअसल पास के उस बगीचे में आम, महुआ और पीपल के कई सारे पेड़ थे। इन्हीं पेड़ों के बीच में एक श्रीफल का पेड़ भी था जो लंगोटिया बाबा का स्थान (थान) माना जाता था और गाँव के लोग समय-समय पर इस श्रीफल के पेड़ पर रहने वाले लंगोटिया बाबा की सेवा में जेवनार, जनेऊ आदि चढ़ाया करते थे और साथ ही गाँव-जवार के कुछ लोग, कुछ मनौती पूरा होने पर या मनौती पूरा होने के लिए इस श्रीफल के पेड़ पर लाल लंगोट बाँध दिया करते थे। ये लंगोटिया बाबा बहुत ही जगता माने जाते थे।) सुर्ती चढ़ाकर खाने के बाद पंडीजी फिर से बिया उखाड़ने में लग गए। कमजोर शरीर के चलते वे बिया उखाड़ते-उखाड़ते हाँफने लग जाते और बार-बार आराम करने के लिए बियाड़ से निकलकर मेड़ पर बैठ जाते।

----------


## anita

एक बार मेड़ पर बैठकर पंडीजी सोचने लगे कि कास, उनके लड़के की तबियत-पानी ठीक होती तो उन्हें यह बिया नहीं उखाड़ना पड़ता क्योंकि उनका लड़का यह सब काम खुद ही कर दिया करता था पर जब से उसे चौधरी के मझले बेटे ने मारा था बेचारा बहुत ही कमजोर हो गया था। अभी पंडीजी मेड़ पर बैठे उदास मन से यही सब सोच रहे थे कि उनके सामने लाल लंगोट पहने हुई और कांधे पर मोटा जनेऊ लटकाए हुई, एक नौ फुट्टा दिव्य आत्मा प्रकट हो गई। उस आत्मा के शरीर से निकलती अद्वितीय आभा बहुत ही आकर्षक और दिव्य थी पर उस आत्मा को देखते ही पंडीजी थोड़ा डर गए। पंडीजी को समझ में नहीं आया कि क्या करें? बियाड़ के पानी से भीगे पंडीजी की शरीर पसीने से और भी भीग गई। वे मन ही मन हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करने लगे। अचानक उस दिव्य आत्मा की आवाज गूँजी, “पंडित! डर मत। मैं तो लंगोटिया बाबा हूँ। तेरी सुर्ती खाने आ गया था। तेरे दुख से मैं भी बहुत दुखी हूँ। तेरा लड़का मेरा बहुत बड़ा भक्त था। प्रतिदिन मेरे थान की साफ-सफाई करता था। उसके साथ जो भी हुआ अच्छा नहीं हुआ पर तूँ अब निश्चिंत हो जा। मैं तेरी पूरी सहायता करूँगा।” इतना कहने के साथ ही उस दिव्य आत्मा ने वहीं खड़े-खड़े कहा कि, चलो जी, तुम लोग देखते क्या हो, बिया उखाड़ों और जल्द से जल्द इस पंडीजी के खेत में लेव आदि लगाकर रोपिया कर दो। पंडीजी तो अवाक होकर मेड़ पर ही बैठे रहे तभी क्या देखते हैं कि कुछ सदृश्य आत्माएँ, विकराल आत्माएँ जो भूत-प्रेत थीं, वहाँ प्रकट हो गईं और देखते ही देखते बिया उखाड़कर पंडीजी के खेत में लेव आदि लगाकर रोपनी भी कर दीं। इन सब कामों में 10 मिनट भी नहीं लगे। पंडीजी हैरान-परेसान यह सब देख रहे थे। दरअसल कुछ भूत-प्रेत ही बैल बनकर हल खींच रहे थे तो कुछ हरवाह बनकर खेत में लेव लगा रहे थे। अजीब नजारा था। यह सब करने के बाद भूत-प्रेत गायब हो गए और साथ ही लंगोटिया बाबा भी।

----------


## anita

अब तो पंडीजी को अपनी खेती-बारी का कोई काम करना नहीं पड़ता। लंगोटिया बाबा भूत-प्रेतों से उनका सारा काम करवा देते थे। कहा तो यह भी जाता है कि भूत-प्रेत मनुष्य रूप में आकर दिन-रात पंडीजी के घर का काम भी कर देते थे। गाँव वालों को बहुत ही ताज्जुब होता कि जवार-पथार के बहुत सारे लोग पंडीजी के घर-गृहस्थी के कामों में हाथ बँटा रहे हैं। दरअसल ये भूत-प्रेत जवार के, आस-पास के गाँव के किसी व्यक्ति के रूप में आते थे। अब तो पंडीजी का लड़का भी थोड़ा तगड़ा होने लगा था और पंडीजी के कहने पर फिर से धीरे-धीरे लाठी के सहारे लंगोटिया बाबा के थान पर जाने लगा था।

----------


## anita

नागपंचमी का दिन था और पंडीजी का लड़का सुबह-सुबह ही दूध-लावा चढ़ाने के लिए अपने खेतों के साथ ही लंगोटिया बाबा के थान पर पहुँचा। अचानक उसे चक्कर आ गया और वह लंगोटिया बाबा के थान के पास ही गिर गया। कुछ समय बाद उसे होश आया तो क्या देखता है कि एक दिव्य आत्मा (लंगोटिया बाबा) उसके पास बैठी हुई है। फिर क्या था, लंगोटिया बाबा ने उसे निडर बनने को कहा तथा साथ ही उस श्रीफल के पेड़ पर टंगे लंगोटों में से एक लंगोट भी उतारकर दिया तथा कहा कि बेटा आज घर जाकर तूँ इस लंगोट को पहन। उस ब्राह्मण कुमार ने लंगोटिया बाबा का धन्यवाद किया और घर पर आ गया। घर पर आने के बाद वह नमस्कार करके लंगोट पहना और फिर उसे पता नहीं क्या सूझा कि गाँव-घर के लोगों के साथ वह गाँव के बाहर के मैदान में चिक्का-कबड्डी खेलने के लिए चल पड़ा। उस मैदान में कुश्ती का आयोजन भी किया गया था। गाँव के वे ही चौधरीजी एक काठ-कुर्सी पर विराजमान थे और साथ ही उनके लड़के भी लंगोट पहने हुए अखाड़े की मिट्टी को अपने शरीर पर मल रहे थे। कुश्ती शुरू हुई और पहली कुश्ती के लिए चौधरी का मझला लड़का ही अखाड़े में जा खड़ा हुआ। उसकी कठ-काठी इतनी अच्छी थी कि किसी गाँववाले की हिम्मत ही नहीं होती थी कि उससे दो-दो हाथ कर ले। वह सांड़ की तरह अखाड़े में घूमता रहा और खुला चैलेंज देता रहा। इधर कठ-कुर्सी पर बैठे चौधरीजी मुस्कुराते हुए अपनी सफेद मूछों पर ताव देते रहे। अचानक वहाँ दर्शक बनी भीड़ को एक कौतुहल वाली घटना देखने को मिली। पंडीजी का वह घवाह, कमजोर लड़का अखाड़े में पहुँचकर चौधरीपुत्र से दो-दो हाथ करने के लिए बेताब नजर आ रहा था। अरे यह क्या, गाँव के कुछ लोगों के साथ ही चौधरीजी ने मना किया कि बेटा बाहर आ जाव। कुश्ती लड़ना तेरे बस की बात नहीं है। तूँ बहुत ही कमजोर है। बेकार के जोश में होश मत खोओ। पर वह पंडित कुमार मानने को तैयार ही नहीं था, सेर की तरह गुर्रा उठा कि अब तो इस अखाड़ें से दो-दो हाथ करने के बाद ही निकलूँगा।

----------


## anita

चौधरी पुत्र हँसा और गर्व से बोला कि 4-5 महीने पहले ही तो तूझे घिसरा-घिसरा कर मारा था। क्या वह सब तूँ भूल गया और अब मरने के लिए अखाड़े में आ गया? ब्राह्मण कुमार कुछ नहीं बोला और ताल ठोंकने लगा। देखते ही देखते कुश्ती शुरू हो गई। कुश्ती शुरू होते ही ब्राह्मणकुमार में गजब की फुर्ती दिखने लगी। ऐसा लगने लगा कि वह कोई बहुत बड़ा, नामी, निपुण पहलवान हो। चौधरीपुत्र तो उसके सामने एकदम बौने नजर आने लगे क्योंकि 2-3 मिनट में ही ब्राह्मण कुमार की शरीर लंबी-चौड़ी हो गई थी। उसके मटमैले, पसीने से तर शरीर से गजब की आभा निकल रही थी। देखते ही देखते वह चौधरी पुत्र को पटककर उसकी छाती पर जा चढ़ा और गर्जन करने लगा। अरे यह क्या वह तो चौधरी कुमार को छोड़ने का नाम ही नहीं ले रहा था। अब क्या अखाड़ें में चौधरी के बाकी तीन पुत्र भी कूद पड़े और गाली देते हुए उस ब्राह्मण कुमार पर टूट पड़े। अरे क्या हो गया था उस ब्राह्मणकुमार को। मिनटों भी नहीं लगे और चौधरी के चारों पुत्रों को लसाड़ते हुए एक के ऊपर एक गाँजकर ब्राह्मण कुमार एकदम ऊपर बैठकर फिर चित्कारने लगा। अब तो वहाँ भयावह, भागदौड़ की स्थिति बन गई. कुछ कमजोर दिल वाले वहां से भाग भी चले। त्राहिमाम मच चुका था वहाँ। गाँववाले कितना भी अनुनय-विनय कर रहे थे पर ब्राह्मण कुमार उन चौधरी कुमारों को छोड़ ही नहीं रहा था और चारों चौधरी कुमार अधमरा हो गए थे। फिर क्या था, चौधरी के कहने पर कोई व्यक्ति गाँव की ओर दौड़कर पंडीजी को बुला लाया और फिर पंडीजी के सामने चौधरीजी गिड़गिड़ाने लगे। फिर पंडीजी के कहने पर ब्राह्मण कुमार ने चौधरी कुमारों को छोड़ा।

----------


## anita

कहा जाता है कि इस घटना के बाद कई महीनों तक चौधरी के उन चारों कुमारों को बदाम-छोहारा खाना पड़ा था तथा हल्दीवाला दूध पीना पड़ा था। उस ब्राह्मण कुमार ने बुरी तरह से चौधरी कुमारों को तोड़कर रख दिया था। इस घटना के बाद से उस ब्राह्मण कुमार की गणना जवार-जिले के नामी पहेलवानों में होने लगी थी और वे उस लंगोट को पहनकर अच्छे-अच्छे पहेलवानों को धूल चटा दिया करते थे। उन्हें कई सारे पुरस्कारों से नवाजा गया और वे पहलवान शिरोमणि के रूप में प्रसिद्ध हुए। वे आजीवन कुश्ती लड़ते रहे और कभी भी परास्त नहीं हुए। हाँ, पर साथ ही वे आजीवन उस लँगोटिया बाबा के थान की साफ-सफाई करने के साथ ही उनकी पूजा करते रहे। कहा तो यह भी जाता है कि इस पंडीजी के कई पुश्तों की सेवा भूत-प्रेत करते रहे और लंगोटिया बाबा की कृपा सदा इस परिवार पर, इस पंडीजी के वंश पर, कुल पर बनी रही। जय-जय।

----------


## anita

आज विज्ञान-विज्ञान का शोर है।विज्ञान तरक्की पर तरक्की किए जा रहा है। यह बहुत ही अच्छी बात है। विज्ञान की छत्र-छाया में बहुत सारे रहस्यों से परदे उठ रहे हैं,हमें लगने लगा है कि हम सभ्यता की नई कहानी लिखने जा रहे हैं। विज्ञान समाज को एक ऐसी तरफ ले जा रहा है, जिधर समाज को सिर्फ विकास ही विकास, सुख-सुविधा संपन्न संसार ही नजर आ रहा है। पर विज्ञान की इस तरक्की को हम केवल दिमाग से देखने लगे हैं और अपनी आँखें और कान बंद करके किन्ही और बातों पर ध्यान देना पसंद नहीं करते चाहें भले व अपने मन की, दिमाग की ही उपज क्यों न हो? आज विज्ञान काफी अच्छा कर रहा है पर कहीं न कहीं विज्ञान की इस तरक्की में मानवता, भावुकता दबी-कुचली सी नजर आने लगी है। लोग अपने दिल व दिमाग की न सुनकर विज्ञान की सुनने की आदत पालने लगे हैं। उन्हें लगने लगा है कि अगर हम अपने मन की, दिल की, अपने बाप-दादों की, पारंपरिकता की बातों परध्यान देंगे तो  गँवार कहलाएंगे और विज्ञान की दौड़ में पीछे छूट जाएंगे। आप विज्ञान के साथ आगे बढ़ते रहिए पर अपने मन-मस्तिष्क को भी साथ लेकर चलिए  तथा साथ हीअपनी  पारंपरिकता पर भी विचार कीजिए, अगर उसमें कुछ अपनाने वाला है तो उसे अपनाने से परहेज मत कीजिए, बाप-दादा की बातों पर भी विचार कीजिए, हाँ आप भले विज्ञान की दृष्टि से ही सोचिए।

----------


## anita

अभी भी बहुत सारे ऐसे रहस्य हैं जो विज्ञान की तरक्की पर प्रश्नचिह्न लगाते नजर आते हैं। विज्ञान इन रहस्यों के आगे  बौना नजर आता है। लाख कोशिश के बावजूद वह कुछ रहस्यों पर तो अपनी अवैज्ञानिक बातों को ही थोपकर अपनी वैज्ञानिकता सिद्ध करना चाहता है, एकदम से किसी माफिया की तरह। मैं भी कहाँ विज्ञान में फँस गया, ऐसा नहीं है कि मैं विज्ञान को तवज्जो नहीं देता, देता हूँ पर एक सीमा तक, जहाँ तक मेरा मन व मस्तिष्क गवाही देता है, वहीं तक। अरे भगवान ने मुझे भी दिल दिया है, दिमाग दिया है, विवेक दिया है तो मुझे भी हक है इनका प्रयोग करने का। केवल विज्ञान-विज्ञान न रटते हुए अपनी पारंपरिक बातों, बाप-दादा की बातों पर मनन करने का, उनकी अच्छाइयों को अपनाने का। विज्ञान की चक्कर में कम से कम हृदयहीन तो न बनिए, दया, करुणा को दूर तो न कीजिए,  जीवन के लिए विज्ञान से भी आवश्यक दया, करूणा है, भावुकता है। अगर समाज को, देश को तरक्की के रास्ते पर ले जाना है तो विज्ञान का उपयोग दिल व दिमाग से करना बहुत जरूरी है। हमें विज्ञान का नौकर नहीं बनना है अपितु इसका स्वामी बनकर इस पर नियंत्रण रखना है ताकि यह हमें जीवन से ही दूर न लेकर चला जाए, हमें पाषाण हृदय न बना दे। खैर मुझे तो आप लोगों को एक भूतिहा  कहानी सुनानी थी, और मैं लग गया विज्ञान में।

----------


## anita

हिमालय की तराई में एक बहुत खूबसूरत गाँव था। इसीगाँव में रमेसर जी रहते थे।रमेसर जी का गाँव में बहुत सम्मान था। वे गाँव में ही अध्यापक थे और गाँव-जवार के बच्चों को अच्छी शिक्षा देते थे। रमेसर जी विवाहित तो थे पर एक लंबी बीमारी के बाद उनकी बीबी का देहांत हो चुका था। उन्होंने अपनी बीबी को बचाने के लिए देश के कई नामी-गिरामी अस्पतालों के चक्कर लगाए थे पर विधि का विधान कौन टाल सकता है? रमेसरजी के साथ अगर कोई रहने वाला था तो उनकी 15 वर्षीय पुत्री राधिका। राधिका रमेसरजी का खूब ख्याल रखती थी और रमेसरजी राधिका का। राधिका देखने में बहुत ही सुंदर थी और चालाक होने के साथ बातूनी भी। गाँव के सभी लोग भी उसे बहुत प्यार करते थे और शायद इसका यह भी कारण था कि बचपन में उसकी माँ गुजर गई थी।

----------


## anita

एक बार की बात है कि जड़ी-बूटियों पर शोध करने के लिए एक महाविद्यालय के 5 छात्र आए हुए थे और इसी गाँव में ठहरे हुए थे। उन्हें कहीं से पता चला था कि रमेसर जी एक अच्छे इंसान होने के साथ ही जड़ी-बूटियों की भी काफी जानकारी रखते हैं और आवश्यक होने पर जड़ी-बूटी से छोटी-मोटी बीमारी का इलाज भी कर देते हैं। ये पाँचों छात्र दिन में हिमालय पर निकल जाते और कुछ जड़ी-बूटियोंको लेकर दिन डूबने के पहले वापस आ जाते। कभी-कभी ये छात्र शाम को रमेसरजी के साथबैठकर इन जड़ी-बूटियों को दिखाते और उनकी जानकारी, ज्ञान, अनुभव का भी लाभ उठाते। रमेसर जी को भी जितनी जानकारी होती, प्रसन्नता पूर्वक बताते। राधिका भी इन पाँचों छात्रों के साथ खूब घूलमिल गई थी और इन पाँचों को भइया-भइया कह कर पुकारती थी। छात्र भी राधिका को बहन जैसी प्यार जताते। यौवन की खूबसूरती अच्छे-अच्छों की आँख पर परदा डाल देती है, इंसान को हैवान बना देती है। इन पाँच छात्रों में खमेसर नामका एक छात्र था, वह थोड़ा दुष्ट प्रकृति का था। धीरे-धीरे उस पर शैतानियत हावी होने लगी थी और वह राधिका पर बुरी नजरें रखना शुरू कर दिया था।

----------


## anita

एक बार की बात है कि रमेसरजी ने एक रात इन पाँचों छात्रों को अपने घर पर भोजन के लिए आमंत्रित किए। पाँचों छात्र जब आ गए और रमेसरजी के साथ बैठकर बातचीत करने लगे तो खमेसर ने कहा कि तुम लोग रमेसर अंकल के साथ बात करो तबतक मैं राधिका को भोजन बनाने में सहायता करता हूँ और इतना कहते हुए वह राधिका की सहायता के लिए रसोईघर में चला गया। रसोई घर में जाकर उसने अपनत्व के साथ भोजन बनाने में राधिका की सहायता करने लगा। भोजन बनकर तैयार हो गया। इधर खमेसर ने राधिका से छिपाकर भोजन में कुछ जहरीला पदार्थ मिला दिया था। जब सब लोगों के लिए भोजन परोसा जाने लगा तो खमेसर ने कहा कि आप लोग जीम लीजिए, मैं तो राधिका बहन के साथ आप लोगों को खिलाने के बाद ही खाऊंगा। सब लोग हँसते हुए जीमने बैठे। अरे यह क्या, भोजन का पहला कौर ग्रहण करने के साथ ही चार छात्रों के साथ ही रमेसरजी भी लुढ़क गए। राधिका को कुछ समझ में आता इससे पहले ही खमेसर ने एक छोटी सुई निकाली और राधिका के बाँह में दे मारी। अब तो राधिका भी बेहोसी की मुद्रा में चली गई।

----------


## anita

खमेसर की दिमाग में क्या चल रहा था, शायद उसे जान पाना मुश्किल था। अब खमेसर ने क्या किया कि एक-एक छात्र को और उसके बाद रमेसरजी कोपीठ पर लादकर उस रात के अंधेरे में पर्वत की ओर ले जाकर कुछ इस प्रकार से उनका हाल किया कि अगर किसी के नजर में भी आए तो लगे कि जंगली, पर्वती जानवरों ने इनका यह हाल किया है। उसके बाद वह वापस राधिका को भी उठाकर पर्वत की ओर चढ़ना शुरू किया। पता नहीं वह क्या चाहता था? पर्वत पर कुछ ऊँचाई पर जहाँ से गाँव भी काफी दूर था और रात को वहाँ किसी गाँव वाले का पहुँच पाना भी संभव नहीं था, ना ही किसी कीआवाज ही वहाँ पहुँच सकती थी, ऐसी जगह पर पता नहीं खमेसर कब का पर्वतीय पेड़-पत्तियों से एक छोटी सी मड़ई डाल रखी थी। शायद उसने दिन में ही यह सब किया था। उसने उस मड़ई में आराम से राधिका को लिटा दिया। राधिका को लेटाने के बाद उसने अपनी जेब से फिर एक सुई निकाली और राधिका को लगा दिया। अरे यह क्या, इस सुई ने अपना असर दिखाना शुरू कर दिया और देखते ही देखते राधिका उठ बैठी। साथ ही यह भीअजीब बात थी कि उस दवा में ऐसा क्या था कि राधिका सब बातों से बेखबर खमेसर के कहे अनुसार बर्ताव करने लगी और उसकी शैतानियत में साथ देने लगी। उस समय राधिका को देखकर शायद किसी को भ्रम हो सकता था कि राधिका भी खमेसर को चाहती थी, पर सच्चाई यह थी कि यह सब दवा का असर था। इसके बाद खमेसर उस मड़ई के कोने में पड़े एक पुराने झोले में से वाइन की एक छोटी बोतल तथा दो गिलास निकालकर पैग बनाया। कुटिल मुस्कान के साथ एक पैग राधिका की ओर बढ़ाते हुए बोला कि ले राधिका ले, आज की रात सबसे खूबसूरत रात है, हमारे लिए। राधिका ने भी मदहोश आँखों के साथ गिलास अपने हाथ में ले ली। इसके बाद खमेसर पैग लेने के साथ ही राधिका से कामुकता भरी बातें करने लगा और राधिका भी बिन बोले उसका साथ देने लगी। खमेसर रह-रहकर राधिका को अपनी बाँहों में भरने भी लगा था।

----------


## anita

10-15 मिनट तक बातों ही बातों में खेलने के बाद अचानक खमेसर शैतान की तरह राधिका पर टूट पड़ा, वह राधिका को नोच डालना चाहता था,तभी ऐसा लगा कि एक डरावनी बिजली कड़की जो उस मड़ई को जलाकर राख कर देगी। इसकड़कती-चमकती बिजली के साथ ही उस मड़ई में एक अद्भुत प्रकाश भर गया। इस प्रकाश मेंखमेसर की आँखें चुंधियांने लगीं। मदहोश रमेसर ने जब आँखें खोलकर सामने देखा तो एकविकराल, भयावह छाया उसे दिखी। वह किसी चामुंडा की तरह लग रही थी, बहुत ही बड़े-बड़ेलिपटे बाल, बड़े-बड़े हाथ और उनमें भालों जैसे नख। अब तो खमेसर की सिट्टी-पिट्टीगुम हो गई थी। उस छाया ने आगे बढ़कर राधिका के ऊपर हाथ फेरा और देखते ही देखतेराधिका फिर से बेहोशी की मुद्रा में चली गई।

----------


## anita

अब तो छाया ने अपना और भी विकराल रूप बना लिया, ऐसा रूप जिसे देखकर अच्छों-अच्छों की धोती गीली हो जाए, प्राण-पखेरू उड़ जाएँ।छाया ने आगे बढ़कर एक हाथ से खमेसर का गरदन पकड़ लिया था और चिल्लाए जा रही थी। तूँ इस लड़की की इज्जत से खेलेगा, इसके बाद डरावनी हँसी हँसते हुए उस छाया ने कहा कि अब तो मैं तेरी इज्जत से खेलूंगी। इसके बाद वह छाया अजीब-अजीब रूप बनाकर खमेसर के साथ कुछ ऐसा करने लगी कि रमेसर एक असहनीय पीड़ा से तड़प उठा। उसकी आत्मा भी काँपने लगी, ऐसा लगने लगा कि वह मर ही जाए तो अच्छा पर मर भी तो नहीं रहा था। फिर वह छाया चिल्लाई, “आज से 25-30 वर्ष पहले तेरे जैसा ही एक हैवान इसी पर्वत पर, इसी गाँव में आया था। बताया था कि प्रोफेसर है और जड़ी-बूटियों पर शोध करने आया है। वह मेरे गाँव में महीनों रह गया। धीरे-धीरे मैं उसके काफी करीब आ गई थी और हम दोनों एक दूसरे को चाहने लगे थे और मैं उसके साथ कभी-कभी इस पर्वत पर भी  आती और उसके शोध में मदद करती पर मैं मूरख उसको समझ नहीं पाई, वह भेड़िया था भेड़िया। एक शाम वह मुझे लेकर इस पर्वत पर आया, मुझे क्या पता कि उसके दिमाग में हैवानियत भरी हुई है। पर्वत पर लाकर इसी तरह से उसने भी इसी तरह से बनाई मड़ई में मेरी अस्मत से खेलना चाहा। मैंने उससे कहा कि शादी के पहले हम ऐसी हरकत कत्तई नहीं कर सकते। इसके बाद उसने जोर-जबरदस्ती की और पता नहीं मुझे कैसा इंजेक्सन लगा दिया कि मैं चाहकर भी कुछ नहीं कर पाई, इसके बाद मेरी अस्मत से घिनौनी खेल खेलने के बाद उसने मुझे बेदर्दी से मार दिया और ऐसी जगह पर फेंक दिया जहाँ से मुझे कोई खोज न पाए।” इतना कहने के बाद वह छाया अति करुण होकर रोने लगी थी। रोते ही रोते पता नहीं उस छाया को फिर क्या सूझी कि वह हँस पड़ी और देखते ही देखते अपने भाले जैसे नाखूनों से खमेसर को चिरकर रख दिया और भयंकर रूप बनाकर उसके रक्त को पीते हुए अट्टहास करने लगी।

----------


## anita

इसी दौरान पता नहीं कब से राधिका भी होश में आ गई थी और उस मड़ई में जो भी चल रहा था, डरी-सहमी देख-सुन रही थी। खमेसर का रक्त पीने के बाद धीरे-धीरे उस छाया की बिकरालता शांत हुई, वह राधिका की तरफ बढ़कर बोली, उठ बेटी,  उठ।  जबतक इस पर्वत पर मैं रहूँगी, मेरे गाँव क्या, आसपास के गाँवों की भी किसी भी बहू-बेटी की इज्जत से कोई दरिंदा खिलवाड़ नहीं कर पाएगा। इसके बाद छाया के इशारे से राधिका धीरे-धीरे उसके पीछे चल पड़ी। छाया ने रास्ते में उसे एक जड़ी उखाड़ने का इशारा किया और  फिर राधिका को लेकर  उसके पिता और उन चार छात्रों के पास पहुँची। उस छाया के आस-पास प्रकाश बना हुआ था। अपने पिता को देखते ही राधिका रो पड़ी पर छाया ने कहा कि बेटी देर मत कर जल्द से जल्द इस जड़ी को इन पाँचों को सूँघा नहींतो देर हो गई तो इनका बचना मुश्किल हो जाएगा। जड़ी सूँघते ही पाँचों उठ बैठे। उनके उठ बैठते ही छाया गायब हो गई, फिर सब गाँव वापस आए।

----------


## anita

रमेसरजी ने राधिका से पूरी कहानी सुनने के बाद उस छाया को नमन किया तथा साथ ही उन चार छात्रों से कहा कि कल हम लोग उस जड़ी की तलाश में पर्वत पर चलेंगे जो रात को राधिका ने हमें सुंघाया था। छात्रों ने पूछा कि वह कौन सी जड़ी थी, इस पर थोड़ा गंभीर होकर पर मुस्कुराते हुए रमेसरजी ने कहा था कि वह संजीवनी जैसी जड़ी थीजो मुर्दों में भी जान डाल दे। जय बजरंग बली।

----------


## anita

माने या ना मानें पर कहीं कुछ तो ऐसा है, जो रहस्यमय बना हुआ है। कुछ ऐसा जो कौतुहल पैदा करता है। कुछ सोचने-विचारने पर मजबूर करता है। क्या आपको नहीं लगता। कभी-कभी तो मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि इंसान की कल्पनाएँ हकीकत में बदल जाती हैं। जो कभी घटना रहती है, वही आगे चलकर कहानी में बदल जाती है। अगर इतिहास उसे अपने पन्नों में समेट लिया तो वे बातें, घटनाएँ सच्ची और अगर इतिहास के पन्नों में नहीं तो, बस काल्पनिक, कोरी कहानी की श्रेणी में आ जाती हैं, ऐसी बातें, घटनाएँ। कभी-कभी तो मुझे विज्ञान पर हँसी आती है, क्योंकि जो उसके सीमा में हैं, जो बातें, घटनाएँ, वस्तुएं, जीव आदि से वह परिचित है, उसे ही सत्य साबित करता है और बाकी चीजें उसके लिए काल्पनिक हैं, उसे विश्वास नहीं। तो क्या अगर विज्ञान जिन बातों, घटनाओं पर से पर्दा ना उठा पाए, उसे काल्पनिक मान लिया जाए? क्या विज्ञान की पहुँच की सीमा के अंदर की ही दुनिया वास्तविक है, और बाकी सब काल्पनिक? अजीब हाल है, विज्ञान, आखिर है क्या? धन्य है विज्ञान, जो बात उसकी समझ में आ जाती है, उसे वह वैज्ञानिक मान लेता है, बाकी कपोल कल्पना। सच्चाई यह है कि विज्ञान का ज्ञान सीमित है, ज्यों-ज्यों रहस्यों पर से परदा उठता जाता है, त्यों-त्यों विज्ञान उस वस्तु, घटना को लेकर अपने विचार बदलते हुए अपने ज्ञान का प्रसार करना शुरू कर देता है। यह वही विज्ञान है, जो तत्व, अतत्व के बँटवारे में उलझा हुआ है। कभी पानी को पानी बोलता है तो कभी बताता है कि यह H2O है। यह हाइड्रोजन और आक्सीजन का मिश्रण है। यह बात तो यह बताता है पर पानी नहीं बना सकता। विज्ञान भगवान को नहीं मानता पर एक छोटा सा जीव नहीं बना सकता, किसी को मौत के मुँह से नहीं बचा सकता पर कहता रहता है कि भगवान कुछ नहीं, विज्ञान ही भगवान है सब कहीं। विज्ञान को मानना गलत नहीं है पर विज्ञान जिन बातों, घटनाओं को समझ न पाए, जिन रहस्यों पर से परदा न उठा पाए, उसे कपोल-कल्पित भी कहना तो ठीक नहीं।

----------


## anita

कहना तो नहीं चाहता था, पर अपने मित्र के साथ घटी एक छोटी घटना का जिक्र संक्षेप में कर रहा हूँ। मेरे दोस्त की पत्नी को एक चुड़ैल ने पकड़ लिया था। उसके पत्नी के हाव-भाव बदल चुके थे। वह पूरी तरह से कुछ अलग ही व्यवहार कर रही थी। मेरा दोस्त उस आत्मा से बातें करना चाहता था, बहुत कुछ जानना चाहता था, इसलिए उसने उसे एक कमरे में बैठाकर दरवाजे को अंदर से बंद करके बहुत कुछ सवाल-जवाब किए। मेरे मित्र ने उससे पूछा कि तूने इसे पकड़ा क्यों? यह तो बहुत ही पूजा-पाठ करती है। मेरे घर में भी कभी कोई बुरी आत्मा प्रवेश करने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा पाती, फिर तूँ कैसे आ गई? फिर उस चुड़ैल ने डरते हुए कहा कि ठीक है, दरअसल ये महिला निडर होकर भिनसहरे बाहर घूम रही थी और मैं भी उसी रास्ते से आ रही थी। मैंने इसे पकड़ना नहीं चाहा पर चूँकि यह अलवाती (जच्चा, हाल ही में जिसे नवजात हुआ हो) थी, इसलिए मैं अपने आप को रोक नहीं पाई। वैसे भी मैंने इसे पकड़ा नहीं है, बस मेरा छाया इसके ऊपर है। मैं डर रही हूँ, मैं इसे छोड़कर अभी चली जाती हूँ। फिर मेरे दोस्त ने कहा कि चली जाना, पर जाते-जाते तुम मेरे एक और प्रश्न का जवाब दे दो? फिर मेरे दोस्त ने पूछा कि सुना हूँ कि तुम आत्माओं के पास बहुत सारा धन होता है, हो तो दे दो ना मुझे, कुछ काम-ओम कर लूँगा और तेरा भी धन्यवाद कर दूँगा। तूँ बोलेगी तो तेरे लिए कोई यज्ञ-अनुष्ठान आदि करके तूझे मुक्त करा दूँगा। मेरे दोस्त की यह बात सुनते ही पहले तो वह चुड़ैल हँसी और फिर रोने लगी। रोते-रोते उसने कहा कि धन तो है मेरे पास, पर वह आपके किसी काम का नहीं। वैसे तो वह मेरे काम का भी नहीं है, पर पता नहीं क्यों मैं उसका मोह नहीं त्याग सकती। ऐसा क्यों है, मैं खुद ही समझ नहीं पाती। सच्चाई यह है कि हमारी भी कुछ पावंदियाँ हैं, कुछ बंदिशें हैं, मैं चाहकर भी बहुत कुछ नहीं कर पाती और न चाहकर भी बहुत कुछ कैसे कर देती हूँ, पता नहीं चलता। उस चुड़ैल की बातों से मेरे दोस्त को लगा कि यह सूक्ष्म दुनिया में रहते हुए भी स्वतंत्र नहीं है और चाहकर मुक्त भी नहीं हो सकती।

----------


## anita

यह घटना सुनाने के पीछे मेरी धारणा यह है कि कहीं न कहीं कुछ ऐसी बातें, चीजें, घटनाएँ आदि हैं, जो रहस्यमय हैं और जिन्हें जान पाना, समझ पाना आसान नहीं। सबसे बड़ा भगवान ही है, ईश्वर ही है और जिस प्रकार हम भी उसी परम पिता के हाथ की कठपुतलियाँ हैं, वैसे ही अन्य जीव भी, सूक्ष्म जीव भी, अनन्त आत्माएँ भीं। पर यह भी सही है कि नकारात्मकता को सदा साकारात्मकता के आगे झुकना पड़ता है, सत्य असत्य पर विजयी होता है और बुरी आत्माएँ लाख चाहें पर उन्हें अच्छी आत्माओं के आगे नतमस्तक होना ही पड़ता है। यानी अगर ईश्वरत्व की बात करें तो वह अच्छाई, सच्चाई, साकारात्मकता का प्रतिनिधित्व करता है और यही कारण है कि अच्छे, सच्चे आदि लोगों से नकारात्मक चीजें, आत्माएँ दूर रहना ही पसंद करती हैं। जी हाँ और यही कारण है कि धार्मिक चीजें भी नकारात्मकता को दूर करती हैं और बुरी आत्माओं से रक्षा। इसलिए तो मूर्ति, शंख, गाय, तुलसी आदि का महत्व है और यह महत्व कथा पर आधारित नहीं है और ना ही कपोल-कल्पना है, अपितु यह हमारे पूर्वजों की अमूल अनुभव संपन्न देन है। हमें इसका मजाक न उड़ाते हुए इसे अपने जीवन में अपनाना चाहिए, सत्य की राह पर चलना चाहिए। झूठ, छल-कपट, बेइमानी आदि से बचना चाहिए, तभी सच्चे जीवन का आनंद मिलेगा।

----------


## anita

मैंने सुन रखी है कि कुछ लोग ऐसे दैत्य-दानवों, भूत-प्रेतों की पूजा करते हैं या अपने बस में रखते हैं, जो इनके काम आते हैं। जैसे पहले कुछ लोग दूसरे के कोठे का अनाज इन्हीं सब बुरी आत्माओं के सहारे अपने कोठे में करवा लेते थे। पर यह भी सच है कि बुरी आत्माओं को अपने अधीन में रखकर बुरे काम करवाने वाले लोग भी कभी चैन से नहीं रह पाते। उन्हें इसका खामियाजा भुगतना ही पड़ता है।

----------


## anita

एक घटना सुनाता हूँ। हमारे जवार में एक पंडीजी थे। उनका एक बहुत बड़ा बगीचा था। वे कभी-कभी दोपहर में अपने इस बाग में गाय आदि लेकर चराने जाते थे और गाय को चरता छोड़ बाग में ही एक बड़े बरगद के नीचे अपनी अंगोछी बिछाकर सो जाते थे। फिर शाम को अपनी गाय को वापस लेकर घर आ जाते थे। पंडीजी काफी धार्मिक और सत्यवादी थे। वे कभी किसी का बुरा नहीं करते और बस काम से काम रखते। एक दिन पंडीजी अपनी अंगोछी बिछाकर गहरी नींद में उसी बरगद के नीचे सोए हुए थे। अचानक उनकी नींद खुल गई पर वे सोने का नाटक करते रहे। दरअसल उन्हें आभास हुआ कि वे जहाँ सोए हैं, वहां नीचे जमीन में कुछ तो खनखना रहा है। फिर वे सोने का नाटक करते हुए और सतर्क होकर आस-पास की चीजों आदि को सुनने की कोशिश करते हुए कनखी नजरों से इधर-उधर देखने की भी कोशिश करने लगे। अचानक उस बरगद के पेड़ पर उन्हें दो प्रेत बैठे हुए दिखाई दिए। वे दोनों प्रेत आपस में बात कर रहे थे और बात ही बात में वे दोनों आपस में लड़ बैठे। पंडीजी को कुछ बातें क्लियर हो रही थीं। दरअसल उनका झगड़ा वहाँ गड़े खजाने को लेकर था। एक प्रेत कहता था कि वह मेरा है और दूसरा कहता था कि मेरा। और वे दोनों प्रेत बरगद पर बैठे-बैठे ही अपनी शक्तियों के बल पर गड़े हुए धन को अपने अधीन करने की कोशिश कर रहे थे, जिसके चलते पंडीजी के सोए हुए जमीन के नीचे से खनखनाहट की आवाज आ रही थी। एक प्रेत तो बोल पड़ा कि जब से ये पंडीजी इस जगह पर सोना शुरू किए हैं, खजाना भी डरने लगा है और मैं भी। दरअसल अगर खजाना काफी दिन तक जमीन में गड़ा रह जाए तो उसपर आत्माओं का वास हो जाता है या उस खजाने में भी इतनी शक्ति आ जाती है कि वह इधर-उधर आ-जा सकता है या अपने हिसाब से जिसे चाहे मालामाल कर सकता है।

----------


## anita

पंडीजी, सोए ही सोए कुछ दुर्गा मंत्र बुदबुदाए। उस मंत्र के प्रभाव से वे दोनों प्रेत पंडीजी के पास खींचे चले आए। पंडीजी ने उन दोनों से कहा कि डरो मत। मैं तुम्हें तुम्हारे इस योनि से छुटकारा दिलवा सकता हूँ, अगर तुम लोग तैयार हो तो? उनमें से एक प्रेत बहुत ही ढीठ था, वह पहले पंडीजी को डराना चाहा पर पंडीजी हँसते हुए अपने मंत्रों के उच्चारण से उसे कितनी ही बार उठा-उठाकर पटक दिए और उसे जलाने की धमकी देने लगे। अंततः मरता क्या न करता, वह प्रेत पूरी तरह से शांत हो गया और पंडीजी के हाँ में हाँ मिलाने लगा। फिर पंडीजी ने कहा कि तुम लोग अपनी जीवनी बताओ, अपना नाम आदि। मैं गया में जाकर तुम लोगों के लिए पिंडदान करूँगा। प्रेत तैयार हो गए और साथ ही वहाँ गड़े धन को पंडीजी को सौंपना चाहे। पर अरे यह क्या वे लोग ज्योंही धन निकालने की कोशिश किए उन्हें तो मुँह की खानी पड़ी। उस खजाने की खनखनाहट बड़ गई और वो अपनी शक्ति से इन दोनों प्रेतों पर भारी पड़ गया। देखते ही देखते वहाँ जमीन से दो चाँदी के बटुले निकल आए, जिसमें खजाना था। वे दोनों बटुले हवा में उड़ते हुए उन प्रेतों पर वार करने लगे। पंडीजी आराम से बैठकर बटुलों और उन प्रेतों के युद्ध को देखते रहे। अंत में बटुले उन प्रेतों के हाथ नहीं ही लगे और वे प्रेत थक-हार कर हाँफते हुए पंडीजी के पास आकर बैठ गए। फिर अचानक वे बटुले भी शांत होते हुए वहीं धरती में समा गए। वे प्रेत कातर नजरों से पंडीजी की ओर दिख रहे थे और अपनी असहाय स्थिति के लिए शर्मिंदा महसूस कर रहे थे। फिर अचानक पंडीजी बोल पड़े, कोई बात नहीं तुम लोग इस खजाने को काबू में नहीं कर पाए और बेकार में इसके लिए लड़ रहे थे। चलो, मैं इसे काबू में करके ही दम लूँगा। इसके बाद पंडीजी उठे, वहीं पास में एक पलास के पेड़ से एक पतली टहनी तोड़ें। फिर कुछ मंत्र बुदबुदाते हुए उस टहनी से उस जगह पर एक गोल घेरा बना दिए, जहाँ बटुले गड़ गए थे। दरअसल पंडीजी ने मंत्र से उस स्थान को बाँध दिया था, यानी वह खजाना अब वहाँ से इधर-उधर नहीं जा सकता था।

----------


## anita

अब तो हर दिन पंडीजी सुबह-सुबह ही नहा धोकर उस बगीचे में आते और उस खजाने के ऊपर कुछ पूजा-पाठ आदि करते। दरअसल पंडीजी पूजा-पाठ करके पहले उस धन को शांत करना चाहते थे ताकि उसे आसानी से प्राप्त किया जा सके। लगभग 51 दिन तक लगातार पूजा करने के बाद पंडीजी को लगा कि अब इस खजाने को निकाला जा सकता है। एक दिन भिनसहरे वे कुदाल लिए और बगीचे में पहुँचकर उस खजाने को निकाल लिए।

----------


## anita

लोग तो कहते हैं कि उस खजाने से पंडी जी ने कई कुएँ आदि खुदवाए, गाँव में एक स्कूल भी बनवाए और साथ ही गरीब-गुरबों की मदद किए। इतना ही नहीं पंडीजी गया भी गए और गया जाकर पिंडदान करके उन दोनों प्रेतों को मुक्त कराए। पंडीजी जब तक रहे उस धन का सही उपयोग करते रहे। पर उनके मरने के बाद उनके बेटे से उस धन से अपने लिए बहुत कुछ करना चाहा पर वह संभव नहीं हो पाया। वह पूरी तरह से बरबाद हो गया और उसकी बरबादी के पीछे यह धन ही था। आज पंडीजी के कुछ वंशज ठीक-ठाक हैं पर उस बगीचे में उस बरगद के आस-पास की जगह पर एक मंदिर बनवा दिए हैं। आज न वह बगीचा है और न ही वह बरगद का पेड़ पर पुरनिया लोगों की यादों में वे पंडीजी और यह खजाना आज भी अपने अस्तित्व को बनाए हुए हैं। जय-जय।

----------


## anita

भूत, प्रेत-पिशाच, चुड़ैल, डायन, डाकिनी आदि नाम हर व्यक्ति के लिए कौतुहल बने रहते हैं, रहस्यमय बने रहते हैं। आज के वैज्ञानिक युग में वैज्ञानिकता इनके अस्तित्व को सिरे से खारिज करती है पर बिना ठोस प्रमाण के और साथ ही कभी-कभी कुछ ऐसे अतार्किक तर्कों से प्रेत-अस्तित्व को झुठलाने की कोशिश की जाती है जो हास्यास्पद लगता है। कुछ लोग तो कहते हैं कि भूत-प्रेतों का कोई अस्तित्व ही नहीं है, ये तो बस मानव मन की काल्पनिक उपज है पर ये लोग भी मानते हैं कि मृत्यु के बाद आत्मा कहाँ जाती है, आत्मा क्या है आदि के गूढ़ प्रश्नों को विज्ञान भी नहीं समझ पाया है। इसके लिए पढ़े-लिखे लोग भी इतिहास के पन्नों में झाँकने लगते हैं। हर धर्म के धर्मग्रंथों में आपको कुछ ऐसे लोकों के बारे में, ऐसे प्राणियों के बारे में रहस्यमयता का भान हो ही जाता है जो कहीं न कहीं भूत-प्रेत आदि के विश्वास को पुख्ता कर जाता है। पारंपरिक रूप से देखा जाए तो इंसान जब से अस्तित्व में आया है तब से इसका पाला कुछ रहस्यमयी चीजों से पड़ा है, कुछ अमानवीय कार्यों ने, प्राणियों ने मानव-मन को झकझोरा है और उसे मानव दुनिया से बाहर निकलकर अमानवीय दुनिया में भी गोते लगाने, उसे समझने के लिए बाध्य किया है। दुनिया की रहस्यमयता को नजर अंदाज नहीं किया जा सकता पर यह भी सत्य है कि बिना तर्क के इस रहस्यमतया को पूरी तरह से अलौकिक भी तो करार नहीं दिया जा सकता। खैर इंसान को बहुत सारी अनोखी, रहस्यमयी बातों, प्राणियों ने आश्चर्यजनक रूप से प्रभावित किया है, इसी के मद्देनजर आज मैं आप लोगों को कुछ व्यक्तियों द्वारा सुनाई एक कौतुहल, रहस्यमयी, भूतही घटना सुना ही देता हूँ। पर इस घटना का वर्णन मैं यहाँ विशेष रूप से मनोरंजन के लिए कर रहा हूँ और इसलिए घटना से संबंधित स्थानों आदि का नाम बदल देना ही उचित समझता हूँ। मैं भी विज्ञान का छात्र रहा हूँ पर विज्ञान-विज्ञान चिल्लाना ही ठीक नहीं है, विज्ञान को मानते हुए भी तो लोगों द्वारा बताई जाने वाली, कही जाने वाली घटनाओं पर विचार किया जा सकता है, उसे अपने तर्क की कसौटी पर कसा जा सकता है?

----------


## anita

यह कहानी है आज से लगभग 70-80 साल पहले की। उस समय हमारे जिले-जवार के लोग विशेष रूप से गाँव में ही रहकर खेती-बारी के साथ ही पशुपालन आदि से अपने और अपने परिवार का जीवन-निर्वाह किया करते थे। इने-गिने लोग ही नौकरी की तलाश में बड़े-बड़े शहरों की ओर कूच करते थे या अत्यधिक पैसे की लालच में कुछ लोग मजदूर के रूप में अपने गाँव से दूर हो जाते थे। कुछ लोग कोलकता (तब कलकत्ता), मुंबई (तब मंबई) आदि भारतीय शहरों के साथ ही म्यानमार (वर्मा) आदि अन्य कई देशों में चले जाते थे और इनमें से कुछ तो बुढ़ापे आदि में अपने वतन को वापस आ जाते थे पर अधिकांश वहीं के बनकर रह जाते थे, वहीं मरखप जाते थे और अपने अस्तित्व को सदा के लिए दबा देते थे पर कुछ ऐसे भी होते थे जो अपनी मेहनत से मजदूर से मालिक बन जाते थे और मरने के बाद भी इनके आलिशान घरों में इनकी संतानें इनके माल्यार्पित रेखा-चित्रों, चित्रों आदि को नमन करते रहते थे।

----------


## anita

हमारे जवार के ही रमेसर बाबू को अपनी बाबूशाहत को दरकिनार करते हुए कोलकाता जाना पड़ा था। दरअसल हुआ यह था कि रमेसर बाबू के पिताजी अपने समय के जवार के नामी पियक्कड़ थे, गाँजा-भाँग आदि के बिना वे अपने जीवन को पूरी तरह से अपूर्ण मानते थे, पूरी तरह से शान-शौकत वाला जीवन जीते थे और इसी के चक्कर में उन्होंने अपने बाप-दादों की जमीन औने-पौने में बेंच दी थी, बिना इस बात की परवाह करते हुए कि उनकी अपनी एकमात्र संतान यानी रमेसर बाबू का क्या होगा?खैर पिताजी की अच्छाइयों का तो संतान पर प्रभाव पड़ता ही है, बुराइयाँ भी पीछा नहीं छोड़तीं। आखिरकार पिता के मरने के बाद रमेसर बाबू के पास फटेहाल जीवन गुजारने के सिवाय कोई चारा नहीं था। कुछ दिन गाँव-जवार में धक्का खाने के बाद रमेसर बाबू सम्मानित जीवन जीने के लिए गँवई जीवन का त्याग करते हुए कोलकाता की राह पर निकल पड़े।

----------


## anita

कोलकाता में पहुँचकर इधर-उधर धक्का खाने के बाद एक दिन रमेसर बाबू की मुलाकात कतवारू साहू से हुई थी। कतवारू साहू भी पास के गाँव के ही रहने वाले थे पर बहुत पहले कोलकाता आ गए थे और अपनी मेहनत-ईमानदारी से उस समय कोलकाता में 3-4 दुकानों के मालिक बन बैठे थे। कतवारू साहू बहुत ही प्रेम से रमेसर बाबू से मिले थे और उन्हें अपनी खोली पर ले गए थे। खोली पर आवभगत के बाद रमेसर बाबू ने दुखी मन से अपनी आपबीती सुनाई थी और यह सब देख-सुनकर कतवारू साहू की आँखें छलक उठी थीं। दरअसल बहुत पहले कतवारू साहू रमेसर बाबू के बाप-दादा की मदद से ही राहखर्च लेकर कोलकाता आ पाए थे और इस बात को पूरी तरह से ससम्मान याद रखे हुए थे। कतवारू साहू ने रमेसर बाबू के कंधे पर हाथ रखते हुए कहा था कि समय बड़े-बड़े घावों को भर देता है, आप निराश न हों। कुछ महीनों में ही रमेसर बाबू की तकदीर सुधरने लगी थी, हुआ यह था कि कतवारू साहू ने अपनी साख पर रमेसर बाबू को एक दुकान दिलवा दी थी और कुछ पैसे देकर उस दुकान में सामान आदि भी। अब क्या था, रमेसर बाबू दिन-रात मेहनत करके लक्ष्मी को अपनी जेब में भरने लगे थे।

----------


## anita

रमेसर बाबू को कोलकाता आए लगभग 10 साल हो गए थे। जब वे कोलकाता की राह पर निकले थे उस समय वे किशोर थे यानि 14-15 बरिस के। अब वे 25-26 में खेल रहे थे और खान-पान से चेहरा भी लाल हो उठा था। उस समय, इस उम्र में उन्हें 2 बच्चों का पिता हो जाना चाहिए था पर अब तक वे शादी से बँचते रहे थे। जब भी कतवारू साहू उन्हें शादी करने के लिए कहते तो वे कहते कि कतवारू काका, शादी तो मैं अपने जवार में ही करूँगा। खैर रमेसर बाबू की मेहनत रंग लाई थी और वे अब काफी मालदार हो गए थे। एकदिन वे कतवारू साहू से मिले और कहे कि काका अब मैं गाँव जाऊँगा और गाँव में खेती-बारी खरीदकर खेती करूँगा और विवाह करके अपना संसार बसाऊँगा।

----------


## anita

जी हाँ, अब रमेसर बाबू अपने गाँव आ गए थे और गाँव से बाहर ही कुछ दूरी पर लगभग 2 बीघे जमीन खरीद लिए थे। इस जमीन में वे एक छोटा पर आलीशान घर बनवाने के साथ ही मवेशियों के रहने के लिए खपड़ैल आदि से छवा दिए थे। उन्होंने दो जोड़ी अच्छे बैल, 2 दुधारू गाय और एक भैंस भी खरीद लिए थे। इसके साथ ही अच्छी नस्ल का एक घोड़ा भी उनके घर के आगे बँध गया था। अब कहें तो रमेसर बाबू की बाबूशाहत वापस आ गई थी। गाँव-जवार में उन्हें ससम्मान देखा जाने लगा था। उन्होंने पास के ही शहर में कुछ धंधा-पानी भी शुरू कर दिया था, जीवन पूरी तरह से पटरी पर दौड़ने लगा था। अब तो जवार-जिले के सभी बाबूसाहब लोग उन्हें अपना रिस्तेदार बनाने के लिए आगे आने लगे थे, जिनके घर कोई विआह योग्य लड़की नहीं थी वे लोग रमेसर बाबू से अपनी पिछली, बाप-दादों के समय की रिस्तेदारी निकालने लगे थे। देखते ही देखते जवार के ही एक धनी-मानी बाबूसाहब की लड़की दुल्हन बनकर रमेसर बाबू के घर आ गई पर यह भी सत्य है कि रमेसर बाबू और उनकी पत्नी के उम्र में 14-15 साल का अंतर था। शादी के समय रमेसर बाबू लगभग 30 के थे और उनकी पत्नी 15-16 की। खैर उस समय तो पैसे वाले मालधनी लोग बुढ़ापे में भी 12-15 की कन्या से विआह रचाया करते थे, यानि समाज में धन-धान्य का बहुत ही बोलबाला था, वैसे आज के समय में भी हर जगह धन को दखलअंदाजी करते हुए देखा जा सकता है।

----------


## anita

शादी को बीते अभी 1-2 साल भी नहीं बीते थे कि एक अति दुखदायी, मर्माहत करने वाली घटना घट गई। हुआ यूं कि एक रात रमेसर बाबू अपने घर में सोए हुए थे पर दूसरे दिन सुबह उनकी तथा उनकी पत्नी की सरकटी लाश घर में ही पड़ी मिली। सुबह-सुबह उनके नौकर-चाकर द्वारा यह बात पूरे गाँव में फैल गई। किसी को कुछ भी पता नहीं था कि रमेसर बाबू और उनकी पत्नी को किसने इतनी घिनौनी, हृदयविदारक मौत दी? आखिर इसके पीछे कारण क्या था? उस भले मानुष को किसने मारा होगा?पूरा गाँव रो रहा था, पुलिस भी आ गई थी। कानूनी कार्यों के बाद रमेसर बाबू के एक करीबी ने उन दोनों की चिता में आग दी थी। कुछ लोगों को नौकर-चाकर पर तो कुछ लोगों को उनके किसी करीबी पर शक था पर महीनों चली पुलिस कार्रवाई में कुछ भी खुलासा नहीं हुआ और लोग भी धीरे-धीरे इस घटना को भूलने लगे थे। अब इस घर पर पूरी तरह से रमेसर बाबू के इकलौते साले साहब का अधिकार हो गया था। कोई विशेष करीबी न होने के कारण गाँव वालों ने भी सुलह से वह सारी जमीन, घर आदि उनके साले के अधिकार में रहने देना ही उचित समझा। अब उस घर पर पूरी तरह से रमेसर बाबू के साले का अधिकार हो गया था। उन्होंने अपनी बहन और जीजा का दाह-संस्कार करने के साथ ही घर के बाहर उन दोनों के नाम से एक छोटी बैठक बनवाई ली थी और सुबह-सुबह उसमें बैठकर गरीबों को कुछ दान-पुण्य करके अपने नेकदिल जीजा एवं बहन की आत्मा की शांति के लिए प्रयास करते दिखते थे। धीरे-धीरे कानूनी कार्रवाई करके उन्होंने वह सारी जमीन, घर आदि भी अब अपने नाम करा लिया था।

----------


## anita

एकदिन की बात है, भिनसहरे जब रमेसर बाबू के साले का एक नौकर मवेशियों को सानी-पानी कर रहा था, उसी समय उसे साक्षात रमेसर बाबू और उनकी पत्नी दिखीं। दोनों की आँखें गीली हो रही थीं, अभी वह नौकर कुछ कह पाता इससे पहले ही रमेसर बाबू बोल पड़े, “डरो नहीं किरिपा भाई। दरअसल मेरे साले ने ही हम दोनों को मौत के घाट उतारकर हमारी संपत्ति का मालिक बन बैठा है पर अब अधिक दिनों तक वह भी जिंदा नहीं रह सकता। हम उसे ऐसी मौत देंगे कि देखने वालों का हृदय काँप उठेगा।” इतना कहने के साथ ही रमेसर बाबू और उनकी पत्नी का भूत गायब हो गए। अब तो किरिपा नामक नौकर पसीने से पूरी तरह डूबा हुआ था। वह अब मवेशियों को नांद पर बाँदना छोड़कर गाँव की ओर भागा और गाँव के कुछ बड़े-बुजुर्गों को यह बात बताई। गाँव के कुछ लोगों ने तो उसकी बात पर विश्वास किया पर अधिकांश ने इसे उसके खुराफाती दिमाग की उपज मानी। कुछ लोगों ने कहा कि हो सकता है कि रमेसर बाबू के साले ने इसको डाँटा हो इसलिए यह ऐसी बातें कर रहा है। खैर, किरिपा की अब हिम्मत नहीं थी कि वह अपने काम पर जाए, वह तो इतना परेशान हो गया था कि उसी दिन सुबह-सुबह ही अपना गाँव छोड़कर किसी रिस्तेदारी में चला गया।

----------


## anita

खैर कुछ बातें अधिक दिन तक नहीं छिपतीं। हुआ यूं था कि रमेसर बाबू के साले अब बराबर कुछ पंडितों को बुला कर घर में अनुष्ठान करवाना शुरू कर दिए थे। पहले तो उन्होंने पंडितों को भी कुछ खुलकर नहीं बताया पर अंततः उन्हें बताना ही पड़ा कि इस घर पर भूतों का छाया है। रात को अजीब-अजीब घटनाएँ घटती हैं। कभी-कभी दिन में भी उनके साथ हृदय को कंपा देने वाली घटना घट जाती है। फिर उन्होंने अपने बचाव में एक नई अफवाह फैलाई कि कोई उनका दुश्मन उनसे इस जीजा के घर-जमीन को छिनना चाहता है, इसलिए उसने भूतों को छुड़वा रखा है। खैर अब तो पंडितों के अनुष्ठानों के साथ ही सोखाओं आदि का आना भी शुरू हो गया था। सभी लोग भूतों को अपने बस में करने की, उन्हें बाँधने की, उन्हें भगाने की कोशिश करते पर कोई सफल नहीं होता। अब तो दिन-दिन रमेसर बाबू के साले का जीवन नरकीय होता जा रहा था। वे मानसिक रूप से भी कमजोर होते जा रहे थे पर फिर भी वे इस बात को छिपाने की कोशिश करते कि उनके जीजा और बहन के भूत ही उन्हें परेशान कर रहे हैं। अब लोगों को भी दाल में कुछ काला नजर आने लगा था पर फिर भी कोई कुछ कहने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा पा रहा था।

----------


## anita

एकदिन कुछ पंडितों ने कहा कि हो सकता है कि उनके जीजा एवं बहन की अतृप्त आत्माएँ ही उन्हें परेशान कर रही हों? फिर क्या था, काशी से एक बड़े पंडित बुलाए गए, उस पंडित ने कहा कि मैं आपके जीजा और बहन के लिए थान (स्थान) बाँध देता हूँ, आप नियमित रूप से उनकी पूजा करें, कोई परेशानी नहीं रहेगी। फिर क्या था, अनुष्ठान शुरू हुआ। मंत्रोच्चार शुरु हुआ। घर के पास ही खुले में दो पिंडियाँ (एक जीजा एवं एक बहन के लिए) बाँधनी शुरू की गईं। इसी दौरान रमेसर बाबू के साले ने पैसे से भरी अपनी थैली निकाली और गरीब लोगों को अपने जीजा-बहन के नाम पर दान करना शुरू किए। अरे यह क्या कोई कुछ समझ पाए, तभी एक हाथ उनकी ओर बढ़ा और पैसे की उस थैली को छिनकर दूर फेंक दिया। इतना ही नहीं कोई आगे आए उससे पहले ही एक अदृश्य आवाज गूँजी, तूने पैसे-जमीन आदि के लिए ही न हम दोनों को मारा था, तूँ भी इस पैसे-जमीन का उपभोग नहीं कर सकता। इतना कहते ही ऐसे लगा कि रमेसर बाबू के साले का गला कोई अदृश्य शक्ति दबा रही है, किसी की भी हिम्मत नहीं हुई आगे बढ़ने की, देखते ही देखते रमेसर बाबू के साले के मुँह से रक्त फूट पड़ा, उनकी आँखें डर की विभत्सा से डर कर ऐंठ गईं। जी हाँ, उनकी इहलीला समाप्त हो गई।

----------


## anita

इस घटना को घटे काफी दिन हो गए हैं। रमेसर बाबू के गाँव-जवार के लोग आज भी कहते फिरते हैं कि व्यक्ति जो कुछ भी करता है, उसे कोई न कोई देख रहा है। अगर गलत काम के लिए कानून सजा न दे पाए तो भगवान देता ही है। आज भी वह घर विरान पड़ा हुआ है, किसी की हिम्मत नहीं होती उस घर में जाने की, साथ ही गाँववालों को कभी-कभी श्वेत वस्त्र में लिपटे रमेसर बाबू और उनकी पत्नी दिख जाते हैं। गाँव वाले श्रद्धा से नतमस्तक हैं क्योंकि इस घटना के बाद से उस गाँव में कोई ऐसी घटना नहीं घटी और एक बार तो इस गाँव के एक व्यक्ति पर भिनसहरे खेतों की तरफ एक जंगली सूअर ने आक्रमण कर दिया था तो उस व्यक्ति ने बताया था कि उसकी रक्षा रमेसर बाबू ने ही की थी। आज भी रमेसर बाबू का वह घर विरान पड़ा हुआ है और खंडहर में तब्दील हो गया है पर घर के बाहर बनी उन पिंडियों पर अगरबत्ती-कपूर जलता रहता है। उधर से गुजरने वाला कोई भी गाँव-जवारी उन पिंडियों के आगे नतमस्तक होना नहीं भूलता। जय-जय।

----------


## anita

मध्य जुलाई का समय था और रात के करीब 11 बज रहे थे। रात की कालिमा को बादलों की घटा ने और भी भयानक रूप से काली-कलूटी बना दिया था। खैर इस भयावह, सन्नाटेदार अँधियारी रात की परवाह न करते हुए गुगली-राधेनगर एक्सप्रेस अपनी तेज रफ्तार से अपने गंतव्य की ओर दौड़ते चली जा रही थी। चंदू अपनी सीट पर गहरी निद्रा में चला गया था पर पास वाले सामने की सीट पर सोए हुए बुजुर्ग करवटें बदल रहे थे।

----------


## anita

उनके करवटें बदलने का कारण यह था कि उन्हें अगले स्टेशन पर उतरना था जो लगभग आधे-पौन घंटे में आनेवाला था।
ठीक 11 बजकर 40 मिनट पर चों-चों करते हुए ट्रेन रुकी। बुजुर्ग ने तेजी से चंदू को हिलाकर जगाया और कहा कि बेटा मेरा स्टेशन आ गया है, जरा मेरा सामान उतरवाने में मेरी मदद कर दे। चंदू आँख मलते हुए एवं अधखुले मुँह से जम्हाई लेते हुए उठ बैठा और उस बुजुर्ग के सीट के नीचे से उनकी अटैची एवं एक बड़े बैग को निकाला। फिर चंदू ने उस बुजुर्ग के सामान को ट्रेन से नीचे उतारा। बुजुर्ग ने चंदू को प्रशंसनीय दृष्टि से देखने के बजाय थोड़े उदास मन से देखा और फुसफुसाकर बोला, “बेटा जरा सावधानी बरतना क्योंकि मेरी सीट अभिशापित है। लगभग 12 बजने को हैं, अच्छा होगा कि अपने स्टेशन पर उतरने तक तूँ जगा ही रह, वैसे भी 3-4 घंटे में तेरा स्टेशन भी आ ही जाएगा।” चंदू कुछ समझ नहीं सका पर चेहरे पर प्रसन्नता लाते हुए उस बुजुर्ग व्यक्ति को बाय-बाय किया और फिर अपनी सीट पर आकर बैठ गया और उस बुजुर्ग की कही हुई बात पर अनमने मन से विचार करने लगा। अब तो वैसे भी चंदू की नींद गायब हो चुकी थी और बार-बार उसके दिमाग में एक ही बात कौंध रही थी कि उस बुजुर्ग ने ऐसा क्यों कहा कि अपना स्टेशन आने तक जगा ही रह। खैर अब ट्रेन भी हार्न दे चुकी थी और धीरे-धीरे अपना स्पीड पकड़ना शुरू कर दी थी और इसी समय घनघोर घटा से बड़ी-बड़ी बूँदें निकलकर ट्रेन की छत को भिगोना शुरू कर दी थीं। 5 मिनट भी नहीं बिता होगा कि ट्रेन भी अपनी पूरी स्पीड में आ गई और बारिश भी। जी हाँ, हल्की हवा के साथ जोरदार, घर्रघराहट के साथ बारिश जिससे हल्की हवा भी सांय-सांय करने लगी थी।

----------


## anita

चंदू के आस-पास की सीटें लगभग खाली ही थीं, क्योंकि उसके डब्बे में उस बुजुर्ग के सिवा कोई और था ही नहीं और वे बुजुर्ग भी चंदू को थोड़ी दिमाग पर जोर डालनेवाली बात बताकर पिछले स्टेशन पर उतर चुके थे। बाकी के सभी यात्री तो पहले के ही स्टेशनों पर उतर चुके थे। खैर, चंदू डरनेवालों में से नहीं था। उसने सोचा कि लगभग भिनसहरे 3-4 बजे तक उसका स्टेशन आ ही जाएगा तो क्यों नहीं जगकर ही यह समय काट लिया जाए। उसने बुजर्ग के उतरने के समय जलाई हुई बत्तियों को वैसे ही जलने दिया था पर अब मात्र एक बत्ती को छोड़कर बाकी बत्तियों को बुझा दिया तथा सीट पर ऐसे लेटा कि उसका मुँह सामने की सीट की ओर हो और आँखें बंदकर कुछ गुनगुनाने की कोशिश करने लगा।

----------


## anita

ट्रेन अपने प्रियतम से मिलने को आतुर किसी मदमस्त नवयौवना की तरह बारिश की परवाह न करते हुए, सरसराते हुए, तेज गति से लोहे की पटरियों को बेरहमी से कुचलते हुए दौड़ी चली जा रही थी। अचानक तेज बिजली कौंधी और डिब्बे की खिड़की में लगे कांच को पार करते हुए डिब्बे में कुछ पल के लिए ऊँजियार कर रफूचक्कर हो गई। तभी अचानक हड़बड़ाकर चंदू उठकर अपनी सीट पर बैठ गया। उसे ऐसा लगा कि कोई व्यक्ति तेज कदमों से उस डब्बे में आया हो। अरे यह क्या, वह कुछ समझे उससे पहले ही एक नवयुवती एक अटैची लिए धड़ाम से आकर उसके सामने वाली सीट पर बैठ गई। मंद प्रकाश में वह बहुत ही खूबसूरत लग रही थी पर साथ ही वह पूरी तरह से भींगी हुई थी और उसके बालों की लटों से पानी भी टपक रहा था। चंदू कुछ समझे, कुछ बोले उससे पहले ही उस नवयौवना ने अपनी अटैची खोली और उसमें से तौलिए को निकालकर अपने सर को पोंछने लगी। अपने बालों में तौलिए को फिराते हुए मंद प्रकाश में उसका गुलाबी चेहरा और भी खूबसूरत लग रहा था। चंदू थोड़ा सकपका गया जब उसे उस बुजुर्ग की बात याद आई और साथ ही उसके दिमाग में यह भी बात कौंधी की अचानक इतनी तेज बारिश में, इतनी तेज रफ्तार से दौड़ती ट्रेन में यह बला (बाला) चढ़ी कैसे? वह बहुत ही घबरा गया क्योंकि ट्रेन तो रूकी थी नहीं फिर यह युवती यहाँ कैसे? अचानक उसके दिमाग से आवाज आई कि हो सकता है कि पिछले स्टेशन पर दूसरे डिब्बे में चढ़ गई हो और अब यहाँ पहुँची हो पर फिर एक शंका उत्पन्न हुई, अगर किसी पिछले डब्बे में चढ़ी भी हो तो बारिश तो ट्रेन के चलने के साथ शुरू हुई थी तो यह भीगी कैसे?और यह भीगी भी इस तरह से है जैसे अभी-अभी इसी बरसात में भींगकर आई हो। चंदू का दिमाग अब काम करना बंद कर दिया था और उसका पूरा शरीर पसीने से नहाना शुरू कर दिया था। पसीने की कुछ बूँदें तो उसके ललाट पर अपना घर भी बना ली थीं। वह गुमसुम मन से, डरे-सहमे, बिना कुछ बोले अपनी सीट पर जड़वत बना रहा।

----------


## anita

5 मिनट तक की चुप्पी के बाद अचानक उस नवयुवती ने मुस्कुराते हुए हाथ मिलाने के अंदाज में अपना हाथ चंदू की तरफ बढ़ाया और चंदू अपना हाथ बढ़ाए इससे पहले ही वह नवयुवती बोल पड़ी, “मेरा नाम चंदा है और मैं अपने मौसी के घर जा रही हूँ।” चंदू भी हकलाकर बोल पड़ा, “मैं चंदू।” बस इससे अधिक वह कुछ बोल न सका। इसके बाद तो वह नवयुवती इस तरह से बोलना शुरू कर दी जैसे कोई ऐसी समाचार-वाचिका हो जिसे 10 मिनट में बिना ब्रेक के हजार समाचार सुनाने हों। चंदू तो बस और बस थूक घोंटे हुए बैठा रहा और डरे-सहमे अपने स्टेशन का बेसब्री से इंतजार करता रहा। अचानक पता नहीं क्या हुआ कि तेज चोंइयाने के साथ ही ट्रेन अपनी जगह पर खड़ी हो गई। शायद कोई बहुत ही छोटा स्टेशन था। अभी चंदू कुछ समझे तभी उस स्टेशन पर लगे माइक उस बारिश में घोंघिया उठे। किसी मरदानी आवाज में घोषणा की जा रही थी कि तकनीकी खराबी के चलते गुगली-राधेनगर एक्सप्रेस अभी आगे नहीं जा सकती। इस तकनीकी खराबी को दूर करने में घंटों लग सकते हैं, अस्तु सभी यात्री सहयोग करें। चंदू के लिए यह एक और नई मुसीबत थी, अब तो उसका दिमाग पूरी तरह से चकरा गया, करे तो क्या करे? खैर उसने घड़ी देखी, उसकी घड़ी उस समय रात के 2 बजा रही थी। मन को तसल्ली दिया कि कोई बात नहीं, 2-3 घंटे में वैसे भी सुबह हो जाएगी। अचानक उसके सामने की सीट पर करवटें बदलती वह नवयुवती फिर बोल पड़ी। लगता है, कोई बड़ी खराबी हो गई है। खैर अगर आप चाहें तो मेरे साथ नीचे उतर सकते हैं। इस स्टेशन के पास ही मेरे एक रिस्तेदार रहते हैं, हमलोग उनके घर पर जा सकते हैं और सुबह-सुबह फिर कोई दूसरी ट्रेन पकड़कर अपने-अपने गंतव्य की ओर जा सकते हैं? चंदू कुछ बोल न सका पर पता नहीं क्यों उस नवयुवती के पीछे-पीछे अपना सामान लिए उतर पड़ा।

----------


## anita

तेज बारिश में अपने तेज कदमों से छप-छप करती हुई स्टेशन के बाहर जाती हुई वह नवयुवती और बेसुध-सा उसके पीछे बेमन से घसीटकर चलता हुआ चंदू। लगभग 5-7 मिनट चलने के बाद उस नवयुवती ने एक घर के बाहर लगी घंटी बजाई। दरवाजा खुला और वह घर के अंदर तथा पीछे-पीछे चंदू भी। घर के अंदर सिर्फ और सिर्फ एक ही औरत थी पर चंदू उसको भी ठीक से देख नहीं पाया था। खैर घर के अंदर पहुँचते ही साथ आई नवयुवती चंदा ने एक तौलिया लाकर चंदू को दिया तथा साथ ही कुछ अच्छे रात्रिकालीन, शयनकालीन महँगे पहनावे तथा साथ ही हौले से मुस्कुराते हुए बोली कि आप आराम से अपने कपड़े बदल लो तब तक मैं चाय बनाकर लाती हूँ। अब चंदू कुछ सहज महसूस कर रहा था पर डरा हुआ तो अभी भी था। उसने धीरे से बोला कि चाय की आवश्यकता तो नहीं लग रही पर पता नहीं फिर क्या सोचकर बोला, अच्छा, थोड़ा चाय पिलवा ही दीजिए।

----------


## anita

लगभग 10 मिनट भी नहीं बीते होंगे कि वह नवयुवती (चंदा) शयनकालीन खूबसूरत, मादक पोशाक में बिखरे बालों के साथ दोनों हाथों में चाय की दो प्याली लिए हुए मादकताभरी चाल के साथ उस कमरे में दाखिल हुई और मुस्कुराते हुए एक प्याली चंदू की तरफ बढ़ा दी। कंपकंपाते हाथों को संभालते हुए अपने दाएँ हाथ को बढ़ाकर चंदू ने कैसे भी प्याली ले ली और उसे आहिस्ते से होंठ से लगाकर चाय की चुस्की लेने की कोशिश करने लगा। अभी चंदू चाय की प्याली को पूरी तरह से खत्म भी नहीं किया था कि उसे एक बहुत ही अजीब व भयानक चीज देखने को मिली। वह जिस कमरे में था उसमें एक बड़ा-सा दर्पण लगा हुआ था। अचानक जब उसकी नजर उस दर्पण पर पड़ी तो क्या देखता है कि उस दर्पण में उसे एक अति भयानक एक आँखवाली चुड़ैल दिखाई दी, जिसके बाल पूरी तरह से बिखरे हुए और चेहरा बहुत ही विभत्स था। वह तो पूरी तरह से घबड़ा गया क्योंकि उसके पास बैठकर चाय की चुस्की लेनेवाली चंदा तो बहुत ही मोहक थी, आकर्षक थी, खूबसूरत थी और उन दोनों के सिवा तो उस कमरे में कोई था भी नहीं। फिर क्या, उसने हनुमानजी का नाम लेते हुए अपने को संभाला और चाय को खत्म करके प्याली चंदा की ओर बढ़ा दिया। चंदा ने अपनी प्याली पहले ही खाली कर दी थी, फिर वह हौले से उठी और उन दोनों प्यालियों को लेकर घर के अंदर चली गई। उसके जाते ही चंदू ने फिर उस दर्पण की ओर देखा पर अब उस दर्पण से उस भूतनी का चेहरा गायब था। अब तो चंदू को उस बुजुर्ग की बात फिर से याद आ गई और वह समझ गया कि वह बुजुर्ग क्या कहना चाहता था। खैर अब चंदू धीरज और विवेक से काम लेना शुरू कर दिया था। अब उसने बिना देर किए अपनी अटैची से तुलसी की माला निकालकर गले में पहन लिया तथा साथ ही दुर्गा सप्तशती की पुस्तक भी निकालकर अपने सिरहाने रख लिया।

----------


## anita

अरे यह क्या, प्याली रखने के बाद जब चंदा आई तो थोड़ा सहमकर चंदू के पास न बैठकर थोड़ा दूर ही खड़ी रही और कातर दृष्टि से चंदू की तरफ देखते हुए उससे वह माला निकालकर दूर फेंकने का इशारा की। पर चंदू अब पूरी तरह सजग हो गया था। उसने ऐसा नहीं किया और सिरहाने रखे दुर्गा सप्तशती को भी हाथ में उठा लिया। दुर्गा सप्तशती को हाथ में उठाते ही सुंदर, आकर्षण, मासूम सी लगनेवाली और मीठी मुस्कान वाली चंदा का चेहरा अचानक कठोर होने लगा और देखते ही देखते वह पूरी तरह से भयानक लगने लगी। उसके बाल पूरी तरह से खुले हुए हवा में लहराने लगे और गरजने लगी तथा साथ ही अट्टहास करने लगी। वह चिल्लाने लगी कि तूँ बचकर नहीं जा सकता और मैं तेरा अंत कर दूँगी पर अब चंदू भी अपने को मजबूत करते हुए कुछ मंत्रों का उच्चारण करते तथा दुर्गा शप्तशती को हाथ में कस के दबाए उस कमरे से बाहर निकलने लगा, उधर वह चंदा अपने मायाजाल में चंदू को उलझाने का पूरा प्रयत्न करते हुए उसके पीछे-पीछे बाहर आ गई। पर वह चाहकर भी चंदू का कुछ बिगाड़ नहीं पा रही थी और चंदू पर उसके भयानक, क्रूर रूप-रंग-अट्टहास का भी कोई असर होता नहीं दिख रहा था। अभी चंदू उस घर से निकलकर तेजी से कुछ ही दूर बढ़ा था कि अचानक वह बस्ती पता नहीं कहाँ गायब हो गई और साथ ही वह चंदा (चुड़ैल) भी। अरे यह तो भयानक जंगल था, डरावना-घना जंगल। अब तो चंदू पूरी तरह से फँस चुका था क्योंकि उसे बाहर निकलने का कोई मार्ग नहीं सूझ रहा था। अभी चंदू कुछ और दिमाग दौड़ाए तभी उसके कानों में किसी बुजुर्ग की आवाज सुनाई दी, “बेटा! तूँ ठीक तो है?” यह आवाज सुनते ही चंदू पीछे मुड़कर देखा तो एक संत जैसे बुजुर्ग उसे दिखाई दिए जो चलते हुए उसकी ओर ही आ रहे थे। चंदू फिर डर गया, क्योंकि उसे लगा कि कहीं यह भी चंदा का मायाजाल तो नहीं पर पता नहीं क्यों उस सज्जन के पास आते ही चंदू का डर रफूचक्कर हो गया और वह पूरी तरह से सहज महसूस करने लगा। फिर क्या था, वह सज्जन किसी घटना की जिक्र करते हुए आगे-आगे और उनकी बातों को तन्मयता से सुनते हुए चंदू उनके पीछे-पीछे चल पड़ा।

----------


## anita

दरअसल उस सज्जन ने चंदू को बताया कि वे पास की ही बस्ती में रहते हैं और चंदा उनकी ही बच्ची है, जिसको मरे 5 साल हो चुके हैं। उन्होंने आगे भी उदास मन से कहना जारी रखा कि चंदा उस समय 17 साल की थी जब इसी ट्रेन से आ रही थी। उसके साथ 2-3 युवा भी थे। जब ट्रेन इस जंगल से होकर गुजरने को हुई तो उन लफंगों ने ट्रेन की चैनपोलिंग करके जबरजस्ती चंदा को लेकर इसी जंगल में आ गए थे। फिर अपनी हवस मिटाने के बाद चंदा का कत्ल कर दिए थे। तभी से चंदा मरकर भी जीवित है और इस ट्रेन से आने वाले उस सीट पर बैठे (जिसपर तूँ बैठा था) किसी भी युवा को बहलाकर, अपने मायाजाल में उलझाकर यहाँ उतार लेती है और फिर उसको मार देती है। उस सज्जन ने यह भी बताया कि दरअसल ट्रेन जहाँ रूकी थी वहाँ न कोई छोटा स्टेशन है और ना ही कोई घोषणा ही होती है पर रात के समय उस सीट पर बैठे किसी भी युवा को वह छोटा स्टेशन दिखाई देता है और साथ ही ट्रेन के वहाँ रूकते ही घोषणा भी सुनाई देती है, यह सारा काम चंदा द्वारा किया जाता है।

----------


## anita

खैर उस सज्जन ने यह भी बताया कि अगले महीने वे गया जाकर कुछ अनुष्ठान करना चाहते हैं, पिंडदान करना चाहते हैं ताकि चंदा की भटकती आत्मा शांत हो जाए और किसी निर्दोष का अहित न करे। उन्होंने यह भी बताया कि वे अपने गाँव-घर में उसकी आत्मा की शांति के कई अनुष्ठान कर चुके हैं पर वह शांत होने का नाम नहीं ले रही है, इसलिए वे गया जाकर पिंडदान करना चाहते हैं। खैर चंदू तो बच गया पर उन दुष्ट आताताइयों के कुकर्मों ने कितने ही मासूमों की बलि चढ़वा दी थी। सही करें, सत्कर्म करें। कुछ भी ऐसा ना करें जिससे आप को या समाज को किसी भी प्रकार की किसी विपत्ति का सामना करना पड़े। जय-जय।

----------


## anita

भूत-भूत और भूत, सिर्फ भूत। जी हाँ, इस गाँव में हर व्यक्ति तब सिर्फ और सिर्फ भूत-प्रेत की ही बात करता था। आज भी यह गाँव भूत-प्रेत के छाए से उबर नहीं पाया है पर हाँ, आजकल भूत-प्रेत की चर्चा कम हो गई है या जानबूझकर इस गाँव-जवार के लोग भूत-प्रेतों की चर्चा करना नहीं चाहते। आखिर करें भी क्यों, ये लोग भूत-प्रेत की चर्चा? एक काला अध्याय जो बीत चुका है, उसके बारे में बात करना तो मूर्खता ही होगी और साथ ही डर, भय, आतंक की बात भला किसे अच्छी लगती है। बात करना तो दूर इस गाँव के कुछ बुजुर्ग लोगों के रोएँ खड़े हो जाते हैं केवल वह भूतही घटना याद करके।

----------


## anita

बात लगभग 40-50 साल पुरानी है। तब यह गाँव जवार-परगने के सबसे समृद्ध गाँवों में गिना जाता था। आखिर गिना भी क्यों न जाए, लगभग 30-40 घरों के इस इस गाँव में लगभग सभी घर-परिवार पूरी तरह से खानदानी समृद्ध थे और खेती-बारी भी बहुत ही अच्छी होती थी। इस गाँव में बीसों कुएँ, 10-12 तालाब हुआ करते थे। कोई भी ऐसा घर नहीं जिसके दरवाजे पर 2-4 लगहर चउआ (दूध देने वाले गाय, भैंस) न हों और साथ ही 2-4 जोड़ी अच्छे बैल। कहा जाता है कि उस समय इस गाँव के अधिकांश लोग विदेशों में नौकरी करते थे। इतना ही नहीं गन्ने की पैदावार के लिए यह गाँव अपने जवार का नामी गाँव था। जनवरी-फरवरी आदि के महीने में इस गाँव में कम से कम 7-8 कोल्हू प्रतिदिन चलते थे। कड़ाहों से उठती राब की मिठास पूरे वातावरण में फैल जाती थी। पूरा गाँव मीठा-मीठा हो जाता था। हर घर के सामने खोइया की टल्ली लग जाती थी। महीने-दो महीने इस गाँव के हर घर से कचरसी महक उठती रहती थी। हर घर में रसिआव आदि पकवान बनाए जाते थे, लाई-धोंधा बाँधा जाता था। यह वह समय था जब कुछ गाँवों में अच्छे-अच्छे लोगों को खाने को नहीं जुरता (मिलता) था। उस समय आस-पास के गाँव इस गाँव के कर्जदार हुआ करते थे।

----------


## anita

इस गाँव के दक्खिनी छोर पर दूसरे गाँव से आकर एक धोबी परिवार बस गया था। गाँव भर के कपड़े आदि धोने से इस धोबी परिवार की अच्छी आमदनी हो जाती थी और किसी भी प्रकार से खाने-पीने की कोई कमी नहीं रहती थी। यह धोबी परिवार गाँव से सटे पूरब के ओर की कंकड़हिया गड़ही (तालाब) पर धोबी घाट बनाया था, जहाँ कपड़े पटककर धोने के लिए ठेहुनभर पानी में 2-3 लकड़ी के पाट (जिस पर पटक कर कपड़ा धोया जाता है) रखे गए थे। कपड़े धोने के बाद यह धोबी परिवार उन कपड़ों को वहीं गढ़ही किनारे पसारकर सूखा लेता था और फिर परिवार का कोई सदस्य गाँव में घूमकर जिसके कपड़े होते थे, उनके घर पर दे दिया करता था।

----------


## anita

समय कब करवट बदल दे, खुशी कब मातम में बदल जाए, कहा नहीं जा सकता। समय का चक्र चलता रहता है, घुमता रहता है और अच्छे व बुरे दिनों का सूत्रपात करता रहता है। जी हाँ, पता नहीं कब इस गाँव की खुशियों को किसी की नजर लग गई?समृद्ध गाँव, हँसते-खेलते गाँव में एक दिन ऐसा आया कि सियारिन फेंकरने लगी। त्राहि माम्, त्राहि माम् मच गया। अधिकांश लोग अपने परिवार सहित गाँव छोड़कर दूसरे गाँवों में जाकर बसने लगे और एक भरा-पूरा गाँव उजाड़ हो गया। गाँव में गायों के रंभाने की, बछड़ों आदि के उझल-कूद करने की, किसानों को खेतों में जाने की, मजदूरों द्वारा सर पर बोझा लिए मस्त चाल से तो कुछ के दौड़ते हुए चलने की, चरवाहे की भैंस के पीठ पर बैठकर कोई पूरबिया तान छेड़ने की, घंसगर्रिन आदि के गुनगुनाने की, मक्के, गेहूँ आदि के खेत में गँवहारिनों द्वारा भथुआ आदि साग घोंटने की परंपरा समाप्त होती दिखी। बहुत सारे घरों में झींगुरों, चींटा-चींटियों, मकड़ी के जालों का साम्राज्य हो गया तो किसी के घर की धरन, घरन, छाजन आदि ने जमीन को चूम लिया।

----------


## anita

हुआ यूँ कि धोबी परिवार की किसी रिस्तेदारी में एक ऐसी घटना घट गई की उस रिस्तेदार-परिवार के मात्र एक 14-15 वर्षीय रमेसर नामक किशोर को छोड़कर बाकी सभी महामारी के गाल में समा गए। विपत्ति के इस काल में धोबी परिवार उस असहाय किशोर का सहारा बनते हुए उसे अपने साथ अपने गाँव ले आया। दो-चार महीनों में वह किशोर अपनी विपत्तियों से उबरते हुए जीवन की नई राह पर चल पड़ा। अब वह उस धोबी परिवार के साथ ही रहकर कपड़े आदि धोने में उन सबकी मदद करने लगा। धीरे-धीरे वह किशोर गाँवभर का चहेता बन गया। वह गाँव के बड़-बुजुर्गों को नाना आदि तो युवा-अधबुड़ वर्ग को मामा आदि कहकर पुकारता था। अब तो इस गाँव से उसका अटूट संबंध बन गया था। लोगों के घर से कपड़े लेने और धोने के बाद पहुंचाने का काम अब अधिकतर वही करने लगा था। अचानक पता नहीं कब कपड़े लेने और देने के चक्कर में रमेसर के नैन उस गाँव की ललमुनिया से लड़ गए। ललमुनिया और रमेसर का प्यार इतना परवान चढ़ा कि उन लोगों ने एक-दूसरे के साथ जीने-मरने की कसम खा ली।

----------


## anita

कहा जाता है कि इश्क और मुश्क छुपाए नहीं छुपते। सत्य है यह कथन। ललमुनिया और रमेसर के प्यार की खबर गाँव वालों को लग गयी। एक दिन गाँव के कुछ दबंग लोग ललमुनिया के घर पहुँचे और ललमुनिया के परिवार वालों को यह बात बताई। ललमुनिया का परिवार भी गाँव का एक समृद्ध परिवार था अस्तु ललमुनिया की यह कारदस्तानी उन लोगों को बहुत ही नागवार गुजरी। ललमुनिया को समझाया गया पर वह झुकने को एकदम तैयार नहीं थी। अंत में उसे मारा-पीटा भी गया पर अब तो वह और निडर होकर सरेआम रमेसर के नाम की माला जपना शुरू कर दी थी। फिर क्या था, गाँव के लोग मिलकर उस धोबी परिवार के पास पहुँचे और रमेसर पर लगाम कसते हुए उसे उसके गाँव भेजने के लिए धोबी परिवार को बाध्य कर दिए। आखिर वह धोबी परिवार करता भी क्या, उसने पहले तो रमेसर को बहुत समझाया और बताया कि ये प्यार का खेल उसके साथ ही इस पूरे परिवार को ले डूबेगा, पर रमेसर मानने को तैयार नहीं हुआ। फिर क्या था, गाँव के डर से उस धोबी परिवार ने उस रमेसर को अपने घर से भगा दिया और कहा कि जहाँ तुम्हारी मर्जी हो चले जाओ और फिर कभी लौटकर इस गाँव में मुंह मत दिखाना।

----------


## anita

जी हाँ, रमेसर गाँव तो छोड़कर चला गया पर गाँव के बाहर नहर किनारे या किसी बाग-बगीचे या गन्ने आदि के खेत में उसका और ललमुनिया का छुप-छुप कर मिलना जारी रहा। अब यह बात उस गाँव से निकलकर आस-पास के अन्य गाँवों के लिए चर्चा का विषय बनती जा रही थी। फिर क्या था, इस गाँव के लोगों को यह बात बहुत ही नागवार गुजरी और इन लोगों ने आपस में तय किया कि अब पानी नाक से चढ़कर बह रहा है। कुछ तो करना होगा जिससे आस-पास के गाँवों में हमारी जगहँसाई न हो। प्लान के मुताबिक धोबी परिवार से कहा गया कि अब वह रमेसर को बुला ले। उसे माफ कर दिया गया है। अब हम गाँव वालों को उससे कोई शिकायत नहीं है। वह धोबी परिवार उस गाँव के लोगों की कुटिल, जालिम चाल को समझ नहीं सका। उस धोबी परिवार के सभी सदस्यों के चेहरे खुशी से गुलाबी हो गए। जी हाँ। अब रमेसर फिर से उस गाँव में आकर रहने लगा था। इस बार रमेसर का गाँव में आए अभी दूसरा दिन ही था। शाम का समय था और सूर्यदेव अस्तांचल में जाने के लिए बेचैन दिख रहे थे। उनका हल्का रक्तिम प्रकाश पेड़-पौधों की फुनगियों को रक्तरंजित करता पश्चिमी आकाश को गाढ़े खून रंग से रंग दिया था। पास के बगीचों में, पेड़-पौधों पर बैठे, इस डाल से दूसरी डाल पर फुदकते पक्षियों का कोलाहल कानों में मिश्री घोल रहा था। अचानक गाँव के 15-20 युवा, अधबुड़, बुजुर्ग गोल में उस धोबी परिवार के दरवाजे पर दस्तक दिए। उस समय रमेसर पास में ही झँटिकट्टे में झाँटी काटने में मगशूल था। अचानक बातों-बातों में ही उस धोबी परिवार के सवांग कुछ समझें उससे पहले ही गाँव के कुछ युवा उस झँटिकट्टे में पहुँच कर रमेसर को दबोच लिए। कोई कुछ कहे, धोबी परिवार रोए-गिड़गिड़ाए इससे पहले ही वहाँ जमा भीड़ ने फरसे, भाले आदि से रमेसर पर हमला कर दी। भद्दी गालियाँ देती हुई, महाराक्षस बनी वह भीड़ रमेसर पर टूट पड़ी थी। धोबी परिवार का गिड़गिड़ाना, हाथ-पैर जोड़ना, रोना-चिल्लाना सब व्यर्थ था। देखते ही देखते पागल, राक्षसी भीड़ ने उस किशोर रमेसर को मौत के घाट उतार दिया तथा साथ ही उस धोबी परिवार को मुँह खोलने पर बहुत ही बुरा अंजाम की धमकी देते हुए पास के ही उस कंकड़हिया गड़ही के किनारे रमेसर की खून से लथपथ लाश को जलाकर दफना दिए। समय धीरे-धीरे उस गाँव को बरबादी की ओर अग्रसर करने में जुट गया। अभी रमेसर वाले कांड को हुए 5 दिन भी नहीं बीते थे कि एक दिन सुनने में आया की ललमुनिया ने भी उसी गड़ही के किनारे बाँस की कुछ कोठियों के बीच साड़ी से अपने गले को ऐंठकर अपने जीभ को सदा-सदा के लिए पूरा बाहर कर दिया। इस घटना के बाद गाँव में पूरी तरह से मातम छा गया था।

----------


## anita

इस घटना को बीते अभी 2-3 माह भी नहीं हुए थे कि एक दिन सुबह-सुबह झाड़ा फिरने के बाद उस कंकड़हिया गड़ही में मल धोने गए दो 10-12 साल के बच्चों की लाश उस गड़ही के किनारे पाई गई। ऐसा लगता था कि किसी ने बेरहमी से उन दोनों अबोध बालकों को गला दबाकर मार दिया हो। अब तो आए दिन कोई न कोई भयावह घटना घटने लगी। ऐसी डरावनी घटनाएँ, हृदयविदारक घटनाएँ कि गाँव वालों का जीवन नर्क बन गया। जी हाँ, अब तो गाँववालों को गाँव के आस-पास अजीब-सी आवाजें सुनाई देती थीं और कभी-कभी बँसवाड़ी या बगीचे आदि में, सुनसान में, बहुत ही सुबह या रात आदि को रमेसर और ललमुनिया को एक साथ घूमते हुए, प्यार के गीत गुनगुनाते हुए तो कभी-कभी भयानक, डरावने रूप में देखा जाने लगा। गाँव में ऐसा लगता था कि विपत्तियों, भयानक घटनाओं का पहाड़ सा टूट पड़ा है। कभी बिना आग के ही किसी के घर में आग लग जाती तो कभी कुछ लोगों के घरों में बक्से में रखे कपड़े आदि बाक्स बंद होने के बाद भी जले हुए पाए जाते। कुछ लोगों के घरों में थाली में परोसे हुए भोजन में अपने आप किसी जानवर का कच्चा मांस आदि आ जाता तो किसी की गाय या भैंस के दूध का रंग लाल हो जाता। गाँव वाले पूरी तरह से परेशान हो गए थे। उनका जीवन दुर्भर हो गया था। इतना ही नहीं उस रमेसर को मारने में साथ देने वाले हर व्यक्ति का अंजाम बहुत ही बुरा हुआ। सबको अकाल मृत्यु हुई। कोई पानी में डूबकर तो कोई बिना आँधी के ही किसी बगीचे में डालियों से दबा मृत पाया गया। कोई बिना बीमारी के खून धकचकर मर गया तो किसी ने पता नहीं क्यों खुद ही फँसरी लगा ली। बहुत ही भयावह, दर्दनाक स्थिति बन गई थी उस गाँव की।

----------


## anita

ऐसी भयावह परिस्थिति के बाद एक-एक करके उस गाँव के लोग गाँव छोड़कर किसी और गाँव में जाने लगे पर भूत-प्रेत बने उस रमेसर और ललमुनिया के आतंक में कोई कमी नहीं आई। अंत में गाँव में बचे कुछ अच्छे लोग जिन्होंने मन ही मन रमेसर की मृत्यु पर अफसोस जाहिर किया था, एक बड़े पंडितजी को गाँव में बुला लाए। पंडितजी के बहुत ही पूजा-पाठ करने के बाद, मासिक यज्ञ-हवन करने के बाद भूत-प्रेत का आतंक थोड़ा कम हुआ। अंत में उस पंडीजी ने गाँववालों से रमेसर और ललमुनिया की आत्मा की शांति के लिए अनुष्ठान करवाए। आज वह गाँव विरान है, उजड़ा हुआ है, मात्र एक्के-दुक्के घर सही-सलामत दिखते हैं पर उनके भी दरवाजे पर ताले लटक रहे हैं। आज भी उस गाँव से जाते किसी पथिक, राही आदि को और साथ ही आस-पास के गाँव वालों को दोपहर के समय या रात को उस कंकड़हिया गड़ही पर किसी द्वारा कपड़े धोने, पटकने की आवाज आती रहती है तथा साथ ही यह भी सुनाई देता है कि मामा आवS, कपड़ा सुखावS…….. तथा इसके बाद कभी-कभी भयानक रोने की तो कभी भयानक अट्टहास से पूरी गढ़ही सहम-सी जाती है। दोस्तों किसी का बुरा न करें। अगर किसी ने कोई गलती की हो तो उसे समझाने का प्रयत्न करें, कुछ भी ऐसा न करें कि उसके साथ ही आपका भविष्य भी अंधकारमय हो जाए। कानून का सम्मान करें। जय-जय।

----------


## anita

जी,हाँ! प्रभाकर गोपालपुरिया एक नई रोमांचक भूतही कहानी लेकर हाजिर है। इस कहानी में- कॉलेज के हास्टल में रहने वाला एक लड़का मरने के बाद भी हास्टल में अपने सहपाठियों के साथ रहने आ जा रहा है और जब उसके सहपाठियों को यह बात पता चलती है तो उन पर क्या गुजरती है? इस कहानी की रहस्यमय घटनाएँ आपको बहुत कुछ सोचने पर मजबूर कर देंगी और साथ ही आपके रोंगटे भी खड़े हुए बिना नहीं रह पाएंगे।कहानी शुरू करने से पहले, दो बातें- शायद आप भूत-प्रेत में विश्वास न करते हों? यह भी सत्य है कि आधुनिक वैज्ञानिक युग में कुछ चीजों का अस्तित्व केवल इसलिए नहीं माना जाता कि विज्ञान उसे अपनी कसौटियों पर कसता है और अपने निर्णय सुना देता है। अभी भी विश्व कुछ ऐसी रहस्यमय चीजों, बातों से पटा पड़ा है, जहाँ विज्ञान अपने ज्ञान को ही भूल जाता है और वह उस रहस्यमयता से परदा नहीं उठा पाता। खैर हम तो बस इतना ही जानते हैं कि अगर ईश्वर, भगवान का अस्तित्व है तो भूत-प्रेतों का क्यों नहीं? खैर आप मनोरंजन, रहस्यमयता, रोमांच, भूत-प्रेतों की दुनिया एवं उनके कारनामों  के लिए  पढ़ते रहें “भूत-प्रेत की कहानियाँ!!”

----------


## anita

कहानी शुरू करने से पहले मैं बता दूँ कि यह कहानी कोई मनगढ़ंत नहीं है, काल्पनिक नहीं है। यह कहानी मैंने कई लोगों से मुख से सुन रखी है और बताने वालों का तो कहना था कि यह कहानी पूरी तरह से सत्य है? हाँ, मैंने सिर्फ इतना किया है कि कहानी को सुनकर उसे शब्दों में बस पिरो दिया है ताकि आप भी इसका आनंद उठा सकें। कहानी पढ़ने के बाद आप खुद ही निर्णय लीजिए की यह कहानी काल्पनिक है या वास्तव में ऐसी घटना घट सकती है। वैसे भी संसार रहस्यों से भरा पड़ा है। जीवन में, समाज में, दुनिया में कुछ ऐसी बातें घट जाती हैं जो सत्य होकर भी असत्य लगती हैं पर जिसने खुद देखा हो,महसूस किया हो उसे तो किसी और प्रमाण की आवश्यकता ही नहीं होती, वह न विज्ञान की सुनता है और न किसी और का, वह तो बस अपनी आँखों पर विश्वास करता है, बस अपनी आँखों पर। तो आइए अब देर न करते हुए आपको इस अद्भुत, रोमांचक, सिहराने वाली कहानी की यात्रा पर अग्रसर करता हूँ।

----------


## anita

ऐसा नहीं कहा जा सकता कि इस घटना को घटे बहुत दिन हो गए हैं। यह घटना मेरे बचपन काल की है, यानी कहा जा सकता है कि 25-30 साल पहले की। हमारे जिले-जवार की ही यह घटना है। जी हाँ, ए बड़े नामचीन महाविद्यालय की घटना। यह महाविद्यालय बहुत पुराना होने के साथ ही साथ आज भी अपनी गरिमा को बनाए हुए है और इसकी गणना सुप्रतिष्ठित शिक्षण संस्थानों में होती है। दूर-दूर से बच्चें यहाँ शिक्षा ग्रहण के लिए आते हैं। इस महाविद्यालय में कई हास्टल हैं, जिसमें मेधावी छात्र रहते हैं और पढ़ाई-लिखाई में इस महाविद्यालय और अपने घर-परिवार का नाम रोशन करते हैं। एक बार की बात है कि ओजस्वी नामक हास्टल में बिहार का एक लड़का रहकर पढ़ाई करता था। वह बहुत ही मेधावी और मिलनसार था। हास्टल में उसके साथ रहनेवाले अन्य बच्चे उसे दूबेभाई-दूबेभाई किया करते थे। दूबेजी पढ़ाई-लिखाई में अन्य बच्चों की मदद करने के साथ ही साथ उनकी अन्य परेशानियों को दूर करने के लिए सदा तत्पर रहते थे। हास्टल में उनका बहुत ही मान-सम्मान था। अपने सहपाठियों के साथ ही वे अध्यापकों के भी चहेते थे। उन्हें अपने कॉलेज से बहुत ही प्रेम था, उन्हें सुबह-सुबह या शाम के समय कॉलेज में अपने साथियों के साथ घूमते हुए अक्सरदेखा जा सकता था।

----------


## anita

एक बार की बात है कि दूबेजी अपने बड़े भाई की शादी में सम्मिलित होने के लिए 15 दिन के लिए गाँव गए। हास्टल के अन्य बच्चों ने उनसे कहा कि दूबेभाई जल्दी ही वापस आ जाइएगा। दुबेजी ने सकारात्मकता से सिर हिलाते हुए अपने सहपाठियों से विदा ली। उन्होंने शाम की बस पकड़ी और अपने गाँव की ओर चल दिए। चूँकि उस समय उनके पास फोन आदि की सुविधा नहीं थी, इसलिए वे अपने सहपाठियों को अपने पहुँचने की खबर तुरंत नहीं दे सकते थे। खैर इधर हास्टल में दुबेजी की कमी तो सहपाठियों को खलती थी पर उन्हें संतोष था कि 15 दिन की ही तो बात है, फिर दुबेजी उन लोगों के साथ ही तो होंगे।

----------


## anita

आखिरकार वह 15 दिन के समय की आयु पूर्ण हुई और दुबेजी का पदार्पण हास्टल में हो गया। पर यह पदार्पण कुछ अलग हटकर था, क्योंकि दुबेजी के चेहरे पर से पहले वाली मुस्कान गायब थी और साथ ही उनका मिलनसाररवैया भी। अब तो दुबेजी पूरे के पूरे बदले हुए नजर आ रहे थे। यहाँ तक कि आने के बाद ना ही वह अपने किसी सहपाठी या रूम-पार्टनर से अच्छी तरह से बात किए और ना ही घर-परिवार, शादी-विवाह आदि की ही कोई बात बताई। एक दिन रात को खाना बनाते समय उनके रूम-पार्टनर ने कहा कि दुबेजी आज की रात आप जो बोलेंगे वही बनाऊँगा तो दुबेजी ने बेमन से कहा कि अपने हिसाब से बनाओ, वैसे भी मुझे आज भूख नहीं है। दुबेजी की यह उदासी, बदला-बदला स्वभाव उनके रूम-पार्टनर को परेशान किए जा रही थी, वह सोच रहा था कि कब कोई दुबेजी के घर का व्यक्ति आए और वह  उससे बातें करें क्योंकि उस रूम-पार्टनर के लिए दुबेजी अब रहस्यमय होते जा रहे थे क्योंकि वे हर बात को टालने के साथ ही कभी-कभी दिनभर गायब भी रहते थे।

----------


## anita

एकदिन तो एक ऐसी भयावह , रोंगटे खड़ी करनेवाली घटना घट गई की रुम-पार्टनर बेचारा बीमार पड़ गया और छुट्टी लेकर एक हप्ते के लिए उसे गाँव जाना पड़ा। हुआ यह कि एकदिन सबेरे-सबेरे रुम-पार्टनर उठकर टहलने चला गया था। उधर ही कहीं से नीम की दातून तोड़ लाया था। उसने देखा था कि जाते समय तो दुबेजी अपनी खाट पर सोए थे पर आने पर उसने पाया कि दुबेजी तो रूम में हैं ही नहीं, खैर उसे लगा कि कहीं गए होंगे,अभी आ जाएंगे। उसके बाद वह कमरे में टंगे एक बड़े शीशे (दर्पण) में देखते हुए अपने बालों में कंघी करने लगा, अरे अचानक उस शीशे में उसे दुबेजी का चेहरा दिखाई दिया। वह तो चौंक गया और पीछे मुड़कर देखा तो पीछे दुबेजी थे ही नहीं। फिर वह डरते-डरते शीशे की ओर मुड़ा तो शीशे में दुबेजी का चेहरा नहीं दिखा। वह एकदम से परेशान हो गया और थोड़ा डरते हुए अपनी खाट की ओर बढ़ने लगा। खाटों के पास पहुंचकर क्या देखता है कि दुबेजी तो अपनी खाट पर सोए हैं। अब तो उसकी सिट्टी-पिट्टी गुम, क्योंकि जब वह आया तो दुबेजी कमरे में नहीं थे और अंदर से उसने दरवाजे की सिटकनी भी तो लगा दी थी तो फिर दुबेजी अंदर कैसे आए? वह उस समय इतना डर गया कि बिना दुबेजी को जगाए रूम से बाहर निकल गया और बगल वाले सहपाठी के रूम में चला गया पर उसकी बेचैनी कम होने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही थी और उसे यह भी लग रहा था कि यह बात अगर वह किसी से बताता है तो कहीं लोग उस पर हँसने न लगें, उसका मजाक न बना दें? खैर वह कोई बहाना बनाकर उस सहपाठी को अपने कमरे में लेकर आया और बात करते-करते हिम्मत करके दुबेजी को जगाया, जब दुबेजी जगे तो उनसे थोड़ा दूर रहते हुए ही उसने दुबेजी से कहा कि सकी तबियत ठीक नहीं लग रही है, उसे तेज बुखार है, इसलिए वह एक हप्ते के लिए गाँव जा रहा है। इससे पहले कि दुबेजी कुछ समझें या उस रूम में आया हुआ उसका सहपाठी कुछ समझे, वह धीरे से अपना एक छोटा बेग उठाया और तेजी से कमरे से निकल गया। दुबेजी और उसका सहपाठी बस एक दूसरे को देखते ही रह गए और चाहकर भी उसे जाने से रोक नहीं सके।

----------


## anita

खैर एक हप्ते का समय बीत गया और दुबेजी का डरा सहमा रुम पार्टनर फिर से हास्टल में आ गया। पर अब वह भी कमरे में कम ही रहता और कोई न कोई बहाना बनाकर बगल में रह रहे सहपाठियों के कमरों में चला जाता या पुस्तकालय में। रात को जल्दी से खाना-ओना बनाकर, खा-पीकर, कोई पुस्तक आदि लेकर सोने के लिए भी अब वह किसी सहपाठी के कमरे में ही चला जाता पर पूरा कोशिश करता कि उसे दुबेजी के साथ न रहना पड़े।

----------


## anita

एकदिन तो दुबेजी के रूम पार्टनर पर ऐसा डरावना, भयावह तुषारपात हुआ कि डर के मारे उसकी शरीर कांपने लगी और वह अपने आप को संभाल नहीं पाया और बेहोश होकर गिर पड़ा। साथ ही उसके आस-पास के कमरे में रहने वाले बच्चों के चेहरे पर भी हवाइयां उड़ने लगी और सबके सब भयभीत हो गए। चिल्लाहट-रूदन मच गया। हुआ यह कि एक दिन दुबेजी का रूम-पार्टनर सुबह-सुबह अपने कुछ सहपाठियों को अपने रूम पर बुला लिया था और सबके लिए चाय बना रहा था। दुबेजी सुबह-सुबह ही बिना बताए कहीं निकल गए थे। अचानक दुबेजी के उस रूम के दरवाजे पर कुछ अस्पष्ट शोर-गुल सुनाई दिया, फिर कमरे के दरवाजे को बाहर से कोई तेजी से भड़भड़ाने लगा। फिर दुबेजी के रूम-पार्टनर से दरवाजा खोला तो क्या देखता है कि दरवाजे पर उसके हास्टल के ही डरे-सहमे कुछ बच्चे और दुबेजी के पिताजी और और उनके बड़े भाई खड़े हैं। दुबेजी के पिताजी की आँखों से आंसूँ झर रहे थे और उनके बड़े भाई के चेहरे पर भी असीम मायूसी छाई हुई थी। दुबेजी का रूम पार्टनर इन दोनों को पहचानता था अस्तु उसने आगे बढ़कर इन दोनों को प्रणाम किया और मायूस होकर ही बोला कि दुबेजी तो अभी कमरे में नहीं है। सुबह-सुबह ही कहीं चले गए। आधे-एक घंटे में आ जाएंगे, तबतक आप लोग अंदर आकर बैठिए, चाय पीजिए। यह सारी बातों दुबेजी का रूम पार्टनर स्थिति को भाँपते की कोशिश करते हुए एक ही साँस में बोल गया।

----------


## anita

रूम पार्टनर की बात सुनकर वहाँ खड़ी उदास, डरी भीड़ में से कोई बोले उसके पहले ही दुबेजी के पिताजी भोंकार पारकर (बहुत तेज, आवाज करते हुए) रोते हुए बोल पड़े, “नहीं बेटा! वह कैसे आ सकता है? वह तो अब इस दुनिया में रहा ही नहीं। हम लोग तो उसका सामान लेने आएँ हैं और कालेज को खबर करने।” इतना कहते हुए दुबेजी के पिताजी और भी फफककर रो पड़े। उनकी बात सुनते ही दुबेजी के रूम पार्टनर की शरीर पूरी तरह से कांपने लगी तथा दुबेजी के बड़े भाई रुआँसू होकर बोल पड़े कि यहाँ से घर जाने के दो दिन ही बाद दुबे (दुबेजी) मोटरसाइकिल से एक रिस्तेदार के वहाँ जा रहा था। पता नहीं कैसे उसकी मोटरसाइकिल एक तेज आती ट्रक से टकरा गई थी और वह आन स्पाट ही काल के गाल में समा गया था। इतना कहते ही वे फफककर रो पड़े और पता नहीं उनकी बात दुबेजी का रूम पार्टन पूरा सुन पाया था या नहीं, वह तो बेहोश होकर गिर पड़ा था। बाकी सारे बच्चों को भी ठकुआ मार गया था और उन सबकी आँखों में आँसू आ गए थे। अधिकांश बच्चे कांप भी रहे थे। बच्चों के दिमाग में बार-बार यही बात चल रही थी कि क्या वे लोग 10-15 दिन से किसी भूत के साथ रह रहे थे? क्या उनके हास्टल में जो लड़का रह रहा था, वह आत्मा थी? क्या वह दुबेजी का भूत था?

----------


## anita

खैर उस दिन के बाद से दूबेभाई का भूत फिर कभी हास्टल में नहीं आया पर कई महीनों तक हास्टल के सारे बच्चे खौफ में जीते रहे और दूबेभाई के रहनेवाले कमरे में ताला लटकता रहा। लोग कहते रहे कि दूबेभाई को अपने हास्टल से बहुत ही लगाव था इसलिए स्वर्गीय होने के बाद भी वे हास्टल का मोह छोड़ न सके। अब खुद सोचिए की दुबेजी के रूम-पार्टनर पर क्या बीती होगी या बीत रही होगी जो एक आत्मा (भूत) के साथ 15 दिनों तक एक ही कमरे में रहा?

----------


## anita

यह घटना सही है या गलत; यह मैं नहीं कह सकता। क्योंकि मैंने यह घटना अपने क्षेत्र के कुछ लोगों से सुनी है। खैर भगवान दूबेभाई की आत्मा को शांति और मोक्ष प्रदान करें।

----------


## anita

जी,हाँ! प्रभाकर गोपालपुरिया एक नई कहानी लेकर हाजिर है। कहानी शुरू करने से पहले, दो बातें- शायद आप भूत-प्रेत में विश्वास न करते हों? यह भी सत्य है कि आधुनिक वैज्ञानिक युग में कुछ चीजों का अस्तित्व केवल इसलिए नहीं माना जाता कि विज्ञान उसे अपनी कसौटियों पर कसता है और अपने निर्णय सुना देता है। अभी भी  विश्व कुछ ऐसी रहस्यमय चीजों, बातों से पटा पड़ा है, जहाँ विज्ञान अपने ज्ञान को ही भूल जाता है और वह उस रहस्यमयता से परदा नहीं उठा पाता। खैर हम तो बस इतना ही जानते हैं कि अगर ईश्वर, भगवान का अस्तित्व है तो भूत-प्रेतों का क्यों नहीं? खैर आप मनोरंजन,रहस्यमयता, रोमांच, भूत-प्रेतों की दुनिया एवं उनके कारनामों के लिए पढ़ते रहें - भूत-प्रेत की कहानियाँ!!

----------


## anita

आइए, अब बिना देर किए आपको एक दिवानी चुड़ैल की रोमांचक कहानी सुना ही देता हूँ।

----------


## anita

बात बहुत ही पुरानी है। हमारे जवार में एक ‘बभनइया’ नामक गाँव था, जिसमें ब्राह्मणों की अनघा आबादी थी। 18-20 घर पाणे के,8-10 घर दुबे के, दो घर शुकुल के और बनिया, धोबी, हजाम, कोंहार के एक-एक घर। अब इस गाँव का अस्तित्व नहीं, क्योंकि यह गाँव एक अति प्रवाहमान नदी के तट पर बसा हुआ था और कालांतर में वह नदी धीरे-धीरे करके इस गाँव को निगल गई और इस गाँव के रहने वाले भी एक-एक करके दूसरे गाँवों में बस गए तथा कुछ ने नदी से काफी दूर अपना आशियाना बना लिया। दरअसल बरसात के दिनों में यह नदी बहुत ही भयावह हो जाती थी और उभनते हुए, डरावनी आवाज के साथ बहते हुई अराड़ (नदी के बगल का किनारा) को काट-काटकर बाढ़ में बहाते लिए जाती थी और एक दिन यह भी आया कि बभनइया गाँव भी इस नदी में समा गया।

----------


## anita

इसी गाँव में घनेसर शुकुल रहते थे। घनेसर शुकुल बहुत ही नामी आदमी थे। इनका एक ही लड़का था सूरज, जो 18-19 साल का गबढ़ू जवान था, उसकी कद-काठी काफी ही अच्छी थी और वह दिल का भी बहुत ही खूबसूरत था। घनेसर शुकुल ने उसे पढ़ने के लिए उसके मामा के पास कोलकाता (उस समय कलकत्ता) भेजा हुआ था। सूरज पढ़ने में बहुत ही तेज था जिसके कारण केवल अपनी कक्षा में ही नहीं अपितु उस विद्यालय में उसे चाहने वालों की कमी नहीं थी। अध्यापक से लेकर विद्यार्थी तक, सब सूरज की बहुत ही परवाह करते थे और उसका साथ पाने के लिए बेचैन रहते थे। इसी विद्यालय में सकीन नामक एक खूबसूरत और कुशाग्र लड़की भी पढ़ती थी जो सूरज से दो कक्षा नीचे थी। पता नहीं कब, क्या हुआ कि सकीन सूरज से प्यार करने लगी, और वह भी बेइंतहां।

----------


## anita

एक दिन की बात है, सूरज पुस्तकालय में कोने की बेंच पर  अकेला बैठा विज्ञान की कोई पुस्तक पढ़ रहा था तभी सकीनभी वहाँ आ गई, उसके हाथ में छायावादी युग के किसी कवि की कोई पुस्तक थी।वह सूरज के तरफ देखकर मुस्कुराते हुए बोली, “क्या मैं आपके बगल में बैठकर पढ़ाई कर सकती हूँ?” उसकी बातों को सुनकर, पुस्तक में खोया हुआ सूरज, एक तिरछी पर कौतुहलभरी नजर से सकीन के चमचमाते चेहरे को देखते हुए थोड़ा सकपकाकर बोला,”आ जाओ। बैठ जाओ। मुझे कोई परेशानी नहीं।” इतना कहते हुए वह थोड़ा सरककर सकीन को बैठने का इशारा कर दिया। सकीन आराम से उसके बगल में बैठ गई। फिर उस बेंच पर सन्नाटा छा गया और सूरज तथा सकीन अपनी-अपनी पुस्तकों में खो गए। अचानक पुस्तक में खोए-खोए ही सकीन ये पंक्तियाँ गुनगुनाने लगी, जो शायद उस पुस्तक से ही,“जो आँसू में धुल-धुल उजला; जो निष्ठुर  चरणों का कुचला, मैं मरु उर्वर में कसक भरे, अणु-अणु का कम्पन जान चली, प्रति पग को कर लयवान चली।” ये पंक्तियाँ सकीन इतने दिल से मधुर आवाज में गा रही थी कि कोई भी  सुनने के लिए बेचैन हो  उठे।  अपनी पुस्तक के पृष्ठों कोतेजी  से पलटते हुए सूरज बोल पड़ा, “अच्छा! अच्छा! एक बार और गा सकती हो, इन पंक्तियों को, क्योंकि ये पंक्तियाँ हमारी सम्मानित कवियत्री महादेवी जी की हैं। वे एक महान रचनाकार थीं, पूरी तरह से दिल की बातों को शब्दों में ऐसे पिरो देती थीं कि बिन सुने, बिन पढ़े कोई रह ही नहीं सकता।  बार-बार पढ़ने, सुनने के बाद भी मन नहीं भरता।” सूरज की बात सुनकर, सकीन थोड़ी सकुचाई, थोड़ी मुस्काई और धीरे-धीरे फिर से इन पंक्तियों को गुनगुनाने लगी।

----------


## anita

अगले दिन सूरज ज्योंही पुस्तकालय में आया, क्या देखता है कि वही लड़की यानी सकीन थोड़ी घबराई-परेशान सी पुस्तकों के रैक में कुछ गहराई से ढूँढ़ रही है। अरे, सूरज को थोड़ा अजीब भी लगा कि जो लड़की कल साहित्य की पुस्तक पढ़ रही थी आज विज्ञान की पुस्तकों के रैक में क्या कर रही है? सूरज आहिस्ते से चलते-चलते उसके पास आया और फुसफुसाया, “क्या चाहिए तुम्हें। थोड़ी परेशान भी दिख रही हो?  और हाँ, एक बात और। तुम बहुत अच्छा गा लेती हो, कल तो मैं तुम्हारा नाम पूछनाभी भूल गया। वैसे, मैं सूरज हूँ और बीएससी अंतिम वर्ष का छात्र हूँ।” थोड़ा सहज होते हुए और माथे की लकीरों को समेटते हुए सकीन भी फुसफुसाई, “मेरा नाम सकीन है, और मैंने इसी वर्ष इस विद्यालय में दाखिला लिया है। मैं बीएससी प्रथम वर्ष की छात्रा हूँ।” इतना सुनते ही सूरज बोल पड़ा, “अच्छा-अच्छा, तो तूँ भी विज्ञान वर्ग की विद्यार्थी है। मुझे लग रहा था कि तूँ कला वर्ग की छात्रा होगी।” सूरज की यह बात सुनकर सकीन हौले से मुस्काई और बोली,  “हाँ मुझे साहित्य बहुत ही पसंद है और मैं अंग्रेजी, हिंदी, नेपाली रचनाकारोंको बराबर पढ़ना पसंद करती हूँ।”  इतना कहने के साथ ही सूरज के चेहरे की तरफ देखते हुए वह समझ गई कि सूरज और क्या पूछना चाहता है?सूरज कुछ बोले इससे पहले ही सकीन फिर से बोल पड़ी और बोलती ही चली गई, “मैं नेपाल से हूँ। यहाँ अपनी मौसी के पास रहकर पढ़ाई कर रही हूँ। नेपाल में मेरे पिताजी का एक छोटा सा व्यवसाय है और माँ कुशल गृहणी है। मेरा गाँव हिमालय की तराई में है। अभी मुझे एक परियोजना पर काम करना है। मुझे मनुष्य के अंगों के चित्र बनाने हैं और उनके बारे में जानकारी भी देनी है। जानकारी देने में मुझे कोई परेशानी नहीं पर मुझे अच्छा चित्र बनाना नहीं आता......।” अभी वह आगे कुछ और बोले, तभी हाथ से रुकने का इशारा  करते हुए, उसकी बात को बीच में ही रोकते हुए सूरज बोल पड़ा, “बस, बाबा! बस! मैं सब समझ गया। चलो मुझे अपनी प्रयोगात्मक पुस्तिका दे देना, मैं अच्छा चित्रकार हूँ।” फिर हँसते हुए कहा, “तेरे सारे चित्र, अरे कहने का मतलब है कि मनुष्य के सारे अंगों के चित्र आज रात को ही बना दूँगा।” अब सकीन प्रसन्न मुद्रा में बिना कुछ बोले धीरे से अपनी प्रयोगात्मक पुस्तिका सूरज की ओर बढ़ाई और हवा के झोंके की तरह फुर्र से वहाँ से निकल गई।

----------


## anita

अब तो ऐसा था कि दिन में2-4 बार सूरज और सकीन का आसने-सामने आना हो ही जाता था। सकीन सूरज को बातों हीबातों में प्रकृति के, हिमालय के दर्शन कराती, उसे अपना गाँव घुमाती और सूरज उसेउसकी पढ़ाई से संबंधित समाधानकारक बातें।

----------


## anita

परीक्षाएँ समाप्ति पर थीं। कुछ विद्यार्थी कहीं घुमने की योजना बनाने में लगे थे तो कुछ अपने घर जाने की तैयारी में। सूरज के मामा ने भी कार्यालय में छुट्टी की अर्जी डाल दी थी, सूरज को भी उनके साथ ही गाँव जाना था। सकीन की तो बात क्या करें, वह तो चाहती थी कि जल्द से जल्द परीक्षा समाप्त हो जाए ताकि वह अपने गाँव-घर दौड़ी चली जाए। छात्रों के हिसाब से वह शुभ दिन भी आया और परीक्षाएँ समाप्त होने की घोषणा कर गया। घर जाने से एक दिन पहले सूरज और सकीन एक नुक्कड़ पर मिले थे और एक टूटी बेंच पर बैठकर कुल्हड़ के चाय का आनंद उठाए थे। साथ ही साथ उस दिन लगभग आधा-पौन घंटे उन लोगों में बात भी हुई थी। सूरज ज्ञान-विज्ञान की बातें किया, पढ़ाई में ध्यान देने की बात किया तो सकीन बस और बस घुमाफिराकर प्रेम शब्द पर अटक कर रह गई। वह अपनी बात कुछ इस प्रकार रखी, “दुनिया ज्ञान-विज्ञान से नहीं प्रेम से चलती है। प्रेम के बिना मनुष्य क्या, दुनिया, जीवन सब नीरस है। दुनिया का सृजन ही प्रेम से हुआ है और यह प्रेम पर हीटिकी हुई है। ज्ञान-विज्ञान अगर प्रेम को आधार बनाकर आगे बढ़ते हैं तो वे जीवन को, दुनिया को शांति, समृद्धि प्रदान करते हैं पर अगर इस ज्ञान-विज्ञान में प्रेम न हो तो बस और बस ये तबाही मचा देते हैं, दुनिया को बर्बाद करने में लग जाते हैं। इसलिए प्रेम और सिर्फ प्रेम ही सर्वोपरि है।” सकीन की बातों को सुनकर सूरज थोड़ा मुस्काया था और फिर इधर-उधर की बातों में सकीन को उलझा दिया था। घंटों बाद वे चलने के लिए उठे थे। विदा होते समय सूरज ने सकीन को एक महँगी कलम उपहारस्वरूप भेंट की थी जबकि सकीन एक राधे-कृष्ण की मूर्ति।

----------


## anita

नेपाल में अपने गाँव पहुँच कर सकीन खूब चहकी, खूब फुदकी, खूब दादा-दादी, नाना-नानी, मामा-मामी, माँ-पिता, भाई-बहन, गाँव-गड़ा का प्यार पाया, प्यार बाँटा और अपनी चुलबली, प्रेमामयी अदाओं से सबमें अपनेपन का एहसास जगाया, खूब हँसाया-खूब रुलाया, खूब कविता-कहानी सुनाई तथा सूरज से जानी हुई, सीखी हुई ज्ञान-विज्ञान की बातें भी। पर कभी-कभी अकेले में वह बहुत उदास हो जाती, उसे सूरज की बहुत याद आती पर वह सूरज के बारे में किसी को नहीं बताती। हँ, पर बात-बात में अपने माता-पिता से यह जिक्र जरूर कर  दी थी कि उसके विद्यालय में एक बहुत ही नेक लड़का है जो उसकी बहुत ही मदद करता है। पढ़ाई संबंधी सारी समस्याओं को समाधान चुटकी बजाकर कर देता है, पूरा का पूरा विद्यालय उसका होकर रह गया है।

----------


## anita

छुट्टी का समय  कैसे बीत गया,  सकीन को पता ही नहीं चला। उसे लग रहा था कि अभी कल ही तो आई है, गाँव-घर में, अपने परिवार के साथ ठीक से मिल भी नहीं पाई, किसी से छककर, भरपेट बात भी नहीं कर पाई, अपनों के साथ पर्वत-पहाड़ियों, पर्वती जंगलों की सैर भी ठीक से नहीं कर पाई और अब फिर से उसे कोलकाता जाना पड़ेगा, फिर अपनों से दूर रहकर पढ़ाई करनी पड़ेगी। खैर, उसे यह बात भी अच्छी लग रही थी कि फिर सूरज से मिलन होगा। सूरज, यह नाम उसके जेहन में आते ही, उसके चेहरे पर एक प्रेममयी आभा पसर जाती थी, उसका मन-मयूर नाचने लगता था, उसे संतोष होता था कि चलो, कम से कम कोलकते में सूरज तो उसे मिलेगा, उसके जीवन की बगिया उगते सूरज के प्रकाश से भर जाएगी। वह सूरज के साथ खूब, ढेर सारी बातें करेगी, उसे नेपाली कहानियाँ, बातें सुनाएगी, उसे नेपाली पकवान खिलाएगी, उसे कुछ नेपाली सामान भेंट करेगी, आदि, आदि.......।

----------


## anita

कुछ जरूरी सामान खरीदने औरसाथ ही विद्यालय के कुछ सहपाठियों के लिए और सूरज के लिए भी कुछ पहाड़ी, नेपालीसामान जो कोलकाता में नहीं मिलते थे और जिनमें नेपाली आभा थी, नेपाली कारीगरी थी औरथी नेपाल की आत्मा, को खरीदने के लिए सकीन बाजार गई। बाजार से बहुत सारी खरीदारीकरने के बाद वह घर लौटी और पैकिंग करने में जुट गई, क्योंकि उसे अगले ही दिनकोलकाता के लिए निकलना था।

----------


## anita

छुट्टी के बाद विद्यालय फिर से छात्रों से गुंजायमान हो चला था। छात्रों की टोलियाँ कैंटीन में, पुस्तकालय में, छात्र गतिविधि केंद्र में नजर आने लगी थी। सब छुट्टी में बिताए गए अपने समय को अपने-अपने हिसाब से बखान करने में लगे थे। कोई अपने गाँव की बात बताता तो कोई अपने छोटे से शहर की। कोई अपने रिस्तेदारों की बात बताता तो कोई अपनी आनंददायक घटना ही सुना देता। सूरज भी वापस कोलकाता आ गया था पर थोड़ी तबियत के दगा देने के कारण एक हप्ते के बाद विद्यालय जाना प्रारंभ किया। सब विद्यालयीन कार्य अपने अनुसार होने लगे थे, अध्यापक पढ़ाना शुरू कर दिए थे और पढ़ने वाले विद्यार्थी पढ़ने में रूचि लेना पर सूरज का मन थोड़ा पढ़ाई से उचट गया लगता था, क्योंकि वह कक्षा में खोया-खोया सा रहने लगा था। कोई तो बात थी जो उसे काटे जा रही थी, पर चाहकर भी वह कुछ कर नहीं पा रहा था। जी, हाँ।इसका कारण शायद यह था कि विद्यालय को खुले 15-16 दिन हो गए थे पर उसे कहीं सकीन दिखाई नहीं दे रही थी। हाँ, यही बात थी जो सूरज को परेशान किए जा रही थी। उसे एक अज्ञात भय सताए जा रहा था कि आखिर सकीन अभी तक वापस क्यों नहीं आई? सब ठीक तो है? सूरज के सामने एक और समस्या थी, वह समस्या यह थी कि सकीन के गाँव-जवार का कोई और विद्यार्थी उस विद्यालय में नहीं पढ़ता था और साथ ही सकीन की मौसी का पता भी उसे नहीं मालूम था, जिससे मिलकर वह सकीन के बारे में जान सके।

----------


## anita

समय धीरे-धीरे करवटें ले रहा फिसलते चले जा रहा था। सूरज अब फिर से पढ़ने पर केंद्रित होना शुरू कर दिया था। एकदिन की बात है, वह ज्योंही पुस्तकालय पहुँचा और रैक से एक पुस्तक निकालकर अपनी परिचित कोने वाली बेंच की ओर बढ़ा तो क्या देखता है कि सकीन पहले से ही एक पुस्तक के पन्नों में खोई हुई है। उसे अजीब लगा, सकीन अचानक, आज यहाँ? कब आई, कुछ बताई भी नहीं? खैर थोड़ा अपने मन को दिलाशा देते हुए बोला कि कोई बात नहीं, आ तो गई, अब उसी से पूछ लेता हूँ कि विद्यालय खुलने के इतने दिन बाद क्यों आई? गाँव-घर में सब कुशल-मंगल तो है? यही सब सोचते हुए वह हाथ में पुस्तक लिए उसी बेंच की ओर बढ़ गया और धीरे से सकीन के बगल में बैठ गया। उसे लगा कि शायद सकीन अभी भी उसकी उपस्थिति से अनजान है, तभी तो उसके बैठने के बाद भी, हलचल रहित वह पुस्तक के पन्नों में ही खोई है। अब आखिर कितना सब्र करे सूरज, रहा नहीं गया उससे और उसने हौले से अपने दाएँ  हाथ को सकीन  के बाँए कंधे पर रखते हुए धीरे से बोला, “सकीन! तुम कब आई?”ऐसा लगा कि सकीन शायद कहीं खोई हो या हल्की निद्रा की गोद में हो, धीरे से अपने अलसाई चेहरे को सूरज की तरफ घुमाते हुए, गले को साफ करने के अंदाज में फुसफुसाई, “आएं! कल रात को आई थी सूरज। बहुत थक गई हूँ, मन भी पूरी तरह से क्लांत है। घर-गाँव की बहुत याद आ रही है। पढ़ाई में मन नहीं लग रहा।” सूरज हौले से मुस्काया और बोला, “कुछ दिन सब्र कर। सब ठीक हो जाएगा। अभी-अभी आई है, इसलिए घर की याद सता रही है। खैर अच्छा हुआ तूँ आ गई। मैं काफी परेशान था।” सूरज की यह बात सुनकर उसके चेहरे पर अपनी आँखों को स्थिर करते हुए प्रश्नचिह्न की मुद्रा में सकीन सूरज से पूछ बैठी, “मेरे लिए? क्या तुम मेरे लिए परेशान थे सूरज? क्या तुम्हें मेरी इतनी फिक्र है?” सकीन अपने प्रश्नों के कोश को और बड़ा करे, इससे पहले ही सूरज बोल पड़ा, “अरे पगली! ऐसी कोई बात नहीं। पर विद्यालय खुलने के बीसेक दिन बाद तूँ आई तो चिंता होना तो लाजमी ही है। मैं ही क्यों, तेरे सहपाठी भी तो परेशान थे तेरे लिए, साथ ही अध्यापक लोग भी।” सकीन सूरज के चेहरे पर आँखें गड़ाई भाँप गई थी कि सूरज अपने हृदय की तड़प को छिपाने की कोशिश में बातों को किसी और दिशा में ले जाने की कोशिश कर रहा है। फिर कुछ सोचकर सूरज फिर बोला, “खैर छोड़, इन बातों को, इन पर फिर कभी बात होगी। अभी तो यह बता कि गाँव-घर मेंसब कुशल मंगल तो है?” सकीन ने हाँ में सिर हिलाते हुए कहा, “हाँ, सब कुशल मंगल है। हुआयह कि जिस दिन मुझे यहाँ के लिए निकलना था, उसके एकदिन पहले रात को मुझे हल्का-साबुखार हो गया। फिर सुबह-सुबह माँ ने बताया कि मुझे चेचक यानी बड़ी माता निकल आईहैं। फिर क्या करती, बिस्तरे पर पड़ी-पड़ी कुछ यादों में खोई रहकर, दर्द को सहतीऔर समय को गतिशील होते देखते रही।” इतना कहने के साथ ही एकलंबी साँस लेते हुए सकीन ने सूरज के चेहरे से अपनी नजर हटाकर पुस्तकालय की छत मेंलटक रहे भारी-भरकम पंखे पर टिका दी।

----------


## anita

धीरे-धीरे सूरज और सकीन का मिलना-जुलना बढ़ता ही गया। अब तो दिन में जबतक वे लोग दो-चार बार मिल नहीं लेते, अपनेदिल की बात बता नहीं लेते, कल नहीं पड़ती थी। पुस्तकालय में अपनी वाली बेंच पर तो वे दोनों कभी-कभी घंटों तक बैठे रहते, कभी-कभी एक दूसरे से बात करते हुए तो कभी-कभी सिर्फ और सिर्फ किताबों में खोए रहकर भी बीच-बीच में एक-दूसरे को निहारते हुए, कभी मुस्कुराते हुए तो कभी उदासी से, गुप्त रूप से दिल की बात बयां करते हुए। कभी-कभी तो वे लोग शाम को नदी किनारे निकल जाते। सकीन डूबते हुए सूरज को निहारा करती तथा साथ ही नदी में झिलझिला रहे सूरज के मासूम चेहरे को भी। पर सूरज चुपचाप बैठा हुआ बस सकीन को निहारा करता और कभी-कभी सकीन को परेशान करने के लिए या यूं कहें उसका ध्यान अपनी ओर आकर्षित करने के लिए नदी किनारे से कुछ छोटे-मोटे कंकड़ उठाता और नदी में दे मारता, फिर क्या नदी में डूबते सूरज का मनोरम दृश्य कुछ ऐसे झिलमिलाने लगता कि जैसे पास ही आ जाएगा पर फिर भी सकीन सूरज को जानबूझकर नजरअंदाज करने का नाटक करती और कनखियों से उसके चेहरे पर आते-जाते भावों को पकड़ने की कोशिश करती।

----------


## anita

एकदिन की बात है, विद्यालय में सूरज को सकीन दिखाई नहीं दी। सूरज एकदम से बेचैन हो गया। उसे लगा कि कल तो सकीन एकदम ठीक-ठाक थी फिर आज विद्यालय क्यों नहीं आई। उसकी बेचैनियाँ बढ़ने लगीं और वह अपने आपको रोक नहीं सका और सकीन की कक्षा के दरवाजे पर पहुँचकर बेचैनी से कक्षा खतम होने की राह देखने लगा। ज्योंही कक्षा खतम हुई और अध्यापक कमरे से बाहर निकले, वह तीर की भाँति कक्षा में प्रवेश किया। इधर-उधर नजरें दौड़ाई और फिर एकाएक निरीह आँखों से एक लड़की को इशारे से बाहर आने के लिए कहा और खुद भी कक्षा से बाहर निकल गया। दो मिनट भी नहीं बीते होंगे कि वह लड़की कक्षा से निकलकर सूरज के पास आ गई और पूछ बैठी, “क्या बात है, सूरजजी! आप बहुत परेशान लग रहे हैं?”  सूरज ने अपनी बेचैनियाँ  छिपाते हुए और अपने मन के भाव को चेहरे पर स्थिर करते हुए कहा, “परेशान नहीं हूँ। हाँ, पर एक बात बताओ ना! आज सकीन विद्यालय क्यों नहीं आई?” उस लड़की को सूरज की यह बात बहुत ही अजीब लगी, शायद उसे विश्वास नहीं था कि सूरज ऐसा प्रश्न कर डालेगा। फिर प्रश्नवाचक दृष्टि सूरज के चेहरे पर गड़ाते हुए वह पूछ बैठी, “आज? आप कहना क्या चाहते हैं सूरजजी? सकीन तो परीक्षा के बाद घर चली गई थी और उसके बाद से अभी तक वापस ही नहीं आई है। हम लोग खुद ही उसको लेकर परेशान हैं। विद्यालय को खुले महीनों हो आए पर यह लड़की अभी तक नहीं आई। मैं तो उसके मौसी से मिलने की भी कोशिश की पर वह भी शायद अभी नहीं आई है।” उस लड़की की यह बात, शायद सूरज के गले नहीं उतरी, उसका दिमाग चकरा  गया परथोड़ा सा अपने को असमंजस की  स्थिति से बाहर निकालते हुए सिर को झटका दिया और फिर उस लड़की से बोल पड़ा, “अच्छा-अच्छा मुझे लगा कि सकीन शायद आ गई है, इसलिए तुमसे पूछने चले आया।” इतना कहते हुए सूरज के पैर धीरे-धीरे उठने लगे और फिर से पुस्तकालय की ओर बढ़ने लगा। सूरज के जाते ही वह लड़की भी फिर अपनी कक्षा में वापस चली गई। जाते-जाते सूरज के दिमाग में बहुत कुछ चल रहा था। उसे कुछ सूझ नहीं रहा था, माजरा क्या है, क्या है माजरा, यही सब सोचते-सोचते उसका दिमाग और भी चकराने लगा, उसे धरती हिलती नजर आई, फिर वह थोड़ी तेजी से बढ़कर पुस्तकालय के पास लगे चाँपाकल पर चला गया और छककर ठंडा पानी पिया और पानी से अपने सर को भी भिगो लिया। दो मिनट तक चाँपाकल के पास ही खड़ा रहने के बाद वह पुस्तकालय की ओर चल पड़ा।

----------


## anita

अगले दिन सूरज विद्यालय नहीं आया। उसकी तबियत शायद थोड़ी बिगड़ गई थी और वह सकीन के बारे में भी सोच-सोचकर परेशान हुए जा रहा था। उसका दिमाग एकदम से काम नहीं कर रहा था। उसके मामा ने उसे सुबह-सुबह ही डॉक्टर को दिखाया था और घर पर ही उसे आराम करने के लिए छोड़कर अपने कार्यालय निकल गए थे। सूरज एक कमरे में लेटे-लेटे बस सकीन की यादों में खोया था तभी किसी ने उस कमरे के दरवाजे पर दस्तक दी। सूरज आहिस्ते से उठा और दरवाजे की ओर बढ़ा। ज्योंही उसने दरवाजा खोला, क्या देखता है कि मंद-मंद मुस्काती हुई सकीन उसके सामने खड़ी है। फिर क्या, सूरज अभी कुछ सोच पाता, इससे पहले ही सकीन उस कमरे में प्रवेश करके एक काठ-कुर्सी पर गफलत के साथ विराजमान हो गई थी। सूरज दो मिनट तो दरवाजे पर खड़ा रहा, फिर पता नहीं उसे क्या सूझा कि दरवाजा बंद करके फिर आकर अपनी चारपाई पर बैठ गया। चारपाई पर बैठने के बाद उसने सकीन के चेहरे पर अपनी गुस्सैल नजर गड़ा दी और बेरुखी से पूछ बैठा, “यह प्यार भला किस काम का कि किसी को उसके कर्तव्य से ही विमुख कर दे।” सकीन इस बात पर कुछ बोले, उससे पहले ही फिर सूरज ही बोल पड़ा, “सकीन, यह अच्छी बात नहीं है। तेरे माता-पिता ने तूझे यहाँ पढ़ने के लिए भेजा है और तूँ जब से आई है, पता नहीं कहाँ रहती है, विद्यालय आती भी है तो चुपके से और सिर्फ मुझसे मिलने के लिए?” एक लंबी साँस लेते हुए वह फिर कहना  प्रारंभ किया,“ अच्छा हुआ कि  कल मैं तुझे खोजने तेरी कक्षा में चला गया था। वहाँ तेरी सहेली से पता चला कि तूँ तो अभी गाँव से वापस ही नहीं आई है? क्या माजरा है, सकीन, मुझे सच-सच बता, अगर मेरे प्यार की वजह से यह सब हो रहा है तो मैं अपने प्यार को तिलांजली दे दूँगा, मुझे नहीं करना ऐसा प्यार, मुझे नहीं चाहिए ऐसा प्यार जो किसी के विश्वास को तोड़ बैठे? किसी को अपना बनाने के चक्कर में उसे अपनों से दूर कर दे? बोल सकीन, बोल तूँ पढ़ाई के साथ मजाक क्यों कर रही है, विद्यालय आकर भी कक्षा में नहीं जा रही है।” सूरज की ये बेचैन भरी बातें सुनकर सकीन थोड़ी मुस्काई, थोड़ी सकुचाई और नैनों को मटकाते हुए फिर प्रेम लपेटे शब्द बोली, “सूरज। यह सही बात है कि मैं विद्यालय तो आ रही हूँ पर केवल तुझसे मिलने के लिए। हुआ यह है कि जब से घर से आई हूँ, मौसी की तबियत काफी खराब चल रही है, बस उनकी ही देखभाल में लगी हूँ। ज्योंकि उनकी तबियत अच्छी हो जाएगी, फिर मैं कक्षा में आना शुरू कर दूँगी।” सकीन की यह बात सुनकर असहज सूरज थोड़ा सहज हुआ पर फिर भी सर पर प्रश्नचिह्न की सिलवटें डालते हुए पूछ बैठा,“पर तेरी सहेली तो बता रही थी कि तेरी मौसी भी घर से नहीं आई है। वे लोग तेरी मौसी से भी मिलने की कोशिश किए थे, वे लोग शायद तेरी मौसी के घर गए थे।” सूरज की यह बातें थोड़ा सकीन को परेशान कर डालीं पर फिर भी वह संभलते हुए बोली,“दरअसल, मौसी यहाँ किराए के घर पर रहती थी, और गाँव से आने के बाद उसने अपना मकान बदल दिया था, शायद इसलिए मेरे सहपाठियों से मेरी या मौसी की मुलाकात नहीं हो पाई।” अभी सूरज और सकीन की यह बात चल ही रही थी कि फिर दरवाजे पर दस्तक हुई। सूरज ने दरवाजा खोला तो क्या देखता है कि उसकी मामी हाथ में चाय का कप लेकर खड़ी हैं। उन्होंने चाय का कप सूरज की ओर बढ़ाया और पूछ बैठी कि बेटा अभी तबियत कैसी है? सूरज ने सकारात्मक सिर हिलाते हुए कहा कि मामी अभी ठीक हूँ। आप एक कप और चाय लाइए ना, मेरी दोस्त आई हुई है। “दोस्त, कौनसी दोस्त, कहाँ है वह, अंदर तो कोई दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है?” ये सारी बातें सूरज की मामी एक ही साँस में बोल गईं। फिर क्या था, सूरज ने अंगुली से कमरे में रखी काठ-कुरसी की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा कि वह देखिए, कुर्सी पर तो बैठी है। खैर कुर्सी पर सूरज को होले-होले मुस्कुराते हुए सकीन दिख रही थी पर सूरज की मामी को वहाँ कोई दिखाई नहीं दिया। फिर सूरज की मामी को लगा कि शायद बुखार बढ़ गया है, इस वजह से सूरज ऐसी बातें कर रहा है। फिर कुछ सोचते हुए और लाती हूँ, कहते हुए वे रसोईघर की ओर बढ़ गईं।

----------


## anita

दिन बीतते रहे और सूरज-सकीनके दिल में अंकुरित प्रेम पुष्पित, पल्लवित होता रहा। अचानक एक दिन सूरज के पिताजीगाँव से आ धमके। सूरज को तो पता ही नहीं था कि उसके पिता ऐसे बिन बताए आ जाएंगे।खैर, दूसरे दिन सुबह-सुबह सूरज के पिता और उसके मामा सूरज को विद्यालय जाने से मनाकर दिए और उसे एक मनोविज्ञानी चिकित्सक के पास ले गए। यह सब सूरज के लिए असहज था क्योंकि सूरज तो अपने आप को पूरी तरह से मानसिक और शारीरिक रूप से स्वस्थ समझ रहा था। चिकित्सक ने सूरज को देखा, कुछ प्रश्न दागे और कुछ दवाइयाँ लिखकर थमा दीं, साथ ही यह भी कहा कि एक हप्ते के बाद फिर आना। चिकित्सक के पास से लौटते समय सूरज अपने मामा से पूछ बैठा, “मामा! आप लोग मुझे इस चिकित्सक के पास क्यों लाए थे? मैं तो हर तरह से एकदम ठीक हूँ।” सूरज की यह बात सुनकर उसके मामा थोड़े रूआँसू हो गए। उनके ललाट पर तंग सिलवटें पड़ गईं जिसमें पसीने ने अपना घर बना लिया। फिर वे तेजी से बोल पड़े, “कुछ भी ठीक नहीं है बेटा। तुझे शाम को अकेले नदी किनारे जाते हुए, नदी किनारे बैठकर पानी में कंकड़ फेंकते हुए और बड़बड़ाते हुए काफी लोगों ने देखा है। साथ ही तुम्हारे विद्यालय के पुस्तकालय के कई कर्मचारी बताते हैं कि तूँ एक बेंच पर बैठकर ऐसा लगता है कि किसी से बातें कर रहा है जबकि वहाँ कोई नहीं होता। आखिर माजरा क्या है बेटा, पढ़ाई में तो तूँ एकदम अच्छा कर रहा है, पर यह सब तेरे साथ क्या हो रहा है?” मामाजी की बातों को सुनकर सूरज को थोड़ा अजीब लगा, वह सोचने लगा कि क्या सकीन.......सकीन वास्तव में कोलकते में नहीं है? फिर उसके साथ रहने वाली क्या सकीन की कोई हमशक्ल है या कोई आत्मा? आखिर कौन है वो जो सकीन बनकर उसके प्रेम का मजाक बना रही है, उसका संसर्ग पा रही है। बहुत सारी बातें सूरज के मन में चल रही थीं। पर उसे पूरी तरह से यकीन था कि वह सकीन ही तो है, शायद लोगों को कोई भ्रम हो गया है। फिर अचानक उसके मामा बोल पड़े, “बेटा, एकबात तो तुझे बताना भूल ही गया था। तूँ सकीन को जानता है न, तेरे ही विद्यालय में पढ़ती थी, तेरी अच्छी दोस्त थी?” “थी??? कि है मामा। सकीन तो बराबर अभी भी मेरे साथ रहती है, वह छुट्टी के बाद कोलकाता वापस लौट आई है।” सूरज एक ही साँस में कह गया। अब सूरज के पिता रोते हुए बोल पड़ें, “नहीं बेटा नहीं! ऐसा नहीं है! सकीन बेचारी तो अब इस दुनिया में ही नहीं है। जब वह गाँव गई थी तो उसे चेचक निकल आई। वह बारह-पंद्रह दिन तक खाट पर पड़ी रही और बस और बस तेरी बातें करती रही। अचानक एक दिन उसके प्राण-पखेरू उड़ गए।” इतना कहते-कहते सूरज के पिता और फफककर रो पड़े। सूरज को अपने पिता की बात पर विश्वास ही नहीं हो रहा था और वह मुँह फांड़े उनके रोते चेहरे को देखे जा रहा था। फिर सूरज के मामा बोल पड़े, “बेटा, मैं सकीन की मौसी से मिल चुका हूँ। वह एक हप्ते पहले ही गाँव से लौटी है। उसने ही यह सब बातें बताईं।” खैर सूरज के दिमाग अब एकदम से चकरा गया था। वह अपने मामा से बोला कि क्या वह भी सकीन की मौसी से मिल सकता है। उसके मामा ने कहा क्यों नहीं, कल ही तुझे उसकी मौसी से मिलवाता हूँ।

----------


## anita

अगले दिन सूरज के मामा  सूरज को लेकर सकीन के मौसी के घर गए।  सकीन के मौसी के घर में सूरज ने एक मेज पर हार टंगे सकीन के मुस्कुराते चेहरे को देखा। वह पहले तो मुस्कुराया और उसके बाद दौड़कर उस तस्वीर को उठाकर सीने से लगाते हुए दहाड़ मारकर रो पड़ा और रोता ही गया। उसके मामा और सकीन की मौसी ने उसे चुप कराना उचित नहीं समझा। सूरज इतना रोया कि वह तस्वीर पूरी तरह से आँसूमग्न हो गई। धीरे-धीरे वहाँ शांति पसरने लगी और सूरज की दहाड़ धीरे-धीरे सिसकी बनकर गायब गो गई। अब रुलाई थी तो बस उसकी आँखों में, उसके चेहरे पर। अचानक सूरज बोल पड़ा, “मामा, क्या आप मुझे लेकर एक बार सकीन के गाँव चलेंगे?” सूरज के मामा बोल पड़े, “जरूर बेटा, जरूर।”

----------


## anita

अगले ही दिन सूरज के मामा सूरज के साथ सकीन के गाँव के लिए निकल गए। वे लोग सीधे सकीन के घर गए।सकीन की माँ का रो-रोकर बुरा हाल था। पड़ोसियों ने बताया कि सकीन बहुत ही अच्छी लड़की थी। सबकी चहेती थी। सबका बड़ा ख्याल रखती थी। सकीन की माँ ने बाजार से अंतिम बार लाई गई उन चीजों को सूरज के सामने रख दिया, जो उसने सूरज और अपने सहपाठियों के लिए खरीदा था। अब सूरज को जानने के लिए कुछ भी शेष नहीं था। उसने अपने मामा से वापस चलने के लिए इशारा किया। वह ज्यों ही सकीन के घर से बाहर निकला कुछ दूरी पर सकीन उसे नम आँखों से बाय-बाय करती नजर आई। आज भी सूरज को जानने वाले लोग जानते हैं कि सूरज कभी-कभी शाम को नदी की तरफ निकल जाता है और नदी किनारे बैठे-बैठे ऐसे व्यवहार करता है कि जैसे कोई और है उसके साथ। सूरज के जीवन की गाड़ी सही रफ्तार से भागे जा रही है पर कहीं न कहीं इस गाड़ी में सकीन के प्यार की शक्ति है। आज भी यदा-कदा सकीन उससे मिलने आ ही जाती है। अब तो लोगों को भी इस आत्मा के आत्मिक प्यार की खुशबू दूर-दूर तक फैलती हुई दिखाई दे जाती है।  दरअसल कहने वाले कहते हैं कि सकीन सूरज के प्रेम में इस कदर दिवानी थी कि मरने के बाद उसकी आत्मा अधूरे प्रेम को पूर्ण करने के लिए भागी चली आई थी।

----------


## anita

बात बहुत ही पुरानी है। उस समय ग्रामीण लोग अधिकतर एक जगह से दूसरी जगह जाने के लिए बैलगाड़ी आदि का उपयोग करते थे। कोई भी शुभ त्योहार हो, या कोई प्रयोजन, बड़ा से बड़ा मेला जगह-जगह लगता था और मेला जाने के लिए लोग लगभग 10-15 दिन पहले से ही तैयारी शुरु कर देते थे। कुछ लोग पैदल ही गोल बनाकर रात को खा-पीकर निकल जाते थे और सुबह होते-होते मेले की जगह पर पहुँच जाते थे। कुछ लोग बैलगाड़ी आदि नाँधकर निकल जाते थे। ये लोग मेला करने कभी-कभी पैदल ही 10-12 कोस तक चले जाते थे और उधर से कुदाल, हँसुआ, हत्था (पानी उचीलने का साधन), कुड़ी (खेतों में सिचाईं के काम आनेवाला बरतन जिसमें रस्सी बाँधकर कुएँ, तालाब आदि से पानी निकाला जाता है) आदि खेती-किसानी के सामान के साथ ही पहँसुल, लोड़ा आदि भी खरीदते थे और साथ ही ओसौनी के साथ ही बाँस की बनी अन्य चीजें। हर परिवार अपने परिवार के छोटे बच्चों के लिए लकड़ी के बने खिलौने और तिपहिया गाड़ी खरीदना नहीं भूलता था।

----------


## anita

ऐसा नहीं है कि मेले आज नहीं लगते पर आज के मेले पर आधुनिकता पूरी तरह से हाबी हो गया है और साथ ही ये पारंपरिकता से बहुत ही दूर हो गए हैं, पर उस समय के मेलों की अपनी खासियत होती थी। लोग कुछ विशेष चीजों को खरीदने के लिए किसी विशेष जगह पर लगने वाले मेले का इंतजार करते थे। भूत की पूरी कहानी शुरू करने से पहले मुझे एक छोटा भूतही रोचक किस्सा याद आ रहा है और उसे यहाँ सुनाना जरूरी समझता हूँ- एक बार मेरे गाँव के कुछ लोग रात को खा-पीकर लाठी, गमछा, सतुआ आदि बाँधकर मेला करने निकल गए। उन्हें लगभग 7-8 कोस दूर जाना था। रात का समयऔर आकाश चाँदनी से चकाचौंध। कुछ खेत सरसों के पीले फूल से लद गए थे और प्रकृति की शोभा में चार चाँद लगा रहे थे। मेरे गाँव के लोग तेजी से घुरहुरिया रास्ते, मेड़ों आदि से होकर तेजी से गाते हुए, बतियाते हुए बढ़े चले जा रहे थे। रास्ते में एक गढ़ई पड़ी, वे लोग गढ़ई पार किए पर क्या देखते हैं कि घूम-फिर कर फिर से ही गढ़ई पर ही आ जाते थे। जब दो-तीन बार उनके साथ यह घटना घटी तो उन लोगों को आभास हुआ कि उन्हें भुलौना भूत ही भुलवा रहा है। दरअसल भुलौना भूत के बारे में ऐसा कहा जाता है कि ये लोग लोगों को नुकसान तो नहीं पहुँचाते पर उन्हें रास्ता भटकाकर परेशान करते हैं। फिर क्या था, तभी उसी गोल के एक बुजुर्ग ने अपनी चुनौटी निकाली, सुर्ती बनाया और जय हो भुलौना बाबा कहकर थोड़ी सी सुर्ती वहीं चढ़ा दी और हनुमानजी का नाम लेकर फिर से आगे बढ़ गए, खैर इसबार उन्हें भुलौना (भटकना) से बच गए थे।

----------


## anita

खैर मेला जानेवाले इस गोल की समस्या कम होने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही थी। मेला के रास्ते में एक नदी पड़ती थी पर उसका पाट बहुत ही छोटा था और इन दिनों में इसमें जाँघभर ही पानी हुआ करता था और आसानी से कोई भी गँवई व्यक्ति इसे पार कर सकता था, पर उस दिन जब ये लोग नदी के किनारे पहुँचे तो पाट लगभग 1 मील तक चौड़ा लग रहा था और उस चाँदनी रात में पानी लहरा रहा था। इन लोगों को कुछ समझ में ही नहीं आ रहा था और पास में कोई मल्लाह या नाव भी नजर नहीं आ रही थी। ये लोग नदी से 10 मीटर पहले ही रूककर सुबह होने के इंतजार में वहीं बैठे-बैठे उँधने लगे। खैर सुबह हुई तो इन लोगों को पता चला कि नदी तो अभी 100 मीटर के लगभग दूर है और वैसी ही पतली की पतली दिखाई दे रही है। दरअसल नदी के किनारों के खेतों में सरसों पूरी तरह से फूलकर पसरी हुई थी और हवा बहने पर सरसों के पीले फूल लहराते थे तो इन्हें नदी में पानी का आभास होता था पर यहाँ भी किसी दूसरे भुलौना भूत ने इनके साथ मजाक करके इन्हें भुलवा दिया था। अब इस गोल का हर व्यक्ति सोच रहा था कि अगर रात को ही थोड़ी हिम्मत करके हम लोग आगे बढ़े होते तो पता तो चल जाता कि नदी का पाट न बढ़कर ये सरसों के खेत हैं। खैर उस समय भुलौना भूत ऐसी हरकतें करके लोगों को परेशान करते ही रहते थे तो यह नई बात नहीं थी।

----------


## anita

खैर सुबह ये लोग फिर से तेजी के साथ चलना शुरू किए और दोपहर तक एक बड़े बगीचे में पहुँच गए, उस बगीचे से लगभग 1 कोस पर एक दूसरा बड़ा बगीचा (बारी) था जिसमें मेला लगता था। पर ज्योंही वे लोग इस पहले बगीचे में प्रवेश करना शुरू किए, इन्हें बहुत ताजुब हुआ क्योंकि इस बगीचे में भी दुकानें सजना शुरू हो गई थीं। इन लोगों को कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि क्या करें। खैर इन्होंने एक दुकानदार से पूछ ही लिया कि क्या इस साल मेला इसी बगीचे में लगने वाला है तो उस दुकानदार ने हाँ में सिर हिलाकर फिर अपने काम में लग गया। खैर इस बगीचे में भी एक छोटा कुआँ था और पास में ही देवी का एक छोटा थान भी। यह बगीचा भी बहुत बड़ा था और लगभग 2-3 कोस की एरिया में फैला था। दिन में भी अंधेरा का पूरा-पूरा साम्राज्य लग रहा था। इन लोगों ने कुँए पर पहुँचकर दातून आदि किया और आटा आदि सानकर वहीं लिट्टी बनाए और खाकर आराम करने लगे। दरअसल दुकानें सज रही थीं और मेला शाम को गुलजार हो जाता था। हर दुकानों पर चिराग जल उठते थे और कुछ पेड़ों पर लुकारे (मशाल) भी जल उठती थी।

----------


## anita

शाम को जब ये मेरे गाँव के लोग मेला करने निकले तो उन्हें अजीब लग रहा था क्योंकि उन्हें उस मेले में अपने गाँव-जवार का कोई भी व्यक्ति नहीं दिख रहा था, उन्हें बहुत ताज्जुब हो रहा था क्योंकि मेरे गाँव का भी कम से कम 2-3 गोल और पास के गाँवों के अनेको गोल मेला में आए थे, कोई गोल गाँव से पहले चला था तो कोई बाद में, पर कोई पहचान का व्यक्ति दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था। दुकानदार भी अजीब लग रहे थे और उनकी हरकतें भी अजीब थी। हमारे गाँव के लोगों में एक बुजुर्ग यादवजी थे। उन्हें अब कुछ समझ में आने लगा था। उन्होंने गाँव के सभी लोगों को एक साथ रहने की ही हिदायत देते हुए कहे कि धीरे-धीरे डेरा की ओर बढ़ों। हम लोग भूतों के चंगुल में फँस गए हैं। यह अपना मेला नहीं, यह भूतों को मेला है और अगर हम लोग समझदारी से काम नहीं लेंगे तो हम लोगों की जान को खतरा हो सकता है।

----------


## anita

पता नहीं जब ये लोग उस कुँए की ओर बढ़ने लगे तो दुकानदार भी एक-एक करके धीरे-धीरे इनके पीछे होने लगे। अपने उनके हाव-भाव के साथ ही उनके आकार प्रकार भी बदलने लगे थे अब वे अपने रूप में आना शुरू हो गए थे और डरावनी हरकतें भी करना शुरू कर दिए थे। फिर मेरे गाँव के उस बुजुर्ग ने लोगों से कहा कि बिना पीछे देखे, बिना डरे कुएँ की ओर आगे बढ़ों और वहाँ जो देवी का थान है वहाँ पहुँचकर देवी माँ की गुहार करो। खैर उब भूत और भी डरावनी हरकते करने लग गए थे, पेड़ों की डालियाँ तोड़ना भी शुरू कर दिए थे और अजीबो-गरीब हरकतें भी। पर मेरे गाँव के लोग बिना डरे तेजी से उस कुँए की ओर बढ़ें और कुएँ पर पहुँचते ही वहाँ बने देवी थान के पास च्प्पल आदि निकाल कर देवी माँ को गोहराने लगे। उस बगीचे में एक अजीब ही भयावह स्थिति पैदा हो गई थी, अंधेरा पूरी तरह से छा गया था और पेड़ों की डालियाँ तेजी से आपस में टकरा रही थीं। मेर गाँव के लोग अब हाथ जोड़कर उस देवी थान पर झुक गए थे। सबकी आँखें बंद थीं और वे बस देवी माँ से अपनी जान की भीख माँग रहे थे।

----------


## anita

भूत भी आस-पास में एकत्र हो गए थे पर कोई इस थान के पास आने की कोशिश नहीं कर रहा था पर दूर से इन लोगों को डराने में लगे थे। एकाएक एक तेज आँधी उठी, ऐसा लगा कि पूरे बगीचे में भूचाल आ गया, कुछ पेड़ों की डालियां तेजी से आवाज करते हुए टूट कर गिर गईं। और देखते ही देखते मेरे गाँव वालों के कान में किसी महिला की सुमधुर आवाज गुंजायमान हुई, “उठो, यहाँ पड़े-पड़े क्या कर रहे हो, मेला तो उस बगीचे में लगा है। मैं भी उसी बगीचे में चली गई थी।” इसके बाद मेरे गाँव वालों के जान में जान आई। अब बगीचे में शांति पसरी हुई थी पर उन्हें कोई दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था। फिर एक अद्भुत रोशनी प्रकट हुई, रोशनी के प्रकट होते ही मेरे गाँव के बुजुर्ग ने कहा कि अपना सामान समेटे और बिना देर किए इस रोशनी के पीछे-पीछे निकल पड़ों।

----------


## anita

फिर मेरे गाँव के लोगों ने अपना सामान समेटा और उस रोशनी के पीछे-पीछे हो लिए। जब वे लोग मेले बाले बगीचे के पाँस पहुँचे तो वह रोशनी गायब हो गई। अब मेरे गाँव के लोग राहत की साँस ले रहे थे क्योंकि लगभग काफी रात भी हो चुकी थी और इस बगीचे में मेला भी परवान चढ़ चुका था। ज्योंही हमारे गाँव का यह गोल मेले में प्रवेश किया वहीँ हरीश खरीदते हुए मेरे गाँव के रमेसर बाबा मिल गए। फिर रमेसर बाबा मेरे गाँव के इस गोल को लेकर डेरा पर गए जहाँ मेरे गाँव के अन्य गोल भी आकर ठहरे हुए थे। फिर अपना सामान वहाँ रखकर ये लोग मेला करने निकले। दरअसल डेरा बनाने से यह फायदा होता था कि हर व्यक्ति की 1-2 घंटे इस डेरा पर रहने की जिम्मेदारी होती थी और लोग अपना सामान तथा खरीदा हुआ सामान भी यहीं लाकर रखकर फिर मेले में चले जाते थे और अगर किसी को खाना-पीना भी होता था तो यहीं यानि डेरे पर ही आ जाता था।

----------


## anita

यह मेला महीनों चलता था। खैर दूसरे दिन सुबह मेरे गाँव के उस बुजुर्ग गाँव वालों के साथ मेला के आयोजकों के पास पहुँचे और उन्हें रात की घटना बताई। मेला के आयोजकों ने कहा कि हम लोग मेला का आयोजन इसी से तो उस बगीचे में नहीं करते, क्योंकि उस बगीचे में बहुत सारे भूतों का डेरा है। दिन में भी उस बगीचे में अकेले कोई जाना नहीं चाहता है। उस बगीचे के भूत काफी लोगों को परेशान किए हैं। फिर मेरे गाँव के उस बुजुर्ग ने कहा कि हमें भूतों से डरने की जरूरत क्या है। उस बगीचे में एक देवी माँ का थान है, कुँआ भी है। आप लोग क्योंकि उस देवी थान पर पूजा आदि का आयोजन करके मेला का आयोजन वहीं करते हैं। माँ हम सबकी रक्षा करेगी और भूतों को भी वहाँ से नौ-दो-ग्यारह होना पड़ेगा। मेला आयोजकों को यह बात बहुत ही जँच गई और उन लोगों ने सोचा कि जो माँ उस बगीचे से इस बगीचे में मेला का आनंद उठाने आती है तो क्यों नहीं मेले का आयोजन उसी बगीचे में किया जाए।

----------


## anita

तभी से इसी बगीचे में मेला लगना शुरू हो गया है। सब पर माँ की कृपा है। माँ के थान पर एक छोटा मंदिर भी बन गया है, मेले के दौरान पूरा बगीचा माँमय हो जाता है। अगरबत्तियों, कपूरों के जलने से पूरे बगीचे का माहौल देवीमय हो जाता है। लोग मेला भी करते हैं और माँ के दर्शन भी। नौरात्रि चल रहा है। माँ की कृपा आप सब पर बनी रहे। जय माता दी।

----------


## anita

भारत ही नहीं अगर विश्व की बात करें तो बहुत सारे ऐसे पढ़े-लिखे लोग मिल जाएंगे जो भूत-प्रेत, आत्मा में विश्वास करते हैं। आए दिन भूत की खबरें पढ़ने को या देखने को मिलती हैं। कभी-कभी कुछ लोगों के कैमरे में भी ऐसी आत्माएँ शूट हो जाती हैं।
भूत है या नहीं यह अलग विषय है पर जो लोग अपनी वैज्ञानिकता के घमंड में यह मानने को तैयार ही नहीं होते कि भूत होते हैं और लोगों को बोलते हैं कि ऐसी अफवाह न फैलाएँ, इससे समाज दिग्भ्रमित होता है, हम गँवार समझे जाते हैं? क्या भूत-प्रेत को मानने वाले गँवार, अशिक्षित ही होते हैं? क्या वास्तव में आत्मा का कोई वजूद नहीं?

----------


## anita

मुझे तो लगता है कि शरीर से आत्मा निकलने के बाद जब तक ब्रह्म में विलिन नहीं हो जाती या किसी अन्य शरीर में जन्म नहीं ले लेती, भटकती रहती है। भगवान है...यह अकाट्य सत्य है तो फिर आत्मा को मानना गँवारपन कैसे? जैसे विघटन के बाद, नाश के बाद हर वस्तु का कोई न कोई रूप बन जाता है या वह किसी न किसी रूप में, भले अंशमात्र में ही हो, उसका अस्तित्व बना रहता है वैसे ही आत्मा जबतक परमात्मा में एकाकार नहीं हो जाती या किसी अन्य शरीर में अवतरित नहीं हो जाती, विद्यमान रहती है।

----------


## anita

खैर मैं यहाँ इस विषय पर प्रवचन देने नहीं आया हूँ। मैं तो कोई कहानी गढ़ रहा हूँ ताकि आप सबको सुना सकूँ। किसी पचरे में न पड़ते हुए आप भी इस भूतही काल्पनिक कहानी का आनंद लें....काल्पनिक इसलिए क्योंकि इस कहानी का आधार होकर भी कोई आधार नहीं...शब्दों में गूँथे होने के बाद भी अपनी काल्पनिकता से शब्दों में पिरोकर परोस रहा हूँ।

----------


## anita

बहुत समय पहले की बात है। खुनिया गाँव के 8-10 लोगों की एक मंडली दर्शन हेतु एक काली मंदिर में गई थी। काली का यह मंदिर एक जंगल में था पर आस-पास में बहुत सारी दुकानें, धर्मशाला आदि भी थे, कच्ची-पक्की सड़कें भी बनी हुई थीं...पर घने-उगे जंगली पेड़-पौधे इसे जंगल होने का भान कराते थे। यह काली मंदिर बहुत ही जगता स्थान माना जाता था। यहाँ हर समय भक्तों की भीड़ लगी रहती थी पर मंदिर के अंदर जाने का समय सुबह 8 बजे से लेकर रात के 8 बजे तक ही था। भक्तों की उमड़ती भीड़ को देखते हुए मंदिर में मुख्य दरवाजे के अलावा एक और दरवाजा खोल दिया गया था ताकि भक्तजन मुख्य दरवाजे से दर्शन के लिए प्रवेश करें और दूसरे दरवाजे से निकल जाएँ।

----------


## anita

खुनिया गाँव की मंडली शाम को 6 बजे दर्शन के लिए मंदिर पहुँची और दर्शन करने बाद मंदिर के आस-पास घूमकर वहाँ लगे मेले का आनंद लेने लगी। मेले में घूमते-घामते यह मंडली अपने निर्भयपन का परिचय देते हुए जंगल में थोड़ा दूर निकल गई। रात होने लगी थी, मंडली का कोई व्यक्ति कहता कि अब वापस चलते हैं, कल दिन में घूम लेंगे पर कोई कहता डर रहे हो क्या, इतने लोग हैं, थोड़ा और अंदर चलते हैं फिर वापस आ जाएँगे। ऐसा करते-करते यह मंडली उस जंगल में काफी अंदर चली गई। रात के अंधेरे में अब मंडली को रास्ता भी नहीं सूझ रहा था और न ही मंदिर के आस-पास जलती कोई रोशनी ही दिख रही थी। अब मंडली यह समझ नहीं पा रही थी कि किस ओर चलें। खैर, मंडली के एक व्यक्ति ने अपनी जेब से माचिस निकाली और झोले में रखे कुछ कागजों को जलाकर रोशनी कर दी।

----------


## anita

रोशनी में उस मंडली ने जो कुछ देखा, वह बहुत ही भयावह था, आस-पास कुछ नर कंकाल भी नजर आ रहे थे और पेड़ों पर कुछ अजीब तरह के डरावने जीव-जंतु इस मंडली को घूरते नजर आ रहे थे। अब तो इस मंडली के सभी लोग पूरी तरह से चुप थे। कोई कुछ बोलने की हिम्मत नहीं कर रहा था पर हाँ वे लोग धीरे-धीरे एक-दूसरे के काफी करीब आकर चिपक गए थे। फिर किसी ने थोड़ी हिम्मत करके कागज की बूझती आग पर वहीं पड़े कुछ सूखे घास-फूस को डाला और फिर आग थोड़ी तेज हो गई।

----------


## anita

मंडली ने मन ही मन निश्चित किया कि अभी कहीं भी जाना खतरे से खाली नहीं है, क्योंकि वे लोग रास्ता भी भूल गए थे और उन्हें समझ में ही नहीं आ रहा था कि किस ओर जाएँ। अस्तु उन लोगों ने फुसफुसाकर यह निर्णय लिया कि आज की रात कैसे भी करके यहीं गुजारेंगे और सुबह होते ही यहाँ से निकल जाएंगे। चूँकि ये लोग गाँव से थे और इन लोगों का भूत-प्रेतों से कई बार पाला पड़ा था, इसलिए थोड़े डरे हुए तो थे पर इतना भी नहीं कि ये डरकर चिल्लाने लगें या भागना शुरू कर दें। इस मंडली ने हिम्मत दिखाई और धीरे-धीरे कर के आग को और तेज करने लगी, क्योंकि अब इस मंडली को लगने लगा था कि जरूर यहाँ कुछ बुरी आत्माएँ हैं और वे इस मंडली को अपनी चपेट में लेना चाहती हैं।

----------


## anita

पर वहाँ की आबोहवा देखकर यह गँवई मंडली पूरी तरह से डर गई थी और अंदर से पसीने-पसीने भी हो गई थी पर इस डर को चेहरे पर नहीं लाना चाहती थी, क्योंकि इनको पता था कि डरे तो मरे और डरे हुए लोगों पर यह बुरी आत्माएँ और भी असर करती हैं। मंडली के कुछ लोग एक दूसरे का हाथ कसकर पकड़ लिए थे और पूरी तरह से सतर्क थे। कुछ लोगों ने हनुमान चालीसा आदि पढ़ना और हनुमानजी को गोहराना भी शुरु कर दिया था तो कुछ लोग उस जंगल की काली माता की दुहाई दे रहे थे। अचानक एक भयानक आत्मा उनके सामने प्रकट हो गई और रौद्र रूप में अट्टहास करने लगी। उस समय का माहौल और भी भयानक हो गया। अब इस मंडली के पसीने चेहरे पर भी दिखने शुरु हो गए थे, चेहरे लाल होना शुरू हो गए थे और ये लोग और कसकर एक दूसरे के करीब आ गए थे। अभी वह रौद्र आत्मा अट्टहास करके पूरे वातावरण को और भी भयानक बनाए तभी वहाँ कुछ और भयानक आत्माएँ आ गईं। अब तो इस मंडली की सिट्टी-पिट्टी गुम। अब इन लोगों को अपना काल अपने सामने दिख रहा था। अब वहाँ एक नहीं लगभग 5-6 आत्माएँ आ गई थीं और अपनी अजीब हरकतों से माहौल को पूरी तरह भयानक बनाकर रख दी थीं।

----------


## anita

मंडली के एक व्यक्ति ने हिम्मत करके कहा कि अगर मरना ही है तो इनका सामना करके मरेंगे। जिसके पास भी चाकू आदि है निकाल लो, डंडे आदि उठा लो और इनका सामना करो। दरअसल उस समय लोग अपनी जेब में छोटा सा चाकू आदि भी रखते थे और कुछ लोग बराबर लाठी लिए रहते थे। इस मंडली के दो लोगों के पास भी लाठी और तीन के पास चाकू थे। अब सब पूरी तरह से मुकाबला करने के लिए तैयार हो गए थे।

----------


## anita

पर शायद इन्हें लड़ने की नौबत नहीं आई। हुआ यूँ कि जैसे ही एक भयानक आत्मा ने इनपर हमला किया...उसका सिर कटकर अलग गिर गया और वह बिना सिर के ही खूब तेज भागी तथा उसका सिर भी भाग निकला। अब माहौल एकदम से भयानक रणमय हो गया था क्योंकि एक गौरवर्णीय व्यक्ति जो कोई साधु जैसा दिखता था और केवल धोती पहने हुआ था, हाथ में तलवार लिए इन बुरी आत्माओं को काटे जा रहा था। देखते ही देखते उसने सारी बुरी आत्माओं को काटकर रख दिया पर गौर करने वाली बात यह थी कि कोई आत्मा मरी नहीं पर सब चिल्लाते हुए, अजीब-अजीब आवाज करते हुए वहाँ से भाग निकलीं। अब यह मंडली उस सज्जन महात्मा के पैरों पर गिर गई थी और उन्हें धन्यवाद दे रही थी।

----------


## anita

इस मंडली को उस गौरवर्णीय, पराक्रमी महात्मा ने अपने पीछे आने का इशारा करके आगे बढ़ने लगे। लगभग 10 मिनट चलने के बाद यह मंडली एक कुटिया के पास पहुँच चुकी थी। वहाँ डर का कोई नामो-निशान नहीं था। उस महात्मा ने इन लोगों को कुटिया के अंदर आने का इशारा किया। कुटिया में पहुँचकर इन लोगों ने अपना झोरा-झंटा रखा और चैन की साँस ली। फिर बाबा ने इशारे से ही इन्हें खाने के लिए पंगत में बैठा दिया। कुटिया के अंदर से एक दूसरे महात्मा निकले और उन्होंने किसी पेड़ के पत्ते को पत्तल के रूप में इन लोगों के आगे रख दिया। फिर क्या था, उस महात्मा ने उस पत्तल पर कुछ अलग-अलग पेड़ों के पत्ते रखे। ऐसा करते समय इस मंडली को बहुत अजीब लग रहा था पर किसी में हिम्मत नहीं थी कि बाबा से कुछ पूछे। फिर उस महात्मा ने कमंडल से जल लिया और कुछ मंत्र बुदबुदाकर छिड़क दिया। अरे यह क्या अब तो वे पत्तलें थाल बन चुकी थीं और मंडली के हर व्यक्ति के इच्छानुसार उसमें पकवान पड़े हुए थे। फिर बाबा का इशारा मिलते ही बिना कोई प्रश्न किए यह मंडली जीमने लगी। जीमने के बाद बाबा का इशारा पाकर वह मंडली वहीं सो गई, पर सब सोने का नाटक कर रहे थे, नींद किसी के भी आँख में नहीं थी। इस कुटिया में दूर-दूर तक डर नहीं था पर बाबा के कारनामे देखकर वे लोग हतप्रभ थे और सोच रहे थे कि सुबह बाबा से इस बारे में जानकारी लेंगे।

----------


## anita

सुबह जब सूर्य की किरणें इस मंडली के चेहरे पर पड़ी तो इनकी नींद खुली। मंडली का हर व्यक्ति बहुत ही आश्चर्य में था क्योंकि वहाँ न कोई कुटिया थी और न ही रात वाले बाबा ही। और ये लोग भी नीचे वैसे ही घाँस-फूस पर सोए हुए थे। अब इनको समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि वह कुटिया और बाबा गए कहाँ। खैर अब इन लोगों के पास कोई चारा नहीं थी, थोड़ा-बहुत इधर-इधर छानबीन करने के बाद इनको रास्ता भी मिल गया और ये लोग मेले में वापस आ गए। मेले में वापस आने के बाद ये लोग काली माता के पुजारी से मिलकर सारी घटना बताए। पुजारी बाबा ने एक लंबी साँस छोड़ते हुए कहा कि वह दिव्य आत्मा है, जो इस जंगल में रहती है। वह केवल रात में ही और वह भी भूले-भटके लोगों को ही नजर आती है और उन्हें रात में आश्रय प्रदान करके फिर पता नहीं कहाँ गायब हो जाती है। उस पुजारी बाबा ने बताया कि ऐसी घटनाएँ उन्हें काफी श्रद्धालु सुना चुके हैं। इतना ही नहीं उन्होंने कई बार दिन के उजाले में 9-10 लोगों के साथ इस जंगल का कोना-कोना छान मारा है पर कभी भी न वे महात्मा मिले और न ही ऐसी कोई कुटिया ही दिखी।

----------


## anita

खैर यह मंडली तो कुछ और ही करना चाहती थी। इस मंडली ने फिर हिम्मत करके रात को जंगल में निकल गई। मंडली चाहती थी कि उन्हें बुरी आत्माएँ सताएँ और बाबा फिर आकर उनकी रक्षा करें। इसी बहाने यह मंडली यह चाहती थी कि बाबा के दिखते ही उनके पैरों पर गिरकर कुछ रहस्यों के बारे में जानकारी ली जाएगी। बाबा से हाथ जोड़कर प्रार्थना किया जाएगा कि वे कुछ अनसुलझे प्रश्नों का उत्तर दें। पर यह क्या अभी यह लोग जंगल में कुछ दूर ही आगे बढ़े थे कि जो बाबा रात को पत्तल लाकर रखे थे, वे दिख गए और बोले, तुम लोगों के मन-मस्तिष्क में क्या चल रहा है, मुझे पता है....पर ऐसी भूल मत करो....कुछ चीजों को रहस्य ही रहने दो....और सबसे अहम बात हम और हमारे वे गुरुजी इस जंगल में इसी माता के दर्शन के लिए आए थे पर रात को जंगल में कुछ डाकुओं ने हमारी हत्या कर दी थी। फिर हम कभी इस जंगल को छोड़कर नहीं गए और रातभर जागकर श्रद्धालुओं को डाकुओं और बुरी आत्माओं से बचाते रहते हैं। जय बाबा विश्वनाथ। जय माँ काली।

----------


## anita

कहानी शुरू करने से पहले यह जान लेना जरूरी है कि बुड़ुआ क्या होता है?

----------


## anita

दरअसल बुड़ुआ भी एक तरह का भूत ही है। ऐसा माना जाता है कि अगर कोई प्राणीपानी में डूबकर मरता है तोवह बुड़ुआ (एक प्रकार का भूत) बन जाता है। पहले के समय में लोगों का यह मानना था कि अधिकतर पोखरों, तालाबों, झीलों, नदियों आदि में बुड़ुआओं का वास रहता था और जब भी कोई व्यक्ति अकेले इन तालाबों आदि में जाते थे तो ये लोग उसे पकड़कर पानी के भीतर खींच लेते थे और उसे डुबाकर मार देते थे। कई लोगों ने यह भी बताया है कि किस प्रकार अपनी चतुरता और बल के आधार पर उन लोगों ने बुड़ुआओं का मात दे दिया और बुड़ुआओं के चंगुल से निकल भागे। दरअसल बुड़ुआ व्यक्ति को पानी में खींचने के साथ ही कभी-कभी पानी की कीचड़ में धाँस भी देते थे।

----------


## anita

हमारे गाँव के एक व्यक्ति बताते थे कि एक बार वे खड़खड़ दुपहरिया में अपने भैंस को नहलाने के लिए पोखरे में लेकर गए थे। भैंस डुबाह भर पानी में चली गई और वे भी। अचानक एक बुड़ुआ ने उन पर हमला कर दिया और उन्हें कीचड़ में धाँसने की कोशिश करने लगा। बुड़ुआ के साथ उनकी खूब लड़ाई हुई अंत में वे महानुभाव बुड़ुआ के चंगुल से निकलकर भैंस के पीठ पर चढ़ गए। बुड़ुआ वहाँ भी उनका पीछा करना जारी रखा, अंततः पता नहीं भैंस को क्या आभास हुआ कि वह तेजी से पोखरे से बाहर निकलने के लिए भागी। ऐसा लगता था कि बुड़ुआ ने भैंस के पैरों को जकड़ लिया है। कैसे भी करके भैंस पानी के बाहर आई और उस महानुभाव की जान बची। एस घटना के लगभग महीनों तक वह भैंस कभी भी किसी तालाब आदि में जाने की हिम्मत नहीं जुता पाती थी।

----------


## anita

आइए हम आपको बुड़ुआ की एक घटना सुना देते हैं। स्वर्गीय (स्वर्गीय कहना उचित प्रतीत नहीं हो रहा है क्योंकि अगर रमेसर स्वर्गीय हो गए तो फिर बुड़ुआ बनकर लोगों को सता क्यों रहे हैं- खैर भगवान उनकी आत्मा को शांति प्रदान करें।) रमेसर हमारे गाँव के ही रहने वाले थे और जब उन्होंने अपने इस क्षणभंगुर शरीर का त्याग किया उस समय उनकी उम्र लगभग 9-10 वर्ष रही होगी। वे बहुत ही कर्मठी लड़के थे। पढ़ने में तो बहुत कम रूचि रखते थे पर घर के कामों में बढ़-चढ़कर हिस्सा लेते थे। चउओं (मवेशियों) को चारा देने से लेकर उनको चराने,नहलाने, गोबर-गोहथारि आदि करने का काम वे बखूबी किया करते थे। वे खेती-किसानी में भी अपने घरवालों का हाथ बँटाते थे। उनका घर एक बड़े पोखरे के किनारे था। यह पोखरा गरमी में भी सूखता नहीं था और जब भी रमेसर को मौका मिलता इस पोखरे में डुबकी भी लगा आते। दरवाजे पर पोखरा होने का फायदा रमेसर ने छोटी ही उम्र में उठा लिया था और एक कुशल तैराक बन गए थे। आज गाँववालों ने इस पोखरे को भरकर घर-खलिहान आदि बना लिया है। इस पोखरे से गाँव को बहुत ही फायदा था। गर्मी में लोग खूब अपने मवेशियों को डूबकी लगवाते थे और बच्चों का झुंड भी खूब तैराकी करता था। यह पोखरा गाँव के जीवन का एक अंग था। वैसे भी आजकल तो कहीं भी ये पोखरे, तालाब आदि नजर नहीं आ रहे हैं, या बहुत कम नजर आ रहे हैं क्योंकि लोगों ने इन्हें भरना शुरू कर दिया है। खैर जो अपने हाथ में नहीं उसका रोना रोना ठीक नहीं, आइए आपको सीधे कहानी से परिचित करवाता हूँ।

----------


## anita

एकबार की बात है की असह्य गरमी पड़ रही थी और सूर्यदेव अपने असली रूप में तप रहे थे। ऐसा लग रहा था कि वे पूरी धरती को तपाकर लाल कर देंगे। ऐसे दिन में खर-खर दुपहरिया (ठीक दोपहर) का समय था और रमेसर नाँद में सानी-पानी करने के बाद भैंस को खूँटे से खोलकर नाँद पर बाँधने के लिए आगे बढ़े। भैंस भी अत्यधिक गरमी से परेशान थी। भैंस का पगहा खोलते समय रमेसर ने बचपने (बच्चा तो थे ही) में भैंस का पगहा अपने हाथ में लपेट लिए। (इसको बचपना इसलिए कह रहा हूँ कि लोग किसी भी मवेशी का पगहा हाथ में लपेटकर नहीं रखते हैं क्योंकि अगर वह मवेशी किसी कारणबस भागना शुरु कर दिया तो उस व्यक्ति के जान पर बन आती है और वह भी उसके साथ घसीटते हुए खींचा चला जाता है क्योंकि पगहा हाथ में कस जाता है और हड़बड़ी में उसमें से हाथ निकालना बहुत ही मुश्किल हो जाता है।) जब रमेसर भैंस को लेकर नाँद की तरफ बढ़े तभी गरमी से बेहाल भैंस पोखरे की ओर भागी। रमेसर भैंस के अचानक पोखरे की ओर भागने से संभल नहीं सके और वे भी उसके साथ तेजी में खींचे चले गए। भैंस पोखरे के बीचोंबीच में पहुँचकर लगी खूब बोह (डूबने) लेने। चूँकि पोखरे के बीचोंबीच में रमेसर के तीन पोरसा (उनकी लंबाई के तिगुना) पानी था और बार-बार भैंस के बोह लेने से उन्हें साँस लेने में परेशानी होने लगी और वे उसी में डूब गए। हाथ बँधा और घबराए हुए होने की वजह से उनका तैरना भी काम नहीं आया।

----------


## anita

2-3 घंटे तक भैंस पानी में बोह लेती रही और यह अभाग्य ही कहा जाएगा कि उस समय किसी और का ध्यान उस पोखरे की ओर नहीं गया। उनके घरवाले भी निश्चिंत थे क्योंकि ऐसी घटना का किसी को अंदेशा नहीं था। 2-3 घंटे के बाद जब भैंस को गरमी से पूरी तरह से राहत मिल गई तो वह रमेसर की लाश को खिंचते हुए पोखरे से बाहर आने लगी। जब भैंस लगभग पोखरे के किनारे पहुँच गई तो किसी व्यक्ति का ध्यान भैंस की ओर गया और वह चिल्लाना शुरु किया। उस व्यक्ति की चिल्लाहट सुनकर आस-पास के बहुत सारे लोग जमा हो गए। पर यह जानकर वहाँ शोक पसर गया कि कर्मठी रमेसर अब नहीं रहा। भैंस ने अपनी गरमी शांत करने के लिए एक निर्बोध बालक को मौत के मुँह में भेज दिया था।

----------


## anita

इस घटना को घटे जब लगभग 5-6 साल बीत गए तो लोगों को उस पोखरे में बुड़ुवे (भूत) का एहसास होने लगा। गाँव में यह बात तेजी से फैल गई कि अब रमेसर जवान हो गया है और लोगों पर हमला भी करने लगा है। एक दिन गोन्हुआ सुबह-सुबह मछरी मारने के लिए तालाब से जलकुंभी निकाल रहा था तभी उसके पैरों में सेवार या काई जैसी कोई फिसलन वाली वस्तु लगी नजर आई, वह उस सेवार या काई जैसी वस्तु को जितना हाथ से नोचकर फेंकने की कोशिश करता, वह उतना ही उसके शरीर पर फैलती जा रही थी तथा गोन्हुआ को यह भी आभास हो रहा था कि पता नहीं क्यों, वह धीरे-धीरे पानी में खींचा चला जा रहा है। अचानक उसे लगे कि हो न हो कहीं यह रमेसर बुड़ुआ तो नहीं। फिर उसका लकार खुला और वह तेज-तेज चिल्लाने लगा। उसकी चिल्लाहट सुनकर कुछ लोग दौड़े हुए आए और उसे पानी से बाहर निकाला। गोन्हुआ पूरी तरह से डरा हुआ था और बता रहा था कि किस प्रकार न चाहते हुए भी वह पानी में खींचा चला जा रहा था। गोन्हुआ के अलावा भी कई लोगों ने उस बुड़ुवे को देखा था। एक बार की बात है की खमेसरी काकी, उस पोखरे के किनारे की बँसवारी में अपनी गाय के लिए बाँस की पतई तोड़ रही थीं तभी उन्हें तालाब में किनारे कुछ अजीब चीज तेजी से नीचे-ऊपर होते दिखाई दी, उनको पक्का यकीन हो गया कि यह रमेसर बुड़ुआ है क्योंकि वह अजीब चीज जब ऊपर उछलती तो हाथ के इशारे से उन्हें उसके पास आने का इशारा करती, पर खमेसरी काकी को पता था कि बुड़ुआ का बल केवल पानी में ही काम करता है, यहाँ सूखी जमीन पर वह उनका कुछ भी नहीं बिगाड़ सकता, अस्तु रमेसरी काकी उस बुड़ुआ पर ध्यान दिए बिना बाँस की पत्तई तोड़ने में लगी रहीं। आज वह पोखरा समतल हो गया है, उस पर घर-खलिहान आदि बन गए हैं पर जब तक उसमें पानी था तब तक रमेसर उस पोखरे में अकेले नहानेवाले कई लोगों पर हमला कर चुका था। एक बार तो वहएक बड़े बलवान आदमी को भी खींचते हुए पानी के अंदर लेकर चला गया था, अब डुबाने वाला ही था पर संयोग से किसी महिला की नजर उस पर पड़ गई और उसकी चिल्लाहट सुनकर कुछ लोगों ने उस व्यक्ति की जान बचाई। जय बजरंग बली।

----------


## anita

सच्चा प्रेम बहुत मुश्किल से मिलता है, क्योंकि आज के स्वार्थ से परिपूर्ण जीवन में, दुनिया में सच्चे प्रेम का महत्व रह ही नहीं जाता। कहीं खूबसूरती के दिवाने मिल जाते हैं तो कहीं वाकपटुता एक दूसरे को करीब ला देती है पर अधिकतर मामलों में हवस ही प्रधान होती है। चार दिनों का साथ फिर चल दिए किसी और की तलाश में। दिल मिले, ऐसा बहुत कम होता है, क्योंकि अगर दिल मिल गए तो वे कभी एक दूसरे से अलग हो ही नहीं सकते और निश्वार्थ भाव से, अपने सुख की बलि देकर भी दूसरे के सुख की चाह को कायम रखते हैं। दुनिया भी तेजी से बदल रही है और आज दुनिया के सार्वभौमिकरण के कारण प्रेम, रिस्तों की परिभाषा भी बदल रही है। हमारी संस्कृति, हमारे व्यवहार, कार्य आदि से दूसरे प्रभावित हो रहे हैं तो दूसरों के इन बातों से हम भी। आज गर्ल फ्रेंड या ब्वाय फ्रेंड (यार) होना आम बात हो गई है, कुछ देशों में तो बस इसे यार, दोस्त के रूप में देखा जाता है पर कुछ देशों में इसका मतलब यार, दोस्त से कुछ अलग या बढ़कर ही होता है। खैर आज के समय में प्रेम करने के लिए, प्रेम दर्शाने के लिए लोगों के पास समय की भी कमी हो गई है। लोग सबकुछ चट मँगनी, पट विवाह की तर्ज पर चाहते हैं।

----------


## anita

सूरज, जी हाँ यही नाम था उस लड़के का। उम्र कोई 19-20 की होगी, एकदम से दुबला-पतला। पढ़ने में ठीक-ठाक था। शहर में रहकर अपनी पढ़ाई कर रहा था। वह जिस महाविद्यालय में पढ़ाई करता था, वह शहर से थोड़ा बाहर था और पूरी तरह से जंगल जैसे क्षेत्र में था। वह अपने महाविद्यालय के ही हास्टल में रहता था। वह जिस हास्टल में रहता था, वह पाँच मंजिला था। सूरज का कमरा चौथी मंजिल पर था। कभी अगर वह भूलबस अपने कमरे की खिड़कियां या दरवाजे को खुला छोड़ देता तो बंदर, गिलहरी आदि उनके कमरे में आ जाते। सूरज प्रतिदिन शाम को लगभग पाँच बचे अपने कमरे से बाहर निकल कर बालकनी में बैठकर हारमोनियम बजाता और गुनगुनाता। उसे प्रकृति की गोद में होने का एहसास होता, जिससे उसके चेहरे पर बराबर प्रसन्नता छाई रहती और पढ़ने में भी खूब मन लगता।

----------


## anita

एक दिन जब वह बालकनी में बैठकर हारमोनियम बजा रहा था और सुमधुर आवाज में गुनगुना रहा था तभी अचानक उसे पता नहीं क्यों ऐसा लगा कि कुछ दूरी पर एक जंगली पेड़ की ओट से कोई उसे देख रहा है। वह थोड़ा सकपका गया पर थोड़ा संभलकर और हारमोनियम बजाना बंद करके गुनगुनाते हुए ही खड़ा होकर दूर उस पेड़ के आस-पास देखने लगा, पर अब उसे वहाँ कोई दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था। उसने इसे अपने मन का वहम मान लिया तथा साथ में यह भी कि, हो सकता है कोई छात्र आदि हो, जो उधर घूमने गया हो। पर ऐसा संभव नहीं था क्योंकि वह पेड़ थोड़ा दूर था और उधर कभी भी कोई छात्र अकेले नहीं जाता था, हाँ कभी-कभी कुछ उत्साही छात्र जाते थे पर वे भी टोली में। खैर वह फिर से आकर, बैठकर हारमोनियम बजाने लगा पर अब उसका मन हारमोनियम बजाने और गुनगुनाने में न लगकर बार-बार उसी पेड़ की ओर चला जाता।

----------


## anita

दूसरे दिन जब वह बालकनी में हारमोनियम लेकर बैठने ही जा रहा था तभी अचानक उसका ध्यान उस जंगली पेड़ की तरफ चला गया पर वहाँ उसे कोई नहीं दिखा। फिर वह बालकनी में बैठकर हारमोनियम बजाने लगा पर पता नहीं क्यों हारमोनियम बजाते-बजाते आज भी अचानक उसका ध्यान उधर जाने लगा। उसने अपने मन व आँखों पर काबू करने की कोशिश करके ज्योंही एक लंबी तान छेड़ना चाहा त्योहीं फिर से उसका ध्यान उस पेड़ की ओर चला गया। हाँ, वहाँ अब कोई तो दिखाई दिया जो थोड़ा सा पेड़ की आड़ में होकर इसके तरफ ही शायद देख रहा था। सूरज अपनी जगह पर खड़ा हो गया और गौर से उस पेड़ की ओट में खड़े व्यक्ति पर अपनी नजरें टिकाने की कोशिश करने लगा। जी हाँ, वहाँ कोई तो था, और वह भी अकेले। और इतना ही नहीं यह भी सही बात थी कि वह सूरज को ही देख रहा था पर अभी भी यह क्लियर नहीं हो पा रहा था कि कौन है, कोई बाहरी आदमी, कोई औरत या महाविद्यालय की ही कोई छात्र या छात्रा।

----------


## anita

रात को सूरज की नींद गायब थी, वह लेटे-लेटे बार-बार यही सोचने की कोशिश कर रहा था कि आखिर वह कौन है जो पेड़ की ओट से उस पर नजर लगाए रहता है, कहीं कोई गलत इरादे से तो उसे नहीं देख रहा? बहुत सारे अनर्गल सवाल भी अब उसके जेहन में आने लगे थे। खैर कैसे भी करके सुबह में उसे हल्की सी नींद आई पर लगभग 7 बजे उसके बगल वाले कमरे में रहने वाले बच्चे ने से हाँक लगाकर उसे जगा दिया। उसे कुछ काम था। सूरज जगकर अपने दरवाजे की किवाड़ खोला और उस बच्चे द्वारा कुछ माँगने पर उसे दे दिया। फिर वह जंभाई लेते हुए बालकनी में आ गया। अरे यह क्या, इतनी सुबह, फिर उस पेड़ के पीछे उसे कोई दिखाई दिया। पर आज वह व्यक्ति ऐसा लग रहा था कि हाथ के इशारे से उसे बुला रहा हो। दूरी थोड़ी अधिक थी और छोटे-छोटे झुरमुट और पेड़ आदि भी तो थे इसलिए कौन है, यह स्पष्ट नहीं हो पा रहा था। खैर अब सूरज पूरी तरह से तल्लीन होकर उस पेड़ के पास ही देखने लगा था। धीरे-धीरे सूरज के मन एकाग्रता और शरीर की बेचैनी बढ़नी शुरू हो गई थी और अब उसे ऐसा लग रहा था कि उस पेड़ के पास कोई किशोरी खड़ी है जो हाथ के इशारे से उसे बुला रही है।

----------


## anita

सूरज को पता नहीं अब क्या होने लगा था, उसका दिमाग काम करना बंद कर दिया था, वह क्या करे, क्या ना करे, अब उसके हाथ में नहीं था। अचानक सूरज को आभास हुआ कि वह यहाँ से आराम से कूदकर उस बाला के पास जा सकता है। पता नहीं उसकी मानसिकता कैसे इतना बदल गई कि वह आव देखा न ताव और अचानक उस चौथे मंजिल के बालकनी से छलांग लगा दी। छलांग लगाते ही उसे ऐसा लगा कि पेड़ के पास खड़ी लड़की अचानक उड़कर उसके पास आ गई और उसे थामकर उसी पेड़ के पास लेकर चली गई। यह सब इतना जल्दी हुआ कि सूरज कुछ भी समझ नहीं पाया। पेड़ के पास जाकर सूरज एक बिछुड़े प्रेमी की तरह गुनगुनाने लगा और वह बाला मंद-मंद मुस्कान के साथ थिरकने लगी। सूरज तो पूरी तरह से खोया हुआ था, उसे कुछ भी पता नहीं चल रहा था, वह कौन है और कैसे यहाँ आ गया।

----------


## anita

खैर सूरज को कूदते हुए उसके बगल वाले कमरे के लड़के ने देख लिया था जो नहाने के बाद तौलिया सूखने के लिए डालने के लिए अपने कमरे से बाहर आया था, पर वह बेहोशी हालत में था, क्योंकि उसने कूदने के बाद सूरज को उड़ते हुए उस पेड़ के पास जाता देख लिया था। उसे अपनी आँखों पर विश्वास ही नहीं हो रहा था क्योंकि उसने जो देखा था वह बस काल्पनिकता में ही संभव था। खैर उसने हिम्मत करके आस-पास के कमरों के छात्रों को यह बात बताई और फिर उन छात्रों ने एक चपरासी को लेकर उस पेड़ के पास जाने का निश्चय किया। उस पेड़ के पास पहुँचकर छात्रों ने देखा कि सूरज तो प्रसन्न मन से गाए जा रहा था पर उसके हाव-भाव से ऐसा लग रहा था कि वह गाना अकेले नहीं किसी और के साथ गा रहा है। छात्रों को वहाँ देखकर भी सूरज पर कोई असर नहीं हुआ, वह इन लोगों से बेखबर गाए जा रहा था। अंत में उसके कमरे के बगल वाले कमरे के लड़के ने उसे पकड़कर रोकना चाहा पर फिर भी सूरज अनजान था कि वहाँ ये छात्र आदि भी हैं। अचानक, सूरज का गाना बंद हो गया और वह तेज आवाज में चिल्लाया, कहाँ गई तुम, देखो! आँखमिचौली न खेलो, मेरे सामने आओ। इसके बाद एक दो और छात्रों ने सूरज को पकड़कर वहाँ बैठाने की कोशिश करने लगे पर सूरज तो बस चिल्लाए जा रहा था, कहाँ गई तुम? अचानक चपरासी ने वहीं किसी पौधे के एक-दो पत्तों को तोड़कर मसला और उसे सूरज को सूँघा दिया, सूरज तो बहुत ही जोर की छींक आई और वह अब होश में आने लगा था। वह कौन है, अब उसे इसका भान हो चुका था। उसे वहाँ अपने को पाकर बहुत हैरानी हुई, फिर उन छात्रों से पूछने लगा कि हम लोग यहाँ कब आ गए? मैं तो अपनी बालकनी में था, फिर यहाँ कैसे, फिर उसे थोड़ा सा याद आया कि वह तो बालकनी से कूदा था और कोई बाला उसे यहाँ आई थी, पर उसने कुछ बोला नहीं?

----------


## anita

खैर छात्रों ने उसे चलने के लिए कहा और साथ ही यह भी कहा कि बस ऐसे ही आ गए थे। तुमने ही तो चलने के लिए कहा था। फिर छात्रों ने उसे बातों में उलझा लिया और उसके प्रश्नों का जवाब ठीक से न देकर घुमा दिए। खैर अब दोनों एक दूसरे (यानि छात्र और सूरज) से कुच छिपा रहे थे। सूरज उन छात्रों के साथ हास्टल में आया। सभी लगभग घंटों तक बैठे रहे। कोई पढ़ने नहीं गया। चपरासी भी सूरज के कमरे में ही बैठा था, वह कुछ कहना चाह रहा था पर कह नहीं पा रहा था। अंत में उसने अपने आप को रोक नहीं पाया और वहाँ बैठे सभी छात्रों से कहा कि उस पेड़ के पास कोई आत्मा है, इसका उसे भी एहसास है, पर वह आत्मा कभी उसके सामने तो नहीं आई न कभी उसका कुछ बुरा ही हुआ पर आत्मा जरूर है, इसका उसे कई बार आभास हो चुका है।

----------


## anita

आखिर कौन थी वह बाला-प्रेतनी? जब वह काफी दिनों से वहाँ थी तो केवल सूरज को ही दिखाई क्यों दी थी और साथ ही उसने सूरज को ही क्यों बुलाया? कहीं प्रेम का चक्कर तो नहीं? खैर इस कहानी की अगली कड़ी में सब क्लियर हो जाएगा। जय हनुमान।

----------


## anita

एक इंटर कॉलेज के प्रिंसपल खमेसर सिंहजी बहुत ही नेक इंसान माने जाते थे। वे बहुत ही धार्मिक व सहृदय इंसान थे। लोगों की सहायता करने के साथ ही वे गरीब छात्रों की हर प्रकार से सहायता करने के लिए सदा तत्पर रहते थे। सुबह चार बजे ही जगकर नहा-धोकर विधिवत पूजापाठ करने के बाद ही वे मुँह में कुछ डालते थे। खाली समय मिलते ही वे कोई न कोई धार्मिक भजन, गीत आदि गुनगुनाते रहते। गाँव-जवार क्या पूरे जिले के सम्मानित व शिक्षित व्यक्तियों में उनका शुमार था। उनका कॉलेज उनके गाँव से लगभग 20-22 किमी दूर एक छोटे से शहर में था पर वे प्रतिदिन घर से मोटरसाइकिल द्वारा ही कॉलेज जाते थे और शाम को वापस लौट आते थे। कॉलेज में प्रधानाचार्य के रहने के लिए एक छोटा परंतु बहुत ही व्यवस्थित आवास था पर खमेसरजी को बिना गाँव आए चैन ही नहीं मिलता और इसलिए उन्होंने उस आवास को किसी और अध्यापक को रहने के लिए दे दिया था।

----------


## anita

खमेसरजी जबतक गाँव आकर गाँव के लोगों से मिल नहीं लेते, हालचाल नहीं पूछ लेते उन्हें चैन ही नहीं मिलता। कॉलेज से आते ही उन्हें गाँव में घूमकर कुछ लोगों को समझाते, खेती-बारी का हालचाल पूछते, न पढ़ने वाले बच्चों को डाँटते देखा जा सकता था। साथ ही रात होते ही उनके दरवाजे पर कुछ बच्चे अपनी किताब-कॉपी लेकर आ जाते और उनसे हिसाब आदि सीखते। खमेसरजी को भी अपने गँवई संसार में बने रहना, बहुत ही अच्छा लगता और वे बच्चों को प्रसन्न मन से पढ़ाते। इतना ही नहीं किसी की तबियत खराब होने पर अगर वह खरबिरउआ दवाई से काम चलाता तो खमेसरजी उसे डाँटते और तुरंत उसे जिला अस्पताल या किसी प्राइवेट अस्पताल पर जाने को कहते। साथ ही अगर वह बीमार आदमी कभी-कभी आलस कर जाता तो रविवार या छुट्टी के दिन खमेसरजी खुद उस बीमार को अपनी मोटरसाइकिल पर बिठाकर अस्पताल ले जाते और दवा कराते।

----------


## anita

खमेसरजी लोगों से तो बराबर कहा करते कि हमें पूजा-पाठ करते रहना चाहिए, नकारात्मकता से बचना चाहिए। ईश्वर है और वह हम सबका ख्याल रखता है, वही परम पिता है पर साथ ही वे भूत-प्रेत-डाइन-चुड़ैल में एकदम विश्वास नहीं करते और कभी कोई बोल देता की फलाँ को भूत पकड़ा है तो गुस्सा करते कि भूत-उत कुछ नहीं होता, यह सब मन का वहम है और उस कथित भूत पकड़े हुए आदमी को ओझा-सोखा के पास न जाकर डॉक्टर के पास जाने की सलाह देते। उनको लगता कि गँवई लोग बेकार में भूत-प्रेत में उलझे हुए हैं, शायद इसका कारण यह है कि गाँव में शिक्षा की कमी है। इसलिए वे गाँव-जवार में शिक्षा पर बहुत जोर देते और कहा करते कि दुनिया कहाँ से कहाँ पहुंच रही है, हम चाँद पर पहुँच चुके हैं और आप लोगों की मानसिकता अभी भूत-प्रेतों में उलझी हुई है, हमें इससे बाहर आना ही होगा। गाँव-जवार के लोग उनका बहुत ही सम्मान करते इसलिए जब वे कहते कि भूत-प्रेत कुछ नहीं होता तो कुछ लोग उनकी हाँ में हाँ मिला देते या कह देते, ‘प्रिसिपल साहब, रउआँ ठीक कहतानी।’ पर खमेसरजी को भी लगता की अधिकांश लोग उनका मन रखने के लिए उनकी बात मान लेते हैं पर भूत-प्रेतों में पूरी तरह से विश्वास करते हैं। खमेसरजी के काका कवलेसजी तो बराबर खमेसरजी से कहते कि ज्ञानी होने, शिक्षित होने का मतलब यह कत्तई नहीं होता कि सत्य को झुठलाया जाए। अगर भगवान है तो भूत-प्रेत भी हैं और यह सत्य है कि भगवान है। जो जीवित है, वह जीवन है और जो अतीत हो गए हैं, वे ही भूत हैं पर हाँ कुछ भूतों का उद्धार हो जाता है और कुछ अतृप्त होकर भटकते रहते हैं तथा साथ ही जो दुष्ट स्वभाव के होते हैं वे जीवित लोगों को बहुत परेशान भी करते हैं। खमेसरजी अपने काका की बात तो सुन लेते पर कोई जवाब न देते हुए हँसकर रह जाते। जब खमेसरजी हँसते तो उनके काका कवलेसजी कहते कि आज तुम्हें मेरी बातों पर हँसी आ रही है पर एक न एक दिन तुम्हें भी भूतों का एहसास हो ही जाएगा। इसके साथ ही कभी-कभी खमेसरजी के काका कवलेसजी उन्हें अपने साथ घटी कोई भूतही घटना भी सुना देते।

----------


## anita

एकबार अपने काका कवलेसजी की एक भूतही घटना को सुनकर खमेसरजी बहुत ही हँसे थे और फिर उनके काका ने उन्हें गुस्से में एक ऐसी जगह पर भेजा जहाँ उन्हें लगता था कि वहाँ कोई आत्मा, शक्ति रहती है। पहले मैं वह घटना सुना रहा हूँ जिसे सुनकर खमेसरजी खूब हँसे थे और फिर वह वृतांत बताऊँगा कि कवलेसजी ने खमेसरजी को कहाँ भेजा था और खमेसरजी के साथ क्या हुआ था, क्या खमेसरजी को भूत-प्रेत में विश्वास करना पड़ा? ‘कवलेसजी ने एकदिन खमेसरजी से कहा कि एकबार की बात है कि मैं और करिमन काका तरकुलवाँ से बाजार करके वापस घर आ रहे थे। काफी रात हो चुकी थी पर आकाश में चांद अपने यौवन पर प्रकाशित था और उसकी चाँदनी जमीन पर आकर पसरी हुई थी यानी भोजपुरी में कहूँ तो टहा-टह अँजोरिया (खूब ऊँजाला) उगी हुई थी। मैं (कवलेसजी) साइकिल चला रहा था और करिमन काका साइकिल के पीछे कैरियर पर बैठे हुए थे। साइकिल के हैंडल में 3-4 झोरे टंगे हुए थे, जिनमें तरकारी, दाल, किराना का समान मसाला आदि था। मैं उस चाँदनी रात में खुरहुरिया रास्ते से तेजी से साइकिल चलाते हुए घर की ओर बढ़ रहा था। जब मैं कंचनपुर और अपने गाँव के बीच बगीचे से होकर गुजरने की कगार पर था तभी अचानक पता नहीं क्या हुआ कि साइकिल से हम दोनों पूरी तरह से गिर पड़े और वहीं बगीचे के किनारे एक खेत में जो लगभग रास्ते से 10 मीटर दूर था और हाल ही में पटाया (पानी से भरा – सिंचाई किया हुआ) गया था, उसमें जा गिरे। साइकिल भी हम लोगों से 5-6 मीटर दूर चली गई। अच्छा हुआ कि खेत में पानी था जिसके कारण हम लोगों को चोट नहीं आई पर हम लोग पूरी तरह से गीली माटी से सराबोर हो गए थे। झोरे के सारे सामान गीली मिट्टी आदि में मिल चुके थे। मैं स्तब्ध था कि आखिर न कुछ फिसलन थी और न ही साइकिल पर मेरा नियंत्रण ही छूटा था फिर इतनी दूर कैसे पहुँच गए? खैर मैं उठा और करीमन काका को भी उठाया फिर साइकिल के पास आकर उसे खड़ी किया। इसके बाद वहीं नाली में जो थोड़ा-बहुत पानी था उसमें अपने आप को धोया। फिर मैं क्या देखता हूँ कि करिमन काका धीरे-धीरे मुस्कुरा रहे हैं और चुनौटी निकालकर सुर्ती (तंबाकू) बना रहे हैं। फिर मुझे अचंभा हुआ कि करिमन काका ने सुर्ती तो बनाया पर खाया नहीं और कुछ बुदबुदाते हुए सुर्ती वहीं गिरा (चढ़ा) दिया। फिर मेरा माथा ठनका और सारी बात मुझे समझ में आ गई। दरअसल हम लोगों के साइकिल पर से गिरने से पहले करिमन काका पीछे बैठकर मुझसे बात करते हुए ही चुनौटी निकालकर सुर्ती बनाए थे और बात ही बात में वे उस सुर्ती में से कुछ भाग चढ़ाए बिना ही खा गए थे और इसलिए उस बगीचे के एक भूत ने हम दोनों को साइकिल सहित ही उठाकर फेंक दिया था।’ जी हाँ अपने काका कवलेसजी की यही घटना सुनकर खमेसरजी खूब हँसे थे और बार-बार कह रहे थे कि आपको भूत-उत ने नहीं फेंका, चूँकि आपकी रफ्तार बहुत तेज थी और इसलिए अनकंट्रोल होकर साइकिल फिसल गई और आप लोग दूर खेतों में चले गए। खमेसरजी के इसी तर्क से कवलेसजी को गुस्सा आ गया था, क्योंकि उनका कहना था कि गिरते तो वहीं आस-पास में  गिरना चाहिए था, हम लोग 10-12 मीटर दूर कैसे चले गए?

----------


## anita

खैर अब आइए, वह वृतांत सुनाता हूँ जिसमें इस घटना पर खमेसरजी के हँसने पर उनके काका कवलेसजी ने उन्हें कहाँ भेजा था और उनके (खमेसरजी के) साथ क्या हुआ था? जब उपरोक्त घटना पर खमेसरजी हँसते ही चले जा रहे थे तो उनके काका कवलेसजी ने गुस्से में कहा कि अगर तुमको मेरी बात पर यकीन नहीं होता और तुम मानते हो कि भूत-प्रेत, अदृश्य शक्तियाँ नहीं होतीं, ये केवल मन के वहम हैं तो एक दिन रात में फलाँ (जिसकी जानकारी पहले से हो) पेड़ से कुछ पत्तियाँ तोड़कर ला दो। अपने काका कवलेसजी की चुनौती को स्वीकार करते हुए उसी रात लगभग 10 बजे, जब गाँव-घर में सभी लोग खा-पीकर निद्रा माँ की गोद में समा गए थे और कुत्तों ने भी अपने भौं-भौं पर लगाम लगाते हुए इधर-उधर, किसी की घारी (मड़ई) में तो किसी के भुसौले में तो कोई-कोई किसी के खाट के नीचे पनाह ले लिए थे तो खमेसरजी निकले। उनके हाथ में दुसेल्हिया (दो सेल वाली) बैटरी (टार्च) और एक लाठी थी। वे अंधेरे में धीरे-धीरे गाँव के बाहर निकले और पास की नहर को पार करते हुए एक छोटे से बगीचे में दाखिल हुए। यह बगीचा एक छोटी सी गढ़ही (तालाब) के किनारे था और इसमें मुश्किल से 8-10 पेड़ ही थे, पर आस-पास में बँसवारी (बाँसों का थान) भी थी। खमेसरजी निडर मन से आगे बढ़ें और बीच में एक जंगली पौधे से कुछ पत्ते तोड़ने ही वाले थे कि अचानक बगीचे में आँधी जैसा उठा और पेड़ों की डालियाँ आपस में टकराते हुए डरावनी आवाज करने लगीं। पर खमेसरजी तो एकदम ही निडर थे, और आगे बढ़े और लपककर उस पेड़ से कुछ पत्ते तोड़ लिए। अरे यह क्या पत्ते तोड़ते ही अचानक उस जंगली पेड़ पर एक लुकारा (प्रकाश) जैसा उठा और खमेसरजी की ओर बढ़ा। अब भी खमेसरजी निडर थे और पीछे की ओर हटकर गाँव की ओर की रास्ते की ओर चले, तभी वह लुकारा तेजी से उनकी तरफ आया और उनसे टकरा गया और वे वहीं गिर गए। अब तो खमेसरजी पूरी तरह से पसीने-पसीने हो गए थे क्योंकि वे ज्योंही उठने की कोशिश करते वह लुकारा उनसे टकरा जाता और वे गिर जाते। उस छोटे से बगीचे का माहौल पूरी तरह से डरावना हो गया था क्योंकि पेड़ों की डालियों की चरमराहट थमने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही थी और उस बगीचे में पनाह लेने वाले पक्षी भी चीं-चूँ शुरू कर दिए थे शायद वे भी भयभीत हो गए थे। अब तो खमेसरजी  की बोलती जैसे बंद ही हो गई हो, पर फिर भी वे थोड़ी हिम्मत किए और वहीं जमीन पर पड़े ही पड़े मन ही मन हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करने लगे। धीरे-धीरे डालियों की टकराहट थमती नजर आई और अचानक उनके सामने एक विशालकाय, जगमगाती शरीरवाली शक्ति प्रकट हो गई। उस शक्ति ने कहा कि आज तो तुम्हें हनुमानजी और तुम्हारे पूजा-पाठ ने बचा लिया पर ऐसी गुस्ताखी फिर मत करना। जी हाँ, वे नेटुआबीर बाबा थे, जो उस जंगली पेड़ पर रहते थे।

----------


## anita

अचानक तभी खमेसरजी क्या देखते हैं  कि उनके काका कवलेसजी भी वहाँ पहुँच चुके हैं और उन्हें उठने में मदद कर रहे हैं। पसीने से पूरे भीगे हुए खमेसरजी ने पूछा कि काका आप कब आए तो कवलेसजी ने कहा कि तूँ घर से ज्यों निकला चुपके से मैं भी पीछे हो लिया था कि तुम्हारे साथ कोई अनहोनी न घट जाए, कुछ बुरा न हो जाए। फिर कवलेसजी ने अनुनय-विनय के रूप से हाथ जोड़कर नेटुआबीर बाबा को प्रणाम किया और खमेसरजी का हाथ पकड़कर बैटरी दिखाते हुए घर की ओर चले। घर आने के बाद भी 2-3 दिन तक खमेसरजी की तबियत अच्छी नहीं थी, कभी-कभी वे अक-बक बोलने लगते थे और बुखार से उनकी शरीर तपने लगती थी। एक दिन सुबह-सुबह कवलेसजी ने नेटुआबीर बाबा के थान पर आकर जेवनार (खीर) चढ़ाया और अपने भाँजे की गलती के लिए क्षमा माँगी। यह कहानी तो यहीं समाप्त होती है पर अगली कहानी में बताऊँगा कि नेटुआबीर बाबा कौन थे, वे प्रेत योनि में कैसे आए और साथ ही उनसे जुड़ी कुछ और घटनाएँ जो मैंने अपने गाँव वालों से सुन रखी है।
जय बजरंग बली। जय-जय नेटुआबीर बाबा।

----------


## anita

जी हाँ। नेटुआबीर बाबा! कहने के लिए तो भूत-प्रेत की श्रेणी में हैं पर इनके किस्से इन्हें वीर और अच्छे भूत-प्रेत की श्रेणी में लाकर खड़े कर देते हैं। एक ऐसे भूत जो अपने कारनामों के चलते पूज्यनीय बन गए और आज भी गाँव-जवार में इनकी पूजा की जाती है। गाँव के पूर्वी ओर नहर के उस पार एक छोटा बगीचा, इसी बगीचे में एक जंगली विशाल पेड़, जिसपर नेटुआबीर बाबा का आवास, पास में आम आदि के अनेको पेड़ तथा बँसवाड़ी भी, पास में एक बहुत ही छोटा तालाब, आस-पास में गन्ने, धान आदि के लहलहाते खेत, कभी-कभी डरावने माहौल का संचार तो कभी-कभी सुहावने, खुशनुमा माहौल का संचार कर जाते हैं। इस बगीचे की ओर निकलने वाला हर गँवई, हर चरवाहा, हर किसान, हर मजदूर एक बार श्रद्धा के साथ सर झुकाकर नेटुआबीर बाबा की जय बोलता ही है और बोले भी क्यों नहीं, आखिरकार नेटुआबीर बाबा ने कभी भी बिना गलती के किसी को सताया नहीं है  और साथ ही डरे-भूले-भटके को राह ही दिखाई है तथा गाँववालों की, अनजान पथिकों,राहगीरों की रक्षा ही की है।

----------


## anita

बात लगभग 80-90 साल पुरानी होगी। तब यह बगीचा बहुत ही घना और बड़ा हुआ करता था तथा साथ ही साथ बहुत डरावना भी। यह बगीचा इतना घना होता था कि केवल ठीक दोपहर के समय ही सूर्यदेव का प्रकाश कहीं-कहीं इसकी जमीन को छूने में सफल हो पाता था नहीं तो दिन में भी इसमें अंधेरा छाया रहता था और हल्की बेयार भी एक रोमांचक सिहरन पैदा कर देती थी। चरवाहों का समूह अपने मवेशियों को लिए इस बगीचे में भी आ जाते थे तथा कोई सोने का आनंद उठाता था तो कभी-कभी वे लोग चिक्का-कबड्डी, ओल्हा-पाती आदि भी खेलते थे। गाँव के कुछ लोग लग्गी लेकर इस बगीचे में आते थे और जलावन के लिए सूखी लकड़ियाँ तोड़ते थे। यह बगीचा कितना भी डरावना, भयानक क्यों न हो पर गाँववालों के दुख-सुख का साथी था। गाँववालों की कई जरूरतों को पूरा करता था यह बगीचा। गाँववालों को बिना इस बगीचे में आए चैन भी तो नहीं पड़ता था और पड़े भी क्यों, यह बगीचा तो उनके ग्रामीण जीवन का हिस्सा बन चुका था।

----------


## anita

एकबार की बात है कि इसी बगीचे में नेटुआओं (एक घुमक्कड़, खानाबदोश जाति) का एक समूह (3-4 परिवार) अपना डेरा डाले था। ये नेटुआ लोग छोटे-छोटे जीवों जैसे कि साही, खरगोश आदि का शिकार भी करते थे और साथ ही साथ मधु आदि निकालकर भी बेचते थे। इतना ही नहीं कुछ युवा नेटुआ गाँव-गाँव घूमकर सर्कस का खेल भी दिखाते थे और इस प्रकार से अपनी रोजी-रोटी का इंतजाम करते थे। इस नेटुआ समूह का एक सरगना भी था जिसकी बड़ी-बड़ी रोबदार मूँछें थीं, उसकी उम्र लगभग 45-47 वर्ष की रही होगी। वह बहुत ही हँसमुख और बुद्धिमान था। सारे नेटुआ-नेटुआइन उसकी बात मानते थे। इतना ही नहीं, जब नेटुआ लोग अपने-अपने कामों पर निकल जाते तो यह सरगना उस बगीचे में रहकर नेटुआइनों (महिलाओं) और उनके बच्चों की देख-रेख करता।

----------


## anita

दिन ऐसे ही बीत रहे थे। एक रात की बात है  कि कुछ चोरों ने गाँव मेंचोरी की और धन का हिस्सा लगाने के लिए उसी बगीचे में आ गए। नेटुआओं के कुछ कुत्तेभौंकते हुए चोरों की दिशा में चल दिए। तभी एक किशोरी नेटुआइन जग गई और वह भी बिनाकिसी को जगाए कुत्तों के पीछे-पीछे हो ली। (यह बताना आवश्यक है कि नेटुआ लोग बहुतही वीर और निडर स्वभाव के होते थे, महिलाएँ भी बहुत निडर और वीर हुआ करती थीं।)अपने डेरा से लगभग आधा कोस दूर बगीचे के दक्खिन तरफ उसे कुछ सुगबुगाहट सुनाई दी।अभी वह कुछ समझ पाती इससे पहले ही दो चोरों ने उसे पकड़ लिया पर वह अपनी वीरता सेउन्हें पछाड़ने पर आमदा थी। अब तो कुत्तों की भौंकने की आवाज भी तेज हो गई थी। तभीअचानक बल्लम (एक हथियार) लिए नेटुआओं का सरगना भी वहाँ आ गया। वहाँ आते ही वहचोरों पर टूट पड़ा और एक-एककर लगा उन चोरों को मारने-पीटने।  चोरों की सिट्टी-पिट्टी गुम हो गई। उन्होंने उस नेटुआ किशोरी को  छोड़ दिया  पर अचानक 3-4 चोरों ने अपने हथियारों से उस नेटुआ सरगना  पर धावा बोल दिया। उन्होंने हथियारों से नेटुआ सरगना पर इतना वार किया कि अंततः उस नेटुआ सरगना के पूरे शरीर में घाव हो गए। खून से वे पूरी तरह लथपथ हो गए। वह नेटुआ किशोरी दौड़कर अन्य नेटुआवों को बुलाकर लाई तबतक चोर, सब चोरी का सामान वही छोड़कर भाग गए थे पर नेटुआवों के सरगना के प्राण-पखेरू भी उड़ गए थे। सुबह होते ही यह खबर गाँववालों को भी पता चली। पूरा गाँव उस बगीचे में एकत्र हो गया। नेटुआओं के सरगना को उसी बगीचे में एक तालाब के किनारे अंतिम  विदाई दी गई। गाँववालों के चोरी गए सामान उन्हें मिल चुके थे और उसी दिन उस नेटुआ समुदाय ने भी उस बगीचे से अपने डेरे को उठाया और किसी अन्य दिशा की ओर चल पड़े।

----------


## anita

इस घटना को बीते 20-25 दिन ही हुए होंगे कि उसी नेटुआ समुदाय के कुछ नेटुआ फिर से गाँव में आ गए। उन नेटुआओं ने बताया कि उनके मृत सरगना (नेटुआबीर बाबा) उनके सपने में आए थे और उन लोगों से कहे कि उस बगीचे में ही वे फलां पेड़ पर रह रहे हैं। फिर गाँव वालों के साथ वे नेटुआ लोग उस बगीचे में उस पेड़ के पास आए और कुछ पूजा-पाठ किए। फिर क्या था, अब जब भी कोई ग्रामीण उस बगीचे में जाता तो उस पेड़ के सामने अपना सिर जरूर झुकाता और नेटुआबीर बाबा की जय बोलता। 2-3 महीनों के बाद एक और ऐसी घटनी घटी की ग्रामीणों के दिल में नेटुआबीर बाबा के प्रति अपार सम्मान, श्रद्धा भर दी। हुआ यूं कि गाँव में फिर से चोरी हो गई। इस बार चोरों ने 5-6 घरों को निशाना बनाया था। चोरों की संख्या लगभग 12014 थी। चोरी करने के बाद वे लोग चोरी का सामान लेकर फिर उसी बगीचे की ओर भागे। तभी गाँव के कुछ लोग भी जग गये और गाँव में हल्ला मच गया कि कई घरों में चोरी हो गई है। फिर क्या था, गाँववालों ने लाठी-भाला आदि लेकर उस बगीचे की ओर दौड़े। पर बगीचा इतना घना और बड़ा था कि चोर किधर छिपे हैं, उन्हें पता चल पानी मुश्किल था। सभी गाँव वाले बगीचे के बाहर खड़े हो गए थे और सोच रहे थे कि क्या किया जाए?तभी बगीचे में एक डराबना बहुत बड़ा लुकारा (प्रकाश का गोला) उठा। ऐसा लगा कि पूरा बगीचा ही जलकर भस्म हो जाएगा। बहुत ही डरावना माहौल बन गया था। बहुत ही तेज हवा चलने लगी थी और पेड़ों की डालियाँ आपस में टकराकर भयंकर आवाज पैदा करने लगी थीं। गाँव वाले भी डरकर वहीं नेटुआबीर बाबा को गोहराने लगे थे। तभी क्या हुआ कि चोरों का समुदाय बगीचे में से भागते हुए गाँव की ओर निकला और पास में ग्रामीणों को खड़ा देखकर सारा सामान उनके आगे फेंक दिया तथा साथ ही उन ग्रामीणों के आगे हाथ जोड़कर गिड़गिड़ाने लगे कि उन्हें बचा लिया जाए।

----------


## anita

अभी गाँव वाले कुछ समझ पाते तभी उन चोरों के पीछे कुछ दूरी पर उन्हें बार-बार भयंकर लुकारा उठते हुए दिख रहा था तथा साथ ही एक भयानक, विशाल शरीर भी, जिसके दोनों हाथों में दो मोटी-मोटी डालियाँ थीं। गाँववाले तो एकदम से स्तब्ध। चोर गिड़गिड़ाए जा रहे थे कि उन्हें बचा लिया जाए। फिर गाँववालों को लगा कि ये तो नेटुआबीर बाबा ही हो सकते हैं। फिर क्या था, सब लोग नेटुआबीर बाबा के सामने नतमस्तक हो गए। धीरे-धीरे लुकारा उठना बंद हुआ और वह विशाल शरीर गायब हो गई। फिर क्या था, सामान के साथ ही चोरों को पकड़कर गाँव में लाया गया, उन्हें पुलिस को सौंप दिया गया। इस घटना के बाद से गाँववालों के लिए नेटुआबीर बाबा रक्षक बन गए एवं गाँव वाले उनके भक्त। उस बगीचे में गाँव वाले जेवनार चढ़ाते तथा साथ ही साथ किर्तन आदि का आयोजन भी करते। अब तो नेटुआबीर बाबा के दर्शन के लिए आस-पास के गाँव के लोग भी आने लगे थे। तो ये रही नेटुआबीर बाबा की कहानी पर आज भी गाँववाले नेटुआबीर बाबा को वही सम्मान देते हैं।

----------


## anita

यही कोई 6-7 साल पहले की ही बात है। रोपनी लगी हुई थी। दोपहर का समय था। सारे रोपनिहा मजदूर अब के इस छोटे बगीचे (जिसमें नेटुआबीर बाबा का वास है) में आराम फरमा रहे थे। अचानक एक मजदूर को पता नहीं क्या सूझी कि उसने उठकर सूर्ती (तंबाकू) बनाई और बिना नेटुआबीर बाबा को चढ़ाए खा गया। खाने के बाद गुस्ताखी में उसने नेटुआबीर बाबा के आवास वाले पेड़ पर उस खाई हुई सूर्ती (तंबाकू) को थूककर जोरों से हँसा। वह इतने जोर से हँसा की वहाँ आराम कर रहे बाकी मजदूर भी उठकर बैठगए और उस मजदूर से हँसने का कारण पूछे?उस मजदूर ने कहा कि तुम लोग बेकार में इस नेटुआबीर बाबा को सम्मान देते हो, यहाँ कोई बाबा-ओबा नहीं है, और अगर है भी तो मेरा कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकता। अरे यह क्या, इतना कहते ही वह बार-बार नेटुआबीर बाबा के आवास वाले पेड़ पर थूकने लगा। मजदूर उसे समझाने की कोशिश कर रहे थे पर वह हँसते हुए थूके जा रहा था। अचानक कोई कुछ समझ पाए इससे पहले ही उस पेड़ पर एक बवंडर उठा, सारी डालियाँ आपस में टकराने लगीं और वहाँ का माहौल पूरी तरह से डरावना हो गया। उस खड़-खड़ दुपहरिया में भी उस पेड़ से स्पष्ट लुकारे (प्रकाश के गोले) उठते हुए दिखने लगे। सभी मजदूर डर गए। सबकी सिट्टी-पिट्टी गुम और रोंएँ खड़े हो गए। साँस अटक-अटक कर तेज होने लगी। अचानक मजदूर क्या देखते हैं कि वह पेड़ पूरी तरह से नीचे से ऊपर तक हिलने लगा। ऐसा लगा कि कोई भारी-भरकम जीव, सरसराहट क साथ तेजी से उस पेड़ से उतर रहा है। मिनटों नहीं लगे और मजदूरों ने देखा कि मूर्खता, मनबढ़ई करने वाला वह मजदूर बार-बार उसी पेड़ के नीचे पटका जा रहा है, पर पटकने वाला दिख नहीं रहा। हवा भी बहुत ही तेज व डरावनी। कोई कुछ समझ नहीं पा रहा था, तभी एक बुजुर्ग मजदूर ने नेटुआबीर बाबा को गोहराते हुए क्षमा-याचना करनी शुरू कर दी थी। फिर क्या था, सभी मजदूर रोते-चिल्लाते नेटुआबीर बाबा की जयकार लगाने लगे थे। धीरे-धीरे उस बगीचे का भयानक माहौल शांत हुआ पर वह मनबढ़ू मजदूर अब पूरी तरह से बेहोश हो चुका था। एक मजदूर ने उसके मुख पर पानी के छिंटे मारे फिर भी कुछ असर नहीं हुआ। फिर उसे उठाकर गाँव में ले जाया गया। उसके घर वाले उसी समय नेटुआबीर बाबा को जेवनार व लंगोटा चढ़ाए तथा क्षमा-याचना की। उस मनबढ़ू मजदूर को ठीक होने में महीनों लग गए। उसे पूरी तरह से भीतरघाव लगा था। पर अब हालत ऐसी है कि वह मजदूर पूरी तरह से नेटुआबीर बाबा का भक्त, कायल बन चुका है। प्रेम से बोलिए नेटुआबीर बाबा की जय।

----------


## anita

क्या गाँव, क्या शहर? हर जगह कुछ ऐसी घटनाएं सुनने को मिल ही जाती हैं जो भूत-प्रेत के अस्तित्व को अस्तित्वमय बना जाती हैं। कभी-कभी भूत-प्रेत को बनाने में इंसान भी महती भूमिका निभा जाता है। तमाम कुप्रथाओं, घृणित कर्मों के चलते भी भूत-प्रेत-चुड़ैल अस्तित्व में आ जाते हैं। सुना हूँ! बहुत पहले कुछ गाँवों में लड़कियों को जन्म लेने के साथ ही हत्या कर दी जाती थी। कभी-कभी समझ में नहीं आता कि कथित पुरुष-प्रधान समाज यह क्यों भूल जाता है कि उसका अस्तित्व महिलाओं से ही है, माँ से ही है। अगर प्रकृति से मादात्व को खत्म कर दिया जाए नरत्व अपने आप खत्म हो जाएगा। पर समाज, कथित समाज, ना-ना कथित पुरुष समाज पता नहीं क्यों अपने ज्ञान के घमंड में प्रकृति को रौंदने में ही लगा रहता है। क्या आप को नहीं लगता कि कभी-कभी हम अपने ज्ञान से मूर्खतापूर्ण काम करते हैं और हमें अपना मूर्खतापूर्ण कार्य, अधार्मिक, घृणित कार्य ही अच्छा लगता है?
खैर आइए, अपने ही गाँव-जवार का एक भूतही खिस्सा आपको सुना देता हूँ। 100 वर्ष पहले एक परिवार के मुखिया के घृणित कर्म का प्रतिफल आज भी उनका परिवार भुगत रहा है और चाहकर भी उनका परिवार कुछ नहीं कर पाता और कष्टकर, मरणासन्न जीवन जीने के लिए मजबूर है।

----------


## anita

मंगेसर पाणे (बदला नाम) हमारे जवार के एक नामी आदमी थे। काफी खेती-बारी और बाग-बगीचा था उनके पास। अच्छी तरह से खेती-किसानी करते थे जिसके चलते उनका घर धन-धान्य से भरा रहता था। दरवाजे पर 4 जोड़ी बैल हमेशा रहते थे तथा साथ ही 4-5 दुधारू गायों के साथ ही 2-3 अच्छी-अच्छी भैंसे। सुबह से ही उनके दरवाजे पर गाँववालों का ताँता लगा रहता था। वे सबकी मदद करते थे। गाँव-जवार-जिले में उनका नाम था, दबदबा था पर उनकी अच्छाइयों पर उनका एक ऐसा कर्म भी था, जो पूरी तरह से हावी था पर शायद उनके इस कुकर्म के बारे में गाँव-जवार के बहुत कम लोग जानते थे। जी हाँ, मंगेसर पाणे गाँव-जवार में चोरी करवाते थे और चोरी का कुछ क्या? अच्छा हिस्सा खुद ही ले लेते थे। ऐसा कहा जाता है कि वे चोरों को पनाह देते थे, थाना-पुलिस से बचाते थे जिसके चलते गाँव-जवार-जिले के चोर उनकी बात मानते थे और चोरी का हिस्सा उन्हें दे देते थे। बैल खोलाई भी वे खूब करवाते थे और बैलों को सीधे बिहार राज्य में भिजवा देते थे पर अच्छी बात यह थी कि उनके इस कुकृत्यों के बारे में बहुत कम लोगों को पता था और चूँकि समाज में, गाँव-जवार-जिले में उनकी काफी इज्जत थी, इसलिए उनके कुकर्मों पर परदा पड़ा रहता था।

----------


## anita

एकबार की बात है कि उनके ही सह पर चोरों ने उनके गाँव के बगल के ही गाँव में एक समृद्ध बाबूसाहब के घर में चोरी किए, बहुत सारी धन-दौलत-कपड़ा-लत्ता उनके हाथ लगा। चोरी का माल बाँटने के लिए चोर मंगेसर पाणे के बगीचे में आ गए। चूँकि, मंगेसर पाणे का घर पास में ही था, इसलिए एक चोर दौड़कर गया और मंगेसर पाणे को जगा लाया। मंगेसर पाणे आते ही अच्छे-अच्छे सामान खुद ले लिए और बाकी बचे सामान को उन चोरों में बाँट दिए। एक चोर को अच्छा नहीं लगा और उसने कहा कि बाबा!सारा अच्छा सामान तो आप ले लिए और बेकार के सामान हम लोगों को दे दिए। मंगेसर पाणे बोले कि जो मिला है उसे रख, ज्यादे चिल्ल-पौं मत कर; मुझसे जबान न लड़ा नहीं तो मार डालूँगा। उस चोर को भी थोड़ा गुस्सा आ गया और बोला कि जरा हिम्मत हो तो मार कर दिखाइए। अरे यह क्या, अभी बाकी चोर कुछ समझ पाते इससे पहले मंगेसर पाणे ने वहाँ पड़े हथियारों में से एक भाला उठाया और उस चोर पर टूट पड़े। देखते ही देखते उन्होंने गोंथ-गोंथकर उस चोर को अधमरा कर दिया। वह चोर चिल्लाता रहा पर कोई अन्य चोर उसकी मदद के लिए नहीं आया। अंत में अधमरा चोर मंगेसर पाणे के आगे हाथ जोड़ने लगा पर मंगेसर पाणे उसके बाद भी नहीं रुके और वहीं पड़े एक तलवार से उसके सर को धड़ से अलग कर दिए। उस चोर की हत्या करने के बाद मंगेसर पाणे ने उस मृत चोर को उसी बगीचे में दफनवा दिया। फिर सब चोर अपना-अपना सामान लेकर अपने-अपने घर चले गए। यह बात आई-गई रह गयी। जवार में थोड़ी-बहुत बात चली पर किसी की हिम्मत नहीं थी कि कोई मंगेसर पाणे के खिलाफ मुँह खोले।

----------


## anita

इस घटना के घटने के लगभग 2-3 महीने बाद की बात है। अब बगीचों में आम के टिकोरे अँठुलियाने लगे थे। मंगेसर पाणे ने अपने बगीचों की रखवाली कुछ लोगों को सौंप दी थी। एक रात एक घटना घटी! बहुत ही भयानक, रोंगटे खड़ी कर देने वाली घटना। हुआ यूँ कि, जिस बगीचे में मंगेसर पाणे ने उस चोर को दफनवाया था, उस बगीचे का रखवार (पहरेदार) रात को करीब 11 बजे दौड़ते-हाँफते मंगेसर बाबा के घर आया और हाँफते हुए ही मंगेसर पाणे को जगाकर बोला कि बाबा, पूरा बगीचा तहस-नहस हो गया है। बगीचे में एक चोर घुस आया है। वह आम को तोड़-तोड़कर बोरों में भर रहा है। मैंने उसे काफी रोकने की कोशिश की पर वह मुझपर भी पिल पड़ा और मुझे दौड़ा-दौड़ाकर मारा। मंगेसर बाबा बिना कुछ विचार किए अपनी चौकी पर से उठे, उन्होंने घर से भाला लिया और उस रखवार के साथ बगीचे की ओर दौड़ गए। वास्तव में बगीचे की हालत बहुत ही दयनीय हो गई थी। जगह-जगह डालियाँ टूटी-बिखरी पड़ी थीं।  रखवार तो  एकदम से डरा हुआ था और वह बगीचे में अंदर घुसने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा पा रहा था पर मरता क्या नहीं करता। अगर वह मंगेसर पाणे के साथ नहीं जाता तो भी तो उसकी खैर नहीं थीं।

----------


## anita

मंगेसर पाणे बिना देर किए उस आम तोड़वा चोर पर टूट पड़े। उन्होंनेभाले से उस चोर पर आक्रमण कर दिया था। भाले से वे जितना चोर पर वार करते, उतना हीचोर विकराल होते जाता और भयावह अट्टहास करने लगता। बगीचे में भयावह आँधी चलने लगी। चोर पर भाले के वार का कुछ असर ही नहीं हो रहा था। भाला चोर के सीने के आर-पार हो जाता फिर भी चोर पर कोई असर नहीं। यह दृश्य रखवार देखकर पूरी तरह से डर गया। उसने हिम्मत करके गाँव की ओर दौड़ लगाई और देखते ही देखते गाँवभर के लोग बगीचे में उपस्थित हो गए। सबने बैटरी, मसाल जला रखी थी। पूरे बगीचे में प्रकाश फैला हुआ था। गाँव वालों ने क्या देखा कि एक विकराल शरीर मंगेसर बाबा को बगीचे में घिसरा रही है और रह-रहकर उन्हें पेड़ों की जड़ पर पटक रही है। गाँव वालों में से किसी की हिम्मत नहीं पड़ रही थी कि वह उस प्रेत के पास जाए। अचानक प्रेत और भी विकराल हो गया तथा अपने भयानक दाँतों से मंगेसर पाणे को चबाने लगा। उसका पूरा मुँह खून से भर गया था। फिर वह दहाड़ा, तूने मुझे भाले से गोंथ-गोंथकर मारा था न। तूझे पता नहीं कितने लोगों को मारा, तूँ नहीं बचेगा, इतना कहकर उस प्रेत ने फिर से  मंगेसर पाणे का एक पैर पकड़कर घूमाना शुरू किया और बहुत ही तेज घुमाते-घुमाते जमीन पर पटक दिया। मंगेसर पाणे के प्राण-पखेरू तो पहल ही उड़ गए थे। अचानक वह प्रेत गायब हो गया। मंगेसर पाणे के घर-गाँव के लोग हिम्मत करके मंगेसर पाणे की लाश को लेकर घर आए। उनका क्रिया-कर्म किया गया। यह घटना आग की तरह पूरे गाँव-जवार में फैल गई उसके बाद से उस बगीचे की ओर लोग जाना भी छोड़ दिए और अगर जाते भी तो गोल (समूह) बनाकर।

----------


## anita

ऐसा कहा जाता है कि आज भी उस बगीचे की ओर जाने वालों को एक आवाज सुनाई देती है कि, आवs हो मंगेसर बाबा, चोरिया की समनवा के बँटवारा कइले जा (आइए मंगेसर बाबा, चोरी के सामान का बँटवारा करते जाइए)।  खैर जो  भी हो, मंगेसर पाणे का परिवार आज भी भयावह स्थिति में जी रहा है। कभी-कभी जब मंगेसर बाबा के घर के लोग सोए रहते हैं तो अचानक उनके घर पर कहीं से हाड़-मांस आकर गिरना शुरू हो जाता है। इतना ही नहीं मंगेसर बाबा के परिवार का कोई सदस्य आज भी उस बगीचे में अकेले नहीं जाता। एक बार, मंगेसर बाबा का पोता कुछ बच्चों के साथ बगीचे में गया था तो बिना हवा-बयार के एक मोटी डाल टूटकर सिर्फ और सिर्फ उसके  ऊपर ही गिर गई, उसका एक पैर टूट गया। आज भी मंसेसर बाबा के घर पर उस भूत का छाया है, ऐसा गाँववाले कहते हैं। उस प्रेत, भूत के डर से आज मंगेसर बाबा का परिवार गाँव का घर छोड़कर शहर में आकर रहने लगा है। गाँव का घर खंडहर हो गया है तथा साथ ही बहुत ही डरावना भी। पर शहर में भी मंगेसर के बाबा का परिवार चैन से नहीं जी पा रहा है, कभी-कभी ऐसी घटना घट जाती है कि मंगेसर बाबा का परिवार त्राहि-माम-त्राहि-माम करके रह जाता है। जय बजरंग बली। किसी को भी सताइए मत। किसी के साथ भी बुरा व्यवहार न करें नहीं तो आपको तो भुगतना ही है, साथ ही साथ आपके अपने भी परेशान होकर रह जाएंगे। दुनिया बहुत ही खूबसूरत है। जीवन भी बहुत ही खूबसूरत है, आनंदमय है, इसका आनंद लें। सबको  खुश रखें, स्वयं खुश रहें। जय-जय बजरंग बली। (यह कहानी काल्पनिक है तथा नाम आदि भी। किसी से कुछ भी लेना-देना नहीं, अगर कुछ समानता दिखती है तो मात्र संयोग समझा जाए। जय-जय बजरंग बली।)

----------


## Spirit

Ye sabhi satya ghatnayein hain

----------

